# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Mystery 'Tips for Jesus' tipper identified in NYC

## katsung47

> Mystery 'Tips for Jesus' tipper identified in NYC
> 
> 
> By Dylan Stableford, Yahoo News  12/10/2013
> 
> The generous mystery tipper who has been leaving waiters and waitresses across the country thousands of dollars in "Tips for Jesus"  and stamped with the @tipsforjesus handle  was identified by a New York City waiter as Jack Selby, former PayPal vice president.
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery 'Tips for Jesus' tipper identified in NYC



Did you see the signature? He thinks he is the God.

----------


## Marvo

Insha'Allah, there is only one god, and he is not the former vice president PayPal!

----------


## katsung47

Pat Robertson said he had got G.Bush the second term.   





> As God Told Me ...
> By Rebecca Leung    February 11, 2009 8:14 PM
> 
> Here's Pat Robertson's exact quote: "I think George Bush is going to win in a walk. I'm hearing from the Lord that it's going to be a blowout."
> 
> As God Told Me ... - CBS News

----------


## katsung47

When I saw the signature of the receipt is “God”, (see above picture) I know what that mystery tipper is. That God has had got George Bush his second term of president. 





> As God Told Me ...
> By Rebecca Leung    February 11, 2009 8:14 PM
> 
> Here's Pat Robertson's exact quote: "I think George Bush is going to win in a walk. I'm hearing from the Lord that it's going to be a blowout."
> 
> As God Told Me ... - CBS News



That God also pushed war on Iraq. 





> God told me to invade Iraq, Bush tells Palestinian ministers  
> 
> Date: 06.10.2005
> 
> President George W Bush told Palestinian ministers that God had told him to invade Afghanistan and Iraq - and create a Palestinian State, a new BBC series reveals. 
> 
> BBC - Press Office - George Bush on Elusive Peace



I had an analysis how they pushed for the Iraq war by DC sniper shooting. Here is a quote from #129):
The sniper spree started at the same day when the bill (H.J. res 114) "authorizing the use of armed force against Iraq" was introduced to the House. Six deaths within first 28 hours shocked the country, especially those lived in the DC area. Senators were warned it was dangerous to be in golf field. The shooting continued, maintained a terror pressure on politicians. On Oct. 11, 9:30 am, the eleventh shooting made a last push on Senators. Later that day, Senate passed the bill.
(see #104,105,108,115,116,118,126,128,129)

Most surprise thing was the sniper called himself “God”. 





> Fact sheet: What is known about the sniper
> Wednesday, October 16, 2002
> 
> Investigators found a spent shell and a tarot card in a wooded area around the shooting at a Bowie, Maryland, middle school. The Tarot's "Death" card had a handwritten message on it: "Dear Policeman, I am God." (About Tarot cards)
> 
> CNN.com - Fact sheet: What is known about the sniper - Oct. 15, 2002



At that time, I thought it was because they thought they could never be caught, because they were in charge of the investigation. Mohammad became the scapegoat. 

What makes the “God” distribute tips this time instead of shooting bullets?

----------


## katsung47

805. Payment to informants (12/17/2013)

In 1994, to avoid the continuous E.M. wave attack, I went to Shanghai. I met with my cousin – a playmate in my childrenhood. I told him about my story. He often invited me to his home for a family gathering. I had a video camera he was very interested in. China is prospering after it getting membership of WTO in 2001. In 1990s, video camera and computer were still luxuries in China. Several months later, he showed me with a new video camera. It was a high end camera, much better than mine. I was surprised, my cousin was a thrifty man. 

In May, 1995, my visa extending proposal was rejected by Chinese government. The day before my leaving I went to his home to say good bye. I found he and his son were unpacking a box. It was a computer. They also got two new bicycles. The new bicycles crowded with the old one made the entrance way hard to passing through. It seemed they got a fortune.  

At that time, I found my neighborhood was recruited to survey our activity. They installed a motion detect lamp in their backyard lounge. When there was a movement in my parking lot, their lamp would lit up my garage. (see “28. My wife intimidated”)

A couple with two children lived in that house. Sometime in 1990s I noticed they started to buy new cars. When they got all their cars into new ones, they bought extra one for their children. I then found the child was grown to teenage who could drive. Then they upgraded their cars until they got a family vacation van. The new car parking at their lot was very eye-catching. It seemed they got a fortune too. 

A news solved me all these puzzles. It was a punishment story of a law enforcement agent. An informant wanted a brand name shoe as his reward. His handler sold the brand name shoe and held the cash for himself. So I knew the Feds paid their informants by material object. 

The payment to informants is grey money. They can’t pay it by check. How do they explain what is it for? They can’t pay it by cash – it will increase the chance of internal embezzlement. So they pay it in the material form. 

In 1999 and 2000, I drifted in South-east Asia. I used to live in Guest House. The rent was low – generally under five dollars a day. The equipment was simple too – a table fan for tropical climate. Several times I noticed similar thing happened – when I finished a stay in a city, there would come an engineer company to install air-condition (window style) for the Guest house. It always took place on the day I left. I knew that was a payment for the co-operation of Hostel owners.

----------


## katsung47

806. Financial institution (12/24/2013)

In #804 I quoted a news with picture. I carelessly thought that the word “God” in receipt was signature. A reader corrected it with a picture. 





> “No, as I told you on the other board you dumped this on, it says God Bless. 
> 
>  “



1.	It was my mistake to take “God” as signature. I was misled by the picture with news. (See it at #804.) Signature used to be on bottom line. 
2.	It wouldn’t change my original meaning. The tipper, though didn’t sign as “God”, he at least works for it. “tips for Jesus” means it. 
3.	I studied the pictures, found that “tips for Jesus” was a stamp. Obviously it was used for convenience to report expenses to a “tips for Jesus” account. It should be an organization. Ordinary people won’t behave in this way. 






> "Tips for Jesus" — and stamped with the @tipsforjesus handle — was identified by a New York City waiter as Jack Selby, former PayPal vice president.



  It reminds me of Sandy Hook shooting case. On 12/14/2012, police blocked the access to Sandy Hook Elementary whole day so it’s impossible for Robbie Park to confirm his daughter’s death on that day. 

In January, I read a post about Emilie’s fund raising page. I went there and copied the page content then wrote the following: “Tell me who was so efficient to open a donation account in Credit Union for poor Emily and then set up a page in facebook the same day of her death? 

Original funding page in facebook (the content I copied):





> Joined Facebook 12/14/2012
> 
> Native of Utah, Emilie Parker was killed in the shooting at Sandy Hook Elem. We are seeking to assist the Parkers by setting up the Emilie Parker Memorial Fund at America First Credit Union in Utah.
> 
> Description
> Instructions on the Emilie Parker Memorial Account at America First Credit Union (account #5001359). For AFCU members making a transfer, select the Savings as the type of account, and the last name on the account is Parker. For non AFCU members, the AFCU routing number is 324377516. This account has been shared by several Utah media outlets and can be trusted. Thank you.
> 
> A PAYPAL account is also available if you use the email [email protected]
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EmilieParkerFund/info “



 
I review that message. I allege that PAYPAL account has been existed there for a long time. It was an account used to collect money while “tips for Jesus” is used for expense. A big organization like the Feds must have a financial institution to run for its own secret business.

----------


## katsung47

807. Credit Cards’ information hacked (12/28/2013)





> Hackers ‘shopped’ for millions of credit cards at Target on Black Friday 
> .
> By Chris Smith   12/19/2013
> 
> UPDATE: Target on Thursday confirmed that 40 million credit and debit cards were breached between November 27 and December 15, ZDNet reports, with hackers stealing personal data including customer name, credit/debit card number, expiration date and the three-digit security code.
> 
> Yahoo!



I think it’s another plot activated by the Feds against me. I went shopping at Target on 12/8 and 12/15. That credit information stealing obviously aims at me. For a long time, the Feds tried to frame me with “illegal money”(fake notes or drug money) case. Just plant “illegal money” through bank or victim’s acquaintance and relatives, people rarely can go without some cash. To avoid the persecution, I thoroughly abandoned the bank notes. I use Debit card to pay everything since late 2011. This angered the Feds, they immediately activated a “debit card ID stolen case” at that time. (See #721. Debit card case (5/26/2012)) This time they have a large scale attack. In media propaganda they keep on intimidating: 





> “Exclusive: Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs - source
> .
> By Jim Finkle and David Henry  12/24/2013”



I can’t afford a loss. So I went to the bank to cancel the current debit card and applied a new one. 

The Feds should know it. They wouldn’t take such a big action to change me a new card. So there will be something else. I think they have planned a big “illegal money” case this time. I worry about my relatives’ lives, though they have been working for the Feds, any time they could be silenced. 



My bank statement. The bottom two items are from Target.


808. Credit card trap (1/3/2014)

On 12/27/2013 (Friday), in the morning, I went to Wells Fargo Bank to cancel my debit card which might be affected in Target credit card information hacking. Banker Socorro Smith helped me with the debit card cancellation. She then offered to give me a pre-approved credit card account. I was glad to accept that offer because customer wouldn’t bear a fraud loss with a credit card while one had to share loss with a debit card account. 

Socorro Smith asked me a few questions but none about my income. She entered the information into the computer, then gave me an electronic screen to sign. 

My wife caught flu and was very sick that day. She asked for a sick leave and stay at home. In the evening, after receiving a phone call, she went out to buy some sweet bun home. Later I found the receipt that she paid one hundred dollar bill for that small bun. Since I ceased to use cash, to frame me in illegal money, the Feds(FBI and DEA) manipulate my wife and relatives to use fake money. I think it was part of the current plot(significant with Target credit information hacking). Then I thought of that credit card offering. 

I checked the application form, found in “annual income” column was a figure I hadn’t mentioned two days ago. 

On 12/30/2013(Monday), I went to Wells Fargo again. It was about 10 am. Socorro Smith wasn’t there. Banker Claudia Drozco met me. She said it was impossible to drop the application because it was in procession. She, and a manager later, refused to record that I had came to complain a wrong data entering. Then, Socorro came in. They turned me to her. 

The case solved this way: Socorro changed the data with my wife’s income. (It was a joint account) She explained the data she entered was from old record and that she gave me a pre-approved credit card based on good credit record of my bank account. I wrote this story here in case something happens. I don’t want to be accused of data cheating. 

I have a feeling that Socorro Smith doesn’t work there. She appeared in office later after there was an argument. 


809. Frame a drug money case and elimination of witness (1/7/2013)

Five years ago, I found the Feds(FBI and DEA) to plant illegal money through the hands of my relatives and bank. I turn to the bank notes of small denominations. 

One day I refused the money my mother gave to me because they were hundred dollar bills. Other relatives offered to exchange the hundred dollar bill with their money of small denominations. I got several hundred dollars. Saw this, the Feds set up a trap of illegal money with twenty dollar denomination. 

Sometime later, my relatives visited me on a Sunday. As usual, my mother gave me some money. As usual, I refused because they were hundred dollar bills. Then B (my brother in law) came. B used to collect bills from his flea market customers on Sunday evening. The money he collected used to be cash. Other relatives suggested if I was afraid of hundred dollar bills, B  could change them into small denominations. He changed two thousand dollars with twenty dollar denomination. 

I had a little suspicion later. B rarely came to my house. The flea market sellers used to pay their bills after they finishing the business on Sunday evening. It used to be dark when B finished his money collection work. It was unlikely he could have done it in mid day.

Soon I knew these twenty dollar notes were marked money. (drug money used by the Feds for tracing) Two decades ago, the bone of my hip was hurt badly by radiation of the isotope money. (see “
#3 ISOTOPE MONEY (How agent find cash savings at your home)). The old injury in my hip  started to ache again. The nightmare revived. It recovered after I took the twenty dollar notes away from my pocket. Those twenty dollar notes were left alone since. I know this time it is much serious, the Feds will frame me in drug money case. 

What scares me more is I found each time the Feds plotted a case against me, they always arranged a trip for my relatives who witnessed that money exchange case. They knew how that twenty dollar notes came from. It’s easy to eliminate the witnesses in a travel incident. The recent one was in last September. My relatives were suddenly arranged in a trip to Turkey in early September when US accused Syria for chemical weapon offence and almost activated a missile attack there. Everybody knew how dangerous it was to travel on a war area. 

Here is another one. My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9. It was a sudden bargain trip from internet, according to my wife. I learned it at 1/4 night. Less than 10 hours before they leaving. I think it’s a part of the recent “Target credit card information hacking” case. If I fall in any trap these five days, all my relatives would have died in cruise ship accident, I believe. To leave a job suddenly is not my wife’s working integrity. No boss would tolerate such behave unless it was the order from the Feds. They all have to follow it.

----------


## katsung47

810. Plant illegal money (1/14/2014)

When I found the strange behavior at cashier check that I spent hundred dollars bill in purchasing, I turned to bank. I naively thought the bill from the bank wouldn’t be fake. But I was wrong. I found I was treated particularly by the cashier. (see “547. Plant "drug money" (5/17/08)” and “572. How Feds plant (10/15/08)”) To avoid being framed in illegal money case, I abandoned hundred dollar bill. Later I learned such news. 






> Customers Claim That Wachovia Is Handing Out Counterfeit Bills
> By Meg MarcoJuly 23, 2008 
> 
> Something shady may be afoot at a Central Florida Wachovia branch…two customers say that a teller gave them counterfeit bills, according to Local 6 news in Orlando. ….. but Local 6 says that they’ve learned that Wachovia previously gave a customer with a similar story a refund.
> 
> Customers Claim That Wachovia Is Handing Out Counterfeit Bills







> How a big US bank laundered billions from Mexico's murderous drug gangs
> • The Observer, Sunday 3 April 2011 
> 
> During a 22-month investigation by agents from the US Drug Enforcement Administration, the Internal Revenue Service and others, it emerged that the cocaine smugglers had bought the plane with money they had laundered through one of the biggest banks in the United States: Wachovia, now part of the giant Wells Fargo.
> 
> How a big US bank laundered billions from Mexico's murderous drug gangs | World news | The Observer



So I know it’s not a coincidence that World Savings (the bank I had checking account with) had been taken over by Wachovia. Wachovia was a bank manipulated by the Feds to make profit from drug trading and to frame innocence with illegal money as well. 

Then I turned to small notes but still has been framed in. See story at last message #809. The Feds knew my mother would give me money; they knew I would refuse hundred dollar bill but accepting small notes. They let a seller in Flea Market – who must be an agent or at least, an informant – to pay the bill to the wholesaler B (my brother in law) early that Sunday with marked money (isotope money), all were in twenty denomination. B then came to my house to exchange them with hundred dollar bills so I would accept it. That was how a plant fulfilled. 

B was not necessarily knew the plot. He might have been told just to come to my house. The rest thing happened naturally. Just like Tsarnaev brothers in Boston bombing, they might had been told to take part in a drill with backpack. Everything was legal. Only finally they would become sacrifice of their master’s evil case.


811. Cruise – a murder trap (1/18/2014)

Since the Feds (FBI and DEA) planted the isotope money (radioactive twenty dollars notes) on me through B (my brother in law), they planned murder plot on my relatives because they are witnesses. A major method is to create a cruise incident. The Feds arranged four cruises trip for them in recent three years. 



1.	“This time the Feds arranged a 7 night Western Caribe - holiday cruise for my family, dated from Dec. 19 to Dec. 26. 2010” See story at #656. 

One month before the plot, they created a fire case to justify the coming incident. 





> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories
> By Lukas I. Alpert AND Aliyah Shahid /  November 11, 2010,
> 
> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories - NY Daily News



2.	“July 2011. My brother and sisters have a boat trip this time in Europe.” See #675. 

Fire was not enough to kill. They sunken a tourist fishing boat at same month of the plot. 





> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home
> 
> July 8, 2011
> NOVATO (KCBS) – Some of the Bay Area survivors of the ill-fated tourist fishing boat that sunk in the Sea of Cortez Sunday have returned home.
> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home « CBS San Francisco




3.	“My mother, my sisters and brother and their families, are arranged for a trip to Hawaii in the end of October. 2012” See #740

A tourist fishing boat was too small. The Feds upgraded the murder model to a cruise ship that caught eyeballs of the world. 





> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes
> 15 January 2012
> 
> A major rescue operation was launched after the liner, which was carrying 4,234 people, began sinking near the island of Giglio, 
> 
> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes



4.	“My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9, 2014.” See # 809. 

Big case impressed people longer. Two months before another plot, the Feds talked about that capsized ship to remind people sunken cruise ship was not a rare event. 





> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter 
> Agence France Presse |  Posted: 11/11/2013
> 
> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter




812. From planting fake money to hacking data (1/25/2014)


In later 2011, to avoid being framed in fake money case, I applied a debit card and abandoned cash in purchasing since. 

The Feds had a swift response. In November that year, at first they let Bank of America to charge fees on Debit card account. It failed under massive protest from customer. Several days later, they created a case of credit card identity theft warning. The Identity theft case happened in local super markets –Lucky and Save Mart where I used to go shopping. Obviously at the purpose to intimidate me from using debit card.  See “721. Debit card case (5/26/2012)” The thief has never been arrested.  

Since the only connection between me and society is to shopping food. To frame me with fake money is the only method the Feds can use. They repeated the old tactic. Last month – December 2013, the Feds activated a large operation – Target credit card information hack. (see “807. Credit Cards’ information hacked (12/28/2013)”)

To justify a trip accident, the Feds has sunken a big cruise ship in 2012. To cover up an individual frame case, they made it a large data breach case. The Feds made it a large scale media propaganda that lasted a month long. 





> Target says data breach up to 110 mn customers
> January 10, 2014







> Target data hack only the beginning of massive, sophisticated attack
> By Chris Smith January 17, 2014



It hints even if you changed debit card, they still will hack you. Better to quit using debit card. 

US intelligence spy on most countries in the world. They collected massive data access to the servers of America’s largest Internet companies. They have the technique to know your key stroke even your computer is not linked to the net. Yet, they couldn’t find who attacked information center of Target. Because the Feds is the hacker in this case. They need this hacking to frame a case, just like when they need war in Mid-east they would play the role of terrorist in 911 attack.

----------


## katsung47

813. To frame a case and the coming plot (1/28/2014)

On 12/27, I went to Wells Fargo Bank to cancel my debit card that had been used in Target Store. The banker asked me to show I.D. Since my drive license was expired, I had to use my passport. I now realized the banker was a snitch arranged there. She must have played a role to report that the photo on my passport look like a “suspect” the authority showed to her in advance. 

On 12/31 and 1/2, a lady and a man came to knock at the door. As usual, I didn’t answer the door in case they had evil purpose. I now think they were from the Feds after the banker reported the I.D. case. 

On 1/3, I went to Chase Bank to deposit a check written by my wife. That account is used for electronically auto-payment for monthly utility bill. I went inside the bank, saw there were three customers at the counter, leaving the corner one for me. I went to that window and found I should fill a deposit slip. I went around to a desk to fill a deposit slip. It took a minute. When I turned back to counter, I surprised to find I was facing an empty room - all three customers and four or five bankers disappeared. Then a banker went out from a back room, when he picked up the slips and found it was a deposit one, he asked “deposit only?” I said, “Yes”. When I left the bank, everything seemed to be normal. There even was a staff standing at the door to say “good-bye” to me.  

I think the Feds knew I was to deposit a check. When I turned around to fill a deposit slip, they thought I would withdraw some money so they could request I.D., they emptied the room for an arrest. I had said the Feds emptied the whole area to move in their agents and informants. (see #733 to #740) It doesn’t cost them much. All the people they moved in filled the jobs of local enterprises and business. The drama in Chase Bank on 1/3 showed that they had actors of customers and bankers all trained well, they could evaporate in just seconds. 

My above allegation is proved yesterday (1/27/2014) when I received monthly statement from Chase Bank. Inside letter there was a notice: 




> “Important news about cash deposits
> 
> ….. Be ready to show a valid ID for deposits to personal and business accounts “



To frame a case, the Feds even forced the big bank to change rules. 

Last Friday, a camper has been parked at street opposites to my house. It is used for monitor. It means they have a plot in recent days. The possible action date would be 1/31. It’s Chinese Lunar New Year’s Day. My family members used to re-union on that day. They, as important witnesses, used to be arranged by accidental death or being arrested in framed case. 


camper in street



new cash deposit rule


814. The Feds create an unprecedented drought (2/4/2014) 

California suffers an unprecedented drought. 





> US West Faces 'Worst Drought in 500 Years'
>  Sunday, 02 Feb 2014
> 
> California's three-year drought could end up being the area's worst in 500 years, forcing even tougher restrictions on residents who have been cutting back on showers and farming already.
> 
> US West Faces &#39;Worst Drought in 500 Years&#39;



It could be more than 500 years. Five hundred years ago there was no US so there was no record of weather. I think this draught is created by the Feds. Last year, I noticed this “no water” tactic and wrote, “712. Water poison and dry rain season (3/26/2012)”. 

It’s easy to poison the water of a target house. Just in a neighboring house, inserts a poison pipe into the water pipe, stretch it into the target’s house. The Feds used to pollute the water with radiation material that would cause skin cancer. 

I have to save rainwater to avoid that evil purpose. That’s why the Feds developed a “no rain” condition. They have the technique. 





> The Ultimate Weapon of Mass Destruction: “Owning the Weather” for Military Use
> By Prof Michel Chossudovsky
> Global Research, January 12, 2014   Global Research 27 September 2004
> 
> Environmental modification techniques (ENMOD) for military use constitute, in the present context of global warfare, the ultimate weapon of mass destruction.
> 
> Rarely acknowledged in the debate on global climate change, the world’s weather can now be modified as part of a new generation of sophisticated electromagnetic weapons. Both the US and Russia have developed capabilities to manipulate the climate for military use.
> 
> Environmental modification techniques have been applied by the US military for more than half a century. US mathematician John von Neumann, in liaison with the US Department of Defense, started his research on weather modification in the late 1940s at the height of the Cold War and foresaw ‘forms of climatic warfare as yet unimagined’. During the Vietnam war, cloud-seeding techniques were used, starting in 1967 under Project Popeye, the objective of which was to prolong the monsoon season and block enemy supply routes along the Ho Chi Minh Trail.
> ...




815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK”. Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 
Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack”, then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 


002 - YouTube





Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.

----------


## katsung47

816. The news censored for ten months (2/15/2014)

Two days ago, I have read the following news. 





> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities 
> 
> By Richard A. Serrano and Evan Halper    February 11, 2014
> 
> WASHINGTON — They came after midnight, two or more armed individuals so deft that they cut telecommunication cables in an underground vault and outsmarted security cameras and motion sensors at the power substation in a remote corner of Santa Clara County.
> 
> …….
> The military-style raid on April 16 knocked out 17 giant transformers at the Metcalf Transmission Substation, which feeds power to Silicon Valley. The FBI is still working the case, and agents say they are confident it was not the work of terrorists.
> 
> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities - latimes.com








> Second Possible Terror Attack on U.S. Power Plant Uncovered
> Paul Joseph Watson            Infowars.com  February 12, 2014
> 
>   After fresh attention was brought to an April 2013 sniper attack on a power plant in central California, bloggers are highlighting a second possible attack that occurred less than a week later at a nuclear facility in Tennessee.
> ……
> 
> Gateway Pundit’s Jim Hoft highlights another possible attack that occurred just days later on April 21, when a security guard at TVA Watts Bar Nuclear Plant in Spring City, Tennessee was involved in a 2am shootout with a suspect.
> 
> “TVA spokesperson Jim Hopson said the subject traveled up to the plant on a boat and walked onto the property. When the officer questioned the suspect, the individual fired multiple shots at the officer. The officer shot back, and when he called for backup, the suspect sped away on his boat,” reported WBIR.
> ...



Watch the issuing date of the news. They were on 2/11/2014 and 2/12. I was almost confused by the stories. At last I found it was about two cases took place ten months ago. 

The attack in California of 4/16/2013 knocked out 17 giant transformers that funnel power to Silicon Valley. It took 27 days to make repairs and bring the substation back to life. The target of second attack on 4/21/2013 was a nuclear power station. These were big cases but received little news coverage at the time. Have you ever heard of it in last April? The question are: 1. Why did they censor these important news? 2. Why do they release it now, ten months later? 


817. Supplementary chart of Boston bombing (2/19/2014)

Last year(2013) on 4/20 and 4/30, I wrote #768 and #769, alleged the Boston bombing was created by the Feds. I thought they planned a serious of bombings to cover up a framed case - to eliminate Kat Sung. These censored news of attacking P.G.& E., were parts of that plot. 





> Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go. 
> 
> I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a “Computer skill lecture” every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didn’t go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan.



1. 4/12/2013 to 4/15: Gold plunges to two year low. 

http://thumbs.myopera.com/sz/colx/ka...gif?1368383607 

That created a chance for the Feds to buy in gold in low price. Because to their plan, After 4/16, gold will go sky high because there would be a series bombings and other big disasters. 

2.4/15/2013: Boston bombing. 

3. 4/16/2013 2.a.m. 



> Snipers attacked a US Electrical Grid In central California in a 52-minute sniper attack on April 16, 2013.
> SHOTS FIRED At Second Power Plant in April, 2013 | The Gateway Pundit!



(this news was censored at the time)

4. 4/16/2013, Tuesday, I used to go to Milpitas Library to attend a computer tuition class. It held every Tuesday afternoon. However, I stopped at a midway store. Boston bombing gave me a crisis feeling. 

5. 4/17/2013, unusual bombing in Waco, 




> Coming to light Thursday, only hours after a huge industrial explosion took out a Texas fertilizer plant, also taking out a portion of the small town of West,



This news was also lack of detail report. 

6. 4/21/20134, 



> A TVA spokesperson confirmed that a security officer patrolling TVA Watts Bar Nuclear Plant in Spring City was involved in a shootout with a suspect Sunday at about 2:00 a.m.
> 
> 2nd US Power Plant was Attacked by Armed Gunman | FrontPage Magazine



(This news also was censored at the time)

7. 4/23/2013, 



> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/...11_634x286.jpg



4/23 was next Tuesday to "Boston bombing plot'. If I went to the Milpitas Library for the computer tuition, a series bombing and terror attack would take place and stock market would have a big crash. Anyhow, I didn't go. So the planned stock market crash became a small negative flash and they blame it to "Syrian hackers".


818. The Feds stole money from my gift card (2/26/2014)

Two months ago, there was a credit card data hacking in Target Store. I alleged it was done by the Feds. (FBI and DEA) The purpose was to continue with their plot of framing me in fake money case. To cover up it was not targeting at an individual case, they made it a big one. 

I had to cancel my debit card to avoid the account money loss. Before the cancellation, I bought variety of cash gift card from Target, Safeway…. I still have to shopping food by not using paper money. 

On 2/19, I went to Save-mart Supermarket and found there were some vegetable on bargain price. I bought some. When I paid with Save-mart gift card, the cashier said there was not enough money for it. There was only 0.90 left on that card. I argued that it was a new one worth $25. She insisted someone had used that card. I had to pay it with another gift credit card. 

I bought that Save-mart card on 12/29/2013 and that was the first time I using it. Someone stole 24.10 from it. Since it was never used, it must be someone who could access to original selling data did it. That was the development of the Target data hacking. Now it is obviously targeting at me. I think the other gift cards I bought may face the same fate. Eager to finish the case, the Feds go rogue.

----------


## Descensus

...What the fuck are you going on about? This is wild paranoia. Seek help.

----------


## katsung47

819. Death intimidation (3/2/2014)

Last week, I received a letter from a law office which named “Walters & Ward”. It asks some questions such like:





> *“Do you have a will?
> *If the gross value of your estate (including your house) is over $150,000, do you have a Trust?
> *Have you legally designated who would care for your children if you were to die? 
> ……
> If you answered “No” to any of the questions above, you should come to our free Wills & Trusts Workshop
> ……



It advises:





> *When you die without a properly executed trust, the costs of transferring everything you have worked for to your heirs can cost thousands of dollars and take years as it goes through a process called probate? 
> *If you do not properly designate who will inherit everything after your death, the State of California will make that decision for you? 
> …….”



I view it as part of the intimidation operation. The Feds acted like Mafia. They threaten people with death. I talked about it in “815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)”. This is a continuation of that intimidation. 


820. Continuation to #816, #817 (3/9/2014)

Three weeks after Boston Marathon bombing, in "770. Drill in “Boston bombing” and “Texas explosion” (5/7/2013)", I wrote,





> There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose.



That comment clearly described my suspicion: the Feds planned a bombing on a P.G.E. terminal near the Milpitas Library where I usually going to attend a Computer tuition class every Tuesday - 4/16/2013 was Tuesday. The news of the attack on P.G.& E. which was censored for ten months now proves my thought. (see #816 and #817)





> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities 
> By Richard A. Serrano and Evan Halper    February 11, 2014
> 
> Authorities don't have a motive or suspects in the attack on a PG&E power substation in Silicon Valley last year, but ominous theories abound.
> 
> The military-style raid on April 16 knocked out 17 giant transformers at the Metcalf Transmission Substation, which feeds power to Silicon Valley. 
> 
> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities - latimes.com



If I went to Milpitas Library on 4/16/2013, a bombing at P.G.&.E. terminal in Milpitas would have happened. Combine with the attack on a PG&E substation early that morning, an individual murder would have been covered up in big "organized terror attacks". Anyhow, I didn't go. So the plan hadn't been carried through. That news of "power station attack" was censored too. Otherwise, it could be too big a case - Boston Marathon bombing in East, Waco fertilizer factory explosion in South, PG&E power station attack in West, (part of it was censored from public, part of it failed to be carried out) and there might be some more cases we don’t know yet. That was their original purpose, to organize big events to distract a single murder case - elimination of Kat Sung.

821. Why do they release the censored news (3/13/2014)

Here is the map picture why I alleged the Feds planned a PG&E bombing case in Boston Marathon bombing event. (see #770) After Boston bombing, I stopped to go to shopping in the Walmart Store in Milpitas, fearing of a bombing. 

In December, 2013, the Feds activated a new plot – to hack the target credit card information, I allege the purpose was to force me going back to use cash, so they could arrest in the name of using illegal money. 

I tried to go back to Walmart. February 3 was the first time I went to Milpitas Walmart Store after Boston Bombing. Several days later, I saw the censored “power station attack” news. (see #816, 817) It proved my previous allegation was correct – that the Feds had planned a PG&E bombing in Milpitas. It also indicates the Feds revived the old plan when they saw I going back to Walmart.  

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-u...2C+Walmart.PNG 

1.	On top right: Milpitas Library. 2. On bottom left: PG&E gas terminal. 3. On top left: Walmart. To Walmart Store, I have to pass by that PG&E station. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-D...269-p/PG&E.PNG

PG&E gas terminal view

----------


## katsung47

822. Malaysia airliner missing was created by the Feds (3/20/2014)

It was done to justify the coming airplane’s incident. 

In my story, to frame me in fake money case, the Feds have to eliminate my relatives – they are all witnesses. In recent three years, each time the Feds planned a case, they arranged a cruise tour trip for my relatives. See “811. Cruise – a murder trap (1/18/2014)”. In that article, I revealed that each time for a trip, the Feds used to create an incident in advance – either an “engine room fire” in a cruise or a “boat sinking” or “food poisoning” to cover up the coming case as a common one – not particularly ralated to any individual person. So was this Malaysia Airliner’s accident. 

Malaysia Airline MH370 disappeared on March 8. I think it was used to justify the coming airplane accident in later March. My wife said she was going to Philippine via Shanghai at the end of this month. This means the Feds has plotted a case in late March and arrange her a South East Asia air trip. My other relatives could be arranged in trip too at that time. Since they are all recruited by the Feds, they’ll have to follow the order of the Feds when it suddenly gives one.  

That was why Malaysia airline was chosen. 1. Most victims are Chinese ethnic like my wife’s (or my rlatives’) 2. It was South East airline where my wife will fly. 

I predict the missing plane crashed somewhere far away in deep south India ocean. The purpose is to eliminate any possible trace of a plot. That’s why MH370 changed its way dramatically to the west and tried to avoid any detection from the ground. Watch the map. 
In turning point, north is Vietnam; east is Philippine; South is Malaysia and Indonesia. To west is the shortest way to Indian Ocean. 

Forget those hijacker or suicide news. They are used to distract your views and to delay the searches. No hijackers or suicides have such intention to play hide and seek game at this time. 

How could they do this? I allege it was the same way they did in 911 attack. Everyone knows the drone is very popular today. It’s a skilled technique to pilot a plane with set up computer data. (or even by remote control) With pre-set computer data, at the turning point, the auto pilot system took over the control of the plane. The pilot can do nothing with it even if they were alive at the time. 

To drop an airplane is a rare event. This may indict the Feds has made a big plot in late March. Watch with your eyes with my story in your mind. Tomorrow is Friday, the day the Feds like to act. Because there are two extra days (week ends) for them to carry murder in jail.


823. Prepare for a nuke attack on New York (3/24/2014)

Other symptoms indicate the Feds have a big plot in this March. 

As I always said, they will activate big terror attack to distract my case. One is a “terrorist nuke attack in New York”. (see #762 and #763) To justify it as a revenge of Al Qaida for the trial on their leader, there is: 





> Bin Laden son-in-law guilty, US tells New York jury
> 
> By Jennie MATTHEW  3/24/2014
> His is the most high-profile Al-Qaeda trial to be heard in a US federal court rather than at Guantanamo Bay, which the White House has promised to close.
> 
> Abu Ghaith is most famous for appearing in a video with the Al-Qaeda mastermind the day after 19 hijackers killed nearly 3,000 people in New York, Washington. 
> He was arrested in Turkey in 2013 and sent to Jordan, where he was handed over to US custody. and Pennsylvania.
> Bin Laden son-in-law's New York trial wraps up



To prepare a trial, it used to be a long time. Those who are in Quantanamo – how long have they been detained? More than a decade. This man, arrested in Turkey in 2013, from extradition to be in New York court room in March, 2014, you can see how efficient it is. Because the Feds need a justification for a nuke terror attack in New York to cover up their plot. This is the same tactic that they created the mysterious Malaysia airline plane missing – to justify the coming air accident in South East Asia air route. (see last message #822)

The Feds plans to nuke New York to justify why so many people are sick and died with radiation related cancer. That they could blame the death on coming “Al Qaida nuke attack”. 





> use of micro-nukes to takedown the WTC complex — 9/11 through different eyes
> NEW YORK CITY (INTELLIHUB)
> 
> The use of micro-nukes in the WTC complex on 9/11–the smoking gun
> 
> Dr. Ed Ward has documented what he believes is the use of micro-nukes on the World Trade Center complex attack that took place in September of 2001.
> 
> One of the smoking guns in this case is that over 5.3 billion pounds of steel was instantly turned into 2 billion pounds of dust, but that’s not all.
> 
> ...





824. Unusual snowstorm attack New York (3/30/2014)

It is late March now. East coast and New York is still attacked by snow storm. As a matter of fact, for more than three months, New York has been besieged by extra cold weather. 

Springtime Snow 'Bomb' Takes Aim at Northeast
Saturday, 22 Mar 2014

According to AccuWeather, the storm could spread all the way from the Carolinas up the East Coast into Maine, and has the potential of dumping heavy snows along its path.
As a result, the Canadian Meteorologist Centre's GGEM says the snow could rank as one of New York City's deepest, dumping two feet of the white stuff by Wednesday.

Springtime Snow &#39;Bomb&#39; Takes Aim at Northeast

This is planned to prevent people from going to New York. As I have alleged that the Feds is to activate a nuke bombing (or dirty bomb attack) in New York, partly to justify the unusual high rate of radiation related cancer caused by 911 attack, the main purpose is to distract Kat Sung’s case. Extra weather condition would keep people staying at home. That would reduce the casualty of a nuke attack and possible lawsuits thereafter. 

That’s why we saw in recent years, New York has been suffered of extraordinary weather: over heat in summer; extra long cold weather; and rare hurricane (remember Hurricane Sandy?). 

This March marked with some unusual events: 1. Convict of Bin Laden’s son in law in New York – to justify a revenge terrorist attack from Al Qaida. 2. Unusual snow storm – a method to reduce the casualty of that attack because it will be nuclear one. 3. Mysterious missing of Malaysia airline that is used to justify planned air accidents if the main plot going through.

----------


## katsung47

825. How did they kill the crew and passengers (4/3/2014)

The media is busy to spread disinformation from the “strategy office” to confuse people that public neglected one key information from original news. MH 370 was climbing to 45,000 feet when it turned sharply to the west. The auto pilot system took over the control of the plane and open the passage of internal cabin to the outside air space. The low temperature and low air pressure as well as low oxygen at that altitude disabled all people(include pilots) inside the plane in seconds, then killed them all. 






> Radar Suggests Jet Shifted Path More Than Once
> By MICHAEL FORSYTHE and MICHAEL S. SCHMIDTMARCH 14, 2014
> 
> Radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appeared to show that the missing airliner climbed to 45,000 feet, above the approved altitude limit for a Boeing 777-200, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar and turned sharply to the west, according to a preliminary assessment by a person familiar with the data.
> 
> The radar track, which the Malaysian government has not released but says it has provided to the United States and China, showed that the plane then descended unevenly to 23,000 feet, below normal cruising levels, as it approached the densely populated island of Penang.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/15/wo...adar.html?_r=0



This information revealed the killing of the crew and passengers started as soon as the plane was hijacked to a new track. The hijacker was the pre-set auto pilot system. Then it descended to below normal cruising level. At that time nobody was alive inside the plane and the only mission for the ghost plane was to elude the detection of ground radar as possible as it could and flied as far away as it could to make the search a difficult one. The following chart explained the odd track of MH 370. 



decompression

Altitude - Moderate Activity - Sitting Quietly 

25 000 feet - 2 minutes - 3 minutes

28 000 feet - 1 minute - 1.5 minutes

30 000 feet - 45 seconds - 1.25 minutes

35 000 feet - 30 seconds - 45 seconds

40 000 feet - 18 seconds - 30 seconds

45,000 feet - ?? seconds - ?? seconds

Time of useful consciousness at 40,000 feet in a depressurized airplane. : MH370


826. Decompression – a method to kill (4/9/2014)

This is not the first time they used this method to create an air accident. The similar action they have done in 2005. Here I quote my article #352 wrote eight years ago:





> 352. Pre-psychological propaganda (10/22/05)
> 
> …….
> Then Feds planned a big action day in September.(9/24) They also planned an elimination of my family members and arranged a trip accident for them. To make the accident not so unusual, Feds, too, prepared a series of airplane accidents to cover up it. In three weeks from 8/14 to 9/5, there were four big air accidents. 
> 
> 1. On 8/14, a Greece plane crashed near Athens, 121 killed.
> 2. On 8/16, a West Caribbean Airways plane crashed in Venezuela; 152 killed. 
> 3. On 8/24, a TANS Peru plane crashed in the Amazon jungle, killing 37. 
> 4. On 9/5, an Indonesian jetliner crashed in North Sumatra, killing at least 60 of passengers. (The above information were from news of the day.)



Among these air accidents, the Greek one was exactly the same method – with decompression to kill everyone on board the plane. 





> YAHOO NEWS: 
> Cypriot plane crashes near Athens, 121 killed 
> By Yannis Behrakis 
> 
> A Cypriot airliner crashed into a mountainous area north of Athens on Sunday killing all 121 people on board after apparently suffering a loss of cabin pressure or oxygen. 
> 
> "The pilot has turned blue," a passenger said in a mobile text message to his cousin, according to Greek television. "Cousin farewell, we're freezing." "
> 
> http://groups-beta.google.com/groups...ST+FAQ+EDITION



In each plot to eliminate me, the Feds used to have planned accidental death for my relatives, either in trip by cruise or by air. I tried my best to record each plot. When the Malaysia airliner incident happened, I immediately recalled the 2005 case. In 2005, they created four air crashes in one month to impress public that air incident was not that unusual. This time they made it a mysterious missing so the topic could occupy a period of time in media to impress public. The purpose is to replace multiple crashes. 

Supplementary to 826.  

352. Pre-psychological propaganda (10/22/05)

On 7/7 and 7/21, there were bombings took place in London. It was a cover up operation to justify the plotted master bombing in US. To deceive the public that these were the work of Al Qaida. The unusual events happened in same day (July 21)  may prove my allegation.(see #330) 

Then Feds planned a big action day in September.(9/24) They also planned an elimination of my family members and arranged a trip accident for them. To make the accident not so unusual, Feds, too, prepared a series of airplane accidents to cover up it. In three weeks from 8/14 to 9/5, there were four big air accidents. 

1. On 8/14, a Greece plane crashed near Athens, 121 killed.
2. On 8/16, a West Caribbean Airways plane crashed in Venezuela; 152 killed. 
3. On 8/24, a TANS Peru plane crashed in the Amazon jungle, killing 37. 
4. On 9/5, an Indonesian jetliner crashed in North Sumatra, killing at least 60 of passengers. (The above information were from news of the day.)

When I first heard of Greece accident, I only impressed by the mysterious situation (lack of oxygen, frozen) before its crash. But when the Peru air crash took place, I realize it might be an operation to cover up a coming air accident. My relatives were arranged in a trip between 9/10 and 9/17. If an accident happened, it would be easily added one more to the above list and wouldn't cause any notice. That's why I talked about this twice in 9/2 and 9/7. (see #339, 340)

Pre-psychological influence is a very important tactic Feds uses. We have seen scenes such like Lewinsky scandal, Wen Ho Lee's case, WMD in Iraq..... The recent one is the hurricane Katrina and Rita. Which mainly planned to justify for a high rising  inflation. So media want us expecting a gas of 5.00/gallon because most of the oil platforms in the Gulf of Mexico were damaged by hurricane and so was for many oil refineries. That how much money would spend for the refugee and re-build.(e.g. 400,000 people live in the hotels and how much that costs for one day's rent) Now these kind of information are disappeared from media. Or proved to be exaggerated. What I see is the oil dropped below $60.00 a barrel.(10/26) Why, because the framed case went sour and Feds still must keep the interest rate as low as they can to maintain a high housing market. 

If the framed case have went successfully, I believe you would meet another face of media. Then you would have believed that all that sudden jumping high inflation was caused by oil and the natural disaster. 

The latest movement of propaganda activated by Feds is the Bird Flu. That's another psychological war to justify a new slaughter in the name of natural disaster. Watch how the media propaganda it under the command of Feds. 

353. Hurricane (3) Chemical and Greece air accident (10/27/05)

When I said Hurricane Katrina and Rita were created by Feds for a framed case, there were sarcasms such like "You mean government has a weather machine?", or "to create a hurricane with a fan?". Those people, either are very ignorant, or most likely, to smear a truth on purpose. Government doesn't use an oven to produce a warm weather or use a fan to blow wind, just like they don't sprinkle the water to make an artificial rain. They use chemical. (see #218. Chemtrail and climate war)

Control climate generally means control the movement of air stream. By controlling area air pressure or temperature, people can build artificial air passage or air wall, (of course, invisible, but sometimes people saw the chemtrail in the sky) guide the air mass move to area they want. Either it is cold air mass, or warm air mass, or humid or dry air mass. 
Now let's turn on to the crash of Greece air plane which I alleged one of four accidents done by intelligence. It caused my attention for its mysterious situation. Here are news about it. 

Quote, "YAHOO NEWS: 
Cypriot plane crashes near Athens, 121 killed 
By Yannis Behrakis 

A Cypriot airliner crashed into a mountainous area north of Athens on Sunday killing all 121 people on board after apparently suffering a loss of cabin pressure or oxygen. 

"The pilot has turned blue," a passenger said in a mobile text message to his cousin, according to Greek television. "Cousin farewell, we're freezing." "

http://groups-beta.google.com/groups...ST+FAQ+EDITION 

Quote, "Greece Plane Crash Kills All Aboard

"Shortly before the crash, the jet pilots saw one of the airline pilots slumped unconscious over the controls, ...... Some Greek media reports said fighter pilots also could see oxygen masks dangling inside the cabin."

http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/arti...00010000000001

What took place in the Greece plane seemed as follows: the cabin lost pressure, oxygen and temperature. 

But it's a Boeing 737. One of the most advanced air craft. And the plane has a well designed oxygen supply and pressurization system. So far we have never heard any problem of the insulation broken which caused low pressure that killed the people on board. This was the only one. 

A spokesman for the European Aviation Safety Agency, Daniel Holtgen, based in Cologne, Germany, said: "It is highly unlikely that the loss of cabin pressure alone would cause such an incident. There would have to be other contributing factors." (source, the above Yahoo News)

What were the other factors? It's a puzzle. Then it came the Katrina and Rita. In a TV news report about a research plane which flew over the hurricane, I caught what the researcher said. He said he couldn't believe it that the air pressure was incredible low outside the plane. It suddenly touched off my mind. I thought Feds spreading chemical to control the pressure of air to alter the weather. If the air pressure could be created so low to astonish the researcher, (it was in open air, air would flow from other area to refill) then what would have happened if it was in a closed cabin? I thought of the Greece plane.

I think it is a chemical which is easy to gasify and easy to react with the element part of air (either oxygen, nitrogen or carbon dioxide) and developed to another substance.(either liquid such like water, or solid) Air, after losing part of its element, has lost pressure. The chemical reaction also sucks heat. 

A hurricane needs a warm air mass with rich water vapor. Ocean supplies it. A hurricane also needs big air pressure difference and temperature difference above it. This chemical supplies it. That's how an artificial hurricane developed. 

When that chemical is used in a closed cabin. The low pressure and temperature it created will kill the people inside it. Oxygen may be exhausted as a component in the reaction. That's what happened in the Greece air plane. 

I allege Feds used the same chemical in Greece air accident as they used in hurricane creation. It's not a coincidence when I said the four air accidents was a cover up operation of Feds and Katrina and Rita were created for the same framed case. (to be continued)

----------


## Descensus

You know nobody is reading any of these posts right?

----------


## katsung47

> You know nobody is reading any of these posts right?



Really? So you are the monitor of this forum that watches every step of people's action like NSA has done. How much they paid you for it? 

827. To frame a case by FISA? (4/13/2014)

Mr. Ge is my cousin. I talked about him in “805. Payment to informants (12/17/2013)”. I haven’t seen him for nearly twenty years. He and the family of his son will visit US for a week on 4/17. The destination of the trip is San Francisco and Yosemite National Park. I view it as another trap  set up by the Feds after March plot – which was marked with mysterious missing of Malaysia airliner MH370. Cousin Ge has never been to the US. Normally, he should choose a trip to East Coast line of New York or West Coast line of Los Angles. People rarely choose Yosemite only in a trip from China. 

My sisters and my brother knew Ge’s coming in advance. They will separately leave for a Europe trip or a Shanghai visit just before Ge’s arriving. It is very impolite in Chinese tradition. Obviously it was all arranged by the Feds – either Ge’s short visit of Yosemite or the trips of my siblings. The purpose is very clear – to push me to meet cousin Ge, I’m the only cousin of him in Bay Area when he comes. 

Though I don’t know what kind of trick will they play this time, the FISA (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) rule is for sure applies. In my case, Chinese secret police used to be an accomplice of the Feds. You can see how easy to put a person under surveillance – by arranging a foreigner informant to meet the victim, they could legally get a warrant from FISA Court. Then to set up him in with a trap. 

The Feds used to have informants to set up a case. I’m afraid they attempt to frame a case this time through a relative of mine. 





> Only 1% of So Called Terrorists Nabbed by the FBI Were Real
> A larger number of arrestees, poor and powerless, were caught in FBI "Threat Factory" stings.
> July 8, 2013
> 
> Shocker: Only 1% of So Called Terrorists Nabbed by the FBI Were Real | Alternet




828. The tactic of the Feds – sub actions to cover up (4/20/2014)

There are two tactics the Feds used to use when they carry out a plot. 
1.	To create similar case to cover up the main one – make the core case a common one. It used to take place before the main action.  
2.	To create bigger case to distract public attention from the main case. It always happens at the same time with the main plot. 

There was a typical sample in 2005 which was marked with 7/7 London bombing and Hurricane Katrina

1.	7/7/2005. Cover up case London bombing was used to justify the main bombing case in Washington of 9/24. 

9/24/2005. A bombing plot in Washington when a big anti-war protest was held there. (The bombing hadn’t taken place because my constant revelation on their plot) 
See “330. London bombing is a justification for coming US attack (7/27/05)”

2.	From 8/14 to 9/5, Four airplanes crashed to justify the coming planned air accident. 

In mid-September my parents and my siblings were arranged an East Coast trip. In later September my wife was arranged a South East trip. They were the targets.  
      I talked about my worry in “339. The September plot (9/2/05)”. 

3.	8/28. Hurricane Katrina landed to justify the coming Hurricane Rita.  Media blew the trumpet to propaganda that Hurricane Rita was shaping up to be one of the strongest Storms ever to hit the USA, exceeding even Katrina.

9/24. Hurricane Rita landed but not so strong as media predicted. Because my allegation in advance. The operation went soured. There was no necessity to create it the strongest Hurricane ever.  


829. A disinformation to mislead public (4/24/2014)

Three days ago, there was such a news:





> How jet stowaways can survive cold, lack of oxygen 
> 
> By JUSTIN PRITCHARD 4/21/2014
> 
>  LOS ANGELES (AP) — Despite the subzero temperatures and lack of oxygen, people can survive even a long journey in the wheel well of a jetliner. The latest example is a teenager who, according to authorities, stowed away on a 51/2-hour flight from San Jose, Calif., to Hawaii. While the number of known stowaway attempts is few, people have survived with surprising frequency.
> 
> How jet stowaways can survive cold, lack of oxygen



Did you notice something unusual of the topic of this news? It emphasizes that it’s not that cold and lack of oxygen in high altitude . Do you know why they had this news? I think it was a misinformation created by the mastermind of the missing Malaysia airliner MH370 at the purpose to discount my allegation that the people in MH370 were killed by decompression when it was hijacked by auto pilot system. 

It was a swift response to my article “825. How did they kill the crew and passengers (4/3/2014)” and “826. Decompression – a method to kill (4/9/2014)”. 

Even if they indeed carried out such a “stowaway” operation, it still won’t prove anything for them. Here I quote a comment:





> JIm En espanol- Jaime2 hours ago
> 
>  I am not familiar with this model of Boeing A/C, but on other models the air in the cabin is changed completely every two minutes, with the old heated air being discharged throught high volume outflow valves, in this case into the wheel wells. Since there was no evidence of frostbite it must be assumed that the temperature remained above a certain level, and also that there was enough oxygen to prevent death. The key here is the large volume of air being discharged.
> 
> How jet stowaways can survive cold, lack of oxygen

----------


## Descensus

> Really? So you are the monitor of this forum that watches every step of people's action like NSA has done. How much they paid you for it?



I mean...you just keep posting this garbage and nobody is replying to it. To me, that's a sign that nobody cares. I can't imagine there are a flock of people who are shitting themselves with excitement, waiting for your next installment of whatever paranoia you're gonna post.

----------


## katsung47

> I mean...you just keep posting this garbage and nobody is replying to it. To me, that's a sign that nobody cares. I can't imagine there are a flock of people who are shitting themselves with excitement, waiting for your next installment of whatever paranoia you're gonna post.



So you are the only one who watch my articles because you are paid to do it? 

830. Uninterruptible autopilot system (5/1/2014)

Someone argued that how a computerized auto pilot system could drive the plane to avoid the ground radar. That opinion based on that auto pilot system was a pre-set up program. The reality is that Boeing have installed “uninterruptible autopilot system” in its plane. Once triggered, no one on board will be able to deactivate the system. The aircraft was taken over by the ground controller. The system was originally developed to prevent air hijacking. But when the ground controller becomes criminal, the airliner can be hijacked for evil purpose. That’s what happened in 911. That’s what happened in MH370. 





> New autopilot will make another 9/11 impossible
> 03 March 2007
> 
> 
> 
> Once triggered, no one on board will be able to deactivate the system. Currently, all autopilots are manually switched on and off at the discretion of pilots. 
> 
> The so-called 'uninterruptible autopilot system' - patented secretly by Boeing in the US last week - will connect ground controllers and security services with the aircraft using radio waves and global satellite positioning systems.
> 
> ...



831. S. Korea ferry tragedy was created by US intelligence too (5/5/2014)

It was done under similar tactic like the missing Malaysia airliner. The purpose was to justify another planned ship accident - My sisters were arranged a cruise trip in Europe (Italy) from 4/15 to 4/30 while the Korean ferry accident kills hundreds of people.  






> 'Deeply Ashamed' Ferry Captain Among First to Abandon Ship
> Good Morning America   By JOOHEE CHO and DAN GOOD  4/17/2014
> 
> 'Deeply Ashamed' Ferry Captain Among First to Abandon Ship



The news about the Lee Jun-Seok (captain of Korean ferry) reminded me of another Italian one: 





> Captain 'Jumped Off Sinking Costa Concordia'
> 
> Francesco Schettino, who insists he fell into a lifeboat, is accused of abandoning the ship before all passengers were evacuated.
> Captain 'Jumped Off Sinking Costa Concordia'



Both men gave up their duty as captains to run for their own lives because they knew in advance it was a pre-planned accident and there would be a lot of deaths. None wanted to be a sacrifice of the plot.  

In Chinese media I learned that Lee Jun-Seok was a replacement of the original ferry captain. That was an important clue. I then had a google search for more detail. The words I entered were: “S. Korea ferry sink captain vacation”. There were so many news – all of them were from mainstream media – but none talked about Lee was a temporary replacement. I tried to change the words into “former captain vacation”, “captain on leave”, all the efforts failed. At last I enter the words this way: “captain vacation S. Korea ferry sink”. Then the news came – with none from mainstream media, some from foreign news such like Chinese of Korean. 





> The ferry's captain who had gone on vacation was replaced by a substitute surnamed Lee, who the ship's operator Chonghaejin Marine claimed is a veteran with eight years of experience on the Incheon-Jeju Island route.
> 
> Six dead, 290 missing after South Korean ship sinks | World News # 40335



 



> The Sewol Tragedy: 10 Things That Could Have Changed Everything
> 
> 1. The missing captain
> 
>  The real captain for the ferry Sewol was on vacation at the time and not on board. Thus, another captain took on the job. There is a good chance that if the original captain were on the ferry, nothing would have gone wrong. Of course, no one could have predicted the future.
> 
> 6. The crew and a different captain
> 
>  Another captain was filling in for the main captain of Sewol, who was on vacation. Nonetheless, the substitute turns out that he also has had a lot of experience as a captain. So how could something like this happen? Unfortunately, the captain was not at the helm when the ferry began to sink. Instead, it was a 25-year-old crew member with only one-year of experience who was steering. So what did this "captain" do? Apparently, not much. He was one of the very first to abandon the ship.
> ...



My google search experience shows a mind control. If I hadn’t read Chinese newspaper, I might have missed that important clue that Lee was a temporary replacement. The mastermind of the created accident also control mainstream media (or google search) to block some information from the public and lead people to the way they want you to follow. 


Supplementary to 831. 

811. Cruise – a murder trap (1/18/2014)

Since the Feds (FBI and DEA) planted the isotope money (radioactive twenty dollars notes) on me through B (my brother in law), they planned murder plot on my relatives because they are witnesses. A major method is to create a cruise incident. The Feds arranged four cruises trip for them in recent three years. 


1.	“This time the Feds arranged a 7 night Western Caribe - holiday cruise for my family, dated from Dec. 19 to Dec. 26. 2010” See story at #656. 

One month before the plot, they created a fire case to justify the coming incident. 





> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories
> By Lukas I. Alpert AND Aliyah Shahid /  November 11, 2010,
> 
> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories - NY Daily News



2.	“July 2011. My brother and sisters have a boat trip this time in Europe.” See #675. 

Fire was not enough to kill. They sunken a tourist fishing boat at same month of the plot. 





> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home
> 
> July 8, 2011
> NOVATO (KCBS) – Some of the Bay Area survivors of the ill-fated tourist fishing boat that sunk in the Sea of Cortez Sunday have returned home.
> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home « CBS San Francisco




3.	“My mother, my sisters and brother and their families, are arranged for a trip to Hawaii in the end of October. 2012” See #740

A tourist fishing boat was too small. The Feds upgraded the murder model to a cruise ship that caught eyeballs of the world. 





> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes
> 15 January 2012
> 
> A major rescue operation was launched after the liner, which was carrying 4,234 people, began sinking near the island of Giglio, 
> 
> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes



4.	“My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9, 2014.” See # 809. 

Big case impressed people longer. Two months before another plot, the Feds talked about that capsized ship to remind people sunken cruise ship was not a rare event. 





> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter 
> Agence France Presse |  Posted: 11/11/2013
> 
> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter

----------


## Descensus

> So you are the only one who watch my articles because you are paid to do it?



I don't read them in full, ever. I made that mistake once and thought it was baseless paranoia. Why do you think I'm being paid?

If I am being paid, it must be in appreciation or something.

----------


## katsung47

> I don't read them in full, ever. I made that mistake once and thought it was baseless paranoia. Why do you think I'm being paid?
> 
> If I am being paid, it must be in appreciation or something.



People won't waste time to do harassing work. 

832. The ability to black hole a Boeing craft (5/12/2014) 

As a matter of fact, it was impossible that a Boeing being hijacked by terrorists because it was equipped with uninterruptible auto pilot system. When such things happened, the pilot would covertly activate the system to alert the ground security service. The odd thing is not much people knew there was such a system existed. Most absurd was that when MH370’s missing became a hot topic, nobody talked about uninterruptible auto pilot system. It became a forbidden area for mainstream media.  





> Boeing Uninterruptible Autopilot - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing Uninterruptible Autopilot
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/Mu...w309-h162-p-no



If you doubt me why I concluded that MH 370 case was created by the US intelligence, my reason is pretty simple. Who control uninterruptible auto pilot system? Who have the information of ground radar so MH370 could skirt them? 





> #MH370 route seems carefully chosen to skirt edges of FIRs (Flight Information Regions). 
> 
> Disparition du Vol MH370 : la zone de recherche étendue à l&rsquo;Océan Indien | Air Info pic.twitter.com/vhhUy5dSU1




833. The South Korea airliner crash in 2013 (5/16/2014)

On July 6, 2013, an Asiana airliner crashed in San Francisco airport. 

The flight, which originated in Shanghai China before stopping in Seoul en route to San Francisco, carried 61 U.S. citizens, 77 South Koreans and 141 Chinese.

Similar to the missing Malaysia air craft MH370, most passengers on crafts were Chinese ethnic. Either the destination or the origin of the flights were China. The airliner’s company, however, were from small Asia countries. 

I notice this because the flight route of Asiana was the one my wife had taken when she went to Shanghai and San Francisco is the airport my relatives used to use when they have a trip. I allege the Feds continueously create new traffic accidents in their murder case on my family members. 






> Lee Kang Kuk, a 46-year-old pilot who was landing the big jet for his first time at San Francisco, "stated it was very difficult to perform a visual approach with a heavy airplane."
> 
> Though Lee was an experienced pilot with the Korea-based airline, he was a trainee captain in the 777, with less than 45 hours in the jet. He had not piloted an airliner into San Francisco since 2004, according to NTSB investigator Bill English.
> 
> Lee insisted in interviews that he had been blinded during a critical instant before the botched landing by a piercing light from outside the aircraft. NTSB investigators repeatedly probed him about the light, but he was unable to pinpoint its origin or how it precisely affected him.
> 
> Asiana Airlines pilot was



When a South Korea ferry sunk last month and news reported that the ferry captain was a substitution to the original one,(see #831), I recalled the air crash in San Francisco last year. Was that another coincidence that the craft captain was a new trainee?

----------


## katsung47

834. Small countries became sacrifice in US plots (5/23/2014)

In 1983, a South Korea passenger airplane KAL 007 was shot down in Russia. 

A few years ago, after former Soviet Union had collapsed, I came across with an analysis of that incident. The article said the Korean pilots couldn’t make such a big mistake to diverge the normal flight path. It alleged it was a plot that Pentagon used it to test air defense of Soviet Union. It was cold war time. I believe so. The original path was mostly over the ocean. The deviation track went over Kamchatka Peninsula. That is a big land. Pilots couldn’t miss it. 





> 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane
> 
> 
> 
> It was discovered later the crew either did not switch from HEADING to INS or else attempted to switch but the computer did not transition from INERTIAL NAVIGATION ARMED to INS mode because the aircraft had already deviated off track by more than the 7.5 nautical miles (13.9 km) tolerance permitted by the inertial navigation computer. In both scenarios, the autopilot remained in the HEADING mode, and the problem was not detected by the crew. As a result KAL 007 began to diverge from its proper flight path and missed its waypoints by many miles until it overflew the restricted airspace of the Soviet Kamchatka peninsula on the morning of 1 September 1983 and crossed the Sea of Okhotsk north of the Kuril Islands instead of passing hundreds of miles to the south.
> 
> 1 September 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane



People didn’t believe the Feds would sacrifice civilian lives for their strategic benefit at that time. The 911 attack later proved they would even sacrifice American’s lives if they thought it was necessary. I think the Asiana airliner crash in San Francisco of 2013, Malaysia’s missing MH370, and the ferry sinking in South Korea in April 2014 were all belong to this category. Most of these disasters related to South Korea. That indicates a small country has to pay a big price when it depends on US. I think US intelligence has infiltrated all levels of South Korea society. 


835. Uninterruptible Auto Pilot System (5/27/2014)





> Malaysia releases satellite data on missing jet
> By EILEEN NG and CHRIS BRUMMITT  5/27/2014
> 
> Malaysia releases satellite data on missing jet



None released data will be helpful for investigation as the criminal that caused the missing of MH370 also control the satellite information. Do you think they will expose themselves? Anyone with common sense which one has the ability to make a Boeing with 300 people in it disappear without trace. 

Former P.M. of Malaysia says:





> BOEING TECHNOLOGY – WHAT GOES UP MUST COME DOWN
> May18th 2014 
> Written by chedet
> 
> ……
> 
> 3. MH370 is a Boeing 777 aircraft. It was built and equipped by Boeing. All the communications and GPS equipment must have been installed by Boeing. If they failed or have been disabled Boeing must know how it can be done. Surely Boeing would ensure that they cannot be easily disabled as they are vital to the safety and operation of the plane.
> 
> 4. A search on the Internet reveals that Boeing in 2006 received a US patent for a system that, once activated, removes all control from pilots to automatically return a commercial airliner to a pre-determined landing location.
> ...

----------


## DeletePlease

I don't mean to offend, katsung, you seem like a nice guy, but you do seem a little paranoid. I mean I don't trust the government either, but idk, you seem a little strung. =/

----------


## Descensus

> People won't waste time to do harassing work.



People do that all the time. I'm just wondering why you're posting all of this here. If you're finding out these great secrets, why limit them to an internet forum? Why not sent them in to a major news organization?

----------


## katsung47

> People do that all the time. I'm just wondering why you're posting all of this here. If you're finding out these great secrets, why limit them to an internet forum? Why not sent them in to a major news organization?



Pretend to be innocent? So said media are controlled by the Feds. Even the internet sites are full of snitches. 

836. Google censorship (6/3/2014)

In late April, there was a news:





> Google+ chief's resignation sparks questions about Google's social media efforts
> By Dan Nakaso
> Posted:   04/25/2014
> 
> MOUNTAIN VIEW -- Google+, which has struggled to gain traction against social networking behemoth Facebook, has lost its leader and co-founder, leaving industry analysts to wonder about the future of Google's foray into social media. 
> 
> On his Google+ account Thursday, Vic Gundotra, Google senior vice president for social, offered no explanation for his departure after eight years and gave no indication where he will end up next.
> Google+ chief's resignation sparks questions about Google's social media efforts - San Jose Mercury News



I post in a few forums of Google+. It’s somewhere I still got some responses from other members. Ten days later, on May 5th, I got a warning after I posting new article in Google+:

“This post violates our policies; it's visible only to you.” Though they didn’t specify the policy I offended, I know it’s for “spamming’. Because I post same article in many other web sites. Since my article tells truth and it used to be proved correct later, the Feds are afraid of it. They couldn’t find a reason to censor it, they create an absurd excuse – “spamming.” Anyone with common sense knows it is only an excuse as my article is not commercial for commodities but political opinion. 

I speculate that Mr. Vic Gundotra resigned to oppose the new censorship rules. It’s too coincident on timing of his resignation and the censorship warning on my post. The censorship is disgusting thing so the news “offered no explanation for his departure”. 

If my speculation is correct, then in US there are still people who have positive value of civil rights and moral sense. 


837. The Feds go rogue in censorship (6/7/2014)

The technique “the article is visible only to poster” is a malicious way of censorship. The poster thought his article were seen by other members because he could see it while others didn’t. Anyway, Google is a big firm. It gives a warning when it adopts such a malicious technique. Many other web sites may have carried out such policy without a notice. That’s worse. 

Some sites were straight. Here are cases took place early this year. 





> 11/18/2013
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never
> 
> WhiteWomenBlackMen.com - Powered by vBulletin







> 1/13/2014
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
>  No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never
> 
> http://www.davidleerothfans.com/board/forum.php







> 1/13/2014
> 
> Sorry katsung47, you are banned from using this forum!
> 2 posts and you have already proved that nuts are more sane. 
> This ban is not set to expire.
> 
> Tinfoil Hat Discussion



They even use same words in notice. It means the Feds have infiltrated all these internet sites and control the forums with their own puppets. They think they are above the law. They ban without a reason and “the ban is not set to expire”. What a rogue.

----------


## Descensus

> Pretend to be innocent? So said media are controlled by the Feds.



No, not really. If they were, people like Glenn Greenwald would be in jail. If you have these big secrets, send them to The Guardian or something. Don't hide behind some fanciful paranoia and end up posting it to an uninterested audience on a dreaming forum.

----------


## katsung47

> No, not really. If they were, people like Glenn Greenwald would be in jail. If you have these big secrets, send them to The Guardian or something. .



Ha Ha, Guardian? Another puppet media with a brand name mask. 

838. Iraq crisis (6/14/2014)

All of a sudden, Iraq is in crisis. The second biggest city is fallen. Baghdad is threatened.  





> Iraqi soldiers, police drop weapons, flee posts in portions of Mosul
> 
> 
> CNN, Fri June 13, 2014
> 
> "I only ... saw armed people, but not Iraqi military," said resident Firas al-Maslawi of his drive through Mosul on Tuesday. "There was no presence of any government forces on the streets, the majority of their posts destroyed and manned by (Islamist militants)."
> 
> The numerous reports of police and soldiers running from their posts in Mosul raised the prospect that the Iraqi government did not either have the will or resources to win this and other fights.
> 
> Iraqi soldiers, police drop weapons, flee posts in Mosul - CNN.com




Iraqi security forces, trained by Pentagon for years and well equipped with helicopters, tanks and armoured cars, vastly outnumber the jihadists, suddenly melted down in the face of ISIL rebels. 

Consider Al Qaeda jihadists are created and supported by the US to deal with its dislikes (such like Libyas Gaddafi and Syrias Assad) and the current Iraq government is a puppet set up by US in Iraq war, both sides are US assets. I think its a drama conducted by the US. You can see the leadership of Iraqi troops gave up the city without any fight. 





> ISIS butchers leave 'roads lined with decapitated police and soldiers'
> 
> BySam Greenhilland Jill Reillyand Kieran Corcoran     12 June 2014 
> 
> 
> According to bitter Iraqi foot soldiers, their commanders slipped away in the night rather than mount a defence of the city.
> 
> One said: Our leaders betrayed us. The commanders left the military behind. When we woke up, all the leaders had left.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz34ZB9A5qo



US inside group used to create a case, with which to ask for more power and money. E.g. the 911 attack has been created to get Patriot Act and two wars in Mid-East. What is it now for this Iraq crisis? 


839. Iraqi crisis created to save dollar (6/18/2014)
In early June, Russia switches the oil payment from dollars to Euros. 





> Gazprom Signs Agreements to Switch from Dollars to Euros
> 
> Global Research, June 07, 2014
> 
> Gazprom Neft had signed additional agreements with consumers on a possible switch from dollars to euros for payments under contracts, the oil companys head Alexander Dyukov told a press conference. 
> 
> Additional agreements of Gazprom Neft on the possibility to switch contracts from dollars to euros are signed. With Belarus, payments in rubles are agreed on, he said.
> 
> Dyukov said nine of ten consumers had agreed to switch to euros.
> ...



This is very important news. If people starting to abandon the dollar, US will be hurt seriously in economy. Yet the news was little reported by the mainstream media. Several days later, the ISIL rebel in Iraq activates an offensive. The puppet Iraqi government retreats without any resistance. As a result, the oil price goes up. 






> Oil prices spike as Iraq violence flares
>  By Mark Thompson  @MarkThompsonCNN June 12, 2014
> 
> Oil prices spiked Thursday to levels not seen in nine months as escalating violence in Iraq sparked worries about crude exports.
> 
> Light crude oil futures touched $106 a barrel, up nearly 2% and the highest price since September 2013.
> 
> Oil prices spike as Iraq violence flares - Jun. 12, 2014



Since the money used in most oil trading is dollar, the higher oil price will force the buyer to keep more dollar in bank as purchasing power. Its a big amount if future option is included. Manipulating oil price becomes a strategy to save the dollar. Iraq is a big country of oil production and exportation. Its political stability has huge influence to oil price. US has turned it into a switch to adjust the oil price.

----------


## Descensus

> Ha Ha, Guardian? Another puppet media with a brand name mask.



Yeah, a "puppet media" that has done more for civil liberties than you ever will. 

I'm gonna stop hounding you now since it seems you're pretty content with living in some bizarro world.

----------


## katsung47

840. US keeps Iraq a battle field to adjust oil price (6/25/2014)

Since the recent Iraq crisis created by the US is to save dollar, US will maintain the current situation unchanged. A US craft carrier has been deployed in Mid-East, no air attack has done so far. 






> Analysis: Obama plan leaves Iraq mostly on its own
> 
> By LARA JAKES 6/20/2014
> 
> Analysis: Obama plan leaves Iraq mostly on its own



Three hundred US military advisors were sent to Iraq. Their role likely is to instruct Iraqi troops to retreat from cities or oil fields when they want the oil price to go up. Or vice versa. 

The US will turn Iraq into another battle field. Let Arabs fight Arabs. Decades ago, it was Saddam's Iraq vs. Iran. Now it will be Sunni's Iraq, Saudi, Qarda vs. Shiiti Iraq, Iran. 

That's a strategy it used to play, just like it manipulates Democrats and Republicans in domestic politics. 







> How the US is Arming Both Sides of the Iraqi Conflict
> 
> By Tyler Durden
> 
> Global Research, June 13, 2014
> 
> How the US is Arming Both Sides of the Iraqi Conflict | Global Research




841. GDP cheating (6/29/2014)

How the government cheat you on GDP of 1st quarter of 2014.

1.	Apr 30, 2014. They said it increased 0.1%. 
2.	May 29, 2014. They said it decreased 1.0%. 
3.	Jun 25, 2014. They said it decreased 2.9%. 





> U.S. First Quarter Gross Domestic Product (Text) 
> 
> By Chris Middleton    Apr 30, 2014 
> 
> Following is the text of the Gross Domestic Product report from the Commerce Department: 
> 
> Real gross domestic product -- the output of goods and services produced by labor and property located in the United States -- increased at an annual rate of 0.1 percent in the first quarter (that is, from the fourth quarter of 2013 to the first quarter of 2014), according to the “advance” estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the fourth quarter, real GDP increased 2.6 percent.
> 
> U.S. First Quarter Gross Domestic Product (Text) - Bloomberg



------------------------------





> GROSS DOMESTIC PRODUCT: FIRST QUARTER 2014 (SECOND ESTIMATE)
> MAY 29, 2014
> Lisa Mataloni: (202) 606-5304 (GDP) [email protected]
> 
> Real gross domestic product -- the output of goods and services produced by labor and property located in the United States -- decreased at an annual rate of 1.0 percent in the first quarter according to the "second" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. 
> 
> http://www.bea.gov/newsreleases/nati...dp1q14_2nd.pdf



----------------------




> U.S. economy collapses in first quarter, but growing again
> 
> By Lucia Mutikani  6/25/2014
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - 
> 
> The Commerce Department said on Wednesday gross domestic product fell at a 2.9 percent annual rate, the sharpest decline in five years, instead of the 1.0 percent pace it had reported last month.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-econ...123534819.html

----------


## katsung47

842. GDP cheating to assure a prosperous stock market (7/6/2014)

Although the GDP of the first quarter of 2014 is the sharpest decline in five years, another index of economy goes in contrary way. The Dow Jones index reaches its history high(over 17,000) on July 3, 2014. Since April – despite the poor economy that GDP suffered a big loss – the stock market remains in high level. Obviously, the ruler of this country is planning a rising stock market trap. They don’t want the bad news of fallen GDP to interrupt their plan. Then we saw this dramatic GDP cheating opera. They deliberately put the original report of first quarter GDP having 0.1% increase. That’s the minimum unit to separate two thorough different worlds – positive and negative. With this small 0.1%, people thought the US economy was still increasing, though at the cliff of recession. With other cheating method and propaganda, they keep Americans in a dream that US economy is going to prosperous. Here is how Dow Jones index kept rushing to its recent peak – watch the timing (from April to June) while actually economy is in recession. 






> Dow Highest Closing Record
> 
> The Dow historical closing high is 16,947.08 set June 20, 2014. Normally, investors say "sell in May," but that's why you can't time the market. The Dow is on a winning streak, after falling to 15,372.80 on February 3. Here's this year's streak:
> 
>  •16,945.92 on June 10
> •16,943.10 on June 9
> •16,924.28 on June 6
> •16,836.11 on June 5
> •16,743.63 on June 2
> ...



Be noticed that April 30 was the day they gave original report of the first quarter GDP. Could you see from this chart how they build this upward ladder to lure innocent people in to join this “rush to pick up the peak fruit” movement? 


843. Psychological trick (7/10/2014)

All the three claimed figures of the first quarter GDP were meticulously selected to make it a smooth cheating. 

1.	They said it increased 0.1%. A minimum number of 0.1 to make it a positive increase. 
2.	They said it decreased 1.0%. 1 is the smallest integer, next to 1 is 0. So they hint it’s a smallest decrease. 
3.	They said it decreased 2.9%. People know the merchants used to price the merchandise at 99 cents. It’s a psychological gimmick. They used the same trick to avoid an upper numerical grade. 

They split the decrease number in three gradual decreasing number, buffered the impact on people psychologically. With other cheating method, they successfully push the stock market to history high while US economy is in recession. 
They invent another method to calculate the unemployment and say It is only 6.1% right now. They told you so while actually one third of Americans are unemployed. 





> People in government lie to us because they can
> 
> When faced with the highest levels of unemployment in American History why does the government trumpet a falling unemployment rate?
> 
> By Dr. Robert Owens
> 
> (INTELLIHUB) – 
> The Corporations Once Known as the Mainstream Media regales us with oxymoronic statements such as, “Despite the unemployment rate plummeting, more than 92 million Americans remain out of the labor force.”  The Great Recession grinds on in the lives of everyday working people while our leaders talk about a recovery that only benefits them and their cronies.
> 
> People in government lie to us because they can - Intellihub.com

----------


## katsung47

844. To save the dollar by hitting the Euro  (7/17/2014)

Someone argues, 




> Originally Posted by imaginethat  
> Russia is the world's largest exporter of oil. Any increase in the price of oil benefits Russia.



That’s true. But oil price is the fastest way to adjust the demand of the dollar. We saw then the Euro – an alternative to the dollar, is threatened. 





> Portugal bank crisis shakes investor confidence
> By Brigitte HagemannJuly 10, 2014
> 
> Lisbon (AFP) - Fears over the health of Portugal's largest listed bank, Banco Espirito Santo, sent its shares into freefall Thursday, shaking stock markets in Lisbon and across Europe and even the Atlantic.
> 
> Portugal bank crisis shakes investor confidence



Euro is the reserve currency next to the dollar. When dollar is weak that oil buyers have to use Euros for payment to Russian oil, what if Euro’s value is threatened? Similar situation had acted four years ago when US had a financial crisis (the bankruptcy of Leman Brothers caused by sub-prime loan collapse), US resolved it by introducing the Greek financial crisis. 





> Wall St. Helped to Mask Debt Fueling Europe’s Crisis 
> 
> By LOUISE STORY, LANDON THOMAS Jr. and NELSON D. SCHWARTZ
> 
> Published: February 13, 2010
> Wall Street tactics akin to the ones that fostered subprime mortgages in America have worsened the financial crisis shaking Greece and undermining the euro by enabling European governments to hide their mounting debts.
> 
> As worries over Greece rattle world markets, records and interviews show that with Wall Street’s help, the nation engaged in a decade-long effort to skirt European debt limits. One deal created by Goldman Sachs helped obscure billions in debt from the budget overseers in Brussels.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/bu...s&emc=rss&_r=0



If the high oil price would benefit enemy Russia, then US has to dig into the foundation of ally’s wallet. Last time the ignition was Greece, this time it is Portugal. 


 845. Another way to weaken the Euro (7/21/2014)

The energy supply of Europe is heavily dependent on Russia. About one third to 40% of its natural gas and oil are imported from Russia. One important gas pipe is inside Ukraine. If there is a turmoil in Ukraine, the gas supply to Europe will be affected. The economy of Europe would be weakened, so be the Euro. That’s why we saw an upheaval in Ukraine. 





> Ron Paul Defends Russia After Malaysian Plane Crash
> .
> By Colin Campbell    Jul 21, 2014,
> 
> One of those unreported things, Paul claimed in his weekly "Texas Straight Talk" column, was the United States' own responsibility for destabilizing the region. Ukraine is currently embroiled in violent conflict between the Ukrainian government and the pro-Russian separatists.
> 
> "They will not report that the crisis in Ukraine started late last year, when EU and US-supported protesters plotted the overthrow of the elected Ukrainian president, Viktor Yanukovych. 
> 
> Without US-sponsored 'regime change,' it is unlikely that hundreds would have been killed in the unrest that followed. Nor would the Malaysian Airlines crash have happened," Paul wrote.
> ...



Here EU used to be a follower of the US. I think the Europeans have sensed the coming danger the US will bring to them. German is a major power of EU. Recently, German has twice revealed two US spy cases and eventually expelled a CIA intelligence official. That’s unusual. 





> Germany Demands Top U.S. Intelligence Officer Be Expelled
> Posted 10 July 2014 - 07:36 PM
> 
>  BERLIN — Germany’s relations with the United States plunged to a low point Thursday, with the government demanding the expulsion of the chief American intelligence official stationed here because, it said, Washington has refused to cooperate with German inquiries into United States intelligence activities.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/11/wo...icer.html?_r=1



I would say German has sensed (or with its state ability, having the intelligence) that US would sacrifice European’s economy by creating a crisis in Europe. It could be terror attack; or war. The deportation of US intelligence official is just a warning or protest of disagreement. Several days later, Malaysia airliner MH17 was down in Ukraine.

----------


## Abra

Dreamviews.

So beautiful, glorious: a redwood shimmering with foggy dew.

Truly a spectacle among forums.

----------


## katsung47

846. The divert flight path (7/28/2014)

Evidence shows that MH17 was arranged from its original flight path over to a war zone where it was shot down. 





> MH17 Verdict: Real Evidence Points to US-Kiev Cover-up of Failed “False Flag”
> 
> By 21st Century Wire         Global Research, July 25, 2014
> 
> MH17: A Doomed Flight Path
> 
> A Malaysian Airlines spokesman has already confirmed that, for some unknown reason, Kiev-based Ukrainian Air Traffic Control (ATC) ordered MH17 off of its original flight path along the international air route, known as L980.
> 
> Most likely, this order was given to pilots while MH17 was still in Polish air space. L980 is one of the most popular and most congested air routes in the world, as well as a key link between major international hubs in Europe, like London Heathrow, Amsterdam Schiphol, and Frankfurt, and Asian destinations, like Singapore, Mumbai, Hong Kong and Kuala Lumpur.
> ...



Puppet Ukraine censored the air traffic control recordings. 





> Kiev Censors MH17 Air Traffic Control Recordings
> Security services confiscated tapes immediately after incident
> by Paul Joseph Watson | July 22, 2014
> 
> Why has Kiev failed to release recordings from air traffic control tapes which could prove what happened to Malaysia Airlines Flight 17? Ukrainian security services confiscated the tapes immediately after the incident
> 
> » Kiev Censors MH17 Air Traffic Control Recordings Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



The case is similar to the shooting down case of “KAL 007” 30 years ago. I talked about it at” 834. Small countries became sacrifice in US plots (5/23/2014)”

In 1983, a South Korea passenger airplane KAL 007 was shot down in Russia. 

A few years ago, after former Soviet Union had collapsed, I came across with an analysis of that incident. The article said the Korean pilots couldn’t make such a big mistake to diverge the normal flight path. It alleged it was a plot that Pentagon used it to test air defense of Soviet Union. It was cold war time. I believe so. The original path was mostly over the ocean. The deviation track went over Kamchatka Peninsula. That is a big land. Pilots couldn’t miss it. 





> 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane
> 
> 
> 
> 1 September 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane




847. Puppets show to save the dollar (8/1/2014)

The MH17 crash was obviously an attempt to draw Europe into a war crisis in Ukraine. As a result, Euro goes down wards. 





> Ukraine Tensions See Euro Come off Boil
> 
> LONDON — Jul 22, 2014, 11:56 AM ET
> 
> By PAN PYLAS Associated Press 
> 
> The euro fell Tuesday to its lowest level against the dollar this year amid concerns that the downing of Malaysia Airlines Flight 17 will prompt a bigger freeze in relations between the European Union and Russia.
> 
> The deterioration in relations between the two sides has worked against the euro, which is used by 18 EU countries. The crisis in Ukraine has given traders an opportunity to sell the euro, which had been at multiyear highs against the dollar despite the muted economic recovery in the eurozone and low interest rates.
> ...



Russia wants buyers to abandon the dollar and use the Euro for its oil. Ukraine crisis forces traders to sell the Euro. That’s how US to save its dollar – by creating war crisis. 

Moreover, there is a turmoil in Libya lately. Libya is an oil rich country. The upheaval there not only push up the oil price, but also hurt economy of European countries. It’s not a coincidence. 





> US Evacuates Embassy In Libya Amid Clashes
> By Matthew Lee  July 26, 2014
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- The United States shut down its embassy in Libya on Saturday and evacuated its diplomats to neighboring Tunisia under U.S. military escort amid a significant deterioration in security in Tripoli as fighting intensified between rival militias, the State Department said.
> 
> US Evacuates Embassy In Libya Amid Clashes



When there were “dictators”, the media blew the trumpet for “democracy”, “color revolution”, “Arab spring”. After the fall of the dictatorship, what left over are all US assets: ISIS, Iraq’s Maliki puppet government, rival militias (include Al Qaida) in Libya. Now you rarely hear the angry cry for justice although those agents are more cruel than the “dictators” – they are bombing civilians; beheading P.O.W. and doing religious extinction. Because all those puppets are working for the same master. 

The puppets now are acting war shows in Iraq, Libya and Ukraine(where only Russia is the real enemy), all for one purpose, to save the dollar from collapse.

----------


## katsung47

848. The crashes of MH17 and MH370 serve for one purpose (8/8/2014)

US has locked two strategy enemies – Russia and China. Both are the threats to the dollar. 

The tactic to deal with these two enemies is to weaken them by war. 

China has conflicts with its neighbor countries. It has territory problem with Japan in East China Sea and with Vietnam and Philippine in South China Sea. China blames US standing at the side of these three countries. Malaysia has territory problem with China in South China Sea too but it keeps friendship with China. To push Malaysia to join the anti-China front in Asia, MH370 case was created. The mysterious disappearance of the passengers would create a long lasting demanding for the victims from China side because most victims were Chinese citizens. (That is why MH370 case was produced as a mysterious disappearance not an evident crash) Anyhow, China and Malaysia might have realized the plot and haven’t made it a crisis. 

The Ukraine crisis started in February when a civil turmoil happened which caused the stepping down of pro-Russia President Yanukovych. The result is there is an upheaval in East Ukraine. Since Russia and Europe both have interest in Ukraine, a war between the two is easy to be ignited. The shooting down of MH17 was created as an ignition. MH17 was well selected – like MH370 – for its passengers. Most of victims in MH17 were Dutch. Holland is a major country of EU and NATO. If Holland is infuriated, the possibility of a covert war between EU and Russia in Ukraine is greatly increased. 

I think US is the mastermind of the incidents of MH17 and MH370. The purpose is to push Russia and China into wars with their neighbor countries to weaken them. 
See my analysis on MH370: from #822 to #835. 
See my analysis on MH17: from #844 to #847. 

849. Ebola spreading is a bio attack (8/12/2014)

The recent outbreak of Ebola epidemic is a bio attack. It plays the same role as SARS to create a public panic which finally will cause a heavy economic damage. The target aims at E.U.. The main project is to create a conflict between E.U. and Russia in Ukraine crisis. E.U. and Russia all realize it and are trying to avoid such a confrontation. The shooting down of MH17 was one of the efforts. To push the reluctant E.U. countries to step up the confrontation with Russia, US activate the Ebola attack. It’s a whipping, a blackmail. If you don’t do to my way, you’ll be suffered an epidemic. Your economy will be damaged. 

The bird flu virus and Ebola virus, are the secret weapons of Pentagon because so far the outside world has no effective medicine to deal with them.  





> Weaponized Ebola Virus Info
> 
> Filoviruses like Ebola have been of interest to the Pentagon since the late 1970s, mainly because Ebola and its fellow viruses have high mortality rates — in the current outbreak, roughly 60 percent to 72 percent of those who have contracted the disease have died — and its stable nature in aerosol make it attractive as a potential biological weapon.
> 
> http://lunaticoutpost.com/showthread.php?tid=453171




The source of Ebola was well selected. Watch the map, Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria and Sierra Leone are below West Europe, then it goes north to Spain. The dead Spanish priest indicates E.U. would be the target. 

Of course, to get rid of being suspected as the original source of Ebola spreader. US got two American aid workers being contaminated with the Ebola. Both recovered from the deadly disease. It means US has developed the Ebola vaccine already. Nobody will start a bio war that would also hit himself unless he has had effective cure medicine already. That’s why there was such a comic that WHO demanded the drug but US said it’s too early as it was still in test. The possible production will be in next year. 

They won't let out the new drug before they seeing the result of this bio attack - the economic  crisis in Europe.  That likely will happen in September.

----------


## katsung47

850. Plot to frame Russia in shooting down of MH17 failed   (8/19/2014)

There is a silence in Western media about the crash of MH17, compare to the noise they made at original hours when MH17 was shot down when the evidence shows there were 30mm bullet holes on fuselage of MH17. The bullet couldn’t reach altitude of 32,000 feet from ground that’s common sense. 





> First Examination of Malaysian MH-17 Cockpit Photo Shows Ukraine Government Shot that Plane Down
> 
> By Eric Zuesse    7/31/2014
> On July 30th, a German pilot headlined at anderweltonline, "Shocking Analysis of the 'Shooting Down' of Malaysian MH17," and he provided the first public analysis of the photos that were available immediately after the disaster, of the plane's cockpit, and of a wing.
> 
> Article: First Examination of Malaysian MH-17 Cockpit Photo Shows Ukraine Government Shot that Plane Down | OpEdNews



Be noticed it’s from a Germany pilot. German is one who suffered from Ukraine conflict. 
Analysis from Malaysia newspaper. 





> MH17: Pockmarks look like from very, very heavy machine gun fire, says first OSCE monitor on-scene 
> By Haris Hussain - 7 August 2014
> 
> 
> The holes in the wreckage of Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 are believed to have come from 30mm cannon fire.
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: INTELLIGENCE analysts in the United States had already concluded that Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 was shot down by an air-to-air missile, and that the Ukrainian government had had something to do with it.
> 
> This corroborates an emerging theory postulated by local investigators that the Boeing 777-200 was crippled by an air-to-air missile and finished off with cannon fire from a fighter that had been shadowing it as it plummeted to earth.
> ...




851. Why Malaysia airlines was selected as target (8/23/2014)

In #848, I said Malaysia was targeted because it keeps a friendship with China while China is a covert enemy of the US. In #845, I talked about German had sensed that E.U. was provoked by the US for a covert war with Russia. German is unwilling to follow the US instruction. It expelled the CIA Chief from the German as a protest. 

Then a Chinese forum offered an information how Malaysia and German were hurt by heavy insurance loss in the two incidents. The insurance company of Malaysia Airline is a Germany. 

1.	MH370




> German insurance company Allianz says it has made initial payments in connection with the missing Malaysian Airlines plane.
> 
> Allianz’s global head of communication Hugo Kidston confirmed Wednesday that the Munich-based insurer and “other co-reinsurers of Malaysia Airlines aviation hull and liability policy have made initial payments.”
> 
> Insurance Payments Made in Malaysian Airlines Disappearance.



2.. MH17





> Malaysia Airlines Girds for New Insurance Battle 
> By Enda Curran     Updated July 18, 2014
> 
> German insurer Allianz Global Corporate & Specialty is the lead reinsurer of the Malaysia Airlines plane for its so-calleded hull and liability policy, according to a report from insurance broker Aon PLC, which valued the plane itself at $97.3 million.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines Girds for New Insurance Battle - WSJ



The comment said, “German was shot even it was laying on the ground”.

----------


## katsung47

852. Prepare for big disasters in September (8/30/2014)

In “849. Ebola spreading is a bio attack (8/12/2014)” I said the Ebola spreading in Europe “That likely will happen in September.”

I said so based on following reason: 

1.	The Feds arranged an East Coast trip for my relatives in Mid-September. The plan to murder my family members has been planned every year. It used to be designed in the form of “accident in travel”. That almost becomes a routine. It goes along with the plot of “elimination of Kat Sung”. The murder cases will be distracted by big events such like natural disaster, war or terror attack. 



2.	
“Federal Reserve likely to end QE stimulus program in October

Minutes from June policy meeting reveal likely October end date even as officials say US economy is not out of the woods
9 July 2014

Federal Reserve likely to end QE stimulus program in October | Business | theguardian.com

Follow the end of QE, the zero interest policy will end too. The rate will go up. To ensure the money flow into the US. Natural disaster, war or terror attack will be created to shake the foundation of Europe and Asia. Make US a ‘safe place” for the international capital. 

That’s why we saw 




> “Ebola virus reaches Germany as woman is tested in Berlin and 600 are quarantined
> 
> THE Ebola virus came a little bit closer to home today after a woman was tested for the deadly disease in the German capital of Berlin.
> By: Emily Fox
> August 19, 2014 “








> “Chinese media warn US over warplane interception
> Beijing (AFP) - China's state-run media warned Washington on Monday that Beijing could treat its surveillance flights as an "act of hostility", after accusations a Chinese fighter jet flew dangerously close to a US military aircraft.”







> “Strong California quake causes injuries, damage
> By ELLEN KNICKMEYER and LISA LEFF   8/24/2014”



US and E.U. said Russia invades Ukraine and threaten to upgrade new sanction. 


“Terror plot targeting Eiffel Tower, Louvre foiled, French police say”; “Norway on alert over feared terrorist attack”…..

All these cases will develop to real bigger ones in September if their main plot of “elimination of Kat Sung” goes through. 


853. A trap in stock market (9/3/2014)

The core plot is to set up a trap to capture the international capital. That trap is the US stock market. Watch the chart. Dow jones index now is at its historical peak – above 17,000. 


Dow Jones index chart

Although people feel nothing good in “economy recovery” – good pay jobs continue to loss; homeowners rate is the lowest in 19 years; more people dependent on welfare; yet the media give you another picture. They say unemployment rate drops to nearly 6% although most of the new jobs are part time ones. They say GDP jumps 4.2% in 2nd quarter because they control the national data collection and outsiders hardly know the truth if they cooked the data. Even the negative 1st quarter GDP -2.1% didn’t influence the US stock market because they are making up a trap. 

To drive the money into that trap, the Feds created war crisis in Asia (mainly by encouraging Japan, Vietnam and Philippine to have a territory dispute with China) and In Europe (by create a civil war in Ukraine) and in Mid-East (ISIL is the puppet of CIA) 

Once the international capital found the prospect of economy of Europe and Asia are dim, they have to turn to the US market. A large amount of money will invest in stock market. Then at certain level, a big case (e.g. a terror attack) will happen and US stock market will have a big fall to lock that lump of money up for a period. 

Meanwhile, you will see the media beat the drum to propaganda how US economy going prosperous. 

Here is a little news to justify planned collapse of the stock market and says the crash will be a big one. 





> 70% Stock Market Crash Imminent - CIA Insider Warns
> The 25-Year Great Depression

----------


## katsung47

854. Talks between China and US (9/10/2014)

On May 2, China has deployed an oil drill platform in controversial South China Sea. That caused a fierce standoff between China and Vietnam. There even was a riot took place in Vietnam. 





> Anti-China Riots in Vietnam Kill 2 as Workers Flee 
> By Bloomberg News May 15, 2014



Two months later there was a dramatic turnaround. China suddenly removed that oil rig, one month earlier than it previous announced. Withdrawal of rig was welcomed by Hanoi and Washington. 





> Chinese Oil Rig Near Vietnam to Be Moved
> 
> By JANE PERLEZJULY 15, 2014
> 
> BEIJING — A Chinese energy company announced Wednesday that a giant oil rig that was deployed in disputed waters off the coast of Vietnam two months ago had completed its exploration work and would be moved.
> 
> The announcement, released by Xinhua, the state-run news agency, came a day after President Obama called President Xi Jinping to talk about what the White House called the “important progress” at meetings between the two countries in Beijing last week, although they did not settle any differences.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/16/wo...oved.html?_r=0



Obviously, it was the result of the talks between officials of China and US. 





> Chinese president says a China-US confrontation would be a "disaster" for the world as he opens annual talks. 
> Last updated: 09 Jul 2014
> 
> The two-day talks being led by US Secretary of State John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew is likely to take in China's currency, North Korea's nuclear programme and escalating tensions between China and neighbours in the South China Sea, and with Japan in the East China Sea.
> 
> China's Xi urges 'respect' as Kerry visits - Asia-Pacific - Al Jazeera English



I believe a secret deal has been reached in the talk. That’s why I allege the Feds would create murder cases in September. See #849 and #852. 

855. China got a permission to war on Japan (9/14/2014)

Was China soft in its territory dispute with Vietnam? Not really. I said John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew visited China on July 8. A secret deal has reached in their meeting. I alleged China has been granted a permission by US to hit the Japan. China wouldn’t start a war with Japan because there is an military agreement between Japan and America. But US would remain as a bystander this time. Of course, China won’t engage wars in two fronts at same time. So it suddenly withdrew its oil rig from South China Sea. (announced on July 15)

The development next convinced me China is ready for a war with Japan in East China Sea. The big topic on a Chinese newspaper “World Journal” on July 26 made it very clear - “The sword points to Japan”. 





> Hundreds of flights disrupted in Shanghai; military exercises cited
> By Julie Makinen
> 
> July 21, 2014, 12:45 PM|Reporting from Beijing
> 
> Hundreds of flights to and from Shanghai were delayed or canceled Monday as Chinese authorities imposed strict air traffic control measures reportedly due to military exercises -- the second such near-shutdown of airspace over the metropolis in eight days.
> 
> Hundreds of flights disrupted in Shanghai; military exercises cited - LA Times




Be noticed on this news: 
1. The disruption on civil flights starts on July 13. Five days after secret meeting. 
2. It’s a large scale military force movement started abruptly. It took more than a week as far as July 21.
3. It’s a preparation for a big military action on East China Sea started on July 27. 





> Live Fire Military Training Drills in East China Sea: An Appraisal
> 
> Col NSP Bisht
> 
> On July 27, 2014 the Chinese Ministry of National Defense announced that military exercises will be conducted off China’s South East coast in the East China Sea from July 29 to August 15, 2014
> USI of India | An article by USI







> PLA holds 3-month long exercises
> 
> Staff Reporter 2014-07-27
> PLA holds 3-month long exercises



Why did US persuade China to abandon the conflict in South China Sea but turn onto East China Sea? As I have already told. US has set up a big trap in its stock market. (see #853) It’s waiting for the money escaped from war fields of Asia and Europe. Compare Vietnam with Japan, which market has more money to withdraw?

----------


## katsung47

856. The war plan in Europe and Asia (9/21/2014)

5/2/2014   China deployed an oil rig in South China Sea. It started a violent dispute with 
        Vietnam because the area is a controversial territory. 

7/8 – 7/9  State Secretary John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew visited China to hold a  
        meeting there. I alleged a secret deal has been made between US and China. This 
        was an important timing point. The war plot in Europe and Asia began after that
        meeting.

7/15     China abruptly announced the remove of its oil rig from disputed area. One month 
        earlier than its previous plan. 

7/13 – 7/21(7/25?)  Unusual disruption of civil flights in Shanghai international airport and 
               other East China area. News said it was caused by military exercises. 

7/17      MH17 of Malaysia Airline was shot down in Ukraine war area. 

7/27      Chinese Ministry of National Defense announced that military exercises will be 
          conducted off China’s South East coast in the East China Sea from July 29 to  
          August 15

7/27      China military also announced that PLA holds 3-month long exercises

August:     Ukraine government force started a large scale attack on East Ukrainian rebel 
           area but suffered a big loss. 

August:     Chinese military drilled over East China Sea.  

You can see the key timing point is 7/8 and 7/9. After the secret deal of sino-America, two potential war fields in Asia and Europe started their war procedure. In mid-July, Chinese military had a big movement to gather its force in at East China in the name of military exercise where the potential enemies are Japan and Taiwan. 

In mid-July West media also started a large propaganda war on the downing of Malaysia airplane – a preparation to justify the expansion of Ukrainian war. 

The designated war over East China Sea doesn’t happen because it connected to the core plan of the Feds – the elimination of Kat Sung. China plays a role in that plan.


857. Secret deal and stock market (9/25/2014)

One phenomenon that China joins US July-October/2014 plot (trap money by war) was that there was an unusual uprising in Chinese stock market after the alleged July 8-9 US-Sino meeting. 

Taking the advantage of US stock market plot, China government intending to trap its own domestic speculation capital too by pushing up its stock market. In early September, there was such a news in Chinese net:





> 牛市背后的资金逻辑：炒房买矿资金跑步入场
> 
> 2014年09月04日08:06    来源：人民网-股票频道
> 
> 据了解，这一轮A股市场的快速上涨始于7月22日。随后的10个交易日，上证指数上涨168点，涨幅达8.  22%，很多个股更是累积了20%－30%的涨幅。
> 
> ???????--?--



Interpretation:




> The logic of capital behind a bullish market: the speculation capital in real estate and mining industry are running into the stock market. 
> Sept. 4/2014   source: People net. Stock.
> 
> The current rapid uprising of A Share Market started from 7/22. In following 10 business days, the Shanghai securities index was up 168 points, a rising of 8.22%, many stocks even accumulated an up margin of 20% to 30%.



https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/fU...=438-h207-p-no 

Shanghai Securities Index Chart

The sudden uprising of China stock market synchronized with the military exercises over East China Sea. That military drill will last for three months – a timing factor in their secret deal. 

One payment of the secret deal also relates to the stock market. That is the big debut of Alibaba. The Chinese company got nearly 22 billion from US capital market making it the biggest U.S.-listed IPO in history after the IPO of credit card processing company Visa in 2008.

When US is thirst for capital to promote its economy, they gave that big money to China. Rare people know it’s a payment for the secret deal.

----------


## katsung47

858. September/2014 plot (10/2/2014)

“Plan a Travel” is a traditional tactic for Feds to organize a murder case. That’s why I repeatedly warned of a “September terror attack” this time because they planned one

In September, my young sister had some friends to visit her from Shanghai. They booked an “East Coast trip” from 9/9 to 9/17. My sister and my brother both joined that trip although they had been there before. I view it as another attempt murder plan. The time and place were well selected. It was around 9/11 and the place was in New York to justify a “revenge terror attack” from extreme Islamists for the anniversary of 911 attack. The attack could be a nuclear one or dirty bomb attack to cover up multiple cancer deaths happened in New York recently. 

In September, my wife also had a friend (with a fellow tourist) to visit her from Shanghai. They started their backpack tour of US from San Jose. They store their luggage (shopping merchandise) at my home. Their leaving date is 11/17/2014. 

The unusual visitors from China must have been arranged by Chinese secret police. It coincides with the “war to drive money” plot (see #853 to #857). I believe the whole plan was projected by the Feds. The war over East China Sea doesn’t take place so far because the main plan – elimination of Kat Sung is not fulfilled. 

China’s involvement in this plot is obvious. We can see it from its abrupt withdraw oil rig 981 from South China Sea in July; swift build up military force in East China for drills in East China Sea at same time. PLA said the military exercises will last for three months, it is a time schedule to fit for Feds’ murder plan.

859. Eric Holder’s resignation and November plot (11/6/2014)





> Eric Holder To Step Down As Attorney General
> by Carrie Johnson
> 
> September 25, 2014
> Eric Holder intends to leave the Justice Department as soon as his successor is confirmed, a process that could run through 2014 and even into next year. A former U.S. government official says Holder has been increasingly "adamant" about his desire to leave soon.
> 
> Eric Holder To Step Down As Attorney General : The Two-Way : NPR



Three years ago, Eric Holder was under huge pressure for his authorization of “Operation Fast and Furious”. He neglects the demand of his resignation.  (see “693. Eric Holder and Operation “Fast and Furious” (11/14/2011)”)

Why he suddenly resigns this time with no outside pressure? I had pointed it out already in #693: “Why Eric Holder clings to his office not to resign? He is waiting for a big case. When the FBI, DEA in Department of Justice commit a crime – killing people in a framed case, he’ll step down to take the responsibility. That’s the way how the Feds play the politics.”


Now the big case is planned. Eric Holder claims resignation in advance to avoid being link his resignation to the coming murder case when it happens.  

 The “September East Coast trip plot” was soured, the Feds have had another trip set up in November – a Mexico cruise. It is a big one I have ever seen. More than twenty people I know are arranged in that trip - all my siblings, their spouse and some friends. The Feds try to eliminate all witnesses of their crime. If there is a cruise ship accident, it is pre-planned. Eric Holder's resignation is a proof.

----------


## katsung47

860. IRS search plot and FISA warranty (10/13/2014)


Eric Holder announced his resignation on 9/25. It means he approved a new murder plot. 

Next day, 9/26, my wife got up earlier in the morning. She went to Social Security Service to apply for Medicare. Her birthday is 12/21. She will be 65 years old this December. Generally, she should register for her Medicare one month earlier before her birthday. She did it three months earlier. I think she was ordered to do so. The purpose was to justify an unreasonable search by IRS. See story at “663. IRS raid plot (4/3/2011)”. 



That night, my brother came to return the car my wife used to drive. Then I knew another story on that busy day. My young sister has friends from Shanghai and she accompanied them for an East Coast trip during 9/9 to 9/17. (see#858) On 9/26, my young sister drove them to Stanford University for a visit. There their car had a flat tire. My sister called my brother for help. Since there were seven people of them, they need a minivan. So they turned to my wife – she drives a minivan. My brother went to my wife’s office to replace a car with her minivan. This was how the Feds arranged to apply a FISA warranty on my wife(or my house?) – the car that suspicious foreign agents had used was registered under my address. The same tactic they had used three years ago. See “668. Chinese secret police (5/5/2011)”. 

My wife returned late that night. She said she had a dinner with W.S. and a Lady C’s friend.  Both I alleged were Chinese agents. (see #668, 643, 644) 

So the next day of the announcement of Eric Holder’s resignation was very busy. They had a new plot of “IRS raid” and applied a double surveillance warranty on my wife and my house through FISA Court. How easy it is to apply a surveillance warranty over innocent people by bribing a foreign intelligence. 


861. Ebola and November plot (10/17/2014)

The Feds are pushing up a propaganda wave to scare people with Ebola epidemic. US has developed cure medicine for Ebola years ago and has patented it already. But they rarely talk about it. 






> U.S. govt. patented Ebola in 2010 and now owns all victims’ blood
> 
>    September 21, 2014
> 
> The United States government now owns the patent on Ebola
> 
> This plot gets even more interesting when you realize that a patent on Ebola was awarded to the United States government just four years ago, in 2010.
> 
> That patent, number CA2741523A1, is available here.
> ...



The drug was proved effective. 






> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment
> CIDRAP News     Aug 21, 2014
> 
> Two medical missionaries who were infected with Ebola virus in Liberia and were evacuated to Emory University Hospital in Atlanta about 3 weeks ago have recovered and been discharged, …….
> 
> According to media reports, the two patients were treated with the experimental EVD drug ZMapp while in Liberia, and Brantly reportedly received convalescent serum from a patient who had recovered from the illness.
> 
> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment | CIDRAP



Consider it is an emergence and the disease is a dangerous one, US should activate urgent production of the drug. They didn’t. They deliberately let Duncan died because they need victim to scare people. The original patients recovered in August. Do you believe US did nothing in these two months with drug patent in their hands?

Even China has developed the Ebola drug during the time and sent thousands of doses to Africa. 





> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials
> By Adam Jourdan  October 16, 2014
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - A Chinese drug maker with military ties has sent an experimental Ebola drug to Africa for use by Chinese aid workers and is planning clinical trials there to combat the disease, executives at the firm told Reuters on Thursday.
> 
> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials



This is obviously part of the November plot. In “859. Eric Holder’s resignation and November plot (10/6/2014)” I said the Feds will plan another murder case in November while they arranged a cruise trip for my relatives. 





> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact
> 10/16/2014
> 
> (Reuters) - A Texas health worker who may have had contact with specimens from the first patient diagnosed with Ebola in the United States has been isolated on a cruise ship despite showing no symptoms of the disease, the Department of State said on Friday.
> 
> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact

----------


## Descensus

The CDC holds a patent on Ebola Bundibugyo virus. This is not the same strain as Ebola Zaire, which is causing the epidemic in west Africa.

Do your research before posting this fearmongering nonsense.

----------


## DeletePlease

> The CDC holds a patent on Ebola Bundibugyo virus. This is not the same strain as Ebola Zaire, which is causing the epidemic in west Africa.
> 
> Do your research before posting this fearmongering nonsense.



Terrorist scum.

You'll never stop the Ever Glorious Patriot that is katsung.

----------


## katsung47

862. Big payment to China for the big plot (10/24/2014)

The current frame case is a big one, (from July to November) China plays important role in it. 1. My young sister had friends from Shanghai and had an East Coast trip with my family members in September. 2. My wife has friend from Shanghai in September and will join a cruise trip with my family members in this November. 3. My brother in law- Mr. Liu, have eight friends coming to San Francisco in late October. 4. My cousin Ge will come again next month (November). He has visited us just five months ago. (see “827. To frame a case by FISA? (4/13/2014)”) This is very unusual. It means the secret police organize a big frame case and large scale elimination. 

I’ve said the IPO of Chinese company Alibaba in New York stock market is one of the payments for this plot. Here are the others. 





> Australia set to help China seize assets of corrupt Chinese officials: reports
> 
> By Matt Siegel and Swati Pandey        SYDNEY Tue Oct 21, 2014
> 
> (Reuters) - Australian police have agreed to assist China in the extradition and seizure of assets of corrupt Chinese officials who have fled with hundreds of millions of dollars in illicit funds, the Sydney Morning Herald newspaper reported.
> 
> China announced in July an operation called Fox Hunt to go after corrupt officials who have fled overseas with their ill-gotten gains.
> 
> Australia set to help China seize assets of corrupt Chinese officials: reports | Reuters



Australia is a US puppet. It follows the order of the Feds to satisfy the demand of Chinese government. “The operation will make its first seizure of assets in Australia within weeks, the newspaper quoted Bruce Hill, manager of Australian Federal Police (AFP) operations in Asia, as saying in an interview.”.

I’ve said the Sino-US secret deal was made in July 8/9. Then China announced the operation Fox Hunt. 

Here is another one. 





> California Supreme Court Clears Way for High-Speed Rail Project
> 
> By Associated Press
> Wednesday, Oct 15, 2014 • 
> 
> The California Supreme Court decided Wednesday not to consider an appeal of a case brought by opponents of the state's $68 billion bullet train project, clearing the way for construction to proceed.
> 
> California Supreme Court Clears Way for High-Speed Rail Project | NBC Bay Area



I’ve talked about this before. Now the Feds clear the way for it. (see #727)


863. Huge rewards for Eric Holder (10/28/2014)

China got big payments for its collaboration in plot of “elimination of Kat Sung”. It’s a multi-billion dollars payment in finance. (The IPO of Alibaba in stock market and coming order of high speed rail construction in California). The extradition of corrupt Chinese officials is also a political triumph awarded to Chinese government. 

Those local officials who join the plot will have big reward too. 





> Eric Holder Takes $77 Million Job With JPMorgan Chase
> 
> Sep 26, 2014
> Just after announcing his resignation as U.S. attorney general, Eric Holder has accepted a top job with Wall Street finance giant JPMorgan Chase.
> 
> Starting in early November, Holder will serve as JPMorgan Chase’s chief compliance officer, where his responsibilities will include lobbying Congress on the company’s behalf and ensuring it “gets the best deal possible” from any new proposed financial regulations. Holder will also fetch morning coffee and breakfast orders for CEO Jamie Dimon and board members.
> 
> For his efforts, Holder will earn an annual salary of $77 million plus bonuses for a job well done.
> 
> Eric Holder Takes $77 Million Job With JPMorgan Chase - The Daily Currant



Eric Holder will be a multi-millionaire after he leaving his post to take the responsibility of approving a murder case. 

The November plot likely will take place between 11/4 to 11/14 when my family members join an arranged cruise trip. (the ship named “Star Princess”, departure port: San Francisco.) Beware of “nature disaster” and “terror attack” happen at that time.

----------


## katsung47

864. The flaw of the cheating story on Ebola (11/4/2014)

 US has developed the cure medicine for Ebola already.






> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment
>  CIDRAP News Aug 21, 2014
> 
>  In a surprise announcement, hospital officials said Brantly's colleague, Nancy Writebol, was discharged on Aug 19—quietly, …..
> 
>  According to media reports, the two patients were treated with the experimental EVD drug ZMapp while in Liberia, and Brantly reportedly received convalescent serum from a patient who had recovered from the illness.
> 
> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment | CIDRAP



 But the Feds had a new plot to murder and quarantine people in November by Ebola. A cure medicine will contradict to their plan. What they did is to announce that Zmapp was out of supply.






> U.S. seeks to speed up production of Ebola drug
>  September 2, 2014, 9:37 PM
> 
>  The initiative comes not a moment too soon: After expediting a clinical trial with monkeys and supplying the drug to a small number of human patients, the firm that developed ZMapp has no more in its cupboard.
> 
> U.S. seeks to speed up production of Ebola drug - LA Times



 While the plan of elimination of Kat Sung and his family members is on pending, some more cases appeared to add oil on flame. How do they explain those people recovered when “Zmapp has no more in its cupboard”? Here is a ridiculous answer:





> Ebola Recovery: How Did Dallas Nurses Get Well So Quickly?
> 
>  The two nurses in Dallas who became infected with Ebola this month may have recovered so quickly because of their youth, as well as the protective equipment they were wearing at the time of infection,
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/1...ll-so-quickly/



 So if you are young, Ebola is not a dreadful virus. Ebola also can penetrate protective equipment. It must have exhausted Ebola virus much that after it infiltrating the protective equipment, it is not that virulent.

 Though the media beat the drum to propaganda on Ebola, you may notice they rarely touch the cure medicine Zmapp. They couldn’t explain why “speed up the production” becomes “slow up”- or rather, a “halt” and distract from that core issue to “nurse argues with state government on quarantine rule” and some other odds.


865. So many drugs to cure Ebola(11/8/2014)

Other powers have already developed their drugs to cure Ebola. Russia has Triazoverin; China has JK-05. 





> 70-90% efficiency: Russia to send Ebola vaccine to W. Africa in 2 months
>    October 13, 2014
> RT
> 
> “Today we are discussing that we will have enough of Triazoverin vaccine in two months so that we can send them to our personnel in Guinea and test its efficiency in clinical conditions,” Health Minister Veronika Skvortsova said.
> 
> “The efficiency ranges between 70 and 90 percent and this is a very good indicator,” Skvortsova said.
> 70-90% efficiency: Russia to send Ebola vaccine to W. Africa in 2 months - Intellihub.com!








> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials
> By Adam Jourdan  October 16, 2014
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) – Sihuan Pharmaceutical Holdings Group Ltd has supplied several thousand doses of its drug JK-05 to the region, Chief Operating Officer Jia Zhongxin said. More doses could be sent if needed, Jia said.
> 
>  Its development lags some way behind U.S.-developed ZMapp and TKM-Ebola, which have been tested on monkeys and used on Ebola patients. However, analysts said the drug's similarities to Japanese influenza drug Favipiravir is an encouraging sign.
> 
> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials



They say its experimental medicine because none would admit they have lab for bio-war. The news were released as a warning:  “We get ready with effective drug. Don’t touch us with your bio-weapon”. They know it’s a bio-war. The sad thing is this time the Ebola is used to intimidate American people in a domestic November plot. The Feds blow the trumpet to make it a crisis although they have the drugs ZMapp and TKM-Ebola.

----------


## katsung47

866. Everyone knows it could be a death trip (11/15/2014)

The cruise trip for “November plot” which was arranged for my relatives ends yesterday. When my wife drove her friends back, I was surprised to find that my fore-neighborhood were also among them. It should be a relax trip – ten days on a cruise ship with little movement, nice food all day long. But none of them have the pleasure sprit after a trip. No laughter; no word about the just finished tour. Every one of them have a sick face. I understand why. My relatives were arranged in similar tours almost twice each year in decade. Others, knowing my story, should have realize what was it – a death trip, when were called to join such an unusual trip. It’s a worrisome ten days travel for them. All my siblings; their spouses; my wife; my mother, my cousin; their friends, even my former neighborhoods (even though I alleged they were informants worked for the Feds) were gathered together for that tour despite many of them having jobs. 

What could I do? I’m the target. If I died or being arrested, nobody would know because the relatives were all on the sea. And they would suffer a tragic accident then. I had to stay at home to avoid any possible incident. Two days after the cruise ship left San Francisco port, a police car drove in the lane where I lived. Then joined another police car to park at the street. Several police officers stood at the entrance of the lane to discuss for quite a while. Someone reported a case to lead police in? Consider the whole community were occupied by agents of the Feds. Then there was a working noise from the house at the lane entrance. A team of workers were changing the roof tiles. Obviously that was a surveillance team. (or action team?) I have to pass that entrance house when I go out. They stopped working on 11/13, left the garage roof unfinished. So they could be there when it’s necessary. 


867. Roofing (11/19/2014)

On 11/17, my wife’s two Chinese friends finished their three months US trip. My wife saw them off at the airport. When she came back, she gave me a letter and said “it’s time for roofing”. 

That’s a letter from our insurance company. It was a “Notice of non-renewal”. It says that the company won’t renew our house insurance policy due to “The roof is in poor condition and requires full replacement due to deteriorated, lifting and curling shingles”. Of course, our roof is  not that bad as the notice described. Our neighboring B house was in even worse condition than ours for years without any problem. Now I know why that B house is changing the roof since last week. Not only the Feds set a surveillance team to monitor me in that “November cruise trip period”, it was also a model show to remind that it’s “time for roofing” so they could  have a team directly over my house. 

The Feds have used same tactic 11 years ago. My neighboring C house changed its roof. The contractor tried to persuade me to change my house roof too. I refused. I was afraid of planting. See (“144. Roof contractor from Idaho and 145. SARS, a big issue(7/20))

Now I have more to consider. In last offer, the contractor was from Idaho. They obviously had no California license. If a worker falls off from the roof, then the owner would be liable for a huge amount of compensation. That’s a trick how the Feds to punish their target. 

It is the next plot follows the “Cruise trip” plot. They are eager to finish the case and plan one after another. They try to apply a “roofing team” of their own on my house through the threat of the insurance company. 

See # 144 at:  How the Feds persecute people

----------


## katsung47

868. Informants were targets too? (11/26/2014)

In #863, I wrote, “The November plot likely will take place between 11/4 to 11/14 when my family members join an arranged cruise trip. (the ship named “Star Princess”,) 

In #861, I said the Feds will plan another murder case in November while they arranged a cruise trip for my relatives and I alleged it could be an “Ebola” killing. 





> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact
> 10/16/2014
> 
> (Reuters) - A Texas health worker who may have had contact with specimens from the first patient diagnosed with Ebola in the United States has been isolated on a cruise ship despite showing no symptoms of the disease, the Department of State said on Friday.
> 
> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact



When the trip ended, I viewed the pictures my wife took. I found besides the huge group of my family members, there were also many informants who used to monitor us were also arranged in this trip. Such like G-lady, (see #32, #47), my former neighborhood Chef Y and Mrs. Y, (see #657) C.Y and W.S. couple (see #668, #669). When they were told to join such an unusual cruise, they should be aware that it could be a very evil trip that they could be eliminated too as witness.  

Then one day after the cruise ending, there was such a news:





> Princess Cruises ship docks in San Pedro after outbreak of norovirus
> 
> November 16, 2014, 3:13 PM
> 
> A Princess Cruises ship docked in San Pedro early Sunday after nearly 170 people on board fell ill in the ship's second outbreak of norovirus this year, officials said.
> 
> In total, 158 passengers and 11 crew members were reported having the illness, which causes vomiting and diarrhea, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> Princess Cruises ship docks in San Pedro after outbreak of norovirus - LA Times



Many informants were involved in this Princess cruise trip. They may have a bad feeling for their own lot. To comfort these informants, the Feds have acted such a show. “Don’t worry, it’s just Norovirus, not a lethal weapon.”


869. Ebola was planned for the November plot (11/30/2014) 

In late October and early November, the propaganda of Ebola reached its peak, then scattered away. 





> MSNBC’s Chris Hayes Shames Fox and CNN’s Ebola panic: ‘Well done, everyone’
> Nov 11, 2014
> 
> MSNBC host Chris Hayes marked the official containment of the Ebola virus in the U.S. on Tuesday with a tongue-in-cheek look back at the panicked approach many of his fellow cable news hosts took in covering the issue.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ESgEAJZisbw 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESgEAJZisbw



Someone says, “This video highlights the fear mongering that took place in the weeks leading up to the election”. They noticed unusual Ebola panic wave waged by the media. It was not for mid-term election. No party benefited from the Ebola crisis. It was planned with a murder case in a cruise trip. The cruise trip started on November 4th - a coincidence with the election date. Though the murder plan went soured, the Feds quickly announced they will continue to use same tactic in new plot. 





> US looking past Ebola to prepare for next outbreak
> By LAURAN NEERGAARD   11/24/2014
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The next Ebola or the next SARS. Maybe even the next HIV. Even before the Ebola epidemic in West Africa is brought under control, public health officials are girding for the next health disaster.
> 
> US looking past Ebola to prepare for next outbreak



This is a show off of a criminal group. How they persecute people with the bio weapon stored in their bio lab.

----------


## katsung47

870. Forced to roofing by changing new Insurance agent (12/7/2014)

In November plot, the Feds arranged a roofing team working on the house in front of my residence. The team was obviously used to monitor on me. The team disappeared when the cruise trip ended, leaving the garage roofing unfinished. Here is a picture of my garage roof. It attaches to my neighbor’s garage. You can see the black extension from my roof. The team left without paving the tile. 



garage roof

The murder intention continuous with the roofing plot. Then my wife show me the “Notice of non-renewal” from Insurance company. see “867. Roofing (11/19/2014)”. Obviously the Feds try to apply a special team to “repair” the roof of my house. To achieve their goal, they changed my insurance agent. 

My former insurance agent served us for two decades long. About one year ago, a new agent gave us a letter that she was now handling our account. My wife explains that perhaps our original Ins. Agent sold our account to the new agent.  

Now it’s clear why they changed the agent. A normal insurance agent wouldn’t behave like that. (threaten to cancel the policy) The Feds turned our account to an agent of their own so they can abuse their power, or at least she is an informant working for the Feds. 

That new insurance agent is _*Removed personal info*
_

871. How the Feds introduce a “special contractor” to us (12/12/2014)

The purpose of the Feds is to have a “roofing contractor” of their own to work on my house. 

1. In year 2003, the Feds has intended to change my roof. The contractor team working on my neighbor house was from Idaho, I refused. Since then I suspect the Feds tried to search my roof; or intending to plant something or install something on my roof. (see #144)

2. About one year ago, the insurance agent who served us for two decades long was replaced by a new one. In early November (last month) the new agent gave us a letter of “none-renewal notice” unless we replace the roof. 

3. Between 11/4 to 11/14, my family members were arranged a cruise tour. I alleged it was arranged by the Feds. I worried about their lives and mine.  During that period, my front neighbor had a contractor to replace her roof tile. I thought it was an action team of the Feds. I stayed at home for ten days. I was afraid of incident if I had gone out. The roofing team disappeared when the cruise ended, leaving their work unfinished. (see picture in #870)

4. My wife returned home from cruise and gave me the letter of Non-renewal notice. I knew it was the new frame plan with roofing as cover up. I bought a newspaper and circled roofing contractors’ advertisements for her. ( I have no phone. All phone calling are done by her.) I would rather choose from newspaper – they are professional workers, not special team with evil purpose. 

It was almost a week with no deal. When I urged my wife, she always had excuses such like contractor was busy or it was rain, unable to inspect. At last, she said the contractor was expensive. She had a contractor introduced by her “flower art teacher”. I have long time firmly believed that “flower art teacher” was an agent though I had never told my wife of my opinion. This time it may prove all my allegations: The Feds want to have a “roofing team” of their own to work on my house and that “Flower art teacher” is an agent.

----------


## Descensus

I think you should seek psychiatric assistance.

----------


## DeletePlease

> I think you should seek psychiatric assistance.



I agree with Blueline, katsung, you may want to consider psychiatric assistance. I'm not judging you or trying to offend, but you're posts are a little concerning. Hell, they reflect thought patterns similar to mine during a past psychotic episode. These connections may seem logical to you at the time, but I think you'll find that they don't hold much weight when you look at the big picture from a different perspective.

Ask yourself, why would the federal government see you as a threat? Do you have the political clout or financial resources needed to pose a significant challenge to the system? Have you devised a revolutionary theory that would require immediate action on the part of the state? Are you really a threat to the status quo?

Try to answer these questions openly and honestly, and have your answers objectively evaluated by another person, and genuinely consider their response. If you're not comfortable with speaking to a doctor, then you can try it right here on this thread.

----------


## cmind

katsung, I've heard through my channels that the Feds have placed secret microscopic monitoring robots under your fingernails. You can only see them with a microscope. Stay safe, be aware.

----------


## DeletePlease

> katsung, I've heard through my channels that the Feds have placed secret microscopic monitoring robots under your fingernails. You can only see them with a microscope. Stay safe, be aware.



Come on man, there's no need for that. I was wrong for taunting him in the past myself, but at this point, it seems more appropriate to offer him genuine advice.

----------


## cmind

> Come on man, there's no need for that. I was wrong for taunting him in the past myself, but at this point, it seems more appropriate to offer him genuine advice.



I'm the only one here telling him about the secret program of fingernail spybots. What are *you* doing to thwart the Feds?

----------


## DeletePlease

> I'm the only one here telling him about the secret program of fingernail spybots. What are *you* doing to thwart the Feds?



Ah you're terrible... but I laughed regardless.  :tongue2:

----------


## katsung47

> katsung, I've heard through my channels that the Feds have placed secret microscopic monitoring robots under your fingernails. You can only see them with a microscope. Stay safe, be aware.



872. Flower bug (12/19/2014)

Two decades ago, when I worked in Flea Market, a new seller came and became my neighborhood for several months. He was an ethnic Chinese, spoke same dialect  Shanghainese as I did. What he sold was art flower in vase. His merchandise was very nice. Different fresh flower cut and matched just right. It must have been done by master. People stopped and admired. I heard a customer told my neighbor seller, Your merchandise does not belong to flea market. It should be in high class shop. I had the same feeling. 

Sometime later, in a gift show in San Francisco, I saw him having a flower boot. Thats the place fit for his arts. 

When I got familiar with the surveillance tactic of the Feds, I suspect that unusual art flower seller was placed there as close as possible and tried to befriend me (speaking same dialect). I hadnt link the flower to eavesdrop then.  

About 14 years ago, I was drift in Malaysia. I came across with a Chinese book sale event. I bought one. It was memories of Chinese diplomats. One story caught my eye. It was written by Huang Hua  then the Chief of Sino-America Liaison Office in Washington. (China and US had not had normal diplomatic relationship at that time) 

Huang Hua decided to hold a garden reception on Chinese National Day. He said a young American lady connected him and said she would to something to promote the friendship between China and US. Her family ran a flower shop in San Francisco. She would support the reception with all the flower needed  free of charge. She later air shipped all flowers from San Francisco to Washington for the event. Huang Hua was moved. He wrote, how friendly the American civilian is to China.

I thought in different way. Thats the best way to install bugs to every corner in Chinese Liaison Office on that special event. I recalled that art flower seller and for the first time linked flower to the bug.   



 873. Flower bug teacher (12/23/2014)

When my wife joined a flower art class and brought home with vase and flowers, my allegation that the Feds developed flower bug as a spy tool was proved true. They now installed the bugs in  my house everywhere through my wife. People rarely suspect a flower worked as a bug because it's a living plant and won't last long. The flower dried several days later and being threw away. The bug must be very tiny (nano size technology?), hard to be recognized by human eyes. The cost is low so they could produce it in large quantity. 

My wife has no interest in flower art. She has to keep it because it is an order from the Feds. Since  fresh flower died quickly, at first it used to make ugly scenes in my home - withered flower with dried petals around the vase. Then they solved the problem by introducing some long living plants. Now there was no flower any more. The replace is bamboo like green plants which can live year long. They are placed in kitchen, sitting room, door entrance, turn-round of stairs...... watching every movement of the residents. 

The flower art teacher lives nearby. I think she is an agent who train informants with flower bugging. As I have said before, the Feds emptied the area and moved in their own people. When my wife said the flower art teacher introduced her the roofing contractor, everything is clear for me. 
All roads lead to Rome. All plots lead to the Feds- replace of new insurance agent who forced a roof change; Neighborhood roof change at same time; my wife refused normal roof contractor but want one introduced by the "flower art teacher" whom I alleged was an agent already. 

Picture from door entrance. You can see two plants put in stairs. The one on top has yellow withered leaves.

----------


## DeletePlease

> 872. Flower bug (12/19/2014)
> 
> Two decades ago, when I worked in Flea Market, a new seller came and became my neighborhood for several months. He was an ethnic Chinese, spoke same dialect – Shanghainese as I did. What he sold was art flower in vase. His merchandise was very nice. Different fresh flower cut and matched just right. It must have been done by master. People stopped and admired. I heard a customer told my neighbor seller, “Your merchandise does not belong to flea market. It should be in high class shop.” I had the same feeling. 
> 
> Sometime later, in a gift show in San Francisco, I saw him having a flower boot. That’s the place fit for his arts. 
> 
> When I got familiar with the surveillance tactic of the Feds, I suspect that unusual art flower seller was placed there as close as possible and tried to befriend me (speaking same dialect). I hadn’t link the flower to eavesdrop then.  
> 
> About 14 years ago, I was drift in Malaysia. I came across with a Chinese book sale event. I bought one. It was memories of Chinese diplomats. One story caught my eye. It was written by Huang Hua – then the Chief of Sino-America Liaison Office in Washington. (China and US had not had normal diplomatic relationship at that time) 
> ...



cmind wasn't being serious... There are no bugs, he was playing on your paranoia. Go get psyhiatric help before you drive your family mad or you hurt yourself.

----------


## cmind

katsung you are being watched. I had to use this channel to get a message to you. Leave immediately. Not safe. Feds know everything. You must burn it all.

----------


## DeletePlease

> You must burn it all.



Seriously, stop fucking with him. You might actually push him over the edge... >_>

----------


## gab

> katsung you are being watched. I had to use this channel to get a message to you. Leave immediately. Not safe. Feds know everything. You must burn it all.



That's enough, cmind.

----------


## katsung47

874. Warrantless search (12/30/2014)

Someone asks me why I am so care about “the roofing”. Here is the reason. 

 FBI agents and Nevada police officers cut off the Internet service to the Phuas' villas. When  the residents of the villas reported the outages, the FBI agents and police, disguised as repair men, came into the villas with hidden cameras and recorders. 

They then used the information from these warrantless entries to apply for a search warrant for the Phuas' villas as well as a another villa occupied by some alleged associates of the Phuas, claiming that the residents of the villas had "consented" to their coming inside.





> Deceptions of the F.B.I.
> 
> By THE EDITORIAL BOARD  OCT. 31, 2014
> 
> If your Internet service goes down and you call a technician, can you be certain that the person who arrives at your door is actually there to restore service? What if he is a law enforcement agent in disguise who has disabled the service so he can enter your home to look around for evidence of a crime?
> 
> Americans have to worry should not about scenarios like this, but F.B.I. agents used this ruse during a gambling investigation in Las Vegas in July. Most disturbing of all, the Justice Department is now defending the agents’ actions in court.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/01/op...-fbi.html?_r=0



What I worried more is not only warrantless search, I worry about planting to frame a case. Now it’s easy for them to enter civilians’ home for a search at their will by disguising as repairmen. It encourages the Feds damage civilians’ utility service or even the property to reach their goal. 

In my case, instead of “cut internet connection” they replaced my insurance agent and forced for a roofing by “non-renewal of insurance” policy.   

875. My wife works for the Feds ((1/3/2015)

One tactic used by the Feds is to monitor the target as close as they can. No one fits their purpose other than my wife. I am sure they recruited her for a long time. 

One month ago,(11/17) returned from a cruise trip, she gave me a letter of “non-renewal of insurance” notice that demanded a repair of roof. I realized the Feds would disguise as contractor to install something on my roof. I bought newspaper on Monday to let my wife to find a contractor.(I have no phone) She hesitated for two days than said she called a company named “Modern” for estimation on Saturday. On Saturday she said the contractor wouldn’t come because it was rain. That was a bad excuse. Because of competition, contractors used to come for business within a day.  It seemed the Feds didn’t like we have a free choice. So I borrowed my wife’s phone to call other roofing company by myself. It was a Korean contractor, the owner said he would come next day. 

Next day (Sunday) The Korean contractor called us on the way to my house that he had to answer an emergent call so he’d come tomorrow Monday. The “Modern” would come to estimate too on Monday. Seeing their plan might be broken, my wife told me that “Modern” wanted to inspect house inside first. I didn’t agree. We replaced the roof before. The former contractor never demand to come inside to check the house. What is it for when you change the whole roof? Then my wife said she had another cheap offer from other contractor which was introduced by her flower art teacher. Now my suspicion became true. I told my wife I knew her teacher was an agent and there was no way to follow their way.

My wife met with “modern” inspector on Monday (11/24). She said the Inspector commented that the roof was nice generally, only need a repair that cost about 1500. It was contradictory to the insurance agent’s notice. The Korean company I contacted didn’t come. My wife said she called “No, thank you” to him.  

One week later,(11/30) My wife said contractor would come to repair roof tomorrow.   I suggest to replace whole roof instead of just repair. My wife suddenly got angry. In argument, she leaked that the coming company was “West North”. I’ve never heard of it. So what was it? 
She said, “It’s the company you contacted”. 
“But you didn’t meet that Korean on Monday. You said you returned him.” I said. 
“I did meet him on Monday”. My wife answered. This was a lie. I saw the engineer truck came last week with company name “Modern”. She didn’t expect I watched from the window. 

My wife has no word. She took out her phone and called the other side cancelled the “roof repair order”. “I don’t carry on this business any more.” She said. 

A lie leads to another lie. This “West North”(it’s not that Korean’s) might be a cover company of the Feds. The whole story shows that the Feds intended to have a “contractor team” of their own to “work” on my house. 

Next morning, I compromised, asked my wife to go on with “repair order”. She refused. What they want is an “inside inspection” – a warrantless search. 

My wife works for the Feds. This is my house. It’s her’s too. When she doesn’t care for her own property she must have born a heavy pressure from her master.  

linked message: #867, #870 to 874.

----------


## katsung47

876. Mandatory roofing by climate weapon (1/10/2015)

The Feds have plotted to install something on my roof for several times. I strongly felt that and wrote “211. Create windy day (3/4)”. Would they repeat it again? In mid- December, there was a news about tornado in South California. I thought it was a cover up operation to justify a similar “tornado rips rooftop” case in my case. 





> "The Trash Can Is Flying": Tornado Rips Rooftops, Downs Trees in South LA
> 
> By Christina Cocca and Beverly White
> Saturday, Dec 13, 2014 •
> 
> A tornado ripped parts of rooftops from buildings and spewed debris in South Los Angeles on Friday as a powerful fall storm walloped the region, the National Weather Service confirmed.
> 
> "The Trash Can Is Flying": Tornado Rips Rooftops, Downs Trees in South LA | NBC Southern California



Really, four days later(12/17/2014), while I was watching Chinese TV program as usual, there was an inserted emergent alarm. (KTSF 26) It warned that a tornado would take place next day in Bay Area and Santa Cruz. It was in my expectation and also proved what I thought ten years ago. The Feds harass people with their climate weapon. 

The tornado didn’t happen next day. What changed their plan, I don’t know. Perhaps it’s too evident it’s a “mandatory roofing” after “insurance non-renewal”, “Neighbor’s roofing”, “Flower art teacher’s introducing”? 


211. Create windy day (3/4/2004)

1. In mid 1995, I came back from China. I found there was a new tenant family in my neighborhood. At that time I was quite familiar with the tactic of Feds. So when the new neighbour complained that their roof was leaking, I thought Feds intended to inspect or install something on my roof. Anyhow, I didn't have leaking problem, so I refused the suggestion to change the roof. 

In November 95, there was a windy day. The wind became strong at night. It was not roaring, it was scream. I had never experienced such a strong wind. Hearing the sound of wind, I thought, now they would complain a big leaking. 

It was more than that. Next morning, I was astonished by the scene in the yard. There were tiles everywhere. This time I had to agree to change the roof tile. It looked like there was a big damage there. And rain season was coming. 

Fearing Feds might install something on my roof, I watched the contractor doing their job. I found it was an easy work.

I know human can produce artificial rain for decades. But this event in 1995 enabled me for the first time to know Feds also had the technic to create a windy climate. My house (shared roof with a neighbor) was in the center of the townhouse community. There are at least 15 similar buildings with same height (2 storey) around my house, in front, back, left, right. After the event, I went around and found our building was the only one roof was damaged. They created a windy day which was the strongest I've ever met to meet their demand. 

2. In July 2003, there was a second roof change demand. The tactic was the same. Neighbor tenant said it was leaking. Within a day the roofer came. The purpose was to frame a case. Because the roofer made an aggressive sale, even offered to replace the roof board, which meant they would go into the attic. (see "144. Roof contractor from Idaho (7/10)")

This time it was in a hurry. I thought it was a swift reaction to my SARS and Fujiang drug case revelation . They were scare of it. My revelation might lead to the resignation of the director of D.E.A. (see "150. Development of Fujian drug case (8/11)") They didn't create a storm in July because it was not the rain season. But they couldn't wait any longer just came to change roof in two days but failed to persuade me to do so. 

3. I felt there were two attempts of new frame case on December 2003 and January 2004. Both came with rain. So in February when the newspaper said there would be a storm coming, I wrote "207. Another frame attempt". I didn't expect they would create another event of "roof change". 

At the night of 2/25, there was a strong wind. The roar of wind reminded me of the night eight years ago. Such kind of roar of wind was particular and rarely heard. The sound was similar though this time it was weaker. Next morning I saw tiles everywhere in the yard and lane. I did same thing I've done last time. I went around the block where my house located. Watched roofs of other buildings in community. None was affected by the wind. The tiles were not that easy to be blown off. It seemed that wind only picked up a house(mine) in the center of the complex, and peeled off a tract of tiles, left a large, eye-catching shadow on the roof.

I did the repair myself with the help of my relatives. 

I think the damage was done by men not wind. Despite other allegations, the two events all took place at midnight. However strong the wind was, it never blew off a single tile during the daytime. It damaged bigger at night. This may also be one of the advantages to empty the community. It ensured perpetrators that nobody would witness their crime when they tore down the tile.

877. Extortion with lives of other family members (1/14/2015)

While my wife cancelled the roofing order and refuse to call roofing company, what made her to neglect of her own property? What made my relatives to take trips each year when they were not willing to? For decade long experience to co-operate with the Feds, they may know what an evil government department they are working for. They worry about their children. 

After Europe, China, South America, when there seems nowhere interesting to go, recently they were organized in cruise course repeatedly – perhaps it’s the easy way to create an “incident” in a boat. I noticed that in these organized trips, though almost all of relatives were called, none had brought with their children. 

In recent “CIA torture” scandal, to blackmail the victims with the lives of their family member has been revealed. This is only a corner of the iceberg in this dark country. 





> CIA Torture Report: The Most Stunning Findings
> 
> Dec 9, 2014, 4:06 PM ET
> ERIN DOOLEY
> 
> also threatened at least three detainees with harm to their families.
> 
> CIA Torture Report: The Most Stunning Findings - ABC News

----------


## cmind

> Really, four days later(12/17/2014), while I was watching Chinese TV program as usual, there was an inserted emergent alarm. (KTSF 26) It warned that a tornado would take place next day in Bay Area and Santa Cruz. It was in my expectation and also proved what I thought ten years ago. The Feds harass people with their climate weapon. 
> 
> The tornado didn’t happen next day. What changed their plan, I don’t know.



LOL this is hilarious. I don't know if you're trolling or if you really are just insane, but this shit is comedy gold.

----------


## katsung47

878. Murder plan continued with poison (1/21/2015)

November plot was a big plan to eliminate me and people who know this case. On November 12, when the cruise was going to the end which meant the plot would go soured, the Feds continued the murder attempt with new projects. One was to set up a frame case by forcing a “roofing”, the other one was to re-start “poison” operation. Here is the news:





> Gallons of poison poured into Mountain Lake in SF to kill off predatory fish
> By Lyanne Melendez
> 
> Wednesday, November 12, 2014 06:33PM
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) -- 
> Wrestling with a hard-fighting carp takes a great deal of effort. Some of these hefty fish were swimming to the top of Mountain Lake after being poisoned with a pesticide called retenone that suffocates gill breathers.
> 
> The Presidio Trust supervised Wednesday's project in which 47 gallons the poison was poured into the four acre lake, located in the Inner Richmond District of San Francisco. The lake has been invaded by non-native fish like carp and the spotted bass, both predatory fish.
> ...



Which I think is also an internal warning to the members of the Feds in San Francisco area that they have activated a poison plan so insiders should be careful when they shopping the food. 

Long time ago, I found the Feds like to issue such kind of news when they using poison in their plot. See “642. Next step, a Chinese spy ring? (8/2/2010)”.  


879. Comic show of “prisoners release” (1/25/2015)

November plot was a big one in Feds’ recent murder plan. It was marked by a cruise trip organized the Feds. The cruise time was from 11/4 to 11/14. 

Something happened at that period caught my eyes. North Korea released three American prisoners at that time. One was released on 10/21 and the other two on 11/14. Since the Feds usually let hostile countries (such like China, N.Korea, or “terrorist group” Al Qaida, I.S….) to carry out criminal operation for their plan then reward them with huge payment which used to be under the coverage of “releasing prisoners”. 





> US Spy Chief Gives Inside Look at North Korea Prisoner Deal
> 
> The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Nov 14, 2014 - North Korea's Oct. 21 release of American Jeffrey Fowle signaled to ... where the head of North Korea's Reconnaissance General Bureau
> 
> At 3 p.m. last Saturday, a North Korean official went to the State Guesthouse in Pyongyang to instruct U.S. Director of National Intelligence James Clapper and his small team to pack their bags. On a secret mission to secure the freedom of two Americans imprisoned by the regime, Mr. Clapper thought at that moment that he might be sent home empty-handed.
> 
> North Korea’s Oct. 21 release of American Jeffrey Fowle signaled to the U.S. government that there might be an opportunity for the release of two other Americans being held in North Korea, Kenneth Bae and Matthew Todd Miller. 
> ...



What did N.Korea do for the Feds? It took the responsibility to activate a cyberwar on US – the Sony hacking event.

----------


## katsung47

880. Typical story of secret deal (2/1/2015)

Here is a typical story of secret deal with North Korea. The Feds used to set up big events distract people’s attention from my case. In 2009, they had a plot in April. As usual, they arranged a China trip for my wife in early April. See, “ 594. Framed case in March and April (3/20/09)” 

The secret deal and hostage for payment. 

3/17/2009  Current TV of San Francisco sent two reporters - Laura Ling and Euna Lee to China to gather the news of North Korea refugees. They were mysteriously arrested by N.Korea board guards. It was pre-arranged, to justify the payment as ransom for prisoners. 

4 /5/2009.  N.Korea launched a ballistic missile to the Alaska area. 

5 /24/2009.  N.Korea had a nuclear test.





> North Korea Claims to Conduct 2nd Nuclear Test 
> 
> 
> 
> By CHOE SANG-HUNP    May 24, 2009 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/25/wo...nuke.html?_r=0



8/4/2009 prisoners were released.





> During Visit by Bill Clinton, North Korea Releases American Journalists
> 
> 
> By Glenn Kessler     Wednesday, August 5, 2009 
> 
> During Visit by Bill Clinton, North Korea Releases American Journalists



Here is the payment to that secret deal. 





> OBAMA KEEPS N. KOREA OFF TERROR SPONSOR LIST
> 
> FEB. 3, 2010
> 
> PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA SAID WEDNESDAY HE HAD DECIDED NOT TO REINSTATE NUCLEAR-ARMED NORTH KOREA TO A LIST OF COUNTRIES THAT THE UNITED STATES CONSIDERS STATE SPONSORS OF TERRORISM. 
> 
> HTTP://WWW.MSNBC.MSN.COM/ID/35225224







> US flood aid shipment arrives in North Korea
> AP – Sun, Sep 4, 2011
> 
> PYONGYANG, North Korea (AP) — The United States has provided a small yet symbolic shipment of emergency relief items to flood-hit North Korea, in the latest sign of thawing ties between the wartime foes.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-flood-a ... orea-025651753.html



More food. 





> US food aid for NKorea would bring nuclear talks a step closer
> By Associated Press, Published: December 18, 2011
> 
> The United States was poised to announce a significant donation of food aid to North Korea this week
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wo ... QAHyfB2O_story.html



Did you see the difference? Iraq had no WMD, it was invaded by the US. N. Korea did have a nuclear test. It got food aid even been kept off the terror sponsor list. 


881. Create a cyberspace war to wipeout information (2/5/2015)

One important reason the Feds try to eliminate me is because the articles I posted in internet reveal the truth of their criminal behaves. So part of their actions is to wipeout my threads from the internet. Each plot used to come with an internet attack. 

In plot of April 2009, they bribed N. Korea to launch a rocket and have a nuclear test to distract the plot. They create a worm attack in internet. (see last article) I wrote “597. Rocket launch and worm Conficker (4/5/09)” 

In plot of November 2010, it was a nuclear attack. see (653). They created WikiLeaks and Assange case to justify an internet control. See “655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)” and “657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)”. 

In plot of March 2013, I allege the Feds planed a nuclear attack on New York, see (759) to (762). 
In (760) I wrote, “I also talked about the Feds would activate large scale internet attack to eliminate my articles”. My articles would be disappeared in a cyber-war with China. The pre-propaganda preparation was the news of Chinese “Unit 61398 of the People's Liberation Army”. 

For this November plot of 2014, the cyberspace war was set to be done by N. Korea. That was the result of the release of American hostages. See, “879. Comic show of “prisoners release” (1/25/2015)”. 

My articles reveals valuable material about the how the Feds work in US and high tech. weapons they used to deal with American people. I believe they will delete all my articles in internet, so load it before a fake “cyberspace war”.

----------


## katsung47

882. Attempt of a cyberspace war went soured (2/12/2015)

In later December 2014, the FBI said there was conclusive evidence that North Korea's government was behind the hacking of Sony.

Then, President Obama joined to attack N. Korea for cyberspace hacking on Sony. He warned that America would retaliate in response the hacking of Sony.

Obviously this was the continuation of November plot. If I was eliminated, there would have been an internet hacking war took place in the name of “retaliation with N. Korea” and all my postings would be wiped out from internet.  For this the Feds had a secret deal with N. Korea. (see #879) 

Anyhow, I survived and people found that N. Korea having no ability to hack the Sony. 





> ByChris Spargo for MailOnline    Published: 14:59 EST, 25 December 2014 |
> 
> •Now, the findings of the FBI are being called into question by many of the cybersecurity industry's leading experts
> 
>  •What's more, after an independent investigation, Norse has determined that they believe a woman named 'Lena' is responsible for the hack
> 
>  •Almost every expert stated that they believe the hack had to have been an inside job
> 
> North Korea was NOT behind the Sony hack according to multiple security experts | Daily Mail Online



To cover up the flaw here is a news to revamp.





> U.S. suspects North Korea had help attacking Sony Pictures: source
> 
> By Mark Hosenball and Jim Finkle
> 
> As North Korea lacks the capability to conduct some elements of the sophisticated campaign by itself, the official said, U.S. investigators are looking at the possibility that Pyongyang "contracted out" some of the cyber work. The official was not authorized to speak on the record about the investigation.
> 
> U.S. suspects North Korea had help attacking Sony Pictures: source




883. Internet attack continues (2/16/20150)

At the same time when the FBI accused the N. Korea hacking of Sony, I was attacked in Internet too. 

On 12/20/2014, I failed to post at https://www.facebook.com/intelligencehub , also this one:





> You are not authorized to access this page.
> 
> TODAY - Latest News, Video & Guests from the TODAY show on NBC




In late December and early January, I couldn’t post in several sites in face book. (about ten sites I failed to post on them) 

The censorship continues until now. The excuse now is that my post need pre-approval.





> 1/25/2015
> 
> Your post has been submitted and is pending approval by an admin.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/5418...ilotsfortruth/



2/10/2015, two web sites gave me similar notice, 





> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting. You will now be taken back to the forum. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.



They are:  Rumours & News - PPRuNe Forums  and 


Financial news - This is Money Forum

Of course, pending approval means not approval. 

In two other web sites, my threads were deleted. 





> 5th February 2015, 08:29 PM  
>  JCFantasy23 
> 
> 
> MOD HAT ON
> 
> As you have probably noticed, a massive cleanup has been done. This 18 page thread is now only 2 pages. Please restart the discussion. I've had to remove non-christian posts and replies that discussion and quoting.
> 
> Boston and More - Page 2 - Christian Forums



 and 

Teh Forum

----------


## katsung47

884. Typical Chinese secret deal (2/24/2015)

The Feds used to make a secret deal with a hostile country to frame a case. The advantage is nobody can investigate the case in a hostile country. People also tend to believe the framed case, rarely they will think of that a hostile country would cooperate with the US intelligence. 

In my case, the Feds used to bribe N. Korea. N. Korea is small and weak country, the payment it demanded is less expensive than the China. See #879 to #883. 

The typical Chinese one is much bigger. 

That was EP-3 spy plane hostage case took place in early April 2001. I then found an article in internet. 





> Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage deals
> By Sherman H. Skolnick    04/11/01
> Entry Level Ecigs: Halo G6 or Green Smoke Express | Skolnicks Ecig Reports 
> 
> ……
> 
> “A top official of the US Drug Enforcement Administration, DEA, as a signatory and guarantor binding as well on successors in office, assures that that Agency will use their best efforts   and most merited personnel to prevent any publicity in the mass media news outlets, of any problem, of any problems to be publicly discussed, as to “China White”, the high-purity dope from Southwest China funneling into the U.S. principally through Chicago and the monetary proceeds of which are to be credited to payback the loans from First National Bank of Chicago now called Bank One. …… A top official of FBI Counter-Intelligence Division, in supervision of overseas offices, likewise is a guarantor and signatory to these embargo provisions”
> 
> ………”



Though the article was vague and confuse as a cover up misinformation, I still extract some information from this passage.

It was a secret deal between US intelligence and Chinese secret police. The signatory and guarantor are agents of DEA and FBI. 

Chinese secret police was to provide a smuggling case of Heroin “China White” so they need a news censorship for the reputation of China. 

So said mainstream media is under control of the Feds. They can guarantee what news be released or not. 


885. Huge payment to China and internet harassment (2/28/2015)

On April 1, 2001, an US EP-3 spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter jet and landed in Hainan Island. 24 crew members were released on April 11, 2001. 

On same day, Mr. Sherman H. Skolnick wrote an article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". He revealed a huge ransom has been paid to China by the US.  





> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> The Red Chinese are to get massive funds and terms in the secret deals brokered by Federal Reserve Commissar Alan Greenspan. ......
> 
> ===For use by the Beijing government, the Federal Reserve agreed to transfer to a neutral designated country, as a neutral depository or escrow agent, 40 Billion dollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. and foreign. Title of this is to be conveyed to mainland China sovereignty upon the safe release of the U.S. hostages. 
> 
> ..............



Obviously S.SKOLNICK was an insider of the intelligence so he could quickly access to the internal information. Of course he could not release the truth of the deal and had to pack it with a lot of unrelated material and cover up information to confuse the outsiders. It took me years to find the truth. Skolnick was dead five years later in 2006. I think he was murdered for that article even though he was an insider. This article now was not available in Internet as it was in earlier years. I was lucky to save it in my memory. 

 Three days ago, when I wrote #884 to quote the content of that article, the window became blank and the USB lost its function. The agent who monitor on my computer disabled it. I had to use another computer (not accessed to internet) to unload the USB, then copy it word by word. When I wrote this article(#885), the window system is harassed again and I have to re-write it in notebook. It only proves my analysis on Skolnick's article is very correct, the Feds are afraid of it.

----------


## katsung47

886. The real payment is to be member of WTO (3/7/2015)

At first, I was puzzled at Skolnick’s quotation of payment - “40 Billion dollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. and foreign.” It was more like a looting list of how the FBI and DEA rob people then a payment in secret deal. It was until several years later when the economy of China had a big leap forward. When the news reported its GDP passed over German….. then Japan…. Now becomes the second economic power of the world. I realized the real payment China demanded in that deal was to be the host of 2008 Olympic Game and the membership of the WTO. 





> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> …….
> . That this embargo on data and press releases and public statements is to continue at least until one year after the expected Red China hosting of the International Olympics.
> …..
> 
> The principal financial terms of the hostage release are not to be publicized for at least until after Red China successfully arranges hosting the International Olympics…… according to European and non-European intelligence sources.
> 
> The penetration of the super-secret hostage settlements was aided by intelligence operatives with a background from France, Portugal, and Spain.



I was also puzzled by this statement in article for some time. EP-3 spy plane case was a sheer business between China and US. Why other intelligences were involved? Now I know, to complete Chinese demand, US needed votes in Olympic Game Commission as well in organization of WTO. 

Probably for this reason, Skolnick wrote this article. They could not seal the black box because too many countries joined the case. We outsiders thus know there was a secret deal. 

887. Interest exchange (3/11/2015)

When I first read Skolnick’s article, two things were very evident for me. 1. The prominent role of US side was D.O.J. (FBI and DEA were the signatory and guarantor of the deal) not D.O.D., although the hostage was the crew of spy plane. 2. The core thing was around a drug case - smuggling of China White to United States. Why D.O.D. made such a big sacrifice? Chinese dismantled that EP-3 spy plane to get all the secret of it. The later development proved there was an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J.. 

4/1/2001 to 4/11, EP-3 spy plane crashed with Chinese fighter jet, landed in Hainan Island. The crew members were released ten days later under a secret deal. Pentagon created a platform for D.O.J. to pay China to frame a drug case for it. 

4/26/2001, Silverstein was given the lease of WTC. 




> Ownership, Control, and Insurance of The World Trade Center
> On April 26 of 2001 the Board of Commissioners for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey awarded Silverstein Properties and mall-owner Westfield America a 99-year-lease on the following assets: The Twin Towers, World Trade Center Buildings 4 and 5, two 9-story office buildings, and 400,000 square feet of retail space. 
> 
> 9-11 Research: Controlling Interests



D.O.J. created a platform for Pentagon to get a “terror attack” it needed. FBI controls domestic security so it also controls the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. 

D.O.D. got the war it wanted and D.O.J. got a drug case it wanted. Four months later we saw 911 bombing.

----------


## katsung47

888. The first payment for the drug case (3/18/2015)

It took two months (4/11 to 6/11) for the Feds and Chinese secret police to arrange a drug case – to smuggle heroine from south west China to US. 

6/9/2001   I received warnings from the Feds. 





> Author:FBI <mailto:[email protected]> (66.44.60.9) 
> Subject:Your Time Is UP, Kat Hak Sung !Sat, Jun 9 2001 at 8:25 am[ 
> Email Msg </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=emailmsgform&fid=1937-truth&mid=27> | Invite </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=inviteform&fid=1937-truth> 
> 
> Message:Kat Hak Sung! Your time is up! We are giving you 3x24 hours to surrender. Turn yourself in to the local authority where you are residing now. You have been sentenced to DEATH in absentia. ..... Within 3x24 hours you should surrender and turn yourself in, to serve your death sentence under the gallows. The state of California has restored this kind of death sentence just for you. ....



6/11/2001  The day of Timothy McVeigh's execution. He was accused for Oklahoma bombing. Since then I learned the feds used to create a big event to distract public’s attention from a small case – the murder of Kat Sung. 

For something unknown, the designated drug case hadn’t broken up. The Chinese secret police must have completed their duty of the secret deal. The US had to pay for it. That’s a big loss of US international interest. Someone had to take the responsibility. FBI director Louis Freeh had to resign from his post in June, 2001 when the Feds planned drug case ended.  





> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON    May 2, 2001
> 
> WASHINGTON, May 1— Director Louis J. Freeh of the F.B.I. said today that he would resign in June after an eight-year tenure
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/05/02/us...ght-years.html



Next month, the big winner, China, got its first payment. 





> OLYMPICS; Beijing Wins Bid for 2008 Olympic Games
> 
> By JERE LONGMAN      July 14, 2001
> 
> MOSCOW, July 13— …… the International Olympic Committee awarded the 2008 Summer Games to Beijing today.
> 
> Eight years after a narrow and unexpected defeat to Sydney, Australia, in its attempt to be host to the 2000 Olympics, Beijing more than doubled the votes Toronto received as the runner-up. 
> 
> OLYMPICS - Beijing Wins Bid for 2008 Olympic Games - NYTimes.com




889. Second payment of the secret deal (3/22/2015)

The first stage of the secret deal was marked by: Timothy McVeigh’s execution and former FBI Chief Louis Freeh’s resignation in June and China’s awarding to host 2008 Olympic Games in July. Then the next stage started at same time. 





> THE WORLD TRADE CENTER TOWERS COLLAPSE AS AN ENORMOUS INSURANCE SCAM.
> 
> On the 23rd July, 2001, just seven weeks previous to the World Trade Center demolitions, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey signed a deal with a consortium (Larry Silverstein, Westfield America Inc and Lloyd Goldman) led by Larry Silverstein for a 99 year lease of the World Trade Center complex. 
> 
> The World Trade Center Towers collapse as an Enormous Insurance Scam.



On July 23, Larry Silverstein took over the control of WTC complex. It took seven weeks for them to prepare for the controlled demolition of WTC building 1,2 and 7. It was a big job to install something to dismantle three giant buildings. 





> "WASHINGTON, July 26, 2001 (AP) 
> 
> 
> "Earlier this week, the Justice Department leased a NASA-owned G-3 Gulfstream for a 6-day trip to Western states. Such aircraft cost the government more than $1,600 an hour to fly. ….
> 
> "In response to inquiries from CBS News over why Ashcroft was traveling exclusively by leased jet aircraft instead of commercial airlines, the Justice Department cited what it called a "threat assessment" by the FBI, and said Ashcroft has been advised to travel only by private jet for the remainder of his term. "
> 
> Ashcroft Flying High - CBS News



The Feds knew the coming “terror attack” would come with “hijacked commercial airplanes”. So they prevented the “threat” in advance for their master. 

Less than a week after the 911 attack, China was affirmed for its second payment. 





> WTO NEWS: 2001 PRESS RELEASES
> Press/243
>  17 September 2001
> 
> WTO successfully concludes negotiations on China's entry
> 
> The World Trade Organization today (17 September) successfully concluded negotiations on China's terms of membership of the WTO, paving the way for the text of the agreement to be adopted formally at the WTO Ministerial Conference in Doha, Qatar, in November.
> 
> https://www.wto.org/english/news_e/pres01_e/pr243_e.htm

----------


## katsung47

890. Germanwings airliner crash was a plot (3/29/2015)

I think Germanwings airline crash was similar to recent airplane accidents – MH370, MH17. It was done by a big black hand. The purpose is to intimidate German to join war against Russia in Ukraine. France was warned too – that was Paris Hebdo “terror attack”. Now it’s German’s turn. 

In disappearance case of MH370, I allege they used Uninterruptible autopilot system. (see #825, 826, 830, 832, 835, 851) In this case, they used EM sleep wave. 

Co-pilot Lubitz was in forced asleep and couldn’t react to any outside world’s noise. 





> Who was Andreas Lubitz, Germanwings co-pilot blamed for crash?
> 
> By Diana Magnay, Ashley Fantz and Catherine E. Shoichet, CNN
> , Fri March 27, 2015
> 
> The only sound the recorder picked up from Lubitz as the Airbus A320 went down, Marseille prosecutor Brice Robin said, was the co-pilot's steady breathing.
> 
> Andreas Lubitz, Germanwings co-pilot hid illness, prosecutor says - CNN.com



I had a lot of experience with that mandated sleep wave. It was a “sudden, irresistible sleepiness”. I couldn’t wake up even if there was a severe headache. (Headache was caused by a separate EM microwave ray shooting, sleep wave only force people to go asleep) I wrote about this 13 years ago. See “12. Mind control EM sleep wave (1)” to # 16. EM sleep wave

“Steady breathing” may well explain Rubitz was in deep sleep. Air-controller’s communication, knock at cabinet door, passengers’ scream, none could interrupt him. As for the locked door, if someone could install sleep device in cockpit, they could do similar work as well.  

891. Time table of huge payment to China (4/2/2015)

4/1/2001  EP-3 spy plane landed in Hainan Island. 
4/11      Crew of EP-3 were released. Skolnick posted an article article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". 

4/26/2001  Silverstein was given the lease of WTC. 

That was an interest exchange. D.o.D. created a case so that D.o.J. could made a secret deal with China secret police to create a drug smuggling case. D.o.J. helped D.o.D. to get the 911 bombing case. 

5/11/2001 Timothy McVeigh’s first planned execution date but delayed 30 days.
6/11/    Timothy McVeigh executed. 
These two days were originally planned for the breakup of the framed drug case and the murder of Kat Sung. The attempt failed. I’ll tell the story later. 
9/11     WTC bombing

7/13/2001  China awarded to host 2008 Summer Olympic Game. 
9/7        China was affirmed the entry of WTO. 
China got its payment of the secret deal. 

Skolnick never mentioned that the payment was Olympic hosting and membership of WTO. But one sentence revealed something. “The principal financial terms of the hostage release are not to be publicized for at least until after Red China successfully arranges hosting the International Olympics…… according to European and non-European intelligence sources.”

Until 4/11/2001, China had never had chance to host Olympic Game, let alone to be member of WTO. Why Skolnick used that event as a reference? Unless he knew it’s a deal had to pay. 





> Eight years after a narrow and unexpected defeat to Sydney, Australia, in its attempt to be host to the 2000 Olympics, Beijing more than doubled the votes Toronto received as the runner-up.








> WTO Working Party Finally Approves Chinese Membership
> 
> 18 September 2001
> The "long and painful" talks, as the EC's chief negotiator Karl Falkenberg called them, eased when, on 13 September, Mexico announced the achievement of a bilateral deal with China.
> http://www.ictsd.org/bridges-news/br...ese-membership



Now we know why China could get that “narrow and unexpected” Olympic Game hosting in July and didn’t have to wait “long and painful” procedure to the WTO any longer in September that year.

----------


## katsung47

892. The purchase of a painting (4/9/2015)

My grandfather, Sung HanZhang, had been the CEO of Bank of China for decades. (At that time, there was no term of CEO, his post was General Manager or Director of Border at that time)

Mr. Mei LanFang was a famous artist of Peking Opera then. In 1930, he had a tour to North America. His art show of Peking Opera was a great success in US. My grandfather had helped to fund his tour. Mr. Mei Lanfang drew a Chinese painting as a thank you gift to my grandfather when he returned from trip. 

My grandfather attributed a lot to establish the popularity of Bank of China. In the show room of Bank’s History, they displayed articles of my grandfather, including the painting of Mr. Mei Lanfang. 

Last month, my wife told me that “Bank of China” offered one million yuan Rengminbi, (about 160 k US dollar) to buy that painting from my mother. 

Since the Bank of China is now a state running business and the Chinese secret police actively collaborate with the Feds in murder case on me and my family. I don’t think it is a coincidence.
I allege it could be a framed money plant case. Once the Feds killed key witnesses of my family members, the China would prove the fund was illegal. Of course, China would got reward in secret deal. 

893. New secret deal (4/13/2015)

Since China has joined the WTO, Its economy improves a lot. China quickly gets rich. The wealth also created a lot of corrupt officials. Many of them escaped to hide in US. That's a big headache for the Chinese government. For decade it has sought US government help to deport these fugitives but failed. The corrupt Chinese officias have brought a lot of wealth to the US and useful internal information as well which benefits US a lot. 

Last month, there was a dramatic turn around. 





> China gives 'priority list' of wanted officials to U.S.
> 3/25/2015
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese government has provided a "priority" list to the United States of Chinese officials suspected of corruption and are believed to have fled there, a top state-run newspaper said on Wednesday.
> 
>  Last year, Chinese officials said more than 150 "economic fugitives", many of them described as corrupt government officials, were in the United States
> 
> China gives 'priority list' of wanted officials to U.S.



It meant there was a secret negotiation in process. On 4/11/2015, a deal is reached. The fugitives will be handed over to Chinese authority as a payment. Be noticed that both sides are intelligence. 





> China says U.S. backs its campaign to hunt down 'economic fugitives'
> 4/11/2015
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The United States has promised support for China's campaign to hunt corrupt officials fleeing abroad, the official Xinhua news agency reported late Friday, after meetings between security officials from the world's two largest economies.
> 
>  Talks this week between Chinese domestic security leaders Meng Jianzhu and Guo Shengkun, and U.S. Secretary of Homeland Security Jeh Johnson also touched on counter-terrorism, intellectual property rights, maritime law enforcement and cybersecurity issues, Xinhua said
> 
> China says U.S. backs its campaign to hunt down 'economic fugitives'



Once again, China gets what it wanted. What is their return to US? A framed drug smuggling case like what they did in EP-3 spy plane's deal? Or illegal money laundry case When they arranged a "painting purchasing" by Bank of China in last month?(see #892) I think in following days or months, a framed case would apply on me and my family. My wife will go to China again on April 14. Like usual, it was arranged by the Feds. It's easy to murder or planting when someone is on a tour.

----------


## katsung47

894. The reason why I don’thave a valid drive license (1) (4/20/2015)

In late 1990s, the Feds intensified persecution on me with their high tech.EM wave weapons. I went to South East Asia to get rid of those radiationshooting. I drifted there from March 1999 to July 2000. 

In March 2000, I was in Thailand. I found the authority tried to frame me ina drug case. I was in horror. This was a very serious matter, so I soughtasylum in Foreign Minister of Thailand. It was hard in a strange country if youwere framed in such a case. 
(see “49. Frame attempt” and “50. Seeking asylum”)

In July 2000, I returned to US. The bitter experience of trying to frame mein alleged drug case alarmed me. I started to tell my story in Internet. 

On Nov. 12/2001, San Jose Mercury News had a whole page article “Killing Pablo”. It said the “secret group killed 300 people. No one was ever prosecuted. (see #62. Plot) I had a feeling the Feds would carry out a big slaughter in US. That article “Killing Pablo” was to justify their action. 

On January 16, 2001 the Federal Bureau of Prisons set May 16, 2001 asMcVeigh's execution date.
Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Feds must have my personal information. May 16, 2001 was carefully selected. My drive license was expired on May 24, 2001. I had to renew my drivelicense before that date. The Feds was sure that they could intercept my license renewal mail and using it as hard evidence in coming “big drug case”. 

Anyhow, I hesitated to mail the license renewal form. 

On Apr. 11, Skolnick wrote his “RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGEDEALS”. I found it was about to frame a “Heroin smuggling case”, not for hostage releasing. Combined with the article “killing Pablo”, I thought theFeds must have plotted a big drug case on me. 

5/11/2001 The original planned execution date of Timothy McViegh. I didn’t mail the renewal form, that interrupted the plan of the Feds. They had to extend the execution date. 

5/12/2001 The Mercury News had a brief news which proves my suspicion wasvery accurate, I wouldn’t renew my drive license. (see “64. My brother in law was targetted”) Even if it causes so much trouble in my life. 

6/11/2001 McVeigh was executed. 


895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)

In early May 2001, the resignation of the Heads of FBI and DEA also indicates something big would take place. 





> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON Published: May2, 2001
> 
> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS - NYTimes.com








> Impeachment Figure in Line For Drug Enforcement Post
> 
> By JAMES RISEN Published: May9, 2001
> 
> WASHINGTON, May 8— President Bush is expected to name Representative AsaHutchinson, an Arkansas Republican with a long interest in drug issues, as thenew head of the Drug Enforcement Administration, officials said.
> 
> Impeachment Figure in Line For Drug Enforcement Post - NYTimes.com




Those heads used to step down with crime their department committed. At that time, it was for a framing drug case and attempt murder planned to happen several days later (originally for May 11, 2001 then extended to June 11 but went soured) 

Now they repeat that old tactic again. 





> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid 'Sex Party' Scandal,Policy Disagreements
> 
> Posted: 04/21/2015
> 
> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid 'Sex Party' Scandal, Policy Disagreements



-----------------




> Senate Confirms Loretta Lynch as Attorney General After Long Delay
> 
> By JENNIFER STEINHAUER APRIL 23,2015
> WASHINGTON — After one of the nation’s most protracted cabinet-levelconfirmation delays, the Senate Thursday approved Loretta E. Lynch to beattorney general
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us...vote.html?_r=0




Another two resignations of D.o.J. which means the Feds plot a new drug case ( DEA involved) and will commit a murder crime so they step down in advance to take the responsibility. Everything is similar to the EP-3 spy caseof 2001 while secret deal with China has been made. (see "893. New secret deal (4/13/2015)") It could happen as early as tomorrow- Apr.25/2015 - mywife’s return date from her Chinese trip which was arranged by the Feds.

----------


## katsung47

896. Still the F.I.S.A. Court (5/5/2015)


In "893. New secret deal(4/13/2015)" and "895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)", I said the old tactic repeated. The Feds have a new plot with the help of Chinese secret police. My wife had been arranged a Chinese trip from 4/14 to 4/25. After her return from China, C.Y.- an alleged Chinese double agent has visited my house three times in latest week.(see C.Y. at #668,669 and 724)

C.Y.'s son works in an American company. A sub-division of that company in China has organized the Chinese staff to have a meeting  in America recently. C.Y. asks my wife to arrange a US tour for those Chinese staff. 

I think it's part of this new plot. The purpose is to link us to a Chinese spy group and cover us under a F.I.S.A. warrant. (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act)




897. Computer trap (5/5/2015)

On 4/26, one day after my wife's return, the screen of my computer blacked out.  

When my wife saw my conputer was out of order, she said, "Don't touch my computer". She has a notebook computer but she rarely use it. She plays iPad. 

The notebook was given by her boss, said for business material storage. I never touch it before. My wife was a toll of the Feds. I am afraid the computer is full of virus or illegal material-in another word, it might be a planting. 

On 5/3, she suddenly changed her attitude to allow me to use the notebook. For one week I couldn't go internet. So I used it right away. 

I used to post with window Word Process. It doesn't work in that notebook. A frame instracts: "

Activation Wizard

Your beta software has expired.
Use Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel to remove the beta software from your computer."

My wife said beta software might be downloaded by her boss or someone else.

The wizard suggested to go through a list of programs. I was scared. If the Feds hid a malicious worm program and I could touch it off by just a click, then the computer could become a virus source. It thus gives the Feds the excuse of search and arrest they have sought for such a long time. 

I think it's a trap that the Feds set up. They sabotaged my computer with some back door system, just like what they did in MH370 (with hidden auto pilot system) and drove me to another computer they prepared. 



898.  why I dont have a valid drive license (2) (5/5/2015)

In March 2001, I received a drive license renewal notice from DMV. The old license would expire on May 24,2001. I hesitated to mail the renewal form to DMV because there was an event at that time trying to get my signature on a blank paper. It alarmed me that the Feds was organizing a plot.  

4/11/2001, Skolnick's article revealed there was a secret deal made between Chinese secret police and the Feds. The deal was to create a drug smuggling case from China to US. 

5/11/2001, Timothy McVeigh's excution date. It was delayed. I think it was because I didn't mail my drive license renewal form to DMV. The Feds need my drive license as evidence in their framed case. 

5/12/2001, a brief news in Mercury News said there was a malfunction in machine which issuing renewal drive license in Sacramento DMV office. It caused a lot of renewal drive license sent to wrong addresses. It justified why my drive license would be in wrong hand if I had mailed renewal form. The news issuing date was well planned. The action day of the Feds was 5/11. The execution of McVeigh was used to distract public's attention from a framed drug case. The victim would have no chance to read the news of malfunction machine of DMV next day. 

6/11/2001, McVeigh executed. The Feds knew that I wouldn't renew my drive license any more. Their plan failed. But I since lost the chance to drive. 

9/11/2001, the promised deal to Pentagon still had to pay. Besides, the Feds had to get the Patriot Act to keep their target under surveillance. The news after 911 attack proved my allegation was very correct. The Feds used victime's drive license as their evidence.






> 9/11 Hijackers Leave a Clear Trail of Evidence'
> 
> Investigators find a remarkable number of possessions left behind by the hijackers: 
> Two of Mohamed Attas bags are found on 9/11. They contain a handheld electronic flight computer, a simulator procedures manual for Boeing 757 and 767 aircraft, two videotapes relating to air tours?of the Boeing 757 and 747 aircraft, a slide-rule flight calculator, a copy of the Koran, Attas passport, his will, his international drivers license, a religious cassette tape, 
> 
> Context of 'September 11-13, 2001: 9/11 Hijackers Leave a Clear Trail of Evidence'






See all articles at:  How the Feds persecute people - Page 3 

From EP-3 spy plane to 811 attack

EM sleep wave



899. April plot (3/29/2016)


A secret deal between the Feds (FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police in 2001.

4/1/2001   EP-3 collided with a Chinese military jet and landed in Hainan Island, China.
      O.O.D. created EP-3 spy plane event for the D.O.J.. 

4/11  The crew of EP-3 was released.  Skolnick wrote article, " Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage       deals " D.O.J. got the drug smuggling case from Chinese secret police. 

5/11  original planed execution date of Timothy McVeigh. It was used to distract the case of killing of Kat       H.Sung.  Anyhow, I didn't mail the drive license renewal letter. So the Feds delayed the execution of McVeigh.

6/11  McVeigh executed. My drive license expired on 5/25. Knowing I wouldn't renew my drive license, the Feds        had to finish their plot. The planned drug case didn't break off. Former FBI director Louis Freeh       resigned to take the responsibility.

7/13  China got the host of 2008 Summer Olympic. Payment to China for the secret deal. 

9/11  WTC collapsed. A payback from D.O.J. to Pentagon. (for starting war in Mid-east) Atta's drive license was used as evidence.


9/17  China got the membership of WTO. Payment to China for the secret deal.

A new secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police in 2016. China will play the role to kill my family members when they are arranged for trips there. 





> Strange Bedfellows: Chinas Security Chief, FBIs Comey Meet in Beijing
> MARCH 14, 2016 
> 
> 
> Chinas Minister of Public Security met this morning (March 14) in Beijing with James Comey, director of the FBI. The two intend, according to Xinhau, the Chinese news service, to enhance mutual trust and respect each others?core interests to promote building a new model of major-country relationship.?
> 
> 
> At that meeting, the two nations?leaders agreed to have more pragmatic cooperation in cyber security and anti-terrorism,?Xinhau said today.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: China



My wife will have a trip to China from 4/3/2016 to 4/17.  

Something big will happen in April to distract the murder case - either a natural disaster, epidemic

----------


## katsung47

900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 





> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> Three Santa Clara County sheriff’s jail deputies were charged Tuesday in the slaying of a mentally ill inmate.
> 
> 
> "Michael Tyree was not protected by those correctional officers who were supposed to protect him," Santa Clara County Dist. Atty. Jeff Rosen said. "Instead, they killed him and we have now charged them with murder."
> 
> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate&apos;s death - LA Times



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.






> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds.(1)  (4/30/2016)

I say so because in this campaign there is a lot of comedy show done by S.S.G..

Those rallies, either for trump or against him, have the purpose to raise his popularity. 

What is S.S.G.? 

" The FBI Special Support Group , or SSG (They're nicknamed G's), supposedly does much of the routine work for the Bureau, leaving the FBI agents themselves free to pursue more important matters. ... 

They usually work part-time, and earn about $5,000.00 - $10,000.00 per year or more.  The FBI doesn't advertise the existence of the SSG, but it's no big secret either.  The reality of the Special Support Group is much different than the "released" information.  SSG teams regularly harass and even menace people on the FBI's Black List. ...

  The FBI calls this harassment "dangling," and they do it on a regular basis to people who  frequently have committed no offense other than to have drawn the ire of the Bureau.  Many SSG's are of the lowest caliber of human life, especially those chosen for excessive  harassment of innocent citizens.  Far too often SSG teams consist of bullies, perverts, racists and ex-convicts and other dregs whose sole purpose is to drive people crazy and ruin their lives.  If one of their victims snaps and tears one of them up, the bloodied G will press charges, perjure himself if confronted with his FBI affiliation, and the victim is locked up. Mission accomplished. That's one reason why the FBI is not very open about the SSG.  This is just one of the many questionable and outright illegal activities that the FBI  uses our tax dollars for.  The very people sworn to uphold our Civil Rights are perhaps the most flagrant violators.  If you attend a protest rally, or otherwise call attention to yourself, don't be surprised  if you start seeing the same bizarre group of people showing up everywhere you go, bothering  you and behaving like psychotic clowns."

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/tradece...s/page447.html

Of course, Donald Trump himself is a S.S.G. - a high ranking one. 

He is chosen because something big will happen. No big group (Democratic Party or Republican Party ) wants to take the responsibility. A clown would easily do that job.  

902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)

I revealed the Tramp campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 

This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 

In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 

When the media beat the drum to push up Trump's popularity, it means the Feds having another plan to produce a second "Bush". That's why I said something big will happen - bigger than 911 attack and the Mid-east wars. 

The big events may relate to China, I think. 911 attack was a derivation derived from the secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police.(see #884 to #899)  Benefited from "hosting the Olympic summer game" and "membership of WTO", China has been developed into economic power No.2 of the world. Which is shaking the super-power throne of the US. That's the story of Bush time. 

Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)".

----------


## katsung47

900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 





> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> Three Santa Clara County sheriffs jail deputies were charged Tuesday in the slaying of a mentally ill inmate.
> 
> 
> "Michael Tyree was not protected by those correctional officers who were supposed to protect him," Santa Clara County Dist. Atty. Jeff Rosen said. "Instead, they killed him and we have now charged them with murder."
> 
> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate&apos;s death - LA Times



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.






> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds.(1)  (4/30/2016)

I say so because in this campaign there is a lot of comedy show done by S.S.G..

Those rallies, either for trump or against him, have the purpose to raise his popularity. 

What is S.S.G.? 

" The FBI Special Support Group , or SSG (They're nicknamed G's), supposedly does much of the routine work for the Bureau, leaving the FBI agents themselves free to pursue more important matters. ... 

They usually work part-time, and earn about $5,000.00 - $10,000.00 per year or more.  The FBI doesn't advertise the existence of the SSG, but it's no big secret either.  The reality of the Special Support Group is much different than the "released" information.  SSG teams regularly harass and even menace people on the FBI's Black List. ...

  The FBI calls this harassment "dangling," and they do it on a regular basis to people who  frequently have committed no offense other than to have drawn the ire of the Bureau.  Many SSG's are of the lowest caliber of human life, especially those chosen for excessive  harassment of innocent citizens.  Far too often SSG teams consist of bullies, perverts, racists and ex-convicts and other dregs whose sole purpose is to drive people crazy and ruin their lives.  If one of their victims snaps and tears one of them up, the bloodied G will press charges, perjure himself if confronted with his FBI affiliation, and the victim is locked up. Mission accomplished. That's one reason why the FBI is not very open about the SSG.  This is just one of the many questionable and outright illegal activities that the FBI  uses our tax dollars for.  The very people sworn to uphold our Civil Rights are perhaps the most flagrant violators.  If you attend a protest rally, or otherwise call attention to yourself, don't be surprised  if you start seeing the same bizarre group of people showing up everywhere you go, bothering  you and behaving like psychotic clowns."

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/tradece...s/page447.html

Of course, Donald Trump himself is a S.S.G. - a high ranking one. 

He is chosen because something big will happen. No big group (Democratic Party or Republican Party ) wants to take the responsibility. A clown would easily do that job.  

902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)

I revealed the Tramp campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 

This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 

In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 

When the media beat the drum to push up Trump's popularity, it means the Feds having another plan to produce a second "Bush". That's why I said something big will happen - bigger than 911 attack and the Mid-east wars. 

The big events may relate to China, I think. 911 attack was a derivation derived from the secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police.(see #884 to #899)  Benefited from "hosting the Olympic summer game" and "membership of WTO", China has been developed into economic power No.2 of the world. Which is shaking the super-power throne of the US. That's the story of Bush time. 

Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)".

----------


## katsung47

903. Room vacated for years (5/15/2016)

Feng L. Sung is my young sister. She lives in San Francisco. The ground floor of her house was reformed to a two bed room in law for rent. The tenant is Mr. Jin.

Mr. Jin's grandmother had worked as a maid with my family for decades. She had no children. She adopted a son. That's Mr. Jin's father - a school teacher. My father abominated him, said that he was a government informant. My grandfather was a celebrate who went abroad when the Communist Party took over the China. It was natural that the government set an eye on our family. 

As I know, Mr. Jin was a tax collector when he was in China. Several years ago, he rented a bedroom from my sister. The odd thing is that he doesn't allow my sister to rent off the other vacant room. This behave becomes a talking issue in our friends circle. Why he wants to keep an empty room there? It's strange that my sister tolerates his bully action. For me, this is very clear. Mr. Jin, likes his father, works as snitch for Chinese government. When the Feds have a deal with Chinese secret police, China sends many agents here to monitor my family. e.g.: G-man and C.Lady worked as colleagues with my wife, C.Y. and W.S. bought the house in my neighborhood.(see #635,643,644, 584) Mr.Jin, moved into my sister's house. The vacant room is obviously a trap, to link the new tenant to a F.I.S.A. warrant.  

Last week, I learned the emptied room for years now is rented off. The new tenant is my daughter. She doesn't want to take too much commute to San Francisco. A new plot starts in the end of May and June. 

904. Birds of a feather flock together (5/19/2016)


In "901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds." I said Trump is a S.S.G., that this election campaign is full of S.S.G. rally comic show. 

Two weeks ago, Trump revealed something.  





> Trump accuses Cruz's father of helping JFK's assassin
> 
> By NOLAN D. MCCASKILL 05/03/16 
> 
> Donald Trump on Tuesday alleged that Ted Cruzs father was with John F. Kennedys assassin shortly before he murdered the president, parroting a National Enquirer story claiming that Rafael Cruz was pictured with Lee Harvey Oswald handing out pro-Fidel Castro pamphlets in New Orleans in 1963.
> 
> I mean, what was he doing ?what was he doing with Lee Harvey Oswald shortly before the death? Before the shooting??Trump continued. Its horrible.?



 Trump accuses Cruz&#39;s father of helping JFK&#39;s assassin - POLITICO

Picture:
https://fuhrerious88blog.files.wordp...4/img_4139.jpg 

1. It proves President Kennedy was assassinated by organized plot. Many S.S.G. activated to guarantee the success of the assassination - either to cover up or to be "reliable witness. 

2. In last message, I talked about the case that father and son all work as informant for the government. Like father like son. So are Ted Cruze and his father. Anyone to win this comic show will be a S.S.G. after all.  

Ted Cruze drops out the campaign just because he represents Republican Party. The GOP doesn't want their fame to be hurt by the ugly work done by the next President. 

905. June plot (5/25/2016)

Ben Gu is my brother in law. His wife is my youngest sister. Ben Gu is a successful business man. He now owns several houses in San Francisco. He also is a target of the Feds. (see# 64. My Brother in law was targeted.)

Ben Gu has an eld brother lives in Shanghai. Ben often helps him in finance. Now his niece live in his house in San Francisco. Strange enough, Ben's niece has a theory that Ben's wealth should belong to her father's. Her reason is, three decades ago, when her great Aunt sponsored one to the States, it ought to be her father not Ben because her father was the old brother, should have the privilege. 

My relative told me this story. "Ben earns his wealth with his hard working. It's absurd to have such an opinion". She said resentfully. 

I have different view. It's a typical evil tactic of the intelligence. They used to provoke family conflict with jealousy. 

What alarms me is Ben's niece will go home next month. I allege Ben's niece and Mr. Jin both work for the intelligence and are planted in my sisters house. A framed case may break out in June. Likely a drug case from China. Ben Gu imported merchandise from China. It's easy to plant something in shipment.

To plant in garbage can is also a tactic the Feds used to use. (see # 689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)). Coincidence is there is a notice from city of San Jose: 
"Free Neighborhood Cleanup Event  
Garbage collect day: Saturday, June 4, 2016"

June, is obviously a month of plot. 

906. Effort to link me to F.I.S.A. (6/1/2016)

On 5/30, my wife told me Mr. yao and his family will come to U.S. on 6/3 (Friday) and visit me right on the same day. Mr. Yao was my classmate of Junior middle school. We know each other for more than 50 years. 

The last time I saw him was 21 years ago when I was in China. The sudden visit is not a coincidence. It is arranged by the Feds and Chinese secret police. It's obvious. I just talked about they have planted two informants into my sisters' houses. Now they directly send one to me to link me to the Chinese intelligence. It's easy to recruit ordinary people to be an informant. 

So many events squeeze together in this month. It's for one purpose - the Federal Reserve is eager to raise the prime rate. The world is watching every movement of the Fed Reserve. But it has to obey the order of the Feds.(FBI and DEA) The Feds hold a large quantity of the houses in Bay Area - not only for the convenience of framing a case (they put their informants in targets' neighborhood, in banks, stores, and working place the targets go, but also a method of making money. Normally, it works. But this case lasts too long, more than 20 years. Too many real estates are held. A tiny rate upwards will cause a big cost, let alone there may be a risk to break up a bollon. 

That's why so many efforts to frame a case in this month.

----------


## katsung47

907. The Feds control the internet (6/7/2016)

On 6/5, Sunday, I joined two two groups in Facebook. One is "9/11 Truth Movement - All Theories Welcomed", the other one is "911 questions". I posted a news "Saudi Press: U.S. Blew Up World Trade Center To Create ‘War On Terror?
". Then I started to post my theory "The origin of 911 attack" in "9/11 Truth Movement". Soon I received a note from the group host. 


Norma Rae	11:58am Jun 5




> Please delete all your posts not related to 9/11 or I will remove you from the group. Thank you in advance.



I leave it alone because my theory is 9/11 related. Then I found my postings started disappeared from the page. I went to the other group"911 questions", found a message was waiting for me:

Ray Kraaijenhagen 



> Jike Sung .. 9/11 related posts only. keep that in mind while you are in this group. it seems you just joined and posted other .. non related articles. they will be deleted.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/911q...65156032708886


To my astonishment was that I even hadn't started to post "The origin of 911 attack". How did Kraaijenhagen know what I was going to do next and threatened to "they will be deleted."? 

I reviewed that site, found many unrelated messages (such like passed away Boxing star Muhammad Ali...)

The odd story indicts that: 1. I am under the surveillance by the Feds cyberspace team all the time. The response is instant. All happens in minutes. 

2. Those groups are set up by the Feds, are traps to net those who don't believe the lies of government. 

3. My analysis (The origin of 911 attack) is very correct. They are afraid of it. 

 Judge it by yourself if my "The origin of 911 attack" is 9/11 related. 
From EP-3 spy plane to 811 attack


908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground. 

Last year I felt a long lasting vibration of the ground. It gave me a feeling looked like that a machine was working underneath. I could feel it clearly  when I laid on the carpet especially in the morning before dawn when there is no human activity. But I could hardly feel it once I stood up during day time. I speculated that the Feds was using acoustic weapon. 

There was an apple tree next to my bedroom. One day a branch of it was broken. Several days later, the whole tree was broken. There are several fruit trees in my yard, only this one was broken off for no obvious reason.  

At that time, the media was hot on a topic that an apartment balcony in Berkley collapsed because the support beam rotted. The incident killed six students. 





> 6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse
> 
> “It appears to be a classic case of dry rot, meaning water intruded into the building [and] rotted the wood”




6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse are identified; inquiry begins - LA Times

I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair. She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling. 

I don't think the incident of the balcony collapse of Berkley and the broken off of the apple tree were coincidence. I allege they were damaged by acoustic weapon and the strange vibration of the ground was the result of acoustic weapon

Recently, I feel that strange vibration again. It is stronger then ever. To damage the roof? The house? The underneath pipeline? Or to create a sink hole? They must have a purpose. So I write this message here to see what happen next.

----------


## katsung47

909. Resonance to damage (2) (9/20/2016)

I talked about acoustic weapon on 9/13. That night I felt stronger ever vibration of the ground. Next day, even in day time, I could still feel it when I stood. 

When the apple tree broke off last year, there were saplings grew up around its remain root. There are three saplings at tallest height. Like other trees, they grow up upwards. Two were in front of the remain root, about an inch to the remain trunk. One is behind it, about two feet away. 

Then I found on 9/14 the two front saplings collapsed. Apparently the resonance damaged the trunks of these two young trees. One collapsed on its root. The other one bent on other shorter saplings. The rear one remains straight. I measured the distance. It is three feet away. Obviously, it remains OK because it was not on the pathway of that acoustic wave. 

Here is a picture. In left medium you can see one collapsed sapling. In middle the other one was held by other saplings. In right upper corner is the sapling remain undamaged. 

picture:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...ize=1104%2C828

The Feds is in rage when I revealed they are using acoustic weapon and upgrade their attack. With the method to damage the  roofing they are forcing me to get into a trap of killing, or otherwise to plant or install murder weapon on roofing in the name of contractor. (see #144,145,211,867)


910. Acoustic weapon killing (9/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 9/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 
Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 

http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI




Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.

----------


## katsung47

911. He would do whatever he wanted.(7/4/2016)

On 7/3, I saw a message in internet, "Why The New Child Rape Case Filed Against Donald Trump Should not be ignored

http://countercurrentnews.com/2016/06/trump-federal-lawsuit/"

I went to that source, was going to copy the news to share with other readers. I failed to do so. The page of "countercurrentnews.com" was frozen, my browser lost its copy function. It was the work of the surveillance team, I knew. I then tried to google other sources but in other web sites, I encountered the same problem. After nearly an hour struggle, I gave up. I copied the brief message in google search and posted it in internet. 

This event indicates the Feds determine to have Trump- their representative to take the President seat. Help Donald Trump becomes a big mission in Feds group. Even when the surveillance group found I tried to share the negative information about Trump, they automatically harassed to block my action. 

It proves my allegation that "Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds" in #901. It also proves the Feds used to censor the free speech of media which I described “A top official of the US Drug Enforcement Administration, DEA, as a signatory and guarantor binding as well on successors in office, assures that that Agency will use their best efforts   and most merited personnel to prevent any publicity in the mass media news outlets, of any problem, of any problems to be publicly discussed,..." in #884. 

Here is a more complete message for it. 





> Trump Accused of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl in Federal Lawsuit
> 
> Jun 21, 2016 - 
> 
> The plaintiff, anonymously referred to as Jane Doe, alleges that Trump lured her and other young women to a series of parties thrown by billionaire Jeffrey Epstein with promises of riches and a lucrative modeling career. Epstein is now a registered sex offender who briefly went to jail for soliciting prostitution from girls as young as 14.
> 
> Doe says that Trump tied her to the bed, exposed himself to her, then raped her as she begged him to stop. The suit says that Trump reacted to these horrified protestations “by violently striking Plaintiff in the face with his open hand and screaming that he would do whatever he wanted.”
> 
> Trump Accused of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl in Federal Lawsuit



Trump said he would do whatever he wanted because he is a member of that lawless organization.They have the privilege. 


912. In U.S. terror power overrules the money (7/11/2016)

U.S. is a money dominated country. The principle is broken in this campaign. It was found by a Trump supporter. 





> Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election? Look at this, Hillary has spent 60 million dollars in ad buys so far against Trump. Trump has spent ZERO!! Yet latest polls show a statistical TIE between them! This is the same thing that happened to Jeb Bush, against Trump! Money versus message. Looks like message is winning! What is your take?
> GO TRUMP!! 
> 
> Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election? - Sitcoms Online Message Boards - Forums



What message has Trump brought to us? Nothing constructive but a lot of abuse.  

This "Money is king" rule will be broken in this president election. Because the Feds want to have their own candidate- Donald Trump to get that seat. So whatever happens - short of campaign money, it doesn't matter. You see what happens -Clinton has to buy ads with money, Trump gets it free. Because the media is controlled by the Feds. 

This country is ruled by the Feds. They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media.

----------


## Descensus

> I went to that source, was going to copy the news to share with other readers. I failed to do so. The page of "countercurrentnews.com" was frozen, my browser lost its copy function. It was the work of the surveillance team, I knew.



Are you compiling notes for a House of Cards fan fiction or are you genuinely this paranoid?

----------


## katsung47

> Are you compiling notes for a House of Cards fan fiction or are you genuinely this paranoid?



All I said are truth and my feeling. e.g. Go #916 to check if it's real. 

913. Deal of roof repair (7/18/2016)


The Feds try to frame me in a falling death case of roofer by breaking off the beam with resonance wave. 

Five weeks ago, I felt a strong, long lasting vibration on ground. I wrote #908.  Quote: "I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair.(last year) She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkeley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling." 

I would say my feeling is very accurate. That vibration is about the roof. Yesterday morning(7/17/2016), a man came to my house. My wife said he was a contractor once had repaired my daughter's house. Now he came to inspect the roof of my house. The man left without any deal. He said he only repairing  the roof for one storey house. The house of two storeys was not in his region. He introduced another company to my wife. 

The man of the other company came right away in the afternoon and signed a contract with my wife. I didn't join the talk of the roofing deal. I know it was just a show. I rarely heard of a roofing man only repair one storey houses'. My wife just did what the Feds told her to do. see "875. My wife works for the Feds ((1/3/2015)".I just gave her my advice: to deal with a regular company which having its worker's safety insured. 

I believe the Feds try to frame me in a roofing collapse case which I have predicted five weeks ago. see: "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" . 

Acoustic weapon killing

914.Attempt murder (7/23/2016)

Out of massive murder plots the Feds planned, this "falling death" of roofing incident has years' long history.

My wife signed the roofing contract on 7/17. That day she suggested to cut off a tree in front house. I remembered the broken apple tree. see #909. Resonance to damage (2). The apple tree, was in back yard, a few feet to neighbor's house, so was easy to break under acoustic weapon radiation. The front tree, faces an open space of lane and street, is not so easy to be damaged. The tree can play same role as a buffer when someone falls from roof. It seems the Feds would arrange a "falling death" operation.

  Next morning when I got up at 6:15, I found my wife's car was not in parking lot. Where had she been so early in the morning? I thought she  might have been called for a meeting for "roofing mission". Soon after she came back it's office hour. She hurried out with two empty boxes which she abandoned at staircase for some time. She was going to throw them away. Tree and empty boxes, both were good buffer to deal with a falling object. The purpose of the Feds is very clear. 

I Check the phone book, Other big company written with "License, Bond & insured". "Westshore Roofing Inc" has only "license". My wife insisted that the staff guaranteed they insured the workers. I urged her to get a written claim in paper. Oral guarantee is not evidence. She refused. 

Day after day, the vibration becomes stronger and stronger. The Feds determined to damage the roof beam by resonance to frame a "falling death" incident. I wrangled with my wife for two days, She denied she felt vibration though it's now become strong. I want her to abandon that contract. At last she burst into rage.She said what she spent is her own money. I failed. 

It's sad, that my wife believes the Feds will treated her well because she works for them. It's sad an innocent man will die in an arranged "accidental murder" This will happen in next few days. 


915. Photos censored to cover up (7/25/2016)

The Feds has moved my pictures away and changed the privacy setting into "me only" in my homepage of Facebook to block public to learn the truth. 

Yesterday(7/24), I posted #909 in Christian forum, got a reply to point out the picture was not there. "Looks like someone doesn't want you to share that video!!!" 

The address of the picture became a notice:"This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.

Help Center(F)"

Acoustic weapon killing | Christian Forums


I went to my home page in facebook and found the photo column was emptied. Someone moved the photos away and the privacy of the album was changed into "me only" so others won't be able to see the pictures I posted there. 

My homepage in facebook: https://www.facebook.com/jike.sung

The censored pictures are mostly about the broken apple tree, the collapsing saplings. They relate to acoustic weapon I recently talked of.

Obviously it is part of their "Roofing murder plot". 


916. Rogue's way to censor my posts(7/25/2016)

Identical censorship methods proves my reveation of "acoustic weapon" and "Roofing death murder plot" are very true. The Feds are afraid of it. 

There are two web sites carry on my long time threads. One is "the dispatch", the other one is "the activist post". 

From 6/13 to 7/14, junk posts filled the message board of "the dispatch", squzee off normal posts. On 7/14, "the dispatch" had to move into a new address without a notice. It also abandoned its message boards. 

From 7/14 to until now, "the activist post" is attacked by similar junk posts. From timing, we can see the attack cyber team transfer their target from one into the other on 7/14.

See how identicle the attacks look alike. 

Activist Post Forum

The-Dispatch.com &bull; View forum - Political News

The attack on "the dispatch" started on 6/13. It coincided with my first message  "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" I wrote that message after I felt a strong, long lasting ground vibration. The feeling is very true. The Feds started a big operation to eliminate me, and my revelation as well. 

I believe my posts will be wiped out from internet after the elimination of my life. So keep them in your memory if possible. 

Complete story from 1 to 915 could be found at:
How the Feds persecute people

----------


## katsung47

917. Weapon to cause a fall(8/4/2016)

Another way to create a falling death on roofing plot is to shoot the target by EM radiation. Here is a story I alleged the Feds used that weapon to punish the disobedient polician. 

Quote from #409. "In the struggle to control FBI, Feds also activated that weapon. In early 1993, the director of FBI was William Sessions. Obviously he was not a favor of DOJ. 

Quote, "Sessions Home After Breaking Elbow, Insists He Won't Quit; (7/19/93, L.A.TIMES)
FBI Director William S. Sessions, who refused to resign despite Justice Department findings that he abused his office, was fired on July 19, 1993 by Pres Bill Clinton, (7/20/93 L.A.Times)

Sessions was attacked by DOJ with trifles. He refused to resign. Then he was attacked by EM wave ray. He fell and broke his elbow. He wouldn't compromise. Day off he was fired by President Clinton who was obedient to the DOJ. Clinton later had fallen too in an accident when he had conflict with FBI. In all these cases, I allege the EM wave ray has been used."

----------


## katsung47

918. Facebook harassment (8/8/2016)

The photo column of My facebook account is harassed. I can't access it for most time.  

https://www.facebook.com/jike.sung



apple tree broken by acoustic weapon.

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0...ea&oe=581A18F1

broken branch on bottom.

Broken end at upper right corner. You can see fresh yellow wooden of broken end. No rot at all. 



919. Clinton found Hillary was targeted by the Feds(8/22/2016)

In #901 I concluded that Donald Trump is the candidate of the Feds(FBI and DEA) Finally Clinton realizeS that her rival is supported by the Feds. (FBI)


Bill Cinton Accuses FBI Of Serving Up A ‘Load Of Bull’


POSTED BY: NEWS DESK AUGUST 13, 2016


Bill Clinton is accusing the FBI director of serving up “the biggest load of bull I’ve ever heard” — marking the first significant public comments from the husband of the Democratic nominee on the scandal that’s plagued his wife’s campaign for over a year.


Bill Clinton accuses FBI of serving up a

----------


## katsung47

920. Media and groups controlled by the Feds support Trump (8/26/2016)


Here is another news to prove Clinton has to buy TV ad while Trump doesn't need to. He enjoys a free service from media. You also can notice that in each web site there is a plenty of topic to push for the popularity of Trump. Because that's the cyber space team the Feds deploy there. Supporting Trump now becomes a mission for them.




AUG 2 2016, 3:31 PM ET
Clinton, Allies Have Reserved $98 Million in Ads
by CARRIE DANN


Hillary Clinton and her allies are poised for a TV ad blitz of nearly $100 millin dollars, compared to less than $1 million currently reserved on the airwaves by backers of Donald Trump.

http://media4.s-nbcnews.com/j/newscm...ux-600-480.png

Clinton, Allies Have Reserved $98 Million in Ads - NBC News


921. Provokation from roofing workers (9/7/2016)

The roofing work seemed finished in early August. In the work there were provokation from workers. 

I have an extend ladder in back yard. The roofing workers used it in first day. I then hid it in garage. Next day, they went into the garage to take it out to use it again. Further more, I have electricity extension cord stored in sitting room, roofing workers went into my home to pick it up using for their tool like its their home. I was angry. Ladder and electricity extension cord are basic tools for the roofing contractor, how could they using custormer's? How could they know where I hide them? My wife said she allowed them to use it. I then realized it's a delibrate provokation. I didn't agree with that contract. If I argue with the workers for the tool, they might say it proved I admitted the contract. So I kept in silence. 

On Aug. 2, the drainage gut was installed. The job was done. The workers left with their tools except two of their ladders. One was for ground floor roof, the other one was put up on ground floor roof to reach the 1st floor roof. The two ladders were left there for more than a week. They did have a lot of extra ladders. But why did they leave two ladders there? Wish me to go to the first floor roof to inspect their job? 

I didn't. I wrote "917. Weapon to cause a fall(8/4/2016)".

----------


## katsung47

922. Cover up operation for Acoustic weapon (9/8/2016)

On August 8th, two ladders were still there, apparently waiting someone to go to the top floor roof. So I wrote "918. Facebook harassment (8/8/2016)", showing a picture of broken branch of the apple tree." I emphasized that "the broken end is fresh yellow", there was no reason to justify the branch broken off incident. From that time on, I started to suspect it was caused by acoustic weapon and the plot linked with roof leaking and repair contract and "falling death". 

Four days later, a news caught my eye. A woman was hit by a falling branch in San Francisco on Aug.12, 2016. I think that was a swift response to my message #918. 





> San Francisco Woman Paralyzed After Tree Branch Lands on Her
> 
>  AUGUST 21, 2016, BY AP WIRE
> 
> 
> City arborists have determined the pines in Washington Square park are in good condition, and say what happened to Zhou was a freak and tragic accident.
> 
> 
> San Francisco Woman Paralyzed After Tree Branch Lands on Her | FOX40



I think it was a cover up operation done by that acoustic weapon team. The broken tree was in "good condition" story was published nation wide by mainstream media. The purpose is to prove that healthy tree can break off inexplicably. 


923. Killing plot goes on (9/25/2016)

My wife and my daughter are having a trip in North European from 9/23 to 10/2. I think it was arranged by the Feds.(FBI and DEA) It's easy for them to create accident in a trip. 

The roofing contract was finished on Aug. 2nd. The ground vibration feeling was hardly felt or weakened for a little while but recovered strongly recently. I allege the Feds is still going to create a roof falling death - at the time when my wife is absent.

Then who will be that victim falling from the roof? The Westshore company said within one month after the work finished, a city inspector will come to examine the job. That inspector would be a sacrifice, I think. This is how the Feds to frame their target in a death incident.  

Something big will happen from 9/23 to 10/2. In internet, there's a pop-up warning: Friday, September 30th, 2016:

D-DAY
FOR THE U.S DOLLAR
On Friday, September 30th...
a new kind of "world money" goes live.

----------


## katsung47

924. The Feds(FBI and DEA) controlled media manipulate this election campaign (9/29/2016)

In #912 and #920, I talked of how the Feds(FBI and DEA) control the media to help their candidate Trump. The academic study found this too. 





> Harvard Study Confirms The Media Tore Down Clinton, Built Up Trump And Sanders
> 
> by Carter Maness    June 16, 2016
> 
> It’s no secret that, from the moment she announced her candidacy back in April 2015, Hillary Clinton has been bludgeoned by negative media coverage. The email server; the Wall Street speaking fees; the attacks from both Trump and Sanders. I’ve debated with people who legitimately fear she will be imprisoned before the election. Some, despite the venomous dismissal of my rolling eyes, have called her a murderer. Others: an old woman, a plutocrat, a crook, abused by her husband, no backbone to speak of. But if you’ve suspected that there’s a reason people are saying these things—perhaps parroting disproportionately negative stories they’ve consumed in the media over the past year-and-a-half—it turns out you’re right.
> 
> A new report released this week by Harvard Kennedy School’s Shorenstein Center on Media, Politics, and Public Policy found Clinton has received far more negative coverage than any other candidate in the race thus far. The study was based on an analysis of news statements from CBS, Fox, the Los Angeles Times, NBC, the New York Times, USA Today, the Wall Street Journal, and the Washington Post.



https://www.good.is/articles/hillary...negative-press

The same phenomenon appears in public media too. The internet sites are full of negative posts and pictures of Hillary Clinton. It is accordant to my conclusion that the Feds(FBI and DEA) activated a propaganda movement in internet with their resource - S.S.G.. We should know, the Feds have developed informants everywhere in society. They turn US into a covert totalitarian country.  


925. US avoided a D-DAY (10/11/2016)

My wife and my daughter had a trip to North Europe from 9/23 to 10/2. I think it was arranged by the feds(FBI and DEA). To my experience, it used to be arranged with murder plot. (Both on me and my relatives) Also if the murder plot had been successful, there would be big events taking place to distract public's attention from a small killing case in California. On 6/11/2001, they used the execution of McVeigh as distraction. 

So when on 9/25 there was a warning of D-day (9/30) - two days before my wife's returning, I naturally thought of that could be the distraction of the plot. I wrote about it in #923 on 9/25. 





> Friday, September 30th, 2016: 
> 
> D-DAY 
> FOR THE U.S DOLLAR 
> On Friday, September 30th... 
> a new kind of "world money" goes live.



The D-DAY big financial collapse didn't happen because the Feds failed to murder me at that time. I still would say my perspective is very correct. 

Two news prove it. 

1. 



> Financial Hell might break loose tomorrow. Congress OVER-RIDES Obama Veto of Saudi Arabia Lawsuit Bill! Saudis may retaliate by pulling Billions out of Markets and Billions more out of Banks.
> 
> Post by Newsroom  - Sep 28, 2016
> 
> Saudi Arabia made clear that if this Bill was passed, it would withdraw what they claimed would be seven-hundred and fifty BILLION dollars of assets that the Kingdom has in the United States, so as to protect those assets from being seized under the lawsuit provisions.



https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/business/2126

2. 



> U.S. Congress passes funding bill; averts government shutdown
> 
> Reuters	September 28, 2016
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. Congress on Wednesday overwhelmingly approved and sent to President Barack Obama legislation preventing government shutdowns at the end of this week by temporarily funding federal agencies through Dec. 9.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-congres...-business.html

Watch the date of these two news. If the Congress had't passed the funding bill and Saudi dumped US treasury. Then the D-DAY would have become true.

----------


## Descensus

Yeah, the Feds really built up their candidate Trump, which is why they had that tape of him bragging about being able to sexually assault women released, and why he's dropping in the polls, and why Clinton is much more likely to being president now.

You're dense.

----------


## gab

pls do not post same in more than one thread

----------


## katsung47

926. The Feds behind Trump (10/14/2016)

Though Donald Trump becomes notorious amid the revelation of his scandals, that won't prevent him to get the president seat. Because he is the candidate of the Feds(FBI and DEA). 

We can see it from those aspects. 

1. Large scale operation of informants group.

Trump's supporters appears everywhere to rally for him. Especially in internet sites. They attack Clinton with deformed pictures,disinformation .... all accordant to the behaves of S.S.G.(Special Support Group). No one except the Feds controls such kind of group - informants, shills. I talked about this in #901. 

2. The media and poll organization Manipulation. 

Media and poll are important tools for the election. I found they were controlled by the Feds. (see #884, the Feds guaranteed Chinese secret police they could censor the news) In this campaign, most news about Clinton were negative. Though Clinton spent a lot of money on media for ad, for most time the poll rate tied or conflict each other. A Trump supporter had found this phenomenon too and asked:"Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election?"

A Harvard study proves this. (see#912,920, 924)

3. Email is a tool used by the Feds to blackmail and extort. They had forced the CIA Director Patraeus to resign by his private email. (see 747-751. 

Former CIA Chief Petraeus extorted by his email 

So be this time. 

4. Julian Assange and Wikileaks are the false flag used by the Feds. 
Wikileaks was originally used for Internet censorship and seizure. 





> WIKI-FALSE FLAG: FED GRAND JURY IS NOW USING WIKILEAKS TO SHUT DOWN THE FREE INTERNET
> 
> 
> By Patrick Henningsen -21st Century Wire
> August 25, 2011
> 
> Whether or not you believe that Wikileaks and Julian Assange are functionaries of Washingtons sophisticated intelligence web, what is clearly undeniable is that the existence of the document dumping site is being used by the State to end internet privacy, and place restrictions on free speech, the availability of public domain information, and to legally prosecute users of certain websites.



http://21stcenturywire.com/2011/08/2...free-internet/

WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange: We have more material related to the Hillary Clinton campaign. That's an open intimidation.  

The trace of the mastermind behind the curtain is evident. 


927. A thief crying "Stop thief"(10/25/2016)

Donald Trump said the election is rigged. He knew it because he is a member of that rigging group. Yes, the US is a corrupt country. The election is not out of voters' selection. It depends on who counts the ballot. 
The tactic the rigger used in US is to divide the voting area into two colors - red and blue. They say most states are deep blue or deep red, the voting result are used to remain unchangable. So the election depends just on several swing states. In another word, it gives convenience to the riggers. Who controls several vote counting offices can control the result of election. Of course, include the control of high ranking officials of the state who can decide on re-counting. 

Who has the ability to control those government offices and politicians? The FBI. 





> The Election Has Already Been Decided
> 
> BY DAMON GELLER
> 
> People get very emotional about major elections, particularly when it comes to how elections impact their money. Yet the scary reality of our modern political system is, your vote doesnt matter when it comes to whos really in power. While there are many systemic problems in banking, taxation, trade and monetary policy, none of these systemic problems changes in any meaningfully way by who controls the House, Senate or Presidency.
> 
> Regardless of changes in party power, politicians dont hold the REAL power in Washington. No, the sad fact is, the election has already been decided.  And the winner is the banking industry, at the command of the Fed. The Republicans & Democrats have done nothing in a generation to stop the Fed & banking industry from launching us off the fiscal cliff. And neither will Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton.



https://www.wholesaledirectmetals.co...wsmaxSponsored


The winner of this rigged election will be Donald Trump. I predict. Even new ABC News/Washington Post poll shows Clinton with a 12-point lead over Trump among likely-voters. According to the most recent CNN Poll of Polls, which averages the results from the four most recent publicly released national polls, Clinton leads Trump by 8-points among likely voters.(Yahoo news)


928. The FBI shows its true face (10/28/2016)

Though the media show Clinton has a two digital leading, Trump says, 'I actually think we're winning' He 
rejects polls as inaccurate: All the fair polls have us winning. He is arbitrary. What makes Trump so confident? Because he knows he is candidate of the FBI. They are the ruler of U.S. 

To support Trump's campaign, FBI made its first-ever political bias. 





> Ex-FBI Asst Director Makes First-Ever Political Endorsement for Trump With Emotional Plea to America
> 
> 
> BY JUSTEN CHARTERS
> 
> With the election only a few weeks out, James Kallstrom, the former Assistant Director of the FBI, has decided to endorse Trump.
> 
> In an interview on Fox News, Kallstrom started out by making it clear that he has a low opinion of all politicians, except for a few.
> 
> Ex-FBI Asst Director Makes First-Ever Political Endorsement for Trump With Emotional Plea to America



As I always said - email is a tool for FBI to extort: 





> FBI: New Clinton emails prompt further investigation
> 
> MICHAEL BIESECKER and ERIC TUCKER	October 28, 2016
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP)  The FBI informed Congress Friday it is investigating whether new emails that have emerged in its probe of Hillary Clinton's private server may contain classified information. The FBI said in July its investigation was finished.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-clint...172841055.html

----------


## katsung47

929. Who has the motive to activate "terror attack"? (11/5/2016)





> Feds warn NYC officials about possible al Qaeda attack
> 
> By Jamie Schram and Yaron Steinbuch November 4, 2016 
> 
> New York City law enforcement authorities are on high alert after receiving a warning by the feds about a possible attack by al Qaeda on the eve of Election Day, sources said.
> 
> US intelligence officials alerted joint terrorism task forces of the threat, which also included Texas and Virginia — though specific sites targeted for Monday in the three states were not mentioned, a federal source told The Post.
> 
> 
> Feds warn NYC officials about possible al Qaeda attack | New York Post



Does Al Qaeda interest in US election? Think with your brain. Obviously, someone planned "terror attack" if the election result is not in their favorite. Consider 9/11 attack was activated for Mid-East war and domestic police power(Patriot Act), the "terror attack" is their weapon to grab more power. 

It's very clear now that Trump is the FBI's candidate. Email is a tool used by the Feds to extort people. When Assange and Wikileaks were viewed as false flags by public, the FBI quickly found a substitude. After all, they have informants everywhere, especially around politicians. Hillary Clinton is an important politician. Huma Abedin and Anthony Weiner, could be informant of the FBI, or both are. Those informants could be used as key witness in big case.

When Leuwinsky scandal happened and Linda Trip said in her speech,"I am you, American." I couldn't help to laugh. She thought many people were the same as her. She is right. In this country, informant are vastly used by Federal law enforcement agency.

930. FBI activate a coup (11/6/2016)


I had such information from internet:





> Cone of silence
> 
> According to an FBI source, Comey had over a hundred letters of resignation sitting on his desk. When he walked through the halls, agents would turn their back and look the other way. Then he reopened the case, and "the entire building broke out in cheers". 
> 
> http://forums.compuserve.com/discuss...1?nav=messages







> '
> BREAKING: Comey mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes
> Posted on November 4, 2016
> 
> BREAKING: Comey Mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes | True Pundit



Apparantly, Comey under the pressure of FBI officials to re-open investigation on Clinton's email case. That's an open interference in election. The purpose is to help their candidate - Trump to grab the power seat of president. I think the FBI has big plan in next year. 

From my point of view, it's no other than a coup. In dictatorship, the officials activate army to take over control. In US, they activate themselves - secret police.  


931. Beware of a November surprise (11/7/2016)

On 11/6, Comey says latest emails don't change FBI conclusion on Clinton. What makes the FBI flip flop in a few days? I think the reaction is too strong that they have to change their tactic. Trump is their candidate.They need him for a big plot. Even the Feds failed to pull down his rival - Clinton, they still would make Trump president by rigged election. Remember 2000 election? Although Bill Clinton ended his term with a good economic management - a rare surplus in budget, they let Bush took the seat. Because the Feds had a big plan - Mid East war justified by 9/11 attack. To distance themselves away from the coming controversial election, they pretend to be fair and neutral in email case. 

The world reacted the FBI news with a joy by rising stock market and Mexico Peso. It's too earlier. They don't know US is a covert totalitarian. Beware of a November surprise.

----------


## katsung47

932. Intensify the persecution (11/9/2016)

My wife has been arranged a new trip to China and Philippines between 11/13 and 11/21. The Feds(FBI and DEA) have just finished the big operation "Trump for President". They hurry for a new "Elimination Kat Sung" plot. In plot, China always plays a big role. Of course, China will get a big payment - 





> Steps taken to 'speed up' corrupt fugitives' return
> 
> China Daily, October 26, 2016
> 
> Chinese and US judicial authorities have been speeding up negotiations on returning five most-wanted corrupt Chinese officials, who are still on the run in the United States, to face trial at home.
> 
> 
> Steps taken to 'speed up' corrupt fugitives' return- China.org.cn





How the Feds persecute people


933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol.  






> New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns
> 
> AFP	Yulius Martoni      November 10, 2016
> 
> Nusa Dua (Indonesia) (AFP) - A Chinese security official was elected president of Interpol Thursday for the first time, sparking criticism from activists who say Beijing uses the agency to track down dissidents abroad.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/interpol-...083320553.html



US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.

----------


## katsung47

934. Trump, Bush and the return of Tony Blair(11/23/2016)

The president election of 2016 is similar to the 2000 one. Both were rigged to escort the puppets of the Feds to take the president seat. I say so because both happened under the term of Democrat's regime and the economy are pretty well too. In 2000, Bill Clinton left with a rare budget surplus for next president. Barak Obama has having a nice employment rate - 5%. There is hardly a reason to change the ruling party. Yet the Feds have other purpose and they control the election, So we saw the controversial events. To create  unreasonable victory of the campaign, they had to make it a tied one. Bush won the election on the controversial Florida votes which depended on the decision of Supreme Court. Trump won a controversial election which caused countrywide protests, the Feds later have to say Hillary Clinton won popular votes to comfort people. They manipulate the voting number at their convenience. 

They did so because they had big plan plotted already. The two election also got everything ready for the puppet president to carry out their mission. That is the full control of the Senate and the House. The plan would pass easily in legislative - both controlled by Republican Party. Now we know for Bush's job it was war in Mid-East and 9/11 attack. What will it be for Donald Trump? Here is a news when Trump is interviewing the candidate of his cabinet. 





> Eurosceptics welcome Tony Blair's political comeback and Brexit intervention
> 
>  Laura Hughes     21 NOVEMBER 2016 
> 
> Tony Blair’s plan to make a comeback to political life by spearheading an anti-Brexit group was last night welcomed by Eurosceptics who said it would increase public support for leaving the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> Eurosceptics welcome Tony Blair&#39;s political comeback and Brexit intervention*



Tony Blair is notorious for his role in Iraq war. Does this mean there will be another war- on Syria, or on Iran? Or another style of war- to split Euro zone? 

When they say it's those "low educated white people" who lost their jobs voted Trump to his president seat, do you feel the conflict of that this is the time of full employment (5% unemployment rate)? 

Stand high to see these two president elections (2000, 2016) with the return of Tony Blair, you may see how the Feds manipulate the election to chose politicians to control this world.


935. Trump confirms secret deal (11/29/2016)

Another similarity of the two president election (2000 and 2016), is both are for a murder plot of the Feds(FBI and DEA). The murder target is Kat sung. 

In 2001 Bush's term, the big events were: 4/11 The crew of EP-3 spy plane released by China - to justify a payment to China. 6/11 the execution of Timothy McVeigh - a distract action. 9/11 attack - part of interest exchange between DOD and DOJ. 7/13 China awarded to host 2008 Olympic Game; 9/17 China awarded the membership of WTO - payment to China. see: From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack
However, the Feds failed to eliminate Kat Sung. 

In 2016 election, to assure the killing plot to go through, they let a representative of their own - Donald Trump to take over the president power. So we saw an unusual election that an unqualified crook defeated a professional politician.

The Feds(FBI and DEA) obviously have made new secret deal with Chinese secret police. They let the heads of two countries to confirm their deal in a call.  





> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice
> By Michael Martina and Steve Holland
> Reuters  11/14/2016 
> 
> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice - Netscape News



One day later,China got its first payment as assurance.  





> China's most-wanted corruption suspect surrenders after 13 years abroad
> 
> Reuters     November 16, 2016
> 
> By Sue-Lin Wong
> BEIJING (Reuters) - China's most-wanted corruption suspect returned to China from the United States on Wednesday after turning herself in, a major victory for the ruling Communist Party's overseas hunt for fugitive officials.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinas-mo...090847605.html





The president elected approves the secret deal. (payment too) The lackeys now are preparing for the detail work.  





> November 16, 2016
> 
> U.S. and Chinese diplomats and law enforcement representatives plan to meet in Beijing next week to discuss fighting transnational crime through the China-U.S. Joint Liaison Group on Law Enforcement Cooperation.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-ex-...080236004.html

----------


## katsung47

936. Diplomat squabble to cover up secret deal (12/7/2016)





> China hopes Trump call with Taiwan leader won't damage ties
> 
> Gillian Wong and Johnson Lai, 
> Associated Press       December 2, 2016
> 
> It is highly unusual, probably unprecedented, for a U.S. president or president-elect to speak directly with a leader of Taiwan, a self-governing island the U.S. broke diplomatic ties with in 1979.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-spe...-election.html



It is a cover up action to shelter the secret deal underneath. There was a similar tactic acted in 2001. They created a diplomatic dispute - EP3 spy plane collided with a Chinese military jet. So be this time. People would hardly believe the two have collaborated to frame a big murder case while having a bicker squabble outwardly.

Trump hasn't sitting on president chair. Yet he has confirmed the secret deal with Chinese leader and done the cover up job already. How hurry the Feds is to eliminate Kat Sung. 

937. Car accident killing plot (12/9/2016)

As persecution stepping up, I allege my wife will be the first victim in next plot. The Feds have arranged her two trips already. (one in October and another one in Novermber) This time is in US. 

My wife came home late last night without her car. She said her colleague drove her for a dinner and then sent her back. She left her car in office site. I think it's a trick arranged by the Feds. A sabotage has done on her car for an accident. She used to be volunteer driver to pick up friends and relatives for family gathering on week ends. Tomorrow is week end. An accident would eliminate a whole car of people the Feds want to silence. 


938. Car accidents and planting (12/14/2016)

12/11, Sunday, my daughter came to my house and slept overnight. My wife said my daughter had a car accident and had her car for repair. In last message I wrote I worried a car accident might have been arranged on my wife, so the Feds did it on my daughter. It's an open intimidation to show that they could do it anytime on anybody to kill people by accident or plant something in their car. 

Early last month (November), before my wife's trip to China and Philippines, I found a notebook computer in sitting room. My wife said it was a computer left over by a customer. It has been more than two years. Nobody came to claim it so they thought it was abandoned. I thought of an attempt of computer plant (see "657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)")so leave that notebook alone. My wife said she would bring it to her brother(she'd meet her brother in that trip) to see if they could use it. I warned her it might be a plant and  those used it might get into trouble. She was in rage and still brought it to her brother. 


Two weeks ago, my wife told me that my nephew would move to a new bought huuse. There was a pretty new washer abandoned by former landlord. My nephew wouldn't take it so she'd take it home. Ours doesn't work well. I firmly refused. I had experience that Feds installed killing instrument in refrigrator. There was no exception this time. Only I think the planting thing is not killing instrument but something illegal like drugs that would lead to an arrest. 


Two continueous trips, abandoned computer, abandoned washer, car accidents, the Feds work busily these days. Most works seem to be frame case by planting. 

711. Appliance trick (3/17/2012)

About 15 years ago, my wife told me a computer company on upstair of her tourist agency was shut down. The computer company had a garage sale on its asset. She bought a refrigerator. Since the "Operation Fire Dragon" just ended, (see 32. "Operation Fire Dragon") and Feds used to monitor the target as close as possible, I thought it was a surveillance team covered up in the name of "computer company". I kept a wary eye on that refrigerator from the Feds and refuse to use it. We had two refrigerators already in the kitchen. I put it in the garage. 

Sometime later (a year or so), my wife told me B (my brother in law) wanted to buy that old refrigerator. Why B wanted a refrigerator he didn't need? I thought it was a method Feds taking back a high tech weapon through one of their informant. Before the refrigerator was sent to S.F. I took a test to see if it worked. I connected it to the power. It started with a low humming. I put a tray of water in the ice cabinet. Thirty minutes later I came back and found it stopped work. (no humming was heard) The water was cooler but not iced. It proved what I had worried: the refrigerator emitted EM wave, (in low sensitivity but would hurt health after sometime exposure in radiation). The surveillance team detected it with instrument. It was remote controlled so they switched off the power. 

The refrigerator was moved to S.F.. B put it in the porch - he didn't need it. That night someone broke off the low compartment of the refrigerator and took off something inside it. Several days later I went to visit my parants there and saw it with a black openning in the bottom. 

A few weeks ago, my wife complained the refrigerator was not cool enough. I thought, same trick came again? It was. 

In later February, my wife discarded some appliance such like oven, warming pot. She bought a new oven in bargain price. Lady R.G. (I think R.G. is a guider works for the Feds) told her a site where Cosco have its flawed merchandise sold in low price. Several days later she bought a slow cooker. 

In the morning of 3/5, my wife put the chicken in that cooker and switched it on then left home the whole day. My daughter left home the whole day too. I work on computer until I felt sick in the evening. I thought the problem came from that slow cooker and pulled off its plug. Later I told my wife that cooker may be an instrument that emits EM wave. I wouldn't let same thing happen again.

----------


## katsung47

939. Forum censorship and coming framed case (12/21/2016)

The main reason I am persecuted so much by the Feds is the 
messages I posted in internet. They are too true to let people know. In recent weeks, three web sites I posted for years were closed. I think that's because they accumulate too much of my stories and it's time to finish this case. (Donald Trump is escorted to grab the power to eliminate me and people who know my story) I believe Julian Assange and Wikileaks are false flag of the Feds to wipe out free spoken webs include those which I posted at. So Julian Assange still hides in Eguadore Embassy because Kat Sung's case not finished. 


11/30/2016

The Forum/Board is Ending (Announcement)

History, Politics and News &bull; Information


12/19/2016

NOTICE: This forum will be closed on December 18 - more information here. For those that want to continue with us on a new forum we are moving here: The New Place - Index page

http://spengler.atimes.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24328

12/20/2016

This forum will stop updating!(7-12-2016)
Author: Administrator
Thanks for your contribution on forum.china.org.cn
World Affairs - Forum - China.org.cn China, Breaking News, News - Powered by Discuz!

As Donald Trump is becoming US president, the Feds clean their way to eliminate. The framed case might take place in coming holiday season. The Feds used to arrange arrest when my family members gather together to celeberate the festival. Watch what kinds of big events they would use to distract the framed case. 

You may find part of my thread in following sites. Though I don't think they would survive in coming action. 

https://www.facebook.com/jike.sung

How the Feds persecute people


940. The FBI interfere US president election (12/29/2016) 


The FBI played an active role to interfere the US 2016 president election. It hit Democrate's nominee Hillary Clinton by email gate to help its candidate Donald Trump. The evident scene was in July 5 during Chilcot report. "FBI Director Comey potentially gave Clinton’s political rivals some ammunition, conceding there was "evidence of mishandling” classified information and that an FBI employee who did the same “would face consequences for this.”
 The FBI didn't indict Clinton because they have no evidence that Clinton intended to do wrong with her email setup."(washingtonpost.com) In fact, this is common for others. Powell had done samething. Why they beat the drum this time on Clinton? Because this time the FBI need a candidate of their own to handle a criminal case. So they determined to help Trump to win the election. This was also the time the Feds made a secret deal with Russian to hack Clinton's computer. 

So then Trump started to call for Russian's help. Why not China? Because he knew they had a deal with Russia already. 





> Donald J. Trump said on Wednesday that he hoped Russian intelligence services had successfully hacked Hillary Clinton’s email, and encouraged them to publish whatever they may have stolen, essentially urging a foreign adversary to conduct cyberespionage against a former secretary of state.
> 
>  —JULY 27, 2016
> 
> https://myaccount.nytimes.com/mobile...on-emails.html



What Russian had hacked? Maybe there was something important. Because in President Debate, Trump intimidated his rival hillary that he'd have special prosecutor and "you'd be in jail". 

On 10/28, the FBI director Comey reopened Clintion email investigation, then dramatically dropped the investigation on 11/6. A powerful department of the nation so openly, actively interfere in president election is unprecedented.

----------


## katsung47

939. Forum censorship and coming framed case (12/21/2016)

The main reason I am persecuted so much by the Feds is the 
messages I posted in internet. They are too true to let people know. In recent weeks, three web sites I posted for years were closed. I think that's because they accumulate too much of my stories and it's time to finish this case. (Donald Trump is escorted to grab the power to eliminate me and people who know my story) I believe Julian Assange and Wikileaks are false flag of the Feds to wipe out free spoken webs include those which I posted at. So Julian Assange still hides in Eguadore Embassy because Kat Sung's case not finished. 


11/30/2016

The Forum/Board is Ending (Announcement)

History, Politics and News &bull; Information


12/19/2016

NOTICE: This forum will be closed on December 18 - more information here. For those that want to continue with us on a new forum we are moving here: The New Place - Index page

http://spengler.atimes.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24328

12/20/2016

This forum will stop updating!(7-12-2016)
Author: Administrator
Thanks for your contribution on forum.china.org.cn
World Affairs - Forum - China.org.cn China, Breaking News, News - Powered by Discuz!

As Donald Trump is becoming US president, the Feds clean their way to eliminate. The framed case might take place in coming holiday season. The Feds used to arrange arrest when my family members gather together to celeberate the festival. Watch what kinds of big events they would use to distract the framed case. 

You may find part of my thread in following sites. Though I don't think they would survive in coming action. 

https://www.facebook.com/jike.sung

How the Feds persecute people


940. The FBI interfere US president election (12/29/2016) 


The FBI played an active role to interfere the US 2016 president election. It hit Democrate's nominee Hillary Clinton by email gate to help its candidate Donald Trump. The evident scene was in July 5 during Chilcot report. "FBI Director Comey potentially gave Clintons political rivals some ammunition, conceding there was "evidence of mishandling classified information and that an FBI employee who did the same would face consequences for this.
 The FBI didn't indict Clinton because they have no evidence that Clinton intended to do wrong with her email setup."(washingtonpost.com) In fact, this is common for others. Powell had done samething. Why they beat the drum this time on Clinton? Because this time the FBI need a candidate of their own to handle a criminal case. So they determined to help Trump to win the election. This was also the time the Feds made a secret deal with Russian to hack Clinton's computer. 

So then Trump started to call for Russian's help. Why not China? Because he knew they had a deal with Russia already. 





> Donald J. Trump said on Wednesday that he hoped Russian intelligence services had successfully hacked Hillary Clintons email, and encouraged them to publish whatever they may have stolen, essentially urging a foreign adversary to conduct cyberespionage against a former secretary of state.
> 
>  JULY 27, 2016
> 
> https://myaccount.nytimes.com/mobile...on-emails.html



What Russian had hacked? Maybe there was something important. Because in President Debate, Trump intimidated his rival hillary that he'd have special prosecutor and "you'd be in jail". 

On 10/28, the FBI director Comey reopened Clintion email investigation, then dramatically dropped the investigation on 11/6. A powerful department of the nation so openly, actively interfere in president election is unprecedented.

----------


## katsung47

941. Payment to Russia for hacking in US election (1/4/2017)

Of course, Russia won't do it for free. There must be a secret deal between the intelligence of the two countries. We outsiders can only see it from some facts.

The secret deal: Hacked email were handed to Wikileaks to issue to hit Hillary Clinton.

The payment of secret deal: 

1. Aleppo falls (or "liberated" from Russia side) on 12/15. Resistance and civil withdraw from East Aleppo by bus. Five years fight ends. A big victory for Russia and its allies.

2. Economic interest.





> Japan pledges 300 bil. yen economic package at Abe-Putin summit
> 
> December 17, 2016
> 
> The total value of Japan's contribution in investment and loans, including through agreements between private sector firms, is around 300 billion yen ($2.54 billion), Deputy Chief Cabinet Secretary Kotaro Nogami said after the leaders' summit.
> 
> Japan pledges 300 bil. yen economic package at Abe-Putin summit - The Mainichi 
> Copyright



Putin dismissed the notion that he was only interested in getting economic benefits from Japan.

"If anyone thinks we’re interested only in developing economic links and a peace deal is of secondary importance, that’s not the case," he told the same news conference. That's all for the controversial islands. He went Japan just for those business deals.


You may say that's something between Russia and Japan. The Truth is Japan is the pocket slave of the US. If you still remember Trump claims credit for $50 billion investment by Japanese firm and 7 billion from a Taiwan firm. They were puppet nations that have to pay their defense share that Trump demands. Include that payment to Russia for the US sake. 


942. How the FBI helps Donald Trump (1/11/2017)


Trump is the candidate of the FBI. He from the beginning knew the secret deal of email hacking between the FBI and Russian secret police. 


Though Trump said hacking had ‘no effect on the outcome of the election’. He can not explain why he 
Called on Russia to Find Hillary Clinton’s Missing Emails. 





> By ASHLEY PARKER and DAVID E. SANGER      JULY 27, 2016
> 
> 
> “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” Mr. Trump said during a news conference here in an apparent reference 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us...ails.html?_r=0



The unusual friendship manifested in his tweet that Putin has been praised for many times as being smart and being admired and respected.

The fact that Russian were paid with war interest and economic interest after Trump being elected US president. (see #941)

The fact that Putin remains inaction after President Obama retaliating Russia's hacking with new sanction and diplomats' expelling. (Putin says he is waiting for Trump's administration.)

All these proved there was a secret deal that Russian hacked US in election to the order of Trump and his master. 

Trump also was helped by the FBI in following fields.


1. S.S.G. rally. It's a nation wide informants net. A resource controlled by the Feds. (see #901)


2. Cyber space team, especially in face book. Combine with the fake news created by the disinformation office, they waged a wave in internet community to support Trump and tarnish Clinton. 


3. Media. See #924. "Harvard Study Confirms The Media Tore Down Clinton, Built Up Trump And Sanders
by Carter Maness".

----------


## katsung47

943. Trump and coming economic crisis (1/18/2017)


I allege Donald Trump is a FBI insider who handles the real estate property for the Feds. The reason I say so is based on:

1. The company Trump runs are not public owned firms. It accordance with the FBI characteristic - all its property are secret from public. 

2. Trump avoided to pay federal income tax for decades. He refuses to open his income to public. Such a big issue generally was neglected in election and he is elected president. Because otherwise there is a  lot of secret property of the FBI would have been exposed under sunshine. Under secret operation, that topic has been omitted. The income of the FBI is free from tax. 

3. Trump is arrogant, behaves like a dictator because he knows behind him is a terror power. So he was sure he would win the campaign - if not, "it was rigged", he intimidated his rival "you'd be in jail", he openly called for Russian's help to hack Clinton's email, such a fact is still a forbidden topic in recent Russian hacking debate, he blames media "fake news" if he dislikes it, he demands firms to move back to US in extorting style. All these are the characteristic of the FBI.

4. He can command the politicians, a power only the FBI has. 
On Jan. 3, Without Warning or Public Input, House Republicans Vote to Dismantle Ethics Oversight Office
On same day, when Trump says no, so said representatives hurried to cancel their decision. 




> House Republicans cancel plan to dismantle ethics watchdog after backlash, opposition from Trump
> 
> JANUARY 03, 2017



House Republicans cancel plan to dismantle ethics watchdog after backlash, opposition from Trump - Judicial Watch

5. Why the FBI push out such an unqualified person to be US president? I think it relates to coming economic collapse. Everybody knows that Federal Reserve will raise the interest rate at least twice this year. It will poke off the real estate bubble. Trump is the man that runs the real estates property of the Feds. 





> Trump rooted for the housing bubble to burst
> 
> By RYAN LOVELACE 
> 
> May 24, 2016 - If there is a bubble burst, as they call it, you know you could make a lot of money. ... economic crisis before playing audio of Trump in 2006 expressing desire to see the housing market crash. "I sort of hope that happens because then people like me would go in and buy," Trump is heard saying in the ad.



http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cl...cle/2592114943. 

6. In Kat Sung's elimination case, the Feds have accumulated a large quantity of houses. They made a lot of money by house trading to maintain their big plot. When a bubble breaks off, the houses they hold become a hot potato. 

7. To get rid of a large quantity of real estates while to take the chance to make big money when a property market crisis comes. What else can you do except to have a real estate manager to be the president? That's why Trump is selected. 



944. See how big the bubble is (1/25/2017)

17 years ago, I found the Feds moved the area residents away and bought in houses in large scale. (see #733, 734, 736. CASH FOR HOUSE). As early as 2003, I warned of a housing bubble. (see #180. Beware of housing bubble (11/16/03))That bubble keeps growing up until now. I think that's because They failed to eliminate Kat Sung. The result is: San Jose becomes No.1 highest median house price city (where I live) and San Franciso is the No.2. (Where my mother and sisters live). 

Here is a chart of midian home sale prices of San Francisco. The curve is accordant to the persecution course the Feds apply on me. The unusual  upward price started from 1993. Though the chart author thought there were two bubbles, it is still a big one in fact. The bubble stopped growing up in 2008 due to financial tsunami but the Feds managed to prevent it from breaking. The down turn was mild. Even in lowest point of 2011, it's 695,000. Double the amount of starting price. 




From steep curve you may see how big this bubble is. 






> Report: San Jose, Not San Francisco, Has Highest Median Home Price In Country
> BY JACK MORSE IN NEWS	ON AUG 12, 2016 
> 
> San Jose, with a median home price of $1,085,000, currently ranks as the most expensive metropolitan area for would-be home owners. The second most expensive? That would be San Francisco coming in at $885,600. 
> 
> Report: San Jose, Not San Francisco, Has Highest Median Home Price In Country: SFist

----------


## katsung47

945. The 2017 bubble(2/1/2017)


It was the popping up of the housing bubble that caused the financial tsunami in 2008. The bubble hasn't been cleaned up completely. The real estate loan were lent from banks. No big bank collapsed. They were bailed out by government with tax-payers' money. The banks still held large quantity of foreclosed houses. Then we saw Federal Reserve's Quantitative easy programme. That money took over the foreclosed houses for a larger bubble. QE3, where the central bank had spent close to $40 billion per month in mortgage-backed securities. So much money injected into real estate's area, that's why I said there is only one bubble - the 2007 one hasn't been cleaned up and the residue has been extended to a even bigger one - I call it 2017 bubble. 

A bubble needs money to keep it to inflating. Federal Reserve had spent nearly four trillion to blow up such a big real estate balloon. It seems they don't want to pour money into that hole any more. So a crook is pushed out to take that responsibility. 

I say 2017 bubble because: 1. Federal Reserve said it likely will increase interest twice this year - that will pop up the housing bubble. 

2. The unprecedented 2016 election in US that put an unqualified man on president seat. I said something big will happen that nobody (party) want to take the responsibility. (see "902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)")

3. Something big (other then the coming economic crisis) will take place in Europe: War; natural disaster; terror attack.... to distract people from that economic crisis, and drive the money in Europe to US to take over the bubble too. It relates to Russian. I believe Putin is bribed by the Feds to cooperate on this. Trump's Russian love is not a coincidence. 


946. Two unprecedented big bubbles(2/8/2017)

Real estates bubble.(see chart at #944) Stock market bubble. 




You don't have to be an expert to realize the two big balloons Americans are facing. Yet where are those professionals, economical officials and media people? In coming months, you will see a lot of news, events to encourage people to jump into the speculation pool to buy the securities, houses. 





> Trump to Halt Obama Fiduciary Rule, Order Review of Dodd-Frank
> 
> Katherine Chiglinsky, Justin Sink, Elizabeth Dexheimer
> Bloomberg      February 2, 2017
> 
> President Donald Trump will halt an Obama administration regulation, hated by the financial industry, that requires retirement advisers to work in the best interests of their clients, while the new administration reviews the rule.
> 
> The president also will order a review of Dodd-Frank Act rules enacted in response to the 2008 financial crisis, a White House official said. Trump is scheduled to issue the directives at a signing ceremony around noon on Friday following a meeting of more than a dozen top corporate executives led byBlackstone Group LP Chief Executive OfficerSteve Schwarzman.





finance.yahoo.com/news/trump-halt-obama-fiduciary-rule-063803815.html

Trump is going to open a pandola box to release financial demons. Those demons had caused 2008 financial tsunami, were locked up by Obama, Trump wants to free them to make America greater?

It's funny that they accuse Clinton represents the interest of Wall Street. What about Trump?
Read 2 and 3 of last message(#945) to see how the Feds rule this country.

----------


## katsung47

947. Why Trump kneels to China (2/15/2017)

Trump has said "US doesn't 'have to be bound' by 'one China' policy." But he abruptly changes the tone.





> Trump Just Promised To Respect The “One China” Policy: Here’s What That Means
> 
> James Holbrooks         FEBRUARY 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump, according to official statements, has agreed to change course and abide by the ‘One China’ policy.
> 
> Now, with Trump seemingly succumbing to the will of the Chinese leader, many analysts are saying the new U.S. president has lost serious face.
> ...



Trump Just Promised To Respect The "One China" Policy: Here's What That Means


What makes Trump bend to China? He has to follow his master - FBI's order to make another secret deal with China. He did one in November 2016, 

11/14/2016, Trump confirmed the secret deal with Chinese leader in a phone call. 

11/15/2016, Payment to confirm the deal. China's most-wanted corruption suspect returned to China from the United States on Wednesday after turning herself in. (see #935)

That secret deal (frame a drug case to eliminate Kat Sung and his relatives) failed to go through. Now something happens that the Feds hurries up for a new deal. 

2/8/2017, Trump wrote a letter to Chinese president Xi.

2/9/2017, Trump, in phone call with China's Xi, agrees to honor 'One China' policy.

2/10/2017, Payment to confirm the new deal. 





> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S.
> By Reuters        10 February 2017
> 
> BEIJING, Feb 10 (Reuters) - Another Chinese corruption suspect who had fled to the United States has given herself up and returned home, the ruling Communist Party's anti-graft watchdog said on Friday, in a further victory for China's overseas hunt for fugitive officials.
> 
> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S. | Daily Mail Online



The framed case likely follows the old style - a drug smuggling case organized by Chinese secret police and will break out in US - may be as early as this month. 


948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Feds have their agents scattered in web sites to control public opinion in Internet. You can see such phenomenon especially in 2016 president election when Clinton was attacked and Trump was praised. 

There is such a team member in forum Liveleak. com. whose user's name is jaxmeov. Jaxmeov pretends friendly with me. Last month she had a message that I thought an intimidation that they will eliminate my relatives and I. 





> 01-06-2017, 10:44 AM	  #78
> jaxmeov         Location: Los Angeles, CA
> 
> 
> d) something tragic happened to his family and he continues to "see" them when, in fact, they exist only in his head and he cannot come to grips with it.
> 
> e) this has all been planned and they are preparing for the day that he keeps warning us about.
> 
> Hang in there, Kat. Just don't do anything stupid and you should be fine.



This month jaxmeov talked about Ben Gu. It's unusual. She must be very familiar with the framed case. 





> 02-04-2017, 07:44 AM	  #87
> jaxmeov
> 
> And it is good your brother in law is Ben Gu and not Ben Gay!



Ben Gu is my brother in law. I always think he is the target of the Feds and repeated allegation many times in this thread. Here is quote from #646. 

"Starts from 9/16, San Jose Mercury News forecasts that there will be a rain on Sunday, 9/19. It's unusual because it's still summer - the dry season. The tactic is the old one. China will supply the drug. The drug will be planted in the shipment of umbrella. To frame B (my brother in law) in the case, there must be a rain day on week ends. B has to work on week-ends while his employees are on holiday. That unusual rain is an urge to B. It's time to order an umbrella shipment from China. The similar story acted again and again and again. Even the action of one of the payments -Thailand regime change, had played several times. There is one thing new here: the $40 billion contract to build high-speed railway is likely the next reward to China."

The third storm of this week in San Francisco area will arrive on 2/19 - Sunday. Since the Feds used to distract public by big event, I worry they may destroy a dam to create a big disaster. 






> Damaged dam threatens Northern California towns
> 
> Yahoo News     February 16, 2017
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/oroville-...151018636.html



My wife's car had an accident and has to be left in her company. I view this as a trick of unwarrantable search. 


949. Trump and Sweden terror attack (2/25/2017)

On 2/15 and 2/18, I wrote two articles, predicted the Feds(FBI and DEA)would frame a drug case on 2/19 and they would distract public's attention by natural disaster- flooding caused by storm and dam collapsing. 

(947) Why Trump kneels to China (2/15/2017)
(948) Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Now I would say my view is very accurate. The Feds not only planed to distract with natural disaster, but also planed a terror attack in Europe - a "Sweden terror attack" that caused controversy. 





> Sweden to Trump: What happened last night?
> 19 February 2017
> 
> "You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this. Sweden. They took in large numbers.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39020962949.



The Sweden terror attack(likely designated to take place on 2/17 night) was cancelled after I revealed(on 2/15) a secret deal of drug case was done by Trump and Chinese secret police. Trump didn't know. On 2/18 morning, He declared a "terror attack last night in Sweden" to their original plan.(Obviously the foreign plot and domestic plot are controlled by different groups)Thus made such a big mistake. 

It's funny how the Feds followers tried to cover up that mistake Trump had made. No matter how bad your English are, it's hard to explain "what's happening last night in Sweden". The similar story I remembered is that BBC had reported the WTC 7 collapsing news before it actually happening. 

The tactic they used are familiar for us. In 2005, there was a terror case in Europe - 7/7 London under railway bombing, then followed by 8/29 hurricane Katrina and drown of New Orleans. Compare with recent one: 2/17, a terror case in Sweden, Europe.(cancelled, but Trump's speech proved the plan.) 2/19, flooding in California, possible dam collapsing.(didn't happen after plan cancelled)





> Powerful storm takes aim at Southern California - CNN.com
> 
> ... California as dangerous storm moves in; Residents south of Oroville Dam should stay alert as storm passes ... expect heavier rain late Sunday(2/19) and ...

----------


## katsung47

950. Big slaughter to distract elimination case (3/4/2017)

The contradictory flaw Trump made on "Sweden terrorist attacks" is similar to that BBC"s report on the collapse of WTC7(in 9/11) before it happens. 

https://youtu.be/677i43QfYpQ

Be noticed that there would be a large casualties if the plan had gone through. Trump said, "They took in large numbers". 

I was once wondered how many people could they kill in 2/19 California flooding. It seemed not too many if it was only a collapse of a dam. Later I knew it was a much big slaughter in their plan. 

Possible norovirus outbreak reported at Oroville evacuation shelter
By Alyssa Pereira, San Francisco Chronicle Monday, February 20, 2017

Between 20-30 Oroville Dam evacuees at the Silver Dollar Shelter in Chico, California are reportedly exhibiting symptoms of norovirus, reports The Sacramento Bee.

Norovirus symptoms typically include vomiting, stomach pain, diarrhea, and nausea. It is highly contagious, and is spread by touching or ingesting items contaminated with the virus. The effects of the virus can be more extreme in children and senior adults.

Possible norovirus outbreak reported at Oroville evacuation shelter - SFGate

Bill Gates Warns Of Epidemic That Could Kill Over 30 Million People

FEB 19, 2017 Bruce Y. Lee ,

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucele.../#258a56885229

If the Feds had been successful in their framed drug case plot, there would have been a dam collapse and break out of epidemic thereafter. The death toll would have been up-graded each day to panic public over that small elimination case. Watch the date of the news of Bill Gate's warning. It's not a coincidence. 


951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)

For the 2/19/2017 framed case, Trump administration sent a China most wanted fugitive back to China. (see #947)

Yesterday they did it again which may mean the FBI hurriedly organize another plot. 





> One of China's "most-wanted" fugitives returns from U.S. to surrender
> 
> Reuters	Reuters        March 9, 2017
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - A former employee of a state-owned newspaper who figured among China's 100 "most-wanted" fugitives has returned from the United States to turn himself in, the top anti-graft body said on Thursday, as China mapped out its strategy on fugitives in 2017.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/one-china...092948247.html



The new plot likely would happen on 3/14 or 3/15 when The Federal Reserve plans to raise rates "if the economy cooperates". Since the FBI used to prepare a big event to distract public attention, they can develop a financial storm by poping up the balloon of stock market and housing market with that rising interest rate. 

This week, W.S. came to my house twice at night.She talked with my wife at doorway in darkness. I allege W.S. is an agent of Chinese secret police (see #668, #669 and #724. Frame a case of Chinese intelligence link) Her presence always link to some attempt framed case. So be this time. 

see #668,#669 and #724 at: How the Feds persecute people - Page 3

----------


## katsung47

952. A big terror attack planed on 3/15 (3/19/2017)

I think the Feds(D.O.D. and D.O.J.) planed a nuclear attack at New York on 3/15 to distract the elimination case of Kat Sung. The similar attempts played several times in previous time. See #683. The rare seen natural disasters aim at New York (8/26/2011) and #763. Why select New York? (3/18/2013)

I alleged the Feds(D.O.D.and D.O.J.) had brought down WTC buildings with mini nukes. A lot of rescue workers died of cancers there after. To blame the increasing cancer patients rate for other cause, they need a nuclear disaster. But how to avoid a big casualty(to avoid pressure of compensation)? A disaster to lock people at home and keep travelers coming to New York. 

New York had a warm January and "Mega-warm February 2017 will make Central NY winter one of warmest ever"(2/28 news reported) Then there was a dramatical turn around. 





> Winter Storm Stella is going to slam New York City
> 
> By Yaron Steinbuch and Lia Eustachewich    March 13, 2017 
> 
> 
> Get out now while you still have the chance!
> 
> A blizzard warning has been issued for New York City and much of the tri-state area beginning at midnight Tuesday as Winter Storm Stella threatens to dump as much as 18 inches of snow.
> 
> Whiteout conditions are expected to make travel extremely dangerous and power outages are likely amid crippling wind gusts of 20 to 40 mph, according to AccuWeather senior meteorologist Tom Kines.



Winter Storm Stella is going to slam New York City | New York Post

The 3/15 plot cancelled because my revelation "951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)", I think. For a terrorist attack, (Trump's Sweden terrorist attack) they could stop operation immediately. But it's hard to change weather in minutes or hours. To change weather they need days long to spreading chemical to alter the area temperature. So 




> "National Weather Service accused of knowingly misleading public
> 
>  March 16, 2017,
> 
>  the agency forecasted up to a foot and a half of snow in New York, but only 7.6 inches fell.



Did National Weather Service knowingly mislead public in snow storm forecast? - CBS News


763. Why select New York? (3/18/2013) 

Several years after 911 attack, people were rattled by unusual cancer case among first responders of ground zero. They started to think the WTC were pulled down by mini nukes. 





> "35 Reasons for Many Small Fission Nukes at the WTC 
> Thursday, July 02, 2009 
> 
> 1) heat generation at ground zero for six months (china syndrome) 
> ..... 
> 
> http://wtcdemolition.blogspot.com/2009/07/35-reasons-for-many-small-fission-nukes.html"







> "China Syndrome at the WTC 
> 
> http://www.nucleardemolition.com/chinasyn.html"



Then cancer caused death rapidly rose. 345 Ground Zero workers have died of various cancers as of June 2010. 





> "9/11 NUKE DEMOLITION PROOF: Firefighters Radiation Cancers “Off the Scale? 
> 
> April 4, 2011 By Daily Mail Reporter 
> 
> A seven-year study by the New York Fire Department has claimed that there are ‘unusual rises?in the number of cancer cases among firefighters who worked in the aftermath of 9/11. 
> 
> Dr. David Prezant, the Fire Department’s chief medical officer, has reportedly said that cancer cases across ‘all ranks?of the FDNY who worked at Ground Zero are ‘up significantly? 
> 
> It is thought that the report ?due to be officially disclosed in time for the 10th anniversary of the terror attacks in September ?cites unusual rises in leukemia, non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma and multiple myeloma. 
> ...



Now you should understand why Eric Holder announced to put "911 mastermind K.S.Mohammed " on trial in New York" in 2009. It was used to justify an "Al Qaida revenge attack for trial of their leader". The planned attack was a nuclear one, so they could blame the cancer were caused by Al Qaida terror attack. The purpose is to cover up the truth that in 911 attack, mini nukes were used. The similar tactic has been tried in 2007, when a B-52 flied over US continental with 6 loaded nuke missiles. New York must have been the target of these nuclear missiles. Of course, mainstream media beat the drum on 911 Master-mind trial but rarely report the unusual cancer deaths of the first responders of ground zero. Because that would expose who was the real Master-mind of 911 ?Al Qaida has no nuclear bomb.


953. Federal prosecutors fired for not evil enough (3/24/2017)

In #902, I said "The main job of Trump is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds". On 3/10 Trump Abruptly Ordered 46 Federal Prosecutors to Resign. I think it was a part plan of 3/15 plot. The purpose was to extort the Federal Attorney of North California to coordinate with the Feds(FBI and DEA) to frame a case on me and my relatives. To cover up the truth, they requested all 46 Federal attorneys to resign altogether. Thus nobody knows the truth of this resignation was for a particular framed case. Similar case took place ten years ago. Here is what I wrote then:

475. The fired Federal Attorney and March plot (3/28/07)

Kevin Ryan was fired (in the name of resignation) at the same time when Neigroponte lost his post of the National intelligence head. They were punished for failure to frame an innocent person in created crime. To cover up Ryan's forced resignation, other Federal Attorney became sacrifice. DOJ fired those whom were thought not loyal to Bush to make Ryan's resignation not so evident. 

Most of those fired issued a stiff defense of their conduct except Kevin Ryan. It could prove my allegation that they were sacrifice. Read the following news, you may understand better. 

Re: "S. F. prosecutor's firing unchallenged
Howard Mintz
Mercury News   March 21, 2007

Despite all the controversy surrounding the firing of eight US attorneys, the release of thousands of pages of internal Justice Department documents shows there has not been much protest over the ouster of San Francisco US Attorney Kevin Ryan,.....

Ryan was among the US attorneys asked to resign in the December purge, but Bush administration critics, including Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., have not cited his dismissal as being tainted by politics. 
.......

Unlike other US attorneys who protested their firings, there are few exchanges involving Ryan in the newly released documents. One Justice Department e-mail quotes Ryan's former chief assistant, Eumi Choi, as saying Ryan was remaining a "company man" after his firing and refusing to take phone calls from Feinstein."

In early 1990s, when I found Feds (FBI, DEA) using radioactive material as tracing tactic which hurt my health, I complained to Federal Attorney's office. I was very innocent then, after failing to complain in some office like D.A.'s office or organization such like ACLU... I went to the Federal Building. I went there several times until an aide told me that "there is no use to come  here. We cooperate with FBI." Then I knew they work together. 

Did Ryan, as DOJ said, run his office in disarray? No, he did a very aggressive job. From the news "Ryan has beefed up the San Jose branch to 20 lawyers from the usual dozen or so, an unprecedented level.", I knew he arranged almost eight or so Federal Attorney to frame me in case. What have they done? 

To plant drug at my house by "free gift". To disguise contractor for "reasonable search". To block the drainage to search  the water after I washing the clothes or take a bath. To collect the garbage by a cover up "garbage company". To manipulate my wife to file tax return without my consent. To cut my financial support...... All these were the work done by the attorneys in Ryan's office with the Feds. 

One thing you should know is that Ryan was not fired for doing these evil things. He was fired for not evil enough to frame me in a case they created.

----------


## katsung47

954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)

In last June in article #908 to #922 I wrote about how the Feds(the FBI and DEA) to create falling death by acoustic weapon. Last month(March) the vibration of earth came again with ever stronger sensitivity. So the Feds plan a new case with usage of acoustic weapon. Last year the plot was to break the roof beam of the house to create a falling death. The target of the current case should be different because there is no worker on roof. Then what is it?

I think this time the Feds are trying to damage the water pipe(under ground too) to create a flooding.  Recently, my wife suggested to remodel the bath room. I didn't agree. I worry the Feds (disguised as contractor) would install high technique killing weapon in their work). What damage can justify a contract? A flooding will do.   

Strange to say, at least twice in these two weeks I have seen an advertisement of W******** roofing Co. (The company contracted roofing work of my house last year. I think it works for the Feds to inspect people's house) in a Chinese TV channel. What is their purpose? I think they knew I'd feel the unusual vibration since it's too strong. They want me to believe it's again the old tactic to break the wooden structure. But I know not only the wooden beam, water pipe also has its own resonance and been damaged by acoustic weapon. 



908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground. 

Last year I felt a long lasting vibration of the ground. It gave me a feeling looked like that a machine was working underneath. I could feel it clearly  when I laid on the carpet especially in the morning before dawn when there is no human activity. But I could hardly feel it once I stood up during day time. I speculated that the Feds was using acoustic weapon. 

There was an apple tree next to my bedroom. One day a branch of it was broken. Several days later, the whole tree was broken. There are several fruit trees in my yard, only this one was broken off for no obvious reason.  

At that time, the media was hot on a topic that an apartment balcony in Berkeley collapsed because the support beam rotted. The incident killed six students. 





> 6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse
> 
> “It appears to be a classic case of dry rot, meaning water intruded into the building [and] rotted the wood?




6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse are identified; inquiry begins - LA Times

I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair. She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkeley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling. 

I don't think the incident of the balcony collapse of Berkeley and the broken off of the apple tree were coincidence. I allege they were damaged by acoustic weapon and the strange vibration of the ground was the result of acoustic weapon

Recently, I feel that strange vibration again. It is stronger then ever. To damage the roof? The house? The underneath pipeline? Or to create a sink hole? They must have a purpose. So I write this message here to see what happen next. 


955. New deal on 4/7? (4/4/2017)

Trump will meet Chinese president Xi on 4/6 and 4/7 at his private residence of Mara-lago in Florida. Obviously they have a secret deal to confirm in that meeting. You may have noticed that Trump always complained information leaked in White House. They don't trust their own people, capital,and security. That's because the deal is evil and criminal. They don't want any body know it.

The deal will still be the same. I think. The target is Kat Sung and his family members. China will play a major role in a framed drug case. The payment is similar- to help China to become the super power of the world. That should be the demand of China and the Feds has to be followed. The demand 
could be financial interest for China. 

The economy of China has problem in recent years. It has depended heavily on investment into fixed assets such as roads, railways and apartment complexes. Is it a coincidence that Trump's announcement of $1 trillion infrastructure plan in 2017? The contract could be a good payment in deal with China.

----------


## katsung47

956.The murder of Kim Jong-nang is part of Korea war plan (4/15/2017)


The murder of N.Korea's dictator Kim Jong-Un’s estranged half brother, Kim Jong Nam, in February in Malaysia was done by the US intelligence. I think. Because N.Korea is a totalitarian country. Where the government rules people with high pressure. They can arrest, detain, kill people in direct way because the system allowed them to do so. When they carry out terrorist activity abroad, same characteristic shown. N.Korea had bombed a S.Korea passenger airplane abroad. It's a direct violence. While the assassination of Kim Jong-nam was a very complex case. Two killers in the final murder stage - two women, were cheated into this case. They thought it was only a prank. Kim Chong-nang was killed by chemical poison - combined by two different chemicals from two women. So the woman could claim innocent because the chemical was unharmful before they reacted into poison on Kim's face. (Kim was killed after two women one after another put chemical on his face, women were told it was a plank.)

It was a very intelligent assassination. The chief plotter can never be found.

The direct killers are two foreigners: one is a Vietnamese and the other one is an Indonesian. That's not the way N.Korean used to do. Dictators don't trust their own people unless it is deep brain washed, let alone foreign people. 

US is a said "Democratic country". There is law to restrain its intelligence to act illegally, So they developed a bunch of tactics. To fulfill a mission through the hand of foreign agent is a common method. e.g. Wikileaks is a false flag used to meddle water. Julian Assange is an Australian. To interfere 2016 president election, Russian was bribed to hack Democrat's candidate. In my case, Chinese is bribed to frame drug case. It makes the chief plotter safe with the collaboration of a hostile country. 

The recent development proves the murder of Kim Jong-nang was a part of a war plan in Korea Peninsula. Kim Jong-nang was under Chinese protection. He and his family lived in Macao (a former colony of Portugal now taken back by China) He is no doubt pro-China. 


US now openly announces a war plan on N.Korea. I think the core plan is: decapitation of Kim Jong-un. But if Kim Jong-un is dead, in monarch style N.Korea, Kim Jong-nang could succeeds to be the fourth ruler of Kim family. US  wouldn't want to see N.Korea fall into the hand of China. Kim Jong-un is not obedient to China anyhow. Then Kim jong-nang's death becomes part of Korea war plan.  


Though most likely it will be a missile attack on N.Korea like what they had done in this month in Syria and bomb attack in Afghanistan.


957. A decapitation strike on N.korea is ready (4/18/2017)

US has developed a system of human location. The activity of a target like Kim Jong-un is no doubt under surveillance of high sky drone or space satellite. People know their communication are spied by NSA. Not much people know their activity are spied by NGA. 





> The Multibillion-Dollar U.S. Spy Agency You Haven’t Heard of
> 
> On a heavily protected military base some 15 miles south of Washington, D.C., sits the massive headquarters of a spy agency few know exists. Even Barack Obama, five months into his presidency, seemed not to have recognized its name. While shaking hands at a Five Guys hamburger restaurant in Washington in May 2009, he asked a customer seated at a table about his job. “What do you [do]?” the president inquired. “I work at NGA, National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency,” the man answered. Obama appeared dumbfounded. “So, explain to me exactly what this National Geospatial…” he said, unable to finish the name. Eight years after that videotape aired, the NGA remains by far the most shadowy member of the Big Five spy agencies, which include the CIA and the National Security Agency.
> ......
> 
> With the capability to watch an area of 10 or even 15 square miles at a time, it would take just two drones hovering over Manhattan to continuously observe and follow all outdoor human activity, night and day. It can zoom in on an object as small as a stick of butter on a plate and store up to 1 million terabytes of data a day. That capacity would allow analysts to look back in time over days, weeks, or months. Technology is in the works to enable drones to remain aloft for years at a time.
> 
> James Bamford; The Multibillion-Dollar U.S. Spy Agency You Havent Heard of



US has prepared a decapitation strike operation already. Though most likely it will be a missile attack on N.Korea like what they had done in Syria and bomb attack (Mother of all bombs) in Afghanistan just several days away. 




> SEAL Team 6 is reportedly training for a decapitation strike against North Korea's Kim regime
> 
> Alex Lockie      Mar. 13, 2017, 
> 
> US Navy SEALs, F-35s to decapitate North Korea's Kim regime - Business Insider

----------


## katsung47

958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)

Started from April 20, for nearly a week, PG&E had a commercial broadcast in TV channel KTSF26. In the commercial, PG&E apologized for the gas explosion in San Bruno six years ago. What made PG&E to remind public of a tragedy six years ago? Since the Feds have a tradition to intimidate people openly in media and the strong vibration of the ground I have felt nearly a month until now, I think the Feds may have plotted a gas leaking explosion by acoustic weapon. Four weeks ago, I wrote "954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)", thought the use of acoustic weapon was to damage the water pipe, the PG&E's commercial proves they have other purpose. 

Beware of a gas explosion in North San Jose near Milpitas. 

About San Bruno gas explosion. I talked about it four years ago:

770. Drill in “Boston bombing?and “Texas explosion?(5/7/2013)

.......

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose. 


As for TV commercial intimidation, see "815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)" 
TV commercial intimidation



959. May, June plot (5/2/2017)

After Trump sitting on the Chair of US president, Three times the Feds tried to actify a plot to frame a drug case on my family.  

1. 2/19 plot. Came with two events to distract: Trump's fake Sweden terrorist attack news(see #949) and the warning of the collapse of Oroville dam in North California.(see #950) 

2. 3/15 plot. came with two events: Winter storm Stella slammed New York. (When there would be a nuke terror attack taking place, I allege. see #951,952) and a possible financial crisis (Government reached debt ceiling and ran out of money). Though they didn't let it happen, just like that big terrorist attack hadn't happened in Sweden as Trump said. An article one day later proved there could have been one crisis breaking out on 3/15 if the Feds intended so. 





> Mac Slavo: "On June 1st The Deep State Will Move To Overthrow Trump"
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Mar 16, 2017 2:00 AM
> 
> But this time around we may see a very different set of events play out. If it isn’t clear to you just yet, President Trump is under attack from all sides. Democrats, the media and even members of his own Party want to see him fail. But perhaps more importantly, it is the shadow operators known as “The Deep State” who may take this opportunity to lay the blame for decades of machinations at Trump’s feet.
> 
> These shadow forces have been at work manipulating everything from the global economy to the political affairs of sovereign nations.
> 
> ...



3. The article proved my allegation of 3/15 plot was reasonable. Then the new plot is coming. It took only three days for them to plan a new one. 

 On 3/18 my sister in law came to my house, brought us a bunch of all kinds of fresh vegetable. She said she and my brother would go to Shanghai and would be back in late May.It was more than two months. She wouldn't waste those vegetables, so brought them to us. Obviously, they hadn't prepared for such a trip. I think it was a sudden order from the Feds.  

I call it May, June plot. To that article, something big will happen on 6/1. My brother and his wife has been arranged to come back in the end of May. That is not a coincidence. Likely there will be a financial collapse to distract if there is a framed criminal case. Chinese secret police will play a main role in that case. 

The financial crisis could have happened any time in May when they framed a drug case on my family member, as the US government warns us there will be terror attack in Europe and US. 





> TSA warns against truck-ramming attacks - fox25boston.com
> Fox25boston 
> May 04, 2017 · Trucks and buses are at the center of the latest government warning regarding possible terrorist attacks and big cities are being told to stay on alert.

----------


## katsung47

960. Silk Road Forum (5/13/2017)

Trump fired FBI Director Comey. There is a big argument. I think it's part of the Feds' plan - "Drain the swamp". To have a FBI Chief of their own. The last FBI director who left the post without fulfill the full ten years term is Louis Freeh. Both left on my case, I think. 

Louis Freeh's case: I (Kat Sung) am the target of the Feds. They plotted to eliminate me in a framed drug case with Chinese secret police. The Feds signed a secret deal with Chinese police. 

1. To justify the payment to Chinese secret police, Pentagon created an air incident(US spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter in South China Sea and landed in HaiNang Island.)

4/11/2001, spy plane crew were released by China. A step to justify the payment as ransom for the crew. 

2. 6/11/2001 Tim McVeigh (Oklahoma bomber) was executed. It was a planed breaking out date of the framed drug case. The planed case failed. (see story) The Feds used to distract public attention from a small case by a big event. 

** Louis Freeh, FBI Chief resigned in June, two years short of his term. He took the responsibility of that secret deal which made China an economic power. 

3. 9/11/2001. 911 attack in New York which justify the Afghan war and Irag war. A pay back from the Feds to Pentagon for spy plane case. 

7/13/2001  China granted to host 2008 Olympic Game.
9/17/2001  China got the membership of WTO. These are the payments to China. Since then China has a big leap on its economy and now is the economy number 2 of the world. 

I conclude this from Skolnick's article and my experience. The persecution from the Feds never stops. Now there is a new one. 

4/7/2017  Trump met with Chinese president Xi in Mara-lago in the name of discussing the North Korea issue. I think it's for another secret deal. N. Korea case is a very formal national event. It should be talked in Washington D.C.. But scandalous things are afraid to be exposed to the sunlight. They even don't trust people worked in White house. see "955. New deal on 4/7? (4/4/2017)"

5/9/2017  Trump fired FBI Chief Comey. I think a new framed case has been arranged by the Feds and Chinese secret police. They need some one of their own to carry out the illegal operation. 

5/15/2017  One Belt and One Road Forum holds in Beijing. I think the payment of secret deal to China 
will be signed in the form of contract or treaty, possibly with some ally's infrastructure contract such like high speed rail contract (Indonesia) or treaty with N.Korea. 





> China has managed to rope in the US at the last minute for its Silk Road summit besides South Korea, the EU and Japan, leaving India to be the only major country yet to confirm its participation in the high-profile event.
> 
> The Trump administration announced that Matt Pottinger, Special Assistant to the President and senior director for East Asia of National Security Council of the White House, will lead the US delegation to the attend the One Belt and One Road Forum.
> 
> "The United States recognises the importance of China's One Belt and One Road initiative and is to send delegates to attend the Belt and Road Forum May 14-15 in Beijing," a joint statement by China's finance and commerce ministries said.



China ropes in US, Japan for Silk Road summit | Business Standard News

Later May. My brother was arranged a trip to Shanghai in March and will come back in late May. The Feds used to plot a case when victims are in trip. see last message #559. 

see story at:   
From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack




961. The real reason why Comey was fired (5/16/2017)

In last message, I said "The last FBI director who left the post without fulfilling the full ten years term is Louis Freeh. Both left on my case, I think." But Freeh resigned to take the responsibility to sign a secret deal with China whom collaborated to frame a drug case. Comey was fired for his persistence on law. That's quite different. 





> WHITE HOUSE: FBI DIRECTOR JAMES COMEY FIRED
> 
> 5/9/2017
> 
> .... Before the past months' controversies, Comey was perhaps best known for a remarkable 2004 standoff with top officials in the George W. Bush administration over a federal domestic surveillance program.
> 
> As the deputy attorney general, Comey rushed to the hospital bed of Attorney General John Ashcroft to physically stop White House officials in their bid to get his ailing boss to reauthorize a secret no-warrant wiretapping program.
> 
> Comey described the incident in 2007 testimony to Congress, explaining that he believed the spy program put in place after the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks was legally questionable.
> ...





FBI director James Comey fired, White House says | abc7chicago.com

It happened in 2004 - the year when the Feds tried to eliminate me by "unreasonable search and arrest by police". Here is a quote of my message #238. 

"238. Manipulate Supreme Court (7/4/2004)

Several times I talked about my allegations that Feds tried to force me out alone. On the purpose to eliminate me by unreasonable police search, arrest or police violence. 

Re: "My immediate thought was that it proved my allegation they would use local policeman for a violent murder or arrest." (229. Unreasonable search and arrest (5/19))

"Forcing me out alone, or in a stranger's car, to encounter a police search, then a police violence or arrest. (230. Unreasonable search and arrest (2) (5/24))"

What the Feds want is to have a "no-warrant wiretapping programe". It means a power of search and arrest without warrant. How civilians are threatened by this? Here is what I wrote,

369. D.O.J. wants unlimited power (1/2/06)

Though Bush tries to put the argument in the name of "we are in the war, saving American's lives", his real purpose is to legalize unreasonable search. The real commander behind him is the Department of Justice. 

1) US citizens are protected by the Constitution. If government wants to put you under surveillance, they must apply for a warrant from the court with evidence. 

2) FISA(Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) is in low standard. Government can apply a warrant based on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to prevent it to be used in domestic criminal case. Because there is big difference between suspicion and evidence. And we have seen how D.O.J. hates this wall and activated waves of attack on it. ....


370. The corrupt D.O.J. attacks (1/2/06)

The purpose of 4th Amendment is to protect people from evil activities (set up, plant) of corrupt law enforcement agent. 

If corrupt official plant fake evidence at your home. (gun, drugs) And asked for a search warrant. Judge would asked him for evidence. The corrupt official couldn't say:" Because I suspect it." That's how domestic criminal law requires. It depends on Evidence not suspicion. 
The official also couldn't say, "I knew it because I had a search already." That's unreasonable search. (warrantless search) It's illegal. 

FISA standard is low. Law enforcement official can request a warrant on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to forbid it be used in domestic criminal law. Otherwise 4th amendment will mean nothing. 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home. Then apply a warrant from FISA. Say they suspect you are a terrorist. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed. A foreign intelligence method is used in domestic criminal law. Though D.O.J. said Patriot Act gave them such privilege, there is at least a FISA court watch their behavior. 


Now you see how important Comey had done in 2004, he protected the Fourth amendment of the Constitution. 


But a man adheres to law
 is an obstacle to corruptive officials. That's why Comey was fired by Trump - Who stole the president power with the help of the Feds. 

Comey was fired on May 9. I allege it is for a framed drug case. My brother and his wife has been arranged a trip to Shanghai in March and will return in late May. It's an unusual long time trip. So I worry the Feds has planted in my brother's house too. The Feds (FBI and DEA) need a Chief of their own to handle a framed case. Chinese secret police plays a big role in this case. They'll make a search and arrest when my brother passed the custom in late May.

----------


## DeletePlease

> My brother and his wife has been arranged a trip to Shanghai in March and will return in late May. It's an unusual long time trip.



I don't mean to intrude, but 3 months abroad for a trip to a foreign country is actually pretty normal.

----------


## katsung47

> I don't mean to intrude, but 3 months abroad for a trip to a foreign country is actually pretty normal.



Maybe I'm ignorant. 

962. The late May plot is a big operation (5/25/2017)


The late May plot is a big operation. Since I revealed the Feds would frame a case on my brother in his trip in "959. May, June plot (5/2/2017)", especially revealed their core plot - the firing of FBI Chief Comey on May 9, a lot of things have taken place. It seems the Feds have abandoned their original plan and released their sub plan one by another. 


1. There was a worldwide ransom-ware cyber attack on May 12. My posting revealed the true face of the Feds.(the FBI)  The posting is an important target of the Feds. They want to wipe it out immediately after I have been eliminated. 


2. Big events to distract public attention from a framed drug case. It used to be terror attack, big natural disaster, or financial crisis. The terror attack used to be designed to take place at the same time when the framed case happens. Like the fake "Sweden terror attack on 2/17", (claimed by Donald Trump for 2/19 plot) Manchester bombing on 5/22 and Islamic rebel crisis in Philippines in this late May plot. 


3. In #959, I referred an article that said, "On June 1st The Deep State Will Move To Overthrow Trump". I think it was a big event created to distract the late May framed drug case. What happens now is there is a special investigation led by former FBI Chief Mueller. Any time they can develop an impeachment on Trump. The situation now proves that article is correct and my allegation is reasonable. 


 Though something should have happened later now happens ahead of time, it may mean the Feds has changed their tactic. More big terrorist attack may still take place; more cyber attacks can still happen, (remember if it is the one I talked about, they'll make my postings disappear from internet) and continuing exposures will draw public's attention to the fate of President Trump. 

On 5/13, in message #960, I said "5/15/2017 One Belt and One Road Forum holds in Beijing. I think the payment of secret deal to China will be signed in the form of contract or treaty, possibly with some ally's infrastructure contract such like high speed rail contract (Indonesia) or treaty with N.Korea."


It is proved two days later, 






> Indonesia, China consortium sign $4.5 billion loan for rail project
> BUSINESS NEWS | Mon May 15, 2017
> 
> 
> Indonesia, China consortium sign $4.5 billion loan for rail project | Reuters




963. The 5/27 plot (5/27/2017)

Last night my wife came home and told me my youngest sister would have a dinner party tomorrow (5/27). This means the framed case designed to break out on 5/27. The Feds used to arrange a gathering so it's easy for them to arrest people they want to frame. My brother and his wife will back to US on 5/28. 5/27 is the time they are to boarding the plane. They will be arrested by Chinese police, I think. This case has been planned for months after the 3/15 plot went soured. 

Of course, China will get big payment. The contract of high speed rail in Indonesia is just a small one. The main one will be bigger. It will be justified in the name of helping to solve the nuclear problem of N.Korea. So something big will happen in N.Korea. 

Not only N. Korea is involved, there will be mass killing in Philippines too. My wife has many relatives living in Philippines. Last Novermber, my wife was arranged a Philippines trip hurriedly. see:"933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)". I think the Feds try to kill people who know this story. Duterte cut short his visit to Russia on 5/24. He is for that 5/27 plot. 

‘We need modern weapons’: Duterte meets Putin, cuts trip short over Philippines terrorist crisis
 24 May, 2017 

The meeting between President Vladimir Putin and Duterte was scheduled for Thursday but was brought forward to Tuesday evening after the Philippines president declared martial law and was forced to return home. 

https://www.rt.com/news/389509-duter...oscow-meeting/

They chose 5/27 as action day because Monday(5/29) is holiday. The Feds have two days to perform murder in jail. 





> Originally Posted by Gray View Post
> You know that when you predict that the Feds will attemp to kill you or your family, and then it doesn't happen, we can still see what you wrote before, don't you?




It's in this way. When a thief was trying to steal, someone reminded public by shouting "Beware of pick pocket". You also can claim because nothing happens, so there is no stealing attempt. 


The problem is if I don't talk about it, something serious would have happened. And at that time I have no chance to argue with you. 


What I can do is to put the fact there and link it with my analysis. If you think it's nonsense, debate with me or just leave it alone. I have no ability to create all these events and make them such a story.


964. The FBI is the mastermind (6/3/2017)

Comey is not a FBI insider. Though he was picked up by Obama as Chief of the FBI. Comey adheres to the law that restrained the FBI from abusing power.  

Trump is a candidate of the Feds(FBI) That's why Comey was fired by Trump. Trump carries out the order from his real boss - the FBI.

Here is the story Comey is just a puppet. Though namely he is the "Chief". He couldn't control the FBI. On the contrary, the FBI controlled him. Here is the story how he followed the will of the FBI 
to send Trump to the seat of US president. 

930. FBI activate a coup (11/6/2016)


I had such information from internet:





> Cone of silence
> 
> According to an FBI source, Comey had over a hundred letters of resignation sitting on his desk. When he walked through the halls, agents would turn their back and look the other way. Then he reopened the case, and "the entire building broke out in cheers". 
> 
> http://forums.compuserve.com/discuss...1?nav=messages







> '
> BREAKING: Comey mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes
> Posted on November 4, 2016
> 
> BREAKING: Comey Mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes | True Pundit



Apparently, Comey under the pressure of FBI officials to re-open investigation on Clinton's email case. That's an open interference in election. The purpose is to help their candidate - Trump to grab the power seat of president. I think the FBI has big plan in next year. 

From my point of view, it's no other than a coup. In dictatorship, the officials activate army to take over control. In US, they activate themselves - secret police.

----------


## katsung47

965. Poison(liquid) gas attack on 6/9 (6/12/2017)

May and June is dry season in San Jose. But recently, there were a few light rain at night. I have some container in yard to collect rain water. I noticed there was a little water inside the container otherwise I even was not aware there had been a rain at night. I was alarmed because I fear the Feds would attribute the death to West Niles disease spread by mosquitoes. 

The weather report of 6/8 said there would be a light rain at late night. Next morning, I look outside, found it was dry. At half after eight, my wife went to work. She left with the door open so I close the door for her. To my surprise, she came back home and left the door opened again. I later think it was the direct from her handler. Of course I closed the door. 

After breakfast I went to back yard. Then it started rain. It was light rain. I could feel humid little water drop floating in the air, like heavy foggy days in winter. When the water drop became bigger I went inside. 

In noon I had a severe stomach ache. It happened three times that day. All happened about four hours late after the meal. Since the Feds continuously poisoning my food, I keep alarm on food. Lucky enough this time, all the food I had eaten that day were verified safe before so I could exclude the food factor. Then what is it?

That unusual June light rain reminded me of Kim Jongnan's murder case. He died of a liquid poison VX by skin contact or gas breathing. I allege the Feds used the same material to poison me recently. 
They spread the poison with rain drop at night on the purpose to let victim breathe in the evaporated poisonous gas next morning. When the the result couldn't satisfy their desire, they created a light rain to increase the dose. 





> VX is very slow to evaporate and is therefore usually found as a viscous liquid, similar in texture to motor oil or honey.
> 
> In this state, it's highly toxic when it comes into contact with skin.
> 
> "You need a microscopic amount to kill one person, which is what happened to Kim Jong Nam," said Bretton-Gordon, the chemical weapons expert.
> 
> It's likely that Kim at experienced pinpointed pupils, a runny nose, and nausea, before finding it hard to breathe and feeling his heart racing.
> 
> He probably then had loss of bladder and bowel control, convulsions, seizures, and finally death while on the way to the hospital just minutes later.
> ...




I didn't suffer the described symptoms of the news. I think they used diluted liquid to make it hard to be discovered. What happened to me is my digestive system was hurt. It caused swollen digestive organ that caused severe pain when the food passes through. The pain is so severe that it causes sweating. The pain caused by solid food or long fiber food. Liquefied food can ease the pain. 

In my experience the rain water drop is identical to description "a colorless, odorless, tasteless(I didn't taste) liquid that's deadly in microscopic amounts." So microscopic that a fog amount cause a suffering.


966. Acoustic weapon attack after gas attack (6/19/2017)

I wrote "965, Gas attack" on 9/12. Next day, 9/13, the overcast sky became a bright day full of sunshine. For that gas attack, the Feds maintained week long cloudy weather so they could spread chemical by rain. When I revealed it, they quickly changed the weather style by moving in warm air mass. The high temperature quickly jumped to 90s from 70s within days. 





> Dangerous heat to scorch southwestern US through midweek
> June 18, 2017, 6:47:27 AM EDT
> 
> The dangerous heat baking the southwestern United States will not relent its grip on the region through much of the week.
> 
> San Jose Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for CA 95110







> Sizzling heat wave creates health hazard in Southwestern U.S.
> 	Yahoo News Digest       June 19, 2017
> 
> The Southwest is about to feel the wrath of a punishing heat wave that includes a forecast of 120 degrees in Phoenix



On same day of 9/13, the strong ground vibration came back too with the sunshine. I think the Feds quickly planed a new plot with acoustic weapon to murder- introduce natural heat to cover up the heat created by resonance. 

On 9/14, I also suffered a poison attack. It might be a cover up action. But to my experience, It's not gas chemical attack, though the result were similar - severe stomach-ache. In gas attack, the pain took place four hours and thirty minutes later after meal. In food poison case, the pain took place one hour later after meal. The difference is evident. I have to sleep in hall in case some one to enter house to poison the food. 

910. Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26/2016, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 


http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI

Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.

----------


## katsung47

Correcting error in #966.

1. In line 1, error:  Gas attack" on 9/12. Next day, 9/13,
         correction:  Gas attack" on 6/12. Next day, 6/13,

2. Line 14,   error:  On same day of 9/13,
         Correction:  On same day of 6/13,  

3. Line 17,   error:  On 9/14
         Correction:  On 6/14


967. Question about gas attack of 965 (6/26/2017)





> Are you suggesting that your wife is in on a government plot to poison you?
> 
> If any of what you said were true, hundreds of people around would be getting sick as well. You cannot target a single individual with an airborne gas without affecting other people in the area.
> 
> Chill out and take some pepto.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/..._attack_in_us/



Yes, I think so. One tactic the Feds uses is to provoke married couple(or other family members) so they can benefit from the family conflict. Though my wife doesn't necessarily involve in direct poison, she may passively join in. e.g. in this gas poison attempt, she left the door opened in the name of "to fresh the air inside the house". I think that's the order from her handler. My wife maybe even not know what is it for. 

1. Drone now is a popular flying tool. There should be no problem for them to spread liquid precisely in victim's yard. Those drones Amazon even used to deliver small packages. 

2. VX is very slow to evaporate and is therefore usually found as a viscous liquid, similar in texture to motor oil or honey. It's not a material easy to be diffused. 

3. The Feds (FBI and DEA) have moved residents in my area away already. What left in my neighborhood are agents and informants. They should have been noticed to leave if there is a danger. 

*Neighboring People I knew were dead or moved. 
#10. The death of old people

My daughter had three playmates at that time. They knew each other in the park next to us. They lived in same street. After the drug case, (about in 1992)the girls' parents moved away with them, Leaving three old people in their houses. The three old people are: grandma Lin, grandma Huang and grandpa Huang. It's unusual because in Asian' tradition, working parents used to let grandparents foster children. The girls age were 3-5 years old then. 

Then on March 1999, I left for South-east Asia because I could not bear the torture of EM wave. (Although I don't know exactly what kind of wave they are using, electric-magnet wave is the best word for it. Microwave is one kind of it.) Within months after my leaving, all three old people died. It seems that they will eliminate those who know my story. I worry about those young people's lives if their death could not been explained as old. I'm afraid law enforcement agent will frame them in some case,(drug case is the easiest one) and then kill them in custody by the hands of gang members in jail. 

*community several blocks away from my house are emptied already. 
#733. Swimming pool speaks (8/20/2012)

In 1990s, when I abandoned driving, I used to walk to the super markets. I was impressed by the large noise of cheering children in a swimming pool along Amberwood Ln which is cross High Way 680 from my house. The pool belongs to a Condo community. Probably started from 2000, the children disappeared. I was too, impressed by the dead silence when I passed that swimming pool. The Feds must have moved all families away. (at least the families with children) I realized how large scale the case was that the Feds applied on me. 

This year, I learned the skill to post the picture to the internet. On August 5, Sunday, between 4 pm to 5:30 pm, I took pictures of the two swimming pools near my residence. Summer will end. New school year will soon start. The swimming pool is as dead as it was in recent decade. 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/RW...A7Ig=s196-p-no
 

8/5/2012 Sunday 4pm Amberwood Ln.

https://www.christianforums.com/prox...eedad9b41b4cd0

8/5/2012 5:30pm Sunday Alves Circle, Croply Rd. 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/n9...S1ZA=s196-p-no

1,2. Swimming pool
3. Public park
4. Small World Pre-school



968. The Feds behaves like Mafia (7/2/2017)

There was a news on 2/22/2017. I think it is a poison threat from the Feds after their 2/19 case failed to go through. The case was signaled by Trump's fake "terrorist attack on Sweden" and "Oroville dam crisis". (See #947, 948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017), 949,950.)






> Texas to feral pigs: It's time for the 'hog apocalypse' to begin
> 
> Maria Gallucci            Mashable•Feb 22, 2017,
> 
> Sid Miller, the state's agriculture commissioner, just approved a pesticide — called "Kaput Feral Hog Lure" — for statewide use.
> 
> https://twitter.com/texashoghunters/...668736/photo/1
> 
> 
> ...



It's the word "Animals don't die immediately from eating the odorless, tasteless chemical. That would be too kind." reminds me this is not an ordinary news but a torture death threat. The Feds used to symbolize me with pig. See (#967. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig.)

The gas poison (VX?) I talked about in #965 is a torture poison. The pain lasted nearly about an hour and so painful that caused sweating.

----------


## katsung47

969. Poison information for sharing (7/9/2017)

The poison derived from warfaring talked in last message is not long overdue. They had used it on me long time ago. What they approved should be that gas poison - VX. it's new and hard to be discovered - To kill in the form of gas or rain. But they can't say it's a chemical gas, so use "derived from warfaring" instead. 

Sometime ago, I frequently felt a bloody smell from stomach after eating something. I abandoned the food and think that probably was a kind of poison eroded the membrane of stomach that caused bleeding. Now this news said it is a blood thinning agent. 

One kind of poison is a popularly used by Chinese secret police. The symptom is there is itching in joint after eating the food. I allege it would end with thyroid cancer. I used to find it in Chinese candy and biscuit, Especially in date (fruit) and chestnut. They used to be given us as gift from people who came back from a China tour. 

Another poison causes dim vision. I think it is derived from a mouse poison. In a box of "Rat killing bait" I saw the instruction said the bait killing mice by blinding their eyes. The symptom is it came with a lot of tears after eating the food. It used to be mixed in Chocolate as candy. It also can be found in vegetables. I also find it frequently in muffin and cake of a large food wholesale club. Last year my wife had a European tour. She brought back many chocolate, cookie gift box. I found they were all contaminated with that vision poison. I asked why she bought so many she said the "tax free store" was just on sale when she went there. That's the way how the Feds deliver the poison food to their target. 

Poison and Chemical gas attack


970. Trump is the representative of the Feds (7/15/2017)

The first three framed cases since Trump was elected US president. 

(1)I revealed, 933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)
   My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21.

Trump confirmed the secret deal 



> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice
> 
> Reuters  11/14/2016 
> 
> http://webcenters.netscape.compuserv...14/KBN1390D3_7








> China's most-wanted corruption suspect surrenders after 13 years abroad
> 
> Reuters     November 16, 2016
> 
> Yang was ranked number one on the list and is the 37th fugitive to return so far, the commission said.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinas-mo...090847605.html



(2) I revealed, 948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Trump confirmed the secret deal. 




> Trump commits to 'One China' policy in phone call with Xi 
>  CNN    February 10, 2017
> 
> Donald Trump commits to 'One China' policy in phone call with Xi Jinping - CNNPolitics.com







> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S. 
> 
> | Reuters                 Feb 10, 2017 
> 
> She was the 38th person on the list China had managed to get back, the Central Commission for Discipline Inspection said in a brief statement on its website.
> 
> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S. | Reuters




(3) I revealed, 951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)






> One of China's 'Most-Wanted' Fugitives Returns From US to Surrender
> March 09, 2017 
> 
> Wang is the 39th fugitive on the list to return, the graft body said, without giving details, such as whether U.S. law enforcement provided assistance.
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/a/one-of-chi...r/3757023.html




You can see to repatriate Chinese fugitives became part of secret deal between the Feds(FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police. Since then, China abandoned to number their fugitives because it's too evident to reveal their secret deal. 

Be noticed that in November 2016, the US president was still Obama. But it was Trump called China two days before US deported the Chinese most wanted fugitive because he represented the Feds.

----------


## katsung47

971. Secret deal behind Russian's email hacking (7/22/2017)

Trump called Russians to hack Clinton's emails. He says now he didn't know Russians hacking deal. What was his base to call Russian to hack Clinton's email? Idea dropped from the sky? 





> 'Treason'? Critics savage Trump over Russia hack comments
> By NAHAL TOOSI and SEUNG MIN KIM 07/27/2016 
> 
> Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> 
> &#39;Treason&#39;? Critics savage Trump over Russia hack comments - POLITICO



Of course, Russian wouldn't give a free service. Six months later, Aleppo fell. A first payment to Russia after Trump won the president campaign. Rebel retreated in order. That was an arranged deal. 





> Aleppo: Evacuations resume after buses set ablaze
> 
>  CNN         December 18, 20
> 
> As many as 9,000 people had been evacuated from eastern Aleppo in nine convoys on Thursday and Friday



The full deal is done one year later. Tillerson's words means "Now we fulfill the deal. Syria is yours". 





> US Secretary of State says 'Syria's fate is in Russian hands now'
>    The Independent•             July 3, 2017
> 
> The US Secretary of State has reportedly told the United Nations Secretary General that he thinks the fate of Syria and its leader is now up to Russia.
> 
> Rex Tillerson held a private meeting with Antonio Guterres at the State Department when he said the US was limiting its mission to defeating terror group Isis, according to Foreign Policy.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-secret...204527145.html







> Trump and Putin's Syria Ceasefire Effectively Lets Assad Off the Hook
> Time	               July 10, 2017
> 
> Observers and former U.S. officials say the ceasefire deal effectively guarantees Assad’s regime remains in place, in spite of Trump administration rhetoric to the contrary.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-put...165537133.html



Meanwhile, US had a missile attack on Syria in the name that Syria had a chemical weapon violation, that was a cover up operation of the secret deal. 


972. Facebook does police job (7/28/2017)

I have been blocked to post in face book since 7/21. When I try to enter the face book site, The page show a request





> Upload A Photo Of Yourself
> Please upload a photo of yourself that clearly shows your face. We'll check it and then permanently delete it from our servers.
> Choose File
> Continue



It seems Facebook is collecting information of members' face. I don't want to give my photo to Facebook, then it gave another choice: to identify two photos which it said were my friends. I don't know these people. It gave me only two choices:  





> Choose a Security Check
> How do you want to confirm your identity?
> Identify photos of friends
> Upload a photo ID



It's like a police check on criminals. I don't know if others have same problem. Or is it a special work just on me by the surveillance team? To ban me post in Facebook.

There will be a new plot in August. The Home owners Association has a meeting two days ago. The Feds used to use it as a tool to inspect residents' home.

----------


## katsung47

973. August plot (8/2/2017)

In the end of July, China got two of their most wanted fugitives. 





> One of China's 'most-wanted' fugitives returns after 19 years in U.S.
>  Reuters             7/31/2017
> 
> One of China's "most-wanted" overseas fugitives turned herself in on Monday after spending 19 years in the United States, the anti-corruption agency said.
> 
> Huang is the 43rd on the list to have returned to China since the operation was launched, the commission said in a statement on its website.
> 
> One of China&#39;s &#39;most-wanted&#39; fugitives returns after 19 years in U.S.



---------





> China says one of its 'most wanted' fugitives now in custody
> 	Reuters•July 29, 2017
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Ren Biao, one of China's most wanted fugitives accused of forgery and fraudulently obtaining loans, has returned to the country and handed himself over to the police, the graft watchdog said on Saturday.
> 
> Ren's name was on a 2015 list of China's 100 most wanted corruption suspects living abroad and targeted with an Interpol red notice. He is the 42nd of the 100 to be returned to China, the CCDI notice said.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-say...071135991.html



Since each time the Feds planned a framed case, they used to collude with Chinese secret police. As a routine, China used to get a small confirmation payment from the U.S.. This time they got two. It's unusual. It may mean they made it a big one. I have been blocked to post in Facebook since last week. It must be part of that plot. 

Christopher Wray is confirmed as new FBI director 8/1. It is not a coincidence. I think he is chosen for my case. To frame me and people know my story in a case, they need some one to perform planting and unreasonable search and arrest. Wray will take the responsibility. 



974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)

On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house. I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at. He left hurriedly after I asking him why there was no notice in advance. I called p.G.& E that night. The operator confirmed there was a meter change that day but she didn't know why. Billing is normal. I allege that was an operation of the Feds. They could have installed some device in that new meter which may cause leaking to their control. Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologise for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking. 

Re: 958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)

Started from April 20, for nearly a week, PG&E had a commercial broadcast in TV channel KTSF26. In the commercial, PG&E apologized for the gas explosion in San Bruno six years ago. What made PG&E to remind public of a tragedy six years ago? Since the Feds have a tradition to intimidate people openly in media and the strong vibration of the ground I have felt nearly a month until now, I think the Feds may have plotted a gas leaking explosion by acoustic weapon. Four weeks ago, I wrote "954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)", thought the use of acoustic weapon was to damage the water pipe, the PG&E's commercial proves they have other purpose. 

Beware of a gas explosion in North San Jose near Milpitas. 

About San Bruno gas explosion. I talked about it four years ago:

770. Drill in “Boston bombing?and “Texas explosion?(5/7/2013)

.......

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose. 


As for TV commercial intimidation, see "815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)" 
TV commercial intimidation

----------


## katsung47

975. How to justify a gas leaking plot (8/15/2017)

On 8/3, P.G.& E. changed gas meter without any reason. I allege it was an operation of the Feds for a "gas leaking plot". (see #974)

On 8/6, In TV news, I learned a news:





> Mother, Child Injured After Tree Branch Falls on Picnic
> A mother and her 2-year-old child were injured when a tree branch fell onto a company picnic held at Menlo College.
> 
> Aug. 7, 2017
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-sta...alls-on-picnic



I noticed this news because I have alleged the Feds had created such incident by acoustic weapon(resonance). see "922. Cover up operation for Acoustic weapon (9/8/2016)"

Next afternoon (8/7), my neighbor drove in lane. Came with him there were several children. They were toddlers, similar to child of that news. I was then aware of that news was made for me. As I have said that the Feds moved residents away from community. What left are agents and informants. I have never seen these toddlers before. It's a tool of their operation. 

The news and the scene next day meant "your neighbor have children, move your tree for their safety". I have tree in front yard. It's private land however. 

Then another news in TV revealed their true purpose.





> UTILITY STRESSES CALLING 811 BEFORE DIGGING
> POSTED ON AUGUST 10, 2017 BY DAVID VAUTHRIN
> 
> In honor of National Safe Digging Day on Friday, August 11, Pacific Gas and Electric Company (PG&E) is asking all Californians to help prevent damage to gas pipelines and other underground utilities. With a free call to 811 or submission on 811express.com at least two working days ahead of any digging projects, homeowners, renters and contractors can ensure their outdoor project is safe to start.
> 
> https://ucononline.com/2017/08/10/ut...g-811-digging/



The tree is near that gas meter. If I move the tree and dig the ground, it will give the Feds an excuse that the work caused the damage of underground gas pipeline. That's how the Feds to justify a gas leaking plot. 



976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

In 2005, my rolling up garage door was broken up by the car my daughter drove. The Homeowners Association warned to fix it right away. I noticed the Feds drove the contractors from the market so their men could take over the work for an unreasonable search and arrest. 12 years ago, I wrote,  





> 300. Garage door (3/27/05)
> 
> On 3/18, Mercury News reported: "Unlicensed contractors get stung". 59 unlicensed builders were nabbed in an undercover sting operation. Those nabbed by the ruse were given criminal citations that could land them in jail for a maximum of six months, or they could be ordered to pay a $1,000 fine." 
> 
> That's amazing similar to the event taken place in July 2003. When Feds tried to force me to have a roof contract with them, they created a roofing worker's death to intimidate other uninsured roofers out of the market. So the undercover contractor could get the deal. (see "145. SARS, a big issue(7/20/03)"



To avoid an unreasonable search, I repaired the garage door. It's more then ten years now, the repaired garage door had worn out and had to be replaced. In late May, the Homeowner Association mailed me a notice that there would be a meeting. I knew that was to justify an inspection. The target was the garage door. 

In mid June, my wife gave me a weekly magazine - "USCITYPOST"(June 17, 2017) In its "Business Classified", I found four advertisement of "Garage door" contractors. In newspaper commercial, "Garage door" is a rare. That four ads obviously were prepared for me. To avoid being framed by the Feds, I had to do it by myself. I thought of the original one piece garage door which I hadn't abandoned. 

The Homeowners Association's meeting date was set on 7/26. I had to replace the garage door at that time. In mid July, I dug out the old one piece door. What surprised me was next day President Trump told media he was going to fire Sessions. 





> Can Trump fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions? Yes, but it would be unprecedented
> Maureen Groppe and Jessica Estepa, USA TODAY      July 20, 2017 
> 
> 
> In an interview with the New York Times, the president on Wednesday slammed Sessions for recusing himself from the Russia investigation, believing that this action led to the appointment of a special counsel.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ted/495537001/



Trump is unqualified to be president. His victory was out of the support of the Feds.(FBI) Now I believe his main task is to eliminate me - Kat Sung. When they thought it was a certain, they didn't expect I dug out an old door. So Trump was so angry. They quickly plan new plots in rogue's way. 

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission.

----------


## katsung47

977. The end of August plot (8/27/2017)

On 8/22, PG&E man came again and replaced the gas meter of my neighborhood. I think it was a cover up job to my allegation in #974 "I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at." Apparently they tried to make the replacement of my gas meter on Aug.3 not so prominent. That later work on my neighbor still doesn't explain why I was the only one had my gas meter replaced on Aug. 3 and other activities done by PG&E in August. (see #975)

On 8/26, the August plot ended. (because new plot developed?)

In framed case, the Feds used to prepare big events to distract public's attention. The distraction for August plot were: 

1. Hurricane Harvey. 
The storm made landfall as a Category 4 hurricane on Friday.  By Aug. 26, it had weakened to a Category 1 storm.

2. Racial riot from Charlottesville. 




> "Berkeley’s far-right rally ‘called off,’ but residents still plan counter-actions
> By Natalie Orenstein      Aug. 26, 2017,"







> "Leader of Right-Wing Group Cancels Planned San Francisco Rally
> by PHIL HELSEL        AUG 25 2017,"



If the Feds carry out the framed case, I think big riots would have happened all over the country. Charlottesville event and Hurricane Harvey were propagandized so much by  media but now suddenly fade away. 


978. The September plot (8/27/2017)

The Feds end the August plot, to continue it with September plot. My wife is arranged a trip to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. 

A week ago, my wife said she wanted to find a suit case in garage for trip.  My wife rarely go to garage. She always buys a new case and left the used one in garage.  It's unusual that she wants old one. I helped her. When we reached the bottom and she still couldn't find the case she wanted, I realize it was something didn't exist. She was doing a search job for the Feds - that's why the Feds tried to damage the garage door for an unreasonable search. I left her alone. 

Next day, I saw her taking a case away. I thought it was to the Feds for examination. I think something will take place in early September. It's easy to plant when someone is in trip or to create an accident when victim is in travel.  

A framed case will happen on September 2. 


979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)

Why the Feds abandoned the planed "Hurricane Harvey" and "Charlottesville racial riot"? Because they focus on murdering Kat Sung. 9/2 plan is a one they think can certaily killing me. 

In murder case, They used to perform action on Friday. Jail won't release detainer on bail in week- ends. So the Feds have two days(Saturday and Sunday) to do the killing. I have no income, I have no available working phone. If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death. 

What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think it is war in Korea Peninsula. 





> US bans travel to North Korea beginning September 1, says Americans should leave
>  Thomson Reuters
> YEGANEH TORBATI          Aug 3rd 2017 6:01AM
> 
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/201...eave/23062831/



Same day on Aug.3rd, there was a "Fed Ex" cart roaring into my lane, then came a PG&E pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. That assures me the Feds decide to carry out unreasonable search and arrest by damaging my garage door or perform a "gas leaking" trick. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" From the timing, the anouncement of Korea travel ban(Aug. 3rd) was accordance to harassing show off in my lane. Also be noticed that the N.Korea travel ban(9/1) is a day before my wife's Canada travel(9/2). 

Since 8/28, several times I was awakened by strong ground vibration around 3 a.m.to 4 a.m. It's accoustic weapon. The Feds seems try to damage the under ground gas pipe with resonance wave. 


See the tactic the Feds to murder in prison:

815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

.......


http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI

Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.



TV commercial intimidation


900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 





> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> Three Santa Clara County sheriff’s jail deputies were charged Tuesday in the slaying of a mentally ill inmate.
> 
> 
> "Michael Tyree was not protected by those correctional officers who were supposed to protect him," Santa Clara County Dist. Atty. Jeff Rosen said. "Instead, they killed him and we have now charged them with murder."
> 
> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate&apos;s death - LA Times



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.






> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## katsung47

980. Korea war crisis used as distract (9/6/2017)


On 8/1, Christopher Wray was confirmed as new FBI director. They had to fill that post because in September plot, they had a secret deal with N. Korea. Someone has to take the responsibility. 

On 8/3, a PG&E man came to replace gas metor of my house. A "Fed Ex" cart roared into my lane to show off Feds' new plot - create a gas leaking case or damage the garage door. 

On 8/3, US announced to ban citizen to travel to North Korea beginning September 1, 




> Thomson Reuters                  Aug 3rd 2017



These two events were part of the September plot that the Feds was going to create "Korea war crisis" to distract a framed case on Kat Sung.

8/12 My wife said she was going to travel Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. I thought the Feds had set up a framed case at that travel time to carry out a search and arrest.  

8/27, N.Korea fired missiles over Japan. It reminded me of Sept. 1st travel ban. I made a search, found it was announced on Aug.3. The day the Feds showing off with attempt of gas attack and garage door damaging tactic. I thus realize the Korea war has been created to cover up the murder case on me. 

8/31, I warned 9/2 could be action date and would be follow by Korea war to distract. (see #979)

9/1, US bans US citizen travel to N. Korea. 

9/2, my wife left for Canada. I warned 9/2 might be action day and followed with war on Korea. 

9/3, N. Korea exploded a hydrogen bomb. N. Korea did their job to the secret deal but Trump did nothing to react. Because the main target - Kat Sung, is still alive. 

If Trump reacted with "fire and fury" as he had promised, then my predict would become true. 

9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area. 

September 2, 2017

California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide? 

9/9, the day my wife returns from Canada. A framed case could happen. The Feds still have an option to distract - bombing N. Korea. Korea war crisis is their core to cover up a domestic framed case. 

There is other big event to distract: hurricane Irma.

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-iwO253k-r...%2BMap%2B1.png



981. Attempt to murder my wife (9/12/2017)

I have warned Korea war crisis would be created to cover up the framed case of 9/2. N.Korea did detonate a nuke bomb on 9/3. If US reacted with "fire and fury" Trump had promised, my predict would have become true. The procedure was so closely carried out. Only the Feds failed to frame me in any framed case. Then the Feds immediately designed another murder case - to kill my wife. 

The Feds used to influence public opinion by TV commercial. on 9/6 and 9/7, an organization had an ad on KTSF26(Chinese) to remind people of "Lupus erythematosus". It was so shortlived(2 days) that I never saw it after 9/7. What I remember of that ad was some people having a parade with banners written "Lupus ..."I even couldn't finish reading the whole banner because the banner was upright, the English was so rare seen.  I was confused the first letter was "I" or "L". I knew it was "lupus erythematosus" only by audio Chinese aside. 

Decades ago when I was a in HongKong, I knew an acquaintance of my parents - Mrs. Wang. Mrs. Wang was a rich widow. She lived with a close friend - Ms. C. Mrs. Wang had a quick death - died of Lupus erythematosus. Although people knew she had such a disease, nobody expected she'd have a sudden death. The gossip in their social circle was: how much did Ms. C got from Wang's wealth. 

In US, when I knew G-man and realized he is a double agent, I also knew Ms.C is G-man's sister. I also found the Feds are money looters. That made Mrs. Wang's death a throughly different story to me. Lupus erythemotosus could be a killing tool of the intelligence. 

I don't think the short lived commercial of Lupus Erythematosus is a coincidence. The disease is incurable and victims mostly are women. In #979. I wrote," If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death." The words might touch off the killing motive. If my wife doesn't exist, that's more convenient for them to do a murder case.

----------


## katsung47

982. Revive the original tactic (9/18/2017)

My wife traveled to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. I thought it was a time range designed for a framed case. During that period, the Feds manipulated weather to create many big events. 
9/2 to 9/4, Unprecedented heat sizzling San Jose area.
9/8, an 8.1 earthquake shook Mexico. 
9/9, Hurricane Irma landed Florida, followed by hurricane Jose. 
All these disasters could have developed more severe if the framed case going through. 

Then two events indicate they revived the old tactic:

1. On 9/14, 



> Five quakes shake San Jose, epicenters near Alum Rock park
> Mark Gomez                September 14, 2017 
> 
> Earthquake shakes near downtown San Jose



I think the Feds are going to create a gas leaking case justified by earthquake. 

2. On 9/15, a man came to pick up the minivan my wife donated. The minivan parked at the front of garage for nearly seven months after my wife having a new car. When they planed to damage the garage door, a parked car would cause trouble for action car. 

Quote from #976: "I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission."  

Now there's open space for the car to impact the garage door. 


983.Earthquake, hurricane and defense budget (9/25/2017)

The Feds (D.O.D. and D.O.J.) activate their high tech. weather alt. machine (HAARP?)for this September plot. We saw so many unprecedented hurricanes Harvey, Irma, Jose, Maria appeared in a month. Also we saw so many big earthquakes in Mexico in September. 

The hurricanes were used to distract the September plot. The earthquakes are used to justify a planed gas leaking plot. 

2017-09-23	Oaxaca	                        6.1 Mw	VII	5	7		
2017-09-19	Mexico City, Morelos, Puebla	7.1 Mw	VIII	310	4,683		
2017-09-07	Chiapas, Oaxaca	                8.1 Mw

2017-09-14      five small earthquakes in San Jose. 

I think the 9/19 Mexico City quake was a swift response to my allegation of #982. To cover up the artificial quake as a natural one. 

It would take a lot of money to carry on such a big operation.Then I noticed the new Pentagon budget.





> "Senate approves $700 billion defense policy bill
> Associated Press	September 18, 2017"



They give more than requested. It's for that special September operation? or for a coming Korea war? or for both? Watch the publish time of these two news. 





> Overview of the FY 2018 Defense Budget Request
> August 3, 2017  |  Katherine Blakeley
> 
> The Trump administration’s first President’s Budget (PB) requests a total of $667.6 billion in discretionary national defense funding for FY 2018, including $639.1 billion for the Department of Defense (DoD). The administration requested $603 billion in base discretionary funding for national defense, an additional $64.6 billion for overseas contingency operations, and $9.7 billion in mandatory spending for a total of $677.1 billion in funding for national defense, known as budget function 050.
> 
> Overview of the FY 2018 Defense Budget Request | CSBA



The approved budget is more than Trump administration requested in August.

The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time. It costs billions of dollars.

----------


## katsung47

984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)

In #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:





> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
> I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide?"



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

Now they hurriedly organized another long trip for my wife, 10/2 to 10/18, 16 days. What will take place? If the Feds can arrest people in this way, it's too easy to plant and frame innocent people.



Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2...h105-p/007.JPG.


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-R...h105-p/006.JPG




985. Las Vegas shooting is a false flag (10/8/2017)

Las Vegas mass slaughtering was a distraction case done by the Feds(FBI and DEA).  

I am the murder target of the Feds(FBI and DEA). Since I stay at home to avoid being set up, They used to organize tours for my relatives to justify a search and arrest. To cover up the framed case from the sight of public, they used to activate big events to distract. My wife were arranged two tours recently. All follow this style. 

1. 9/2 to 9/8, my wife had a tour to Canada. 
   On 8/31, I wrote in #979



> What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think    it is war in Korea Peninsula.



   9/3,(next day to 9/2), N. Korea exploded a nuclear bomb. If Trump kept his promise of "Fire and       fury", there would have been a Korea war. 

2. 10/2 to 10/18, my wife had a tour to Europe. 
   On 9/25, in #983, I said,



> "The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip      to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time."



   10/1, LasVegas mass slaughter took place. (My wife left home at 10/1 evening, around 17pm. she said    the plane would leave at 12:55. I think she meant 0:55 of Oct.2)

3. News said Stephen Paddock might also planned other shooting case in August. It coincides with the murder plot of August. Paddock booked two bedrooms from 8/1 to 8/6 in Blackstone hotel in Chicago which overviews the park where the Lollapalooza music festival took place.(8/2 to 8/5) 

That was the time when I alleged the Feds would create a gas explosion murder on me. (Aug. 3)





> 974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)
> 
> On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house. I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at. He left hurriedly after I asking him why there was no notice in advance. I called p.G.& E that night. The operator confirmed there was a meter change that day but she didn't know why. Billing is normal. I allege that was an operation of the Feds. They could have installed some device in that new meter which may cause leaking to their control. Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologize for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking. 
> 
> Re: 958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)

----------


## katsung47

986. My analysis on Stephen Paddock (10/14/2017)

The gunman of Las Vegas shooting case is described as a gray-man:
No criminal record.
No political ties.
No religious affiliation.
No history of mental illness.
No history of violence
That also fits for a figure works for intelligence unit such like FBI. 





> Paddock worked for the federal government from about 1975 to 1985. He was a letter carrier for the U.S. Postal Service from 1976 to 1978. After that, he worked for six years as an Internal Revenue Service agent, until 1984. Then, he was a federal auditor for one year, in 1985, focusing on defense contractors. Towards the end of the 1980s, Paddock worked for three years as an internal auditor for a company that later merged to form Lockheed Martin.[15] His work career after this period is not entirely clear. He is known to have run a real-estate business with his brother Eric.[16] 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Paddock



It's not so easy to find a job in those offices yet he jumped among them. That means he had a special background. Then he went into real estate business. 

FBI and DEA have no fat budget. Most operation fund comes from victim's. (see #8)





> 8. FBI's profit
> 
> Everything shows that law enforcement agent use isotope money tracing if you have cash savings at home. But how could they steal from innocent people? 
> 
> Later I learned from 'National Geography' (1961, June) In article " FBI: public friend number one ". ' Mr. Hoover prides upon the "profit" it shows annually. During fiscal 1960 the FBI received $113,600,000 in operating funds. Fines, savings, and recoveries of stolen property and contraband in cases investigated by the FBI amounted to $142,822,244, or $1.25 returned for every dollar invested by the taxpayer.' It's that 'profit' chase makes FBI a looter. It's that black box practise makes FBI closed and untouchable and new high tech weapons killing without trace makes them ruthless. How do you expect them be in justice while their purpose is pursuing 'profit'?



And I found the Feds made a large profit from real estates business.





> 430. Monopoly the house in north San Jose (8/25/2006)
> 
> .....
> 
> 3. The most important thing is that housing market becomes the best way for Feds to make a profit. They take it as a business. e.g. In my community, a 4 bedroom single family house in 1991 was about 200k. (When Feds started to buy in. The first stage) In 1997, the price went up to high 200k. (when Feds started to buy in house in large scale, the second stage) Now the price is about 600k. If they bought a house in 1991 with 20k down payment, the profit is 400k. (Or 100k after deduct 15 years housing cost if the house haven't been rent off.)



Stephen Paddock might then worked for the Feds as its housing business team member. News said he gambles big in casino. Because the money came too easy and it's not his? He probably lost his life as a scapegoat for this reason. 



987.Steal the power of warrantless search (10/20/2017)





> Media Silent As Gov’t Uses Vegas Shooting to Push Bill Allowing Warrantless Searches
> 
> The media blackout is blatantly evident as the government prepares to pass another All-American titled bill that strips away liberty with no accountability.
> 
> By Rachel Blevins -  October 16, 2017
> 
> As the mainstream media provides relentless coverage of the Harvey Weinstein Hollywood sex scandal, there is one major piece of legislation it is ignoring, and if passed, it will have massive repercussions for all Americans.
> 
> More than 40 organizations, including the American Civil Liberties Union and the Freedom of the Press Foundation, have joined together to condemn the USA Liberty Act, a trendy name for a dangerous bill that reauthorizes and creates additional loopholes for Section 702 of the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA).
> ...



The new bill will open the path to let the Feds(FBI and DEA) to frame people by set up and plant. 

1) US citizens are protected by the Constitution. If government wants to put you under surveillance, they must apply for a warrant from the court with evidence. 

2) FISA(Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) is in low standard. Government can apply a warrant based on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to prevent it to be used in domestic criminal case. Because there is big difference between suspicion and evidence. And we have seen how D.O.J. hates this wall and activated waves of attack on it. ....

The purpose of 4th Amendment is to protect people from evil activities (set up, plant) of corrupt law enforcement agent. 

If corrupt official plant fake evidence at your home. (gun, drugs)(or criminal communication in internet) And asked for a search warrant. Judge would asked him for evidence. The corrupt official couldn't say:" Because I suspect it." That's how domestic criminal law requires. It depends on Evidence not suspicion. 
The official also couldn't say, "I knew it because I had a search already." That's unreasonable search. (warrantless search) It's illegal. 

FISA standard is low. Law enforcement official can request a warrant on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to forbid it be used in domestic criminal law. Otherwise 4th amendment will mean nothing. 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home.(or in internet assuming victim's name) Then apply a warrant from FISA. Say they suspect you are a terrorist. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug)(criminal communication in internet) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed. A foreign intelligence method is used in domestic criminal law.

----------


## katsung47

988. Internet plant (10/26/2017)

I think the US Liberty Act is set up against me. An attempt by the Feds (FBI and DEA) to frame a case in internet on me by FISA warrantless search and arrest. 

1. In April 2017, I found someone assuming my name to post in a web forum, I wrote a thread to reveal it.





> Someone assumed my name to post  
> by Sung (Login katsung47)
> 
> My name - Sung, was assumed by someone to post messages on April 6 and April 5. There were three of them. See three billow, from 
> "RON PAUL: CHEMICAL ATTACK IN SYRIA MAY HAVE BEEN FALSE FLAG BY DEEP STATE. Sung on Apr 6," to "The Moon is a Reptilian/ET command centre - former US Navy intelligence insider. Sung on Apr 5, 2017, 11:13 PM"
> 
> Posted on Apr 7, 2017, 7:48 PM
> Forum 663008:



2. In this month, a team of surveillance shill posted reply to my thread:





> [–]Becoming_God_Sized 5 points 5 days ago 
> Again I'll ask are you or are you not the REAL Katsung47?
> 
> 
> [–]Becoming_God_Sized 4 points 5 days ago 
> The REAL Katsung47 predicted Sandy Hook exactly 2 years almost to the date BEFORE it happened. He also predicted other events accurately too if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/...works_for_the/



You can see their arrogance trying to force me to recognize my user's name. I think the Feds have posted some illegal message somewhere in internet with my internet I.D. That's a plant. They need a new law to bypass the 4th amendment so they can carry on a warrantless search and arrest through the hand of FISA court.

----------


## katsung47

990.To frame a drug case on 11/4 (11/8/2017)

On 10/27, Friday night,about 9 p.m. somebody knocked at door. My wife answered it. She later said someone found the wrong door. 
One week later, 11/3, about 9 p.m. Friday night too. My wife's phone rang. She took a paper bag with candy, went out for a few minutes. I wonder if it was a friend came to pick up the gift, why she didn't come in?

The night visit was rare. The continuous two alarmed me. The Feds used to arrange victims to meet at night so they could take photo of "deal in darkness" as evidence. I had experience.  





> 49. Frame attempt
> 
> 
> On March 18(2000), I was in Canchanenbury, visiting Bridge of River Kwai. ..... That night about 3 am.I was awoke by a large noise. Some one talking loudly, walking back and forth at my door. The room I stayed was a bungalow above River Kwai connecting with others by wooden boardwalk. The walking steps made a large noise in midnight. It was obviously an attempt to lure me out. Fearing there might be a violence, I stayed inside. Next day, I complained to manager of guesthouse. She introduced me to Papa. Papa was a western about in his fifties. He said,"You should go out, tell them stop talking." I suddenly was aware that what they needed was that I being outside at midnight talking with someone placed there so they could take a picture. I moved to another guesthouse that day. 
> 
> 54. Trap
> 
> On April 13, 2000, I took a bus from Vientian to Parkse in Laos. The bus should have arrived in Parkse at 8 pm. An accident made it there at 2 am. In bus terminal, the driver of little transferring vehicle turned his face away from me, carried the other passengers away. I was left alone in bus terminal at midnight. It was dark wild field outside the terminal. While I was helpless, a man appeared. He said he was a businessman from China and knew where hotel was. When I was rejoiced for the help, he said he had other two friends and they had no I.D. He hinted to use mine to cover them. I recognized it was another trap and left him immediately. The man, realized his failure, like his sudden appearance, faded away in darkness. About half hour later, the little transferring vehicle came again. This time, the driver didn't refuse me. He took me to the hotel in town. But if they wanted a photo that I was talking to someone, alone and at midnight, they succeeded.



Next day was Saturday, 11/4. 





> Antifa is planning the largest ever riots seen in America as part of a plot to incite a “civil war” that will bring down the U.S. government. 
> 
> On November 4, the domestic terrorist group plan to “gather in the streets and public squares of cities and towns across this country” in the hope of inciting riots that will lead to Trump exiting the White House.
> 
> Antifa Plans 'Civil War' To Bring Down U.S. Government



If the Feds successful to frame a drug case on me, a violence would have broken out on 11/4 and to distract the framed case, it could develop to a civil war. The Feds determine to make it a long one.





> The left-wing "Refuse Fascism" group is using Nov. 4 as its kickoff for demonstrations in nearly two dozen U.S. cities, protests it says will continue "day after day and night after night - not stopping - until our DEMAND is met.




991. The Feds frame the case day after day and night after night (11/15/2017)

In mid July 2017, when I felt the Feds planed to have a search and arrest in the name of "repair the garage door", I dug out the old garage door and replaced the worn out door with that old one. Next day, news said Trump was angry at Jeff Sessions and threatened to fire him. The threat works. The Feds carry out a series operations since. (see: "976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)")

On 8/1, Christoph Ray was confirmed as Chief of FBI.

1. On 8/3, P.G.& E. replaced the gas meter of my house. I allege that's a preparation for a gas explosion. Same day a "Fed express" cart roaring into my lane with high speed, I think it meant they would go on with "repair the garage door" trick by damaging the door with high speeding cart. 

Later, I found the Feds also prepared a distraction - A massive shooting deaths event. Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock had booked hotel room (8/2 - 8/5) in Chicago which overviewd the Lollapalooza music festival. (see #985)

2. 9/2 to 9/9, my wife was arranged a Canada tour. I predicted Korea war could be used as a distraction. On 9/3, Kim Jong Un did detonated a hydrogen bomb. (see #979) That proved it was just a puppet show.Not only my prediction has become true. But also there was a quick payment to N. Korea right after the nuke test.  





> South Korea approves $8 million aid to North Korea, timing to be decided later
> Christine Kim               SEPTEMBER 20, 2017 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...-idUSKCN1BW0AG



I think there was other secret deal between N.Korea and US. 

3. 10/2 to 10/18, my wife was arranged another trip to Europe. The distracting event was the Las Vegas shooting. (shooting happened on 10:08 p.m., 10/1. Three hours before my wife's leaving time 0:55 a.m. 10/2)

Since there are unanswered questions in this shooting case, I think the Feds may develop it further to some big case in future. 

4. 10/27 and 11/3, twice people were arranged to meet my wife at my door at night, I allege it was attempt to frame a drug case on me. 
11/4 was a big protest day called for by Antifa. It was used as a distraction event. 

"the left" says they will continue "day after day and night after night - not stopping - until their  DEMAND is met.
 Or rather it's the Feds' will to get me. On 11/7 and 11/12, two people visited my wife at night and talking with her at the door. All in Feds' framing style. (see #990)

----------


## katsung47

992. How to pass "Tax Reform" bill? (11/22/2017)

18 months ago, in #902, I wrote, "Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case - to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story." From August till now, the Feds work day and night to frame a case on me. Of course, there is another mission for them, to help the ruling class to escape from the coming economic crisis. For this, Trump pushes out a "Tax Reform".






> GOP Tax Bill Mostly Benefits The Wealthy, Tax Policy Center Finds
> 
> Arthur Delaney,HuffPost November 6, 2017
> 
> WASHINGTON ? The richest 1 percent of Americans would reap 48 percent of the benefits of Republican tax reform legislation, according to a new analysis by the nonpartisan Tax Policy Center.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-tax-b...203734303.html




US already has a huge debt, that Tax Reform will add more on it. Before the debt mountain collapsing, they try to loot more for themselves in last minute. To get the Bill passing through, we saw Flake and Corker dropped out of the Senate race, then Roy Moore is revealed sex scandal, then Rand Paul was assaulted at Kentucky home by "acquaintance". All these are intimidations to GOP Senate, follow Donald Trump. Vote his way or otherwise, be Corker and Flake, or Rand paul, Roy Moore alike.





> GOP Senators Believe Roy Moore's Accusers But Not Donald Trump's
> 
> Jennifer Bendery,HuffPost November 14, 2017
> 
> Moores scandal has put his party in an incredibly uncomfortable predicament: the more Republicans say the allegations by five women against Moore are proof that he doesnt belong in the Senate, the more hypocritical they look for ignoring the 16 women who have accused Trump of sexual assault and helping him become president.
> ......
> 
> So why do Republicans believe Moores accusers but not Trumps? HuffPost spent Tuesday asking GOP senators why the situations are different. Few could offer a convincing argument, instead opting to shrug their shoulders, pivot or abruptly walk away.
> 
> ...



That's the way how US government works.
Politicians are whipped to one direction by the Feds.



993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)

Again, the drug case is framed by the Feds(FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police. 

11/7, China got a payment:





> Chinese 'most-wanted' fugitive returns seven years after fleeing to Canada
> Reuters	ReutersNovember 7, 2017
> 
> 
> He Jian, a manager in the northern province of Hebei who had fled in September 2010, becomes the 49th on a list of 100 most-wanted individuals to return, 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinese-m...094003087.html



11/8, Donald Trump arrived in China. A secret deal might have been made then. 

11/23 was Thanks Giving holiday. My family members used to gather together having a dinner party with friends. About 15 years ago, when I had experienced a murder attempt case, (see #65) I learned the Feds planed to arrest all my acquaintances in holiday meeting, I never attend such party since. So was this Thanks Giving holiday. 

While I was alone after supper, I went to computer. The window faces the entrance of the lane. Sitting before the computer, I was alarmed by sharp light from window. It was from a car parking at lane, The lane was narrow. Rarely people would park their car on passage, let alone to ejecting light on other's window. Obviously it was an intimidation. "We are watching you." or "We come to arrest you". It was a provocation. I left it alone. I believe the Feds got an "arrest warrant" on my relatives dinner party. The purpose was nobody would be free so they could perform a "suicide" on target in jail. 

Later I learned there was a crash in Chinese stock market that day. 






> China to trigger WORLD FINANCIAL MELTDOWN: Shanghai stocks tumble to worst low in 18months
> 
> By DAVID DAWKINS       Thu, Nov 23, 2017
> 
> The nations top 'blue chip' index stocks suffered their worst fall in 18 months in a collapse which will spark fresh fears of another global financial crisis.
> 
>  The broader Shanghai Composite Index lost 2.26 percent to 3352.99 points, its worst day since December.
> 
> 
> ...



That was a short, mysterious crash and hadn't influenced world stock market later. I think the Feds had prepared a world financial meltdown to distract the attention on that "drug case arrest and death". Their complicit knew this and took advantage for this inside information. However, the main plot went soured. So it becomes an unique event. 

The stock market is a cash box for the intelligence. We knew it from the story of American air line stock in 911 event. 


65. Birthday Party on May 3 (5/10/2002)

After the house in San Francisco was burned down, my parents moved to Shanghai, China, live with my uncle. Two months ago(Mar. 2002), the house in Shanghai was said in a development plan and would be dismantled. It motivated my sister to buy a house for them to live. Last month (April), my youngest sister (B's wife) bought a house in Shanghai, within two weeks, another sister bought one, too. I think the deal cost my sisters a lot of money. 

On April 28, I learned B would have a big birthday party on May 3. It's Friday. It was unusual. My family union are used to be on Saturdays and Sundays. People won't have to be in a hurry in holiday. Friday is a day fit for plot in jail. Jail won't do any bail work on week ends. So there are two extra days for agents to do 'suicide' job there. I recalled the house deal two weeks ago. Was that a pre-set to transfer victim's would be bail money? ( I am sensitive on this because I had experience, I'll tell the story later) I called B, telling him about my worry. He said he didn't do anything illegal so what I said was impossible, he won't change his decision. He talked a lot of how grateful he was to US because his success in business. My feeling is that he didn't talk to me, he talked to agent who monitored the phone call. We are first generation immigrant. We always use our native language when we talk. This time he spoke in English. I could feel he was in panic. He thinks he is innocent, he may obey everything agent tell him to do. Yet I know a lot of people like him have been killed. What I could do was to post my worry in my thread "64. My brother in law was targeted" (first posted on April 30) 

I learned the plot was postponed on May 3, the day of the party held. There was a letter from credit card company that day with a renewal card inside. My wife's Visa card expired on 04/02. So a Renewal card should have been arrived in March. But they held the card until May 3rd when they knew the plan soured. 
Next day was week end, my wife would shopping with it, they couldn't hold it anymore. (See my experience of credit card at "34. The lost credit card")

----------


## katsung47

994. "Supersonic weapon" (12/6/2017)

One week ago, I wrote #993, allege the Feds(FBI and DEA) colluding with Chinese secret police, planed a framed drug case on my relatives on Thanks Giving Day. Then I had diarrhea. At first I thought it might be caused by poisoned food. I reduced the variety of dishes to exclude suspicious poisoned food. Two days later, when I noticed the excrement were all in liquid style, I thought of "Super sonic weapon". 

About two decades ago, the Feds applied EM wave weapons heavily on me, one was that "supersonic weapon". In a news paper article that introduced "Pentagon high technique weapon", it said the supersonic wave could break up the excrement in human's intestine into liquid. Intestine can't hold the water so people have to release it immediately. "Imagine in battlefield, when commander gives order to charge, the soldiers all have a loose stool and can't stand up."

The story faded away with time. Mainly it's hard to feel the existence of such a weapon. There is no other symptoms that can prove it. I think it is one kind of acoustic weapon. The principle is to use resonance frequency to break the excrement into liquid. People can not tell it from a natural bowel movement if the Feds not overly apply it on victims.

I view it as a punishment of revenge. That's common in Fed's practice. It proves my allegation - the Feds colluded with Chinese secret police are planing a framed drug case on my relatives. 


Acoustic weapon killing



995. Mayor's death (12/12/2017)

San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee died suddenly today.






> S.F. Mayor Ed Lee’s family history includes heart attack
> 
> By TRACY SEIPEL  Bay Area News Group   PUBLISHED: December 12, 2017 at 9:55 am 
> 
> San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee’s death early Tuesday morning after suffering an apparent heart attack echoes a family history of heart disease.
> ......
> Coronary heart disease accounts for 1 in 7 deaths in America, killing more than 360,000 people a year.
> 
> The average age at the first heart attack is 65.3 years for males and 71.8 years for females.
> ...



That news is more of a defense paper to justify Ed Lee's death is a natural decease. I allege it was a murder done by the Feds.(FBI and DEA)

Recently the Feds intensify their framed case on my family members and me. I think they planed an arrest on Thanks Giving Day family party. see "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" The party place is my sister's house in San Francisco. My relatives used to meet there on holidays. To perform a big arrest, s.F.P.D. would involved. Since it's a framed case, and a big one, they just eliminate every element of obstruction. Ed Lee obviously does not belong to that criminal group. 

This is holiday season: Christmas Day, New Year's day are coming. So the Feds are working relentlessly for it. 

The heart attack is a skilled murder weapon for the Feds.



802. Heart attack and E.M. wave (12/2/2013)

Twenty years ago, I suffered microwave attack. The Feds installed the killing machine in the car. After two hours radiation of low dose microwave, the blood cell died and solidify into blood clots. (see #5. Microwave killing) When the clot moves to the heart, there is a heart attack; when it moves to the lung, the lung collapsed; when it moves to the brain, there will be a stroke. The process from radiation to heart attack takes about three hours. 

After twenty years development, the Feds have improved their killing technique. It took two hours radiation to kill two decades ago. Now it takes only a few seconds. 

About two months ago, I went to Save Mart to shopping food by bicycle. In entrance way to Parking lot, there parked a strange vehicle. At first glance, I thought it was a fire tracker because it was in red color. But it was in a strange shape with some silver pipes to make it more like an antique car. What caught my notice was that part of parking lot which was nearby that red strange trucker was circled by stripe. It looked like they had just painted the white parking line on the ground. About three hours later, I felt a breast pain which I experienced twenty years ago. I immediately thought of that strange car and emptied nearby parking lot. I allege the strange car generates killing E.M. wave. Since the Feds bought nearly all houses in the area, the customers used to be scarce. Mostly they are informants. Still they divided a safety area. Of course, there was no people at the scene. 

What alarmed me was the killing application lasted only a few seconds. I passed by that strange vehicle by riding a bicycle. They must have found the most lethal frequency of E.M. wave. I had no particular feeling when I passed that killing field. Just one thing remains the same ?it takes about three hours for blood cell to solidify to clot after the radiation. 

The new experience convinced me two murder attempts. 

1.	 Former President of China - Jiang Zemin was almost died of a heart attack. 





> .Jiang Zemin death rumours spark China web crackdown
> 
> 7 July 2011
> 
> Rumours that 84-year-old Jiang Zemin was dead or dying resurfaced after he failed to appear at a key Communist Party event on Friday.
> 
> Jiang Zemin death rumours spark China web crackdown - BBC News



2.	Former President of North Korea, Kim Jong-il died of heart attack. 




> Did Kim Jong-il die in his bed rather than on his train?
> 
> Rumour surrounds the North Korean leader's death as South Korean intelligence experts question the official statement
> 
> Tania Branigan in Beijing   guardian.co.uk, Wednesday 21 December 2011 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...?newsfeed=true



I think the Feds have delivered their new killing technique to their collaborator Chinese secret police. Be noticed the time of two rumours taking place. 

When they could shorten the killing to a few seconds, to make a “natural death?of a president  is no longer a difficulty.

----------


## katsung47

996. New plot in January 2018 (12/19/2017)

My relatives(my brother and two sisters) are arranged for a trip to South-East Asia on Jan. 2nd.. That's a continuation to that "Thanks Giving Day" arrest plot. They choose the tour in South-East Asia (Viet-nam and its neighboring countries) because it's the sphere of influence of China. It's easy for Chinese secret police to create an accident to kill the tourists or frame a drug case there. I allege the secret police of US and China have made a deal to frame a drug case in early November when Trump visited China. See "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" To catch the effective time of the secret deal, the Feds planed the "tour" on Jan. 2, despite it's winter time. My relatives rare go travel in winter time. 

It seems that kind of secret deal usual effective for six months. One big sample was the 911 attack in 2001. 

4/1/2001, a US spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter and was forced to land on Hainan-Iland. 
4/11/, China released the crew of the EP-3 spy plane. 
6/11, Timothy McVeigh was executed. (later I realize it was a distraction tactic)
9/11, WTC were attacked and collapsed.
The payment to China. 
7/13/2001 China awarded to host 2008 Summer Olympic Game. 
9/7 China was affirmed the entry of WTO.

Then I know there was a secret deal between China and US. Spy plane collision was created to justify a payment to China. D.O.J. got a famed drug case from China. 





> 887. Interest exchange(3/11/2015)
> 
> When I first read Skolnick’s article, two things were very evident for me.1. The prominent role of US side was D.O.J. (FBI and DEA were the signatory and guarantor of the deal) not D.O.D., although the hostage was the crew of spy plane. 2. The core thing was around a drug case - smuggling of China White to United States. Why D.O.D. made such a big sacrifice? Chinese dismantled that EP-3 spy plane to get all the secret of it. The later development proved there was an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J..



It took six months from signing the secret deal to the affirmation 
of payment to China. Of course, since then they had many secret deal for new framing case. 


From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack


997.  plant to create a "drug producing" case (12/25/2017)

Several months ago, my wife brought home three cases of cooking material. Asking her why bought so many, she said some were for my sisters. The label on bottle said "Marinated cooking wine with salt". It was a rare used cooking material. I then recalled the "vinegar" event. 15 years ago, she bought a lot of white vinegar which rarely used in cooking. Then I learned vinegar was also a material used to produce drug. I thought it was a trick to frame me in a "drug producing" case and wrote #112. How they plant."

Now when the Feds(FBI and DEA) are eager to finish the case, they try all kinds of their tricks to frame a case, include that "drug production" method. I think that alcohol may be a material for "drug producing". 

My wife put the case at the passage of the kitchen. Probably with purpose that I move the box frequently so they can use it as evidence. Not a coincidence that she also put a big bottle (gallon size) of vinegar at the side of box. See the picture. 




https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-c...h105-p/009.JPG



112. How they plant (2) (2003)

About that time in 2001, a lady suddenly called my wife to shopping in super market. Among the "harvest", I found my wife bought 8 bottles of vinegar. Vinegar is a popular sauce for cooking. But what she bought was a western style we rarely used. We used to use vinegar made in China. My wife argued that because it was on sale, "buy one get one free" and because the other lady bought a lot too. So she followed her. She forgot the lesson how she was guided to cash the check. Now the same act played again. I was sensitive because I felt the pressure then they were framing case against me. I knew from paper that vinegar is a material to produce drug. And that lady had ever shopping with my wife. That was the only one as I know. Now after one year most of these vinegar are still there unused.

----------


## katsung47

998. Killing tactic and murder attempt on my daughter (1/1/2018)

My daughter has a house in San Jose.(now she rents off to friends) She rents a living residence in San Francisco where she works. She rarely comes to my house since.

Recently, she came back frequently. Last Thursday night(12/28) she came to sleep over. Next day when I read the news, a picture bigger than other news caught my eye(. 





> Erica Garner, daughter of police chokehold victim, in coma with 'major brain damage' following heart attack
> By MARK OSBORNE          Dec 28, 2017,
> 
> Family members provided an update on her condition Wednesday evening after the outspoken activist against police brutality had a heart attack on Dec. 24. New York ABC station WABC confirmed Garner suffered a heart attack over the holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a.abcnews.com/images/Politics...7_12x5_992.jpg
> ...



Since I am the target of the Feds and I always worry they would murder me in detain by police brutality, I thought that news was an intimidation for me. Erica Garner had heart attack on 12/24, but they gave the news four days later(12/28) when my daughter came home. I won't answer door if it's stranger. I think the Feds arranged my daughter at home to answer the door for an unreasonable arrest. 12/29 was Friday, the Feds used to perform such action on week ends.(see #993)


900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 





> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> Three Santa Clara County sheriff’s jail deputies were charged Tuesday in the slaying of a mentally ill inmate.
> 
> "Michael Tyree was not protected by those correctional officers who were supposed to protect him," Santa Clara County Dist. Atty. Jeff Rosen said. "Instead, they killed him and we have now charged them with murder."
> 
> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate&apos;s death - LA Times



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.






> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...





999.Attempt to plant "illegal" money (1/8/2018) 

My sisters and my mother visited me a week ago (12/31/2017). We used to have close relationship - gathering together on each others' birthday and on holidays. Then I stopped to go San Francisco when I realized the Feds targeted my family meeting. See "993. Thanks Giving day plot". Still, my sisters and my mother came to San Jose to see me. About two years ago, they suddenly stopped visit without any reason, I think that was the result of the intimidation from the Feds. The sudden visit of last week must have been arranged by the Feds. 

Next day, (1/1/2018) another sister who lives in Oakland visited me too. I haven't seen her for years. She brought me a lot of food. She gave me several hundred dollars when she left. I used to refuse hundred dollar bill in case that was a planting. Due to her solicitude and we were missing each other so long time, I accepted her gift but immediately gave it to my wife. 

In two days, I met with three sisters. It's not a coincidence. I think the Feds arranged it. If I had kept that money with me, a murder case would have happened.Possibly on Friday. (see last message) Here is my article written ten years ago.  


547. Plant "drug money" (5/17/08)

In 2006, my wife filed tax return with obvious error and sent it without my consent. I thought it was another Feds' plot of searching house in the name of "IRS raid". To avoid it, I had to separated my tax report from my wife. Then my wife deliberately emptied our joint bank account. When my relatives knew it, they helped me financially. Family help is Chinese tradition. 

I met with my relatives this February. It was Chinese New Year. They gave me some cash. Mixed in small notes, there were some hundred dollars bill. I am sensitive at it. I have bitter experience with isotope money. I know it is used by Feds to track drug money. As a target, I also worry about to be planted with "drug money". 

I still remember a news I read more than ten years ago. DEA raided a house at night. The home owner, a millionaire, thought the intruder were robbers, met them with gun. He was shot dead. The agent of DEA told judge that the reason they raided the house was because that millionaire spent a hundred note that marked in drug trade. My doubt is if there was a drug trade, why not to arrest at the scene? That whole case could be a deliberate murder with a planting of "drug money". 

Several times I refused to accept hundred dollars bill. Once my mother came back from a Chinese tour, gave me three thousand dollars, said it was the gift money from my elder aunt in Shanghai. My elder aunt is a frugal woman. Three thousand US dollars was a lot of money for Chinese. It ran counter to her character and, they were all hundred dollars bill. Of course, I didn't accept it. I viewed it as attempt to plant. And this time, they mixed it with small bills. Was that a new attempt? 

In late March and April, I was blocked to access internet. In April, rice price jumped double within days. News said people bought rice with tens of bags. It seems Feds tried to push me to spend these hundred dollars bill. They were so sure that I would be terminated that the judge (or prosecutor attorney) even approved internet censorship? 
.........

----------


## katsung47

1,000. Impeaching Trump is an option of distraction (1/15/2018) 

From 12/28 to 1/1/2018, in five days, the Feds (FBI and DEA) arranged three unusual visits. 

12/28/2017 My daughter came to my house to sleep over. See #998.
12/31/2017 My mother and my sisters visited me. 
1/1/2018   Another sister visited me. See #999.

I have not met most of them for more than two years. Their sudden visit must be arranged by the Feds. The purpose might be to plant something illegal so the Feds could make a raid to arrest. 

Next day on January 2nd, there was a news pointed to Trump. 





> Bannon Calls Donald Trump Jr.'s Meeting with Russian Lawyer 'Treasonous' and 'Unpatriotic'
> Yahoo View•January 2, 2018
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/bannon-ca...050000793.html



I think it was another distraction. If I fell in their "illegal gift" trap, then there could be a movement of "impeach Donald Trump" that would have drawn the attention from the framed case. For some reason, they cancelled that movement quickly. It ended with Steve Bannon as a scapegoat.   





> Steve Bannon: Donald Trump Jr was not 'treasonous' – I meant Paul Manafort
> Former White House strategist issues statement
> Trump allies insist ‘political genius’ president is mentally fit for office   1/7/2018
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...olff-fire-fury



Is it treasonous that Trump Jr. met with the Russian lawyer in Trump Tower? I agree with Bannon "treasonous" conclusion. Hillary Clinton is a victim in e-mail hacking event. Her money (e-mail) was stolen by a thief(hackers). Trump's team tried to get the material from the thief to hurt Hillary Clinton. Seeking Russian's help to deal with American, that's treason. But Trump is the candidate of the Feds(FBI). What they want is not justice and law but a dictate power. Under their terror reign, even their extreme right ally has to bow down. Steve Bannon now should realize what kind of person is Trump that he helped to steal the president seat. 






1,001.  Plant "drug trace" (1/20/2018)





> 90 percent of U.S. bills carry traces of cocaine
> 
> 100 percent of bills from a few large urban areas tested positive for cocaine
> 
> Money can be contaminated by being put in counting machines with tainted bills
> August 17, 
> 
> 90 percent of U.S. bills carry traces of cocaine - CNN.com



Nobody is interested in such a test but the Feds. It also means how easy it is to contaminate the objects with drugs. 

My wife has been arranged a Canada tour on Sept. 2, last year. Feds used to project an action with a tour. I predicted Korea war crisis would be used as distraction. That was proved very correct. Kim Jung-un did explode a Hydregen bomb on 9/3. How would the Feds carry on an arrest? Since there was a record setting hot weather on 9/2 and 9/3, I thought the arrest excuse would be "drug trace found in sewage water". I didn't take bath in these hot days. 
From August to early September, someone droped free newspaper at my door every Sunday, I thought there was drug powder inside it. It's invisible but could be tested drug positive by instrument. Since then I rarely take a bath and wash clothes. 

On 12/31, my sisters came to see me with a tin of French Cookies. It's pakage is strange. Bound  by cargoship stripe. I saw many food in tins, Demark cookies; candy tins; moon cakes from China, all sealed by glue tapes. No others like this. I think that could be another attempt to plant drug trace through the hand of my relatives (they were innocent though).

https://youtu.be/IJ-JH-WUa1E

https://youtu.be/IJ-JH-WUa1E

cookie tin

On 1/1/, another sister visited me with a lot of foods and several hundred dollars. Their sudden visits were arranged by the Feds, I think. 

On 1/2, Bannon attacks Trump's son "treasonous". 

On 1/5, I took a rub bath. 

On 1/6, Bannon changes his tone on "treasonous". 


984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims 

n #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:





> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
> I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide?"



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

Now they hurriedly organized another long trip for my wife, 10/2 to 10/18, 16 days. What will take place? If the Feds can arrest people in this way, it's too easy to plant and frame innocent people.



Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 




https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-R...h105-p/006.JPG

----------


## katsung47

(1,002). Pressure on FBI and earthquake (1/27/2018)

Recently, there are some articles in internet criticize the FBI.





> The Sinking of the FBI
> 
> By William F. Marshall       January 24, 2018
> 
> 
> It's increasingly clear that the FBI is taking on water at an accelerating rate as new revelations come, fast and furious, in the political scandals engulfing Washington.
> 
> Read more: The Sinking of the FBI 
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook







> Carr: Scandal-ridden FBI must be abolished 
> 
> 'Secret Society' is one controversy too far to tolerate 
> 
> Boston Herald, bostonherald.com         Wednesday, January 24, 2018 
> 
> 
> Carr: Scandal-ridden FBI must be abolished | Boston Herald



I think that is done by the real "secret society" of the FBI. 

1. Everybody has his own politic view. So do Strzok and Page. Must they have to support Donald Trump? Did they commit any crime in that Trump Russian gate investigation team?

2. It's more like a sting project as the FBI used to do. Strzok and Page could be false flag embedded in that team to sabotage "anti-Trump" plot. They were monitored. Their email were intercepted. As I know the culture of the FBI is anti-Clinton, and Trump is their representative. see #930. 

3. The articles is to cut relationship between Trump and the FBI when Trump became notorious that he won the election by the help of Russians. 

4. It's another style to apply pressure on the FBI to finish the Kat Sung's case.See #902.
"Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)"."

I notice at same time, the media also massively report the earthquake news.





> Alaska earthquake today: Tsunami heads for Alaska amid mass evacuations as rest of west coast given all clear
> 
> Harriet Agerholm,The Independent•      January 23, 2018







> 5.8 earthquake strikes off Northern California coast. No tsunami threat
> 
>  Hailey Branson-Potts  By HAILEY BRANSON-POTTS                      JAN 25, 2018



I worry they will create a big earthquake in California and damage the house structure with acoustic weapon in the name of quake to reach the purpose of search and arrest. 


(930). FBI activate a coup (11/6/2016)


I had such information from internet:





> Cone of silence
> 
> According to an FBI source, Comey had over a hundred letters of resignation sitting on his desk. When he walked through the halls, agents would turn their back and look the other way. Then he reopened the case, and "the entire building broke out in cheers". 
> 
> Forum Center Main - Netscape Forum Center







> '
> BREAKING: Comey mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes
> Posted on November 4, 2016
> 
> http://truepundit.com/breaking-comey...linton-probes/



Apparently, Comey under the pressure of FBI officials to re-open investigation on Clinton's email case. That's an open interference in election. The purpose is to help their candidate - Trump to grab the power seat of president. I think the FBI has big plan in next year. 

From my point of view, it's no other than a coup. In dictatorship, the officials activate army to take over control. In US, they activate themselves - secret police.  



1,003. Intimidation to create fake evidence (2/3/2018)

It is clear the comic drama is a continuation of the plot to elimination of Kat Sung. First Trump fired Comey, When there is no progress in the attempt murder case of Kat Sung, they force McCabe to leave. 

They create a "Russia-probe memo" case to cut the relationship between Trump and the FBI when Trump's treason becomes clear. (Trump may be impeached as a distraction to that framed case) They create the crisis to apply pressure on the FBI. As a matter of fact, Trump is a candidate of the "Deep State" of the Feds to whip their terror force. 






> FBI deputy director leaving post ahead of planned retirement
> 
> Eric Tucker and Sadie Gurman, Associated Press•     January 29
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, a frequent target of President Donald Trump's criticism who led the bureau for months last year following the firing of James Comey, is leaving his position ahead of a previously planned retirement this spring, people familiar with the decision said Monday.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-deput...-politics.html



In mid-January, I encounter a message in internet. 





> FBI More Corrupt Than Previously Known; CSI is a LIE
> January 12, 2018 By Robert Gehl
> 
> The Justice Department and FBI have formally acknowledged that nearly every examiner in an elite FBI forensic unit gave flawed testimony in almost all trials in which they offered evidence against criminal defendants over more than a two-decade period before 2000.
> 
> Of 28 examiners with the FBI Laboratory’s microscopic hair comparison unit, 26 overstated forensic matches in ways that favored prosecutors in more than 95 percent of the 268 trials reviewed so far, according to the National Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers (NACDL) and the Innocence Project, which are assisting the government with the country’s largest post-conviction review of questioned forensic evidence.
> 
> The cases include those of 32 defendants sentenced to death. Of those, 14 have been executed or died in prison, the groups said under an agreement with the government to release results after the review of the first 200 convictions.
> 
> FBI More Corrupt Than Previously Known; CSI is a LIE



I think that's an intimidation from the Feds. They will create fake evidence to frame me in a criminal case.

----------


## katsung47

1004. Acoustic weapon again (2/9/2018)

In recent days, When I go sleep, I felt that familiar ground vibration again and the warmth caused by it. Link it with unusual warm weather these days, I originally think it is a tactic the Feds used to force me to take bath so they could claim they found drug trace in sewage water 





> Warm weather already breaking records across Bay Area
> 
> By Sandhya Patel         February 03, 2018 03:16PM
> SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) -- Our abnormally warm weather is breaking records and the warmth is sticking around through the weekend.
> 
> ABC7 News meteorologists say most of the Bay Area is 10 to 15 degrees above average in terms of temperatures for this time of year.
> 
> Warm weather already breaking records across Bay Area | abc7news.com



Then there was a concentrated earthquake report:





> Magnitude 6.4 earthquake rocks Taiwan
>  Wed February 7, 2018
> 
> 
> https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/asse...-super-169.jpg
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/07/world...018/index.html



It is just the style I worried about two weeks ago:





> (1,002). Pressure on FBI and earthquake (1/27/2018)
> 
> I worry they will create a big earthquake in California and damage the house structure with acoustic weapon in the name of quake to reach the purpose of search and arrest.



The Feds, under high pressure, activated high tech.weapons that altered the weather and caused earthquake. They used to create similar events to cover up a particular one. 

Reference:

1,001.  Plant "drug trace" (1/20/2018)

My wife has been arranged a Canada tour on Sept. 2, last year. Feds used to project an action with a tour. I predicted Korea war crisis would be used as distraction. That was proved very correct. Kim Jung-un did explode a Hydrogen bomb on 9/3. How would the Feds carry on an arrest? Since there was a record setting hot weather on 9/2 and 9/3, I thought the arrest excuse would be "drug trace found in sewage water". I didn't take bath in these hot days. 

908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground. 

910. Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon.





http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves.  

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 



1005. News proves my opinion is very correct (2/16/2018)


On 1/27 in (1,002) about the text of FBI agents Strzok and Page I wrote:

I think that is done by the real "secret society" of the FBI. 

1. Everybody has his own politic view. So do Strzok and Page. Must they have to support Donald Trump? Did they commit any crime in that Trump Russian gate investigation team?

2. It's more like a sting project as the FBI used to do. Strzok and Page could be false flag embedded in that team to sabotage "anti-Trump" plot. They were monitored. Their email were intercepted. As I know the culture of the FBI is anti-Clinton, and Trump is their representative. see #930. 

3. The articles is to cut relationship between Trump and the FBI when Trump became notorious that he won the election by the help of Russians. 

4. It's another style to apply pressure on the FBI to finish the Kat Sung's case.See #902.
"Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)"."

Four days later, a news article proves my opinion is very correct. 





> FBI Agent Trump Accused Of 'Treason' Wrote Letter That Helped Get Trump Elected
> 
> Paige Lavender,HuffPost•               January 31, 2018
> 
> WASHINGTON ? FBI agent Peter Strzok helped draft a letter that, in the final days of the 2016 presidential campaign, signaled the re-opening of a probe into Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton’s emails, CNN reported Wednesday.
> 
> Strzok is one of the FBI agents whom some Republicans have accused of scheming to undermine President Donald Trump ahead of the 2016 election. He worked on both the Clinton probe as well as the Russia probe when it was in its early stages, and later joined special counsel Robert Mueller’s team.
> 
> The letter Strzok helped draft, sent to Congress by then-FBI Director James Comey on Oct. 28 ? days ahead of the 2016 election ? dealt a blow to Clinton, whom Trump repeatedly attacked for using a personal email while serving as secretary of state. Comey penned another letter just before the election saying no new relevant information was found, and stood by the FBI’s prior decision not to recommend charges



https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-agent...220323734.html

The reality is Strzok took part in the operation to re-open the investigation on Hillary ten days before the voting date that helped Trump to win the election. 

The reality is Strzok's text with Page are now used by Trump to attack Mueller's team that investigating him.

----------


## katsung47

1006. Finger print that lies (2/23/2018)

 I have no drive license and rare go outside, it's my wife who buys the food. About one year ago, she said she would go Cosco and told me to write down the food list I wanted. Since she did the shopping for a long time and knew what to buy, it was unusual that she needed a list. Anyhow I took a junk mail from the table and wrote on the envelope: "milk, bread, muffin, egg, banana, orange juice....". 

At first, I thought it was a trick the Feds needed my hand writing. Connect to events at that time I realized they needed an envelope with my hand writing on it. In September and November of 2016, my wife had been arranged two foreign trips. It never happened before. I thought the Feds was eager to eliminate me. So I gave my valuables to my wife, include my life insurance paper. There were some cash and gift cards(not much, about several hundred dollars), I put them in an empty junk mail envelope. My wife must have shown these things to her handler, that touched the agents' new plan - to put illegal material (fake money or drug) in junk mail envelope because that's my habit and with my hand writing on it. 

In mid 2017, my wife stopped shopping in Cosco for a while. She recovers Cosco shopping recently. But the food I like disappeared. Only two left - egg and milk. I noticed these two also having their package changed. The egg(2 dozen size) now is in a transparent hard plastic box that the cover grip tightly with the bottom, you have to open it with force. 

The milk used to be sold two bottles in a carton. There are open holes at the side board, easy to hold by hands. Now the two bottles are packed tightly by transparent plastic films, it becomes a smooth heavy object with no where to handle. You have to grasp it tightly with hands. 

I remember a story in "Readers Digest"(Chinese edition, two or three decades ago). I forgot the topic, probably is "Finger print that lies". It is about a staff in a Crime Lab framed a case with victim's finger print. He picked up the victim's finger print by glue tape and stick it on the object to prove that man was guilty. 

The new package of egg and milk in Cosco is inconvenient for customer to use but easy to pick up customer's finger print. I think it was particularly re-designed for my case. The purpose is to frame me in a "criminal" case with "hard evidence". I don't know if they have changed packages of egg and milk in all Costco store because it is inconvenient to handle (milk). Our store is in North San Jose, California. 


 1007. Search attempt by digging the ground (3/2/2018)

A neighbor shares a fence with me between our back yards. He planted ivy at his side. I have different  green plants at my side. For decades I have to cut the overgrown ivy that crept to my yard. It is limited to that fence. 

Several weeks ago, in font yard, I found new ivy. It's a new kind. The back yard one is green leaf. This one's leaf has white spots. It never happened before. I naturally thought it was done by the Feds. What is it for?

In early February, there was a letter from "Cornerstone property management". It said the fence needs a replacement. "The Ivy needs to be removed before the replacement of the fence. We'd like to work with you in order to split the cost of the work." 

Apparently the Feds want to dig my yard to have a search. There is an evil purpose in the name of clean Ivy. I won't consent to remove Ivy on my yard in case there is a planting plot. 

On 3/1, the residence cross street had a yard work. They used to have Ivy (the leaf with white spots) in their front yard. It seemed they have a thorough clean. The dug out plant root piles up high on the street. It reminds me of another attempt to dig ground. Like this one they activated neighbor (agents) and other resources to create a project.


975. How to justify a gas leaking plot (8/15/2017)

On 8/3, P.G.& E. changed gas meter without any reason. I allege it was an operation of the Feds for a "gas leaking plot". (see #974)

On 8/6, In TV news, I learned a news:





> Mother, Child Injured After Tree Branch Falls on Picnic
> A mother and her 2-year-old child were injured when a tree branch fell onto a company picnic held at Menlo College.
> 
> Aug. 7, 2017
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-sta...alls-on-picnic



I noticed this news because I have alleged the Feds had created such incident by acoustic weapon(resonance). see "922. Cover up operation for Acoustic weapon (9/8/2016)"

Next afternoon (8/7), my neighbor drove in lane. Came with him there were several children. They were toddlers, similar to child of that news. I was then aware of that news was made for me. As I have said that the Feds moved residents away from community. What left are agents and informants. I have never seen these toddlers before. It's a tool of their operation. 

The news and the scene next day meant "your neighbor have children, move your tree for their safety". I have tree in front yard. It's private land however. 

Then another news in TV revealed their true purpose.





> UTILITY STRESSES CALLING 811 BEFORE DIGGING
> POSTED ON AUGUST 10, 2017 BY DAVID VAUTHRIN
> 
> In honor of National Safe Digging Day on Friday, August 11, Pacific Gas and Electric Company (PG&E) is asking all Californians to help prevent damage to gas pipelines and other underground utilities. With a free call to 811 or submission on 811express.com at least two working days ahead of any digging projects, homeowners, renters and contractors can ensure their outdoor project is safe to start.
> 
> https://ucononline.com/2017/08/10/ut...g-811-digging/



The tree is near that gas meter. If I move the tree and dig the ground, it will give the Feds an excuse that the work caused the damage of underground gas pipeline. That's how the Feds to justify a gas leaking plot.

----------


## katsung47

1008. Manipulating legislative (3/9/2018)

My wife, my brother and his wife will have a travel to China and Taiwan in late March. Of course, I think it is arranged by the Feds(FBI and DEA), and a framed case will happen at that time. 

They will leave on 3/17. My wife will be back on 3/31. My brother and his wife will stay longer in China. Something big will take place during their travel. I also noticed a coincidence. Their leaving date is signaled by "Taiwan Travel Act" effects one day before.





> Unless vetoed, Taiwan Travel Act to take effect by March 16
> March 6, 2018
> 
> Washington, March 5 (CNA) /The Taiwan Travel Act, which promotes meetings and visits between high-ranking American and Taiwanese government officials, is expected to take effect by March 16 unless it is vetoed by U.S. president Donald Trump. 
> 
> https://chinapost.nownews.com/20180306-247956



Last year when my wife was arranged a tour there also was a travel rule went effect one day before her leaving. I wrote in "979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)"





> US bans travel to North Korea beginning September 1, says Americans should leave
>  Thomson Reuters    YEGANEH TORBATI          Aug 3rd 2017 6:01AM
> 
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/201...eave/23062831/



And in "980. Korea war crisis used as distract (9/6/2017)", 

"9/1, US bans US citizen travel to N. Korea. 

9/2, my wife left for Canada. I warned 9/2 might be action day and followed with war on Korea. 

9/3, N. Korea exploded a hydrogen bomb. N. Korea did their job to the secret deal but Trump did nothing to react. Because the main target - Kat Sung, is still alive."

These two events prove "eliminating Kat Sung" is a very serious case for the Feds(FBI and DEA). They had a starting signal for each project when it relates to foreign countries. It also proves what I said, that US is ruled by the Feds. They could easily get legislative rule to help their project. That's why Trump brags "I'm unbeatable" and threatens Hillary Clinton "You'd be in jail" in president election campaign.

----------


## katsung47

1009. Something big will happen this March (3/14/2018)

The elimination of Kat Sung's plot moves up. On 3/12, I was once blocked to post #1008. They don't want people to know my prediction. Then my wife suddenly changed her leaving date from 3/17 to 3/14. 

The purpose to arrange travel for my relatives is part of elimination plot. It is easy to create incidents in tour to kill or easy to plant drugs to frame a case on victims in their tour. 

The distraction events will be big. It could be:

1. War. Likely in Mid-east, Syria or Iran. The firing of Rex Tillerson may relate to it. 

2. Economic disaster. There could be a collapse in stock market and financial area and currency market in late March. 

3. Natural disaster. Especially earthquake. 

In February, the Feds attack my house with acoustic weapon. I felt unusual warmth. It's winter time so is hard to be noticed unless people keep alert at it. What I worried is at that time, there was cracking sound of house structure everyday. I think the Feds were damaging the wooden structure of my house by resonance so when there is an earthquake, there could be a house damage with which they can carry on a search. There were many attempts recently: by cleaning Ivy in garden; moving trees; utility under ground pipes; attempt to damage garage door.....





> Powerful 7.2-Magnitude Earthquake Hits Mexico
> 
> Carla Herreria,HuffPost•           February 17, 2018



It's eye-catching in Taiwan where my wife will go:





> Magnitude 6.4 earthquake rocks Taiwan
>  Wed February 7, 2018  
> 
> 
> https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/asse...-super-169.jpg

----------


## katsung47

1010. Push for another drug case framed by China and US spies (3/19/2018)

It's another comic show acted by the Feds(the FBI and DEA) and their representative Trump. 

1. One thing important is that without the help of the Feds, Trump couldn't steal the US president seat. They are accomplices.

2. The firing of McCabe is used to cut the relationship between Trump and the Feds. 

3. Trump is used as a whip to push the Feds to finish the "elimination Kat Sung" case which lasted more than three decades. 

4. Be noticed that the overlapping travel date to "firing McCabe case". My wife and my brother is arranged a tour to China and Taiwan from 3/17 to 3/31, McCabe is fired on 3/16 and he prepares to leave on March. 

5. Chinese secret police has a long history to collude with the Feds to frame a drug smmugling case on me, signaled by EP-3 Spy plane crew case(4/11/2001) and Timothy McVeigh's execution (6/11/2001)and 9/11 WTC attack (9/11/2001) 

This time they again to frame a drug case on my relatives in their tour to trap me in. I allege. 

Re:

1,003. Intimidation to create fake evidence (2/3/2018)

It is clear the comic drama is a continuation of the plot to elimination of Kat Sung. First Trump fired Comey, When there is no progress in the attempt murder case of Kat Sung, they force McCabe to leave. 

They create a "Russia-probe memo" case to cut the relationship between Trump and the FBI when Trump's treason becomes clear. (Trump may be impeached as a distraction to that framed case) They create the crisis to apply pressure on the FBI. As a matter of fact, Trump is a candidate of the "Deep State" of the Feds to whip their terror force. 






> FBI deputy director leaving post ahead of planned retirement
> 
> Eric Tucker and Sadie Gurman, Associated Press•     January 29
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, a frequent target of President Donald Trump's criticism who led the bureau for months last year following the firing of James Comey, is leaving his position ahead of a previously planned retirement this spring, people familiar with the decision said Monday.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fbi-deput...-politics.html





1011. Frame a case through the hands of Taiwan and Chinese secret police (3/22/2018)

In #1008, I said the Feds had used "Taiwan travel Act" as a starting signal to the framed case. On 3/12 I was once blocked to post #1008 in Internet. Then my wife abruptly changed her leaving date from 3/17 to 3/14. I think my conclusion that the Feds used "Taiwan travel Act" particularly on my case is very correct. The Feds try to discredit it by changing my wife's leaving date. It doesn't  actually affect normal trip. 

That Act, also convince people that China is hostile to US and Taiwan, so it's impossible that they collude for a conspiracy. 

It also plays a role to distract the plot if China intensifies the situation to a war. 





> China Must Prepare For 'Military Clash' Over Taiwan And 'Strike Back' at U.S. Interference, State Paper Says
> Christina Zhao,Newsweek•         March 22, 2018
> 
> China must “strike back” against U.S. interference over Taiwan and prepare for a “direct military clash,” Beijing state media has said.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-mus...140623378.html



The tactic is similar to the firing of FBI deputy McCabe When Trump hails Andrew McCabe’s Firing As ‘A Great Day For Democracy’. It covers up the relationship between the Feds and the framed case. The "Taiwan Travel Act" covers up a dirty framed case applying on innocent people. 

In fact, these are part of "2018 March plot". 
3/16, Donald Trump signs "Taiwan Travel Act.
3/17, my wife's original planed leaving date. Means the case starts.   
3/18, A.G. Sessions fires FBI deputy McCabe.

In this case, the Feds(FBI and DEA) are masterminds. 
The main actors are Taiwan and Chinese secret police. Taiwan's security depends on US, so it has to  follow the order from the Feds. "Taiwan Travel Act" itself is a payment to Taiwan already. 
China used to be paid big reward in such case. I think they have had a secret deal early this month. 





> Senior economic official Liu He to visit US
> By Zhang Yunbi | chinadaily.com.cn |    2018-02-26 15:45 
> 
> Liu He, a member of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, will visit the United States from Feb 27 to March 3, the Foreign Ministry confirmed on Monday.
> 
> 
> Senior economic official Liu He to visit US - World - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## katsung47

1012. Murder attempt on my wife three days later (3/27/2018)

I am the murder target of the FBI because I revealed the true face of the Feds (FBI and DEA) in Internet. To eliminate a witness of their crime, the Feds try to wrong me in criminal case. That takes three decades long. They recruit my relatives as their informants (include my wife). Now, eager to finish this case, they have to eliminate those informants because they joined the illegal surveillance. The major way they used is to arrange them in tours. It's easy to create incidents and easy to plant illegal things when they are in travel. 

My wife, my brother and his wife are arranged a travel to China and Taiwan from 3/17 to 3/31. The Feds created several big events for this framed case. 

1. On 3/16, President Trump signed a "Taiwan Travel Act" which is a signal to start that "murder plot". It also a payment to Taiwan to support the framed case. 

2. 3/17 is original the start date of travel. 

3. 3/18. A.G. Sessions fired FBI deputy Andrew McCabe. FBI is the mastermind of this framed case. This is a whip to urge the Feds finish the case in March. 

4. 3/26. China launches yuan crude oil futures in Shanghai. I think to make it a success is part of payment in secret deal between US and Chinese secret police. They choose this occasion for their framed case. 

5. 3/30, my relatives will go to Shanghai where my wife will go back to US. My brother will stay for another month. I think that's the time they would be arrested for a framed drug case when they pass through the Custom. 

I worry about their lives because on 3/26, I read a news from "World Journal" (internet Chinese web)





> "A group of Chinese girls in overseas are waiting for death penalty, what have they done?" It says these girls were charged by Malaysia government for drug smuggling and their stories. 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.media.worldjournal.com/w...3751_03343.jpg
> ????????????? ???????
> ?????/??27?? 2018?03?27?
> 
> 
> https://www.worldjournal.com/5489779...BB%B6%E7%B0%BF



The FBI has a Mafia style death warning habit. Here is 17 years ago, when they tried to frame a drug smuggling case on me, death warning I got, 

888. The first payment for the drug case (3/18/2015)

It took two months (4/11 to 6/11) for the Feds and Chinese secret police to arrange a drug case ?to smuggle heroine from south west China to US. 

6/9/2001 I received warnings from the Feds. 





> Author:FBI <mailto:[email protected]> (66.44.60.9)
> Subject:Your Time Is UP, Kat Hak Sung !Sat, Jun 9 2001 at 8:25 am[ 
> Email Msg</cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=emailmsgform&fid=1937-truth&mid=27> |Invite </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=inviteform&fid=1937-truth> 
> 
> Message: Kat Hak Sung! Your time is up! We are giving you 3x24 hours to surrender. Turn yourself in to the local authority where you are residing now.You have been sentenced to DEATH in absentia. ..... Within 3x24 hours you should surrender and turn yourself in, to serve your death sentence under the gallows. The state of California has restored this kind of death sentence just for you. ....



6/11/2001 The day of Timothy McVeigh's execution. He was accused for Oklahoma bombing. Since then I learned the feds used to create a big event to distract public’s attention from a small case ?the murder of Kat Sung. 

For something unknown, the designated drug case hadn’t broken up. The Chinese secret police must have completed their duty of the secret deal. The US had to pay for it. That’s a big loss of US international interest. Someone had to take the responsibility. FBI director Louis Freeh had to resign from his post in June, 2001 when the Feds planned drug case ended. 





> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON May 2, 2001
> 
> WASHINGTON, May 1?Director Louis J. Freeh of the F.B.I. said today that he would resign in June after an eight-year tenure
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/05/02/us...ght-years.html




Next month, the big winner, China, got its first payment. 





> OLYMPICS; Beijing Wins Bid for 2008 Olympic Games
> 
> By JERE LONGMAN July 14, 2001
> 
> MOSCOW, July 13?…… the International Olympic Committee awarded the 2008 Summer Games to Beijing today.
> 
> Eight years after a narrow and unexpected defeat to Sydney, Australia, inits attempt to be host to the 2000 Olympics, Beijing more than doubled the votes Toronto received as the runner-up. 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2001/07/14/sp...pic-games.html





1013. Forbidden reply proves China colludes the framed case (3/29/2018)

On 3/17, in web site lunaticoutpost.com, I replied to a topic "The US Economy is only growing Because of deficit Spending". The original reply is:





> I think Trump is pushed out to be the scapegoat of the coming economic crisis. I wrote this two years ago.
> 
> 902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)
> 
> I revealed the Trump campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 
> 
> This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 
> 
> In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 
> ...



I failed to post it. I was blocked to post #1008 for a while, I thought it might because I revealed China is the partner of this plot, the Feds doesn't want to offend their friend. I shortened the reply as this: You can see the difference. 

Shortened reply:







> katsung47
> Registered User
> User ID: 1337
> 03-17-2018 01:18 AM 
> 
> 
>   Post: #24RE: The US Economy is only Growing Because of Deficit Spending 
> I think Trump is pushed out to be the scapegoat of the coming economic crisis. I wrote this two years ago.
> 
> ...



The US Economy is only Growing Because of Deficit Spending

----------


## katsung47

1014. Incident violated a murder plot? (4/3/2018)


C is my sister in law. Her sister and one of her brothers are the initiators of this Taiwan tour. In early February, there was a earthquake in Taiwan. I talked about it in message 1004. A couple of distant relatives who planed to go on this tour quit it due to the safety consideration. The two initiators withdrew at last moment. 

The I.D. C-sister and C-brother hold are green cards. My wife is travel agent so she warned them they have to apply "Permit to Enter Taiwan". She advised them to do so through travel agency when they ordered the Taiwan trip. It was convenient for both. But they refused and said they had their way to get that permission. The result was they were banned to board the flight for lack of sufficient document in Shanghai Air Port. 

When the rest people got to Taiwan, my brother stumbled and broke his wrist. He has to be in plaster bandage for three months so he couldn't join this tour. 

From the beginning I said this is a trap the Feds set up to murder my wife, my brother and his wife. It seems my brother is a main target. When he had an incident, couldn't start his tour, the designated travel trap lost its meaning. I think at this time the Feds issued the news of the execution of drug smuggling girls to intimidate me. (I go to "World Journal" web everyday.)  It means "We can kill you in many ways. Either in travel accident or by a framed case." I did believe they would do that at that time and wrote "1012. Murder attempt on my wife three days later (3/27/2018)"

The story of C-sister and C-brother may indicate how the Feds lure people into a trap and how vastly they use friends and relatives of people as informants. 


1004. Acoustic weapon again (2/9/2018)

........

Then there was a concentrated earthquake report:





> Magnitude 6.4 earthquake rocks Taiwan
>  Wed February 7, 2018
> 
> https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/asse...-super-169.jpg
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/07/world...018/index.html



It is just the style I worried about two weeks ago:





> (1,002). Pressure on FBI and earthquake (1/27/2018)1014.





1015.Sewage water in street as evidence? (4/10/2018)

Last September, my wife had a Canada tour. It was arranged by the Feds, I think. I found the Feds tried to contaminate me with drug trace by newspaper and arrested me by claiming they found drug trace in sewage water. Since then, I take bath as little as I can. 

In early April, I took a basin bath. To avoid the Feds to plant drug trace in sewage water, I poured the bathing water into the lane. I didn't think they could pick up sewage water in street as evidence. But they did. A news said a storm would come on 4/6. 





> Atmospheric river could hit Bay Area with month of rain in 2 days
> By Sophie Haigney             Wednesday, April 4, 2018
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/artic...th12804802.php



The atmospheric river did bring rainwater that washed the lane. I noticed the old newspaper in front of my house which was left there six months ago. It proves how easy to plant drug trace on victims. 




https://www.christianforums.com/data...jpg?1523318314

Picture of old newspaper took on Apr.8/2018. 

984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)

In #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:





> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
> I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide?"



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

Now they hurriedly organized another long trip for my wife, 10/2 to 10/18, 16 days. What will take place? If the Feds can arrest people in this way, it's too easy to plant and frame innocent people.



Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2...h105-p/007.JPG.

----------


## LighrkVader

Aaaand we have reached the no bathing stage... This thread just keeps on giving. It is not real though... This whole thread is being crafted by the feds to group Lucid Dreamers in with nutty conspiracy theorists. Why? Probably to kill me.  I suspect they're biding their time, waiting to find the most expensive and time consuming way of taking my life humanly possible.

----------


## snoop

Muddying the waters until you become the fringe lunatic they tell the world you must be, take your own life, or are silenced into submission. I see what's going on, what's happening to you... to me, to everybody. The flow of information is the key to the power behind controlling the herd. But I say, the shepherd is yet but another member of a greater flock one rung up an infinite ladder fashioned in the shape of a pyramid in a spider's web networking several, perhaps too infinite such pyramid-ladders. The deceivers are the deceived, the controllers the controlled, yet some are greater deceived and greater controlled relative to the limits inherent to one's perspective--namely the rung one resides on.

The wise are but fools, and are made to look as such--and nothing more. Yet they are humbled by their wisdom because of its truth. Those bearing only knowledge portray them as mindless or foolish, fearing their plots risk being thwarted at the hands of the very wisdom those great, yet humble fools possess and their potential to sew its seeds in the still remaining fertile soils of the herd's minds, perchance to germinate, grow, and further yet spread seed once more. Therefore the prime directive is thus: rob that soil of the nutrients supporting its fertility so that the seeds may only find barren, empty wastes inhospitable to their presence and growth. If you cannot control the whether, then fight like with like as fire with fire  Before the seeds of wisdom spread, spread first the seeds of weeds that will deny the delicate and beautiful flowers of the wise and the true the nutrients they need, sucked to the last drop dry by a mind overrun with weeds.  

We're privy to the organizations' nefarious plots. One need only observe on high, as if by bird's eye, in silence... and all becomes plain to see. To seed or not to seed? The query is paramount to denying their success. Are the seeds I sow wisdom and truth? Or are they just well-disguised weeds? We cannot know until we try, the result remain to be seen. More observation is required, to watch the seeds as they develop into something greater than themselves. If it is a flower of wisdom, take solace and find joy. If it is not, cultivating a garden is still a worthwhile past time. Some maintenance is required.

----------


## katsung47

1016. Unusual weather links to the plot (4/17/2018)

My wife was arranged a Canada tour in 9/2 to 9/9 last year. With which I predicted 9/2 would be action date and likely Korea crisis would be followed to distract. See #979. 

The murder attempt on me in last September repeats in this month. 
1. gas leaking explosion. (caused by ground digging; earthquake....)
2. drug arrest to the claim of trace found in sewage water.(Though I was not sure at first, late development make me believe so. When I poured the bath water into the lane, unusual storm came so the rainwater would wash the lane. ) See #980

The late March plot went soured under my constant revelation. It seems the Feds go on with their plot. '





> Earthquake, hail, fierce rain rattle Bay Area — but, nope, there’s no link
> | Bay Area News Group       April 16, 2018 
> 
> Around 9:40 a.m., just after San Jose residents experienced hail, torrential rain and thunderous dark clouds, the earth beneath them suddenly shifted. The 3.9 quake was centered about nine miles northeast of downtown San Jose, in the Alum Rock region. Tremors were felt in Milpitas, Fremont and Santa Clara, the USGS reported. Office towers shook in downtown San Jose.
> 
> “It was snowing and hailing, with thunder, then there was an earthquake. It felt like a big jerk, not rolling,” said Angel Barlow, park services attendant at Joseph D. Grant County Park, in the hills east of San Jose. “It was a landslide of weather!”‘
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/...les-south-bay/




979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)

Why the Feds abandoned the planed "Hurricane Harvey" and "Charlottesville racial riot"? Because they focus on murdering Kat Sung. 9/2 plan is a one they think can certainly killing me. 

In murder case, They used to perform action on Friday. Jail won't release detainee on bail in week- ends. So the Feds have two days(Saturday and Sunday) to do the killing. I have no income, I have no available working phone. If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death. 

What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think it is war in Korea Peninsula. 





> US bans travel to North Korea beginning September 1, says Americans should leave
>  Thomson Reuters
> YEGANEH TORBATI          Aug 3rd 2017 6:01AM
> 
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/201...eave/23062831/



Same day on Aug.3rd, there was a "Fed Ex" cart roaring into my lane, then came a PG&E pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. That assures me the Feds decide to carry out unreasonable search and arrest by damaging my garage door or perform a "gas leaking" trick. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" From the timing, the announcement of Korea travel ban(Aug. 3rd) was accordance to harassing show off in my lane. Also be noticed that the N.Korea travel ban(9/1) is a day before my wife's Canada travel(9/2). 

Since 8/28, several times I was awakened by strong ground vibration around 3 a.m.to 4 a.m. It's acoustic weapon. The Feds seems try to damage the under ground gas pipe with resonance wave. 


See the tactic the Feds to murder in prison:



980. Korea war crisis used as distract (9/6/2017)

.....
9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area. 

September 2, 2017

California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide? 



1017. Another Mafia style murder intimidation (4/24/2018)

After the failure of the murder attempt of September,2017 (The case was signaled by the sixth nuclear test of N. Korea) see #979, 980, 981. The Feds immediately issued a murder signal on my wife. (see #981) In that case they intend to kill by "Lupus Erythematosus"
disease.

This time too, after my wife returned from "Late March Taiwan tour", they issued another intimidation. 

On 4/10, when I clicked on the IPad, the screen showed the site of "World Journal" though I hadn't chosen it. Then the screen was covered by a whole page English commercial.("World Journal" is a Chinese media) It was advertisement of an insurance company about car accident. Though commercial is common in Internet, it used to be small. I haven't seen such a big one cover the whole page. I think that was an intimidation from the Feds. They will murder by "car accident". I have no drive license and stay at home to avoid any possible plots. It was used to deal with my wife when a foreign tour plot failed. 

981. Attempt to murder my wife (9/12/2017)

I have warned Korea war crisis would be created to cover up the framed case of 9/2. N.Korea did detonate a nuke bomb on 9/3. If US reacted with "fire and fury" Trump had promised, my predict would have become true. The procedure was so closely carried out. Only the Feds failed to frame me in any framed case. Then the Feds immediately designed another murder case - to kill my wife. 

The Feds used to influence public opinion by TV commercial. on 9/6 and 9/7, an organization had an ad on KTSF26(Chinese) to remind people of "Lupus erythematosus". It was so shortlived(2 days) that I never saw it after 9/7. What I remember of that ad was some people having a parade with banners written "Lupus ..."I even couldn't finish reading the whole banner because the banner was upright, the English was so rare seen.  I was confused the first letter was "I" or "L". I knew it was "lupus erythematosus" only by audio Chinese aside. 

Decades ago when I was a in HongKong, I knew an acquaintance of my parents - Mrs. Wang. Mrs. Wang was a rich widow. She lived with a close friend - Ms. C. Mrs. Wang had a quick death - died of Lupus erythematosus. Although people knew she had such a disease, nobody expected she'd have a sudden death. The gossip in their social circle was: how much did Ms. C got from Wang's wealth. 

In US, when I knew G-man and realized he is a double agent, I also knew Ms.C is G-man's sister. I also found the Feds are money looters. That made Mrs. Wang's death a thoroughly different story to me. Lupus erythemotosus could be a killing tool of the intelligence. 

I don't think the short lived commercial of Lupus Erythematosus is a coincidence. The disease is incurable and victims mostly are women. In #979. I wrote," If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death." The words might touch off the killing motive. If my wife doesn't exist, that's more convenient for them to do a murder case.

----------


## katsung47

1018. Frame a case by "replace fence" (4/30/2018)

The Feds are eager to finish my case. The plot is coming one after another. On 4/28, some people in neighbor cleaned the residual Ivy on fence.(They cleaned mass Ivy several weeks ago) then a Chinese lady came to my house. She said she was the neighbor that had suggested to share the cost to remove the ivy on our fence. I thought that was a tactic of "unreasonable search" so I wrote "1007. Search attempt by digging the ground (3/2/2018)". This time she came to talk about to share the cost of replacing the fence. 
Since I have no income, all deals are done by my wife. She talked with that lady and then signed a check to her. What I cared for was we wouldn't pay for the Ivy remove.My wife said the payee was a fence company and the lady said she paid ivy removal. 

When the lady left, my wife said the estimate was 580 and we paid 260. Since there is a third payer, (one fence shared by three houses), I asked "did we pay too much?" My wife burst into rage, "Then you go to argue with them". I could say nothing because that's not my money. Was my wife part in this plot? She has to obey to the Feds anyway. 

What caused my suspicion was that lady at first insisted demanding my wife write down the deal on paper for her until my wife wrote her a check. I later think what she needs is my address. I have no doubt what behind her and "Fence company" is the Feds.(FBI and DEA). How can they wrong me in this "fence" case? I think of the address. They need a justification to drive a car to my home, although we have no connection to that fence company, the check gave the address to them.

The Feds had tried to damage my garage door so they could have a search and arrest by disguise garage door contractor, but with no good reason. They planed this plot.   

976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

In 2005, my rolling up garage door was broken up by the car my daughter drove. The Homeowners Association warned to fix it right away. I noticed the Feds drove the contractors from the market away so their men could take over the work for an unreasonable search and arrest. 12 years ago, I wrote,  





> 300. Garage door (3/27/05)
> 
> On 3/18, Mercury News reported: "Unlicensed contractors get stung". 59 unlicensed builders were nabbed in an undercover sting operation. Those nabbed by the ruse were given criminal citations that could land them in jail for a maximum of six months, or they could be ordered to pay a $1,000 fine." 
> 
> That's amazing similar to the event taken place in July 2003. When Feds tried to force me to have a roof contract with them, they created a roofing worker's death to intimidate other uninsured roofers out of the market. So the undercover contractor could get the deal. (see "145. SARS, a big issue(7/20/03)"



To avoid an unreasonable search, I repaired the garage door. It's more then ten years now, the repaired garage door had worn out and had to be replaced. In late May, the Homeowner Association mailed me a notice that there would be a meeting. I knew that was to justify an inspection. The target was the garage door. 

In mid June, my wife gave me a weekly magazine - "USCITYPOST"(June 17, 2017) In its "Business Classified", I found four advertisement of "Garage door" contractors. In newspaper commercial, "Garage door" is a rare. That four ads obviously were prepared for me. To avoid being framed by the Feds, I had to do it by myself. I thought of the original one piece garage door which I hadn't abandoned. 

The Homeowners Association's meeting date was set on 7/26. I had to replace the garage door at that time. In mid July, I dug out the old one piece door. What surprised me was next day President Trump told media he was going to fire Sessions. 





> Can Trump fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions? Yes, but it would be unprecedented
> Maureen Groppe and Jessica Estepa, USA TODAY      July 20, 2017 
> 
> 
> In an interview with the New York Times, the president on Wednesday slammed Sessions for recusing himself from the Russia investigation, believing that this action led to the appointment of a special counsel.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ted/495537001/



Trump is unqualified to be president. His victory was out of the support of the Feds.(FBI) Now I believe his main task is to eliminate me - Kat Sung. When they thought it was a certain, they didn't expect I dug out an old door. So Trump was so angry. They quickly plan new plots in rogue's way. 

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission.  




1019. McCabe a sacrifice (5/7/2018)

The Feds planned Taiwan travel to murder my wife and my brother and his wife. To push the executive body to accomplish the mission, they intimidated the FBI by firing its deputy McCabe. 

3/16, A.G. Sessions fires FBI deputy McCabe.
3/16, Donald Trump signs "Taiwan Travel Act.
3/17, my wife's original planed leaving date for her Taiwan travel.  

On 3/31, my wife went back home. The March murder mission went soured under my constant revelation. New plot starts. So we see new extortion. McCabe seems to be a sacrifice. He was fired, now he faces prosecution. 





> Justice Dept. watchdog sends McCabe findings to federal prosecutors for possible charges
> By Pamela Brown and Laura Jarrett, CNN          April 19, 2018
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Justice Department's inspector general referred its findings on former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe to the US attorney's office in Washington for possible criminal charges associated with lying to internal investigators, according to a source familiar with the matter.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/19/polit...ral/index.html

----------


## katsung47

1020. Mass slaughter is a method to distract (5/14/2018)

I had alleged the Feds plotted a murder case on 8/3/2017 or so. A news later proves I'm very correct. 

"974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)

On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house ....... Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologize for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking. "

"976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission."

I also said something would happen on my wife's tour 10/2 to 10/18. That "something" was later found to be "LasVegas mass slaughter". It took place two hours before my wife's leaving. Shooting started at 22:10 Oct/1. My wife's flight took off on 0:55 Oct/2. 

"983.Earthquake, hurricane and defense budget (9/25/2017)

The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time. ......"

"985. Las Vegas shooting is a false flag (10/8/2017)

Las Vegas mass slaughtering was a distraction case done by the Feds(FBI and DEA).  

I am the murder target of the Feds(FBI and DEA). ......."

Here is the news proves my allegation is very correct. Stephen Paddock had prepared a mass shooting case for 8/3 too. 





> LAS VEGAS GUNMAN STEPHEN PADDOCK BOOKED HOTEL ROOMS OVERLOOKING CHICAGO LOLLAPALOOZA FESTIVAL: REPORTS
> BY CONOR GAFFEY ON 10/5/
> 
> booked one room at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, shich he was due to check into on August 1, and he booked a second room for check in on August 3, a law enforcement official told USA Today. 
> 
> Both rooms had a checkout date of August 6. The Lollapalooza music festival ran August 2-5 and takes place in Grant Park. 
> 
> Las Vegas Gunman Stephen Paddock Booked Hotel Rooms Overlooking Chicago Lollapalooza Festival: Reports





1021. Trump's job - eliminate Kat Sung (5/21/2018)

Two years ago, in (902. Trump's job) I concluded "The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story."

3/10/2017  Trump Abruptly Ordered 46 Federal Prosecutors to Resign.

5/9,  Trump fired FBI Director Comey.(It proves Comey's story "Trump demands "loyal"        ".
      Trump belongs to the Deep State.) 

8/2,  Christopher Wray was sworn in as the Director of the FBI. (The deep state         need someone to take the responsibility by approving the evil murder cases.)

8/3,  I found the Feds started main plot of "gas explosion" and "search by damaged             house" intention. 


      Here are three plots to murder my wife.  

(1) 8/31, I warned 9/2 could be action date and would be followed by Korea war to distract. (see #979)

9/1, US bans US citizen travel to N. Korea. (Trump joins the plot)

9/2 - 9/10, my wife left for Canada. 

9/3, N. Korea exploded a hydrogen bomb.(used as distraction) It was a planned distraction. N. Korea did their job to the secret deal but Trump did nothing to react. Because the main target - Kat Sung, is still alive. 

(2) 10/2 - 10/18   My wife go another trip to Europe.

    9/25  I wrote in "(983) So something will happen at that time."
          That "something" became "Las Vegas mass shooting". It was used as a           distraction. It was a remedial case hurried done for 9/2 case. So there was           a lot of flaws in this event. 

(3) 3/17 - 3/31  My wife and my brother were arranged a travel to Taiwan.

3/16, A.G. Sessions fired FBI deputy McCabe. (An intimidation or a purge in FBI?)
3/16, Donald Trump signs "Taiwan Travel Act.(again, Trump joins the case)
3/17, my wife's original planed leaving date. Means the case starts.   

     I predicted something big would happen in this case but nothing took place. I think that's because I had previously made some correct predictions. The Feds try to distract it. 

----------------
Here is another story that Trump use foreign affair in my case when I noticed he announced to withdraw from "Iran nuclear deal" on 5/8, not original 5/12. 





> May 8, 2018, 10:45 PM
> Trump announces decision to "withdraw" from Iran nuclear deal
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/live-news/tr...tream-updates/



The original plan: 



> Trump Will Scrap Iran Deal On May 12
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-may-12-report



Why did they change the time? On 5/7,  Contractor came to my yard and replaced the fence. If the Feds created a case then they need something to distract. That's their routine job. see "1018. Frame a case by "replace fence" (4/30/2018)". 




475. The fired Federal Attorney and March plot (3/28/07)

Kevin Ryan was fired (in the name of resignation) at the same time when Neigroponte lost his post of the National intelligence head. They were punished for failure to frame an innocent person in created crime. To cover up Ryan's forced resignation, other Federal Attorney became sacrifice. DOJ fired those whom were thought not loyal to Bush to make Ryan's resignation not so evident. 

Most of those fired issued a stiff defense of their conduct except Kevin Ryan. It could prove my allegation that they were sacrifice. Read the following news, you may understand better. 

Re: "S. F. prosecutor's firing unchallenged
Howard Mintz
Mercury News   March 21, 2007

Despite all the controversy surrounding the firing of eight US attorneys, the release of thousands of pages of internal Justice Department documents shows there has not been much protest over the ouster of San Francisco US Attorney Kevin Ryan,.....

Ryan was among the US attorneys asked to resign in the December purge, but Bush administration critics, including Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., have not cited his dismissal as being tainted by politics. 
.......

Unlike other US attorneys who protested their firings, there are few exchanges involving Ryan in the newly released documents. One Justice Department e-mail quotes Ryan's former chief assistant, Eumi Choi, as saying Ryan was remaining a "company man" after his firing and refusing to take phone calls from Feinstein."

In early 1990s, when I found Feds (FBI, DEA) using radioactive material as tracing tactic which hurt my health, I complained to Federal Attorney's office. I was very innocent then, after failing to complain in some office like D.A.'s office or organization such like ACLU... I went to the Federal Building. I went there several times until an aide told me that "there is no use to come  here. We cooperate with FBI." Then I knew they work together. 

Did Ryan, as DOJ said, run his office in disarray? No, he did a very aggressive job. From the news "Ryan has beefed up the San Jose branch to 20 lawyers from the usual dozen or so, an unprecedented level.", I knew he arranged almost eight or so Federal Attorney to frame me in case. What have they done? 

To plant drug at my house by "free gift". To disguise contractor for "reasonable search". To block the drainage to search  the water after I washing the clothes or take a bath. To collect the garbage by a cover up "garbage company". To manipulate my wife to file tax return without my consent. To cut my financial support...... All these were the work done by the attorneys in Ryan's office with the Feds. 

One thing you should know is that Ryan was not fired for doing these evil things. He was fired for not evil enough to frame me in a case they created.

----------


## katsung47

1022. Secret deal with N. Korea (5/27/2018)

I had accurately predicted the plot of Sept/2,2017. 

On 8/31/2017, I wrote, "979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)" I said, 

"What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think it is war in Korea Peninsula."

9/1/2017, US bans US citizen travel to N. Korea. (Trump joins the plot)
9/2 - 9/10, my wife left for Canada. 
9/3, N. Korea exploded a hydrogen bomb. It was a planned distraction. 

N. Korea did its job to the secret deal but Trump did nothing to react. Because the main target - Kat Sung, is still alive. Anyway, N.Korea wouldn't do it for nothing, here is how it got its payment - oil. 

Three months later, a large scale oil smuggling to N.Korea took place on the sea. 





> But foreign media have reported a Hong Kong cargo ship and Russian tankers had transferred refined oil to North Korean ships at sea. 
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...uggling-at-sea








> Trump Rebuked China for North Korea’s Oil Smuggling. It’s More Complicated.
> 
> By CHRIS HORTON, STEVEN LEE MYERS and MICHAEL SCHWIRTZ    JAN. 18, 2018
> 
> Last month, the United States tried to persuade other members of the United Nations Security Council to blacklist 10 ships that it said were involved in smuggling oil and coal. In addition to the Lighthouse Winmore, this list, obtained by The New York Times, included four North Korean-flagged vessels, as well as ships linked to South Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan and China.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/w...smuggling.html



Who's behind it? Watch the last sentence who could push S.Korea, Hong Kong, Taiwan and China to violate a sanction against N.Korea?

When Trump told world he would return Kim with "fire and fury", it was just a stage show. When Kim and Trump will meet on 6/12, a deal has been made already under table. 

Big events happen in June will attract public's attention. Not only US - N.Korea summit, but also US China trade negotiation. The Feds won't miss this chance, I think, they may frame a case to arrest and murder early next month. 


reference:

979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)

Why the Feds abandoned the planed "Hurricane Harvey" and "Charlottesville racial riot"? Because they focus on murdering Kat Sung. 9/2 plan is a one they think can certainly killing me. 

In murder case, They used to perform action on Friday. Jail won't release detainee on bail in week- ends. So the Feds have two days(Saturday and Sunday) to do the killing. I have no income, I have no available working phone. If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death. 

What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think it is war in Korea Peninsula. 





> US bans travel to North Korea beginning September 1, says Americans should leave
>  Thomson Reuters
> YEGANEH TORBATI          Aug 3rd 2017 6:01AM
> 
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/201...eave/23062831/



Same day on Aug.3rd, there was a "Fed Ex" cart roaring into my lane, then came a PG&E pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. That assures me the Feds decide to carry out unreasonable search and arrest by damaging my garage door or perform a "gas leaking" trick. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" From the timing, the announcement of Korea travel ban(Aug. 3rd) was accordance to harassing show off in my lane. Also be noticed that the N.Korea travel ban(9/1) is a day before my wife's Canada travel(9/2). 

Since 8/28, several times I was awakened by strong ground vibration around 3 a.m.to 4 a.m. It's acoustic weapon. The Feds seems try to damage the under ground gas pipe with resonance wave. 



1023. Large scale poison attack (6/9/2018)

These days, I was heavily attacked by eye poison. When the dose is big, the eye having a piercing pain with a lot of tears. Then there is a hard feeling for the eye. I have to close my eye to rest from time to time. In the past, it was used to be one poisoned food.(e.g. candy) This time it is a large scale attack. At least five different vegetables were poisoned. Other food (like biscuit, cracker) were poisoned too. 

My wife eats seperately from me. I think that was requested by the Feds for the convenience of poison. So we had different food. But this time she was affected too. I saw several times she using eyedrops. She became the target too. 

Reference:

969. Poison information for sharing (7/9/2017)

.........

Sometime ago, I frequently felt a bloody smell from stomach after eating something. I abandoned the food and think that probably was a kind of poison eroded the membrane of stomach that caused bleeding. Now this news said it is a blood thinning agent. 

One kind of poison is a popularly used by Chinese secret police. The symptom is there is itching in joint after eating the food. I allege it would end with thyroid cancer. I used to find it in Chinese candy and biscuit, Especially in date (fruit) and chestnut. They used to be given us as gift from people who came back from a China tour. 

Another poison causes dim vision. I think it is derived from a mouse poison. In a box of "Rat killing bait" I saw the instruction said the bait killing mice by blinding their eyes. The symptom is it came with a lot of tears after eating the food. It used to be mixed in Chocolate as candy. It also can be found in vegetables. I also find it frequently in muffin and cake of a large food wholesale club. Last year my wife had a European tour. She brought back many chocolate, cookie gift box. I found they were all contaminated with that vision poison. I asked why she bought so many she said the "tax free store" was just on sale when she went there. That's the way how the Feds deliver the poison food to their target. 

Poison and Chemical gas attack

----------


## katsung47

1024. Accident to boost Boeing (6/10/2018)

Trump imposes tariffs of 25% for steel and 10% for aluminium On imports from allies. That's obviously a part of his plan to boost US automobile and air plane industry. 
It needs a lot of steel to manufacture a car and a lot of aluminium for a plane.

The next step he will do is to impose high tariff on imported car to push up domestic auto industry. What about the air plane? 

I noticed the following air incidents. 

On 4/17,  




> Southwest Airlines emergency landing: Banking executive killed after being sucked out of window at 32,000ft
> 
> The jet's CFM56-7B engines were made by CFM International, jointly owned by General Electric and Safran Aircraft Engines of France.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-engine-broke/



I think that's a demonstration to other countries how to create an air incident if they want to justify a change in their plane supplier. 


On 5/15




> Sichuan Airlines co-pilot nearly sucked out of broken cockpit window, pilot says
> May 15, 2018,
> 
> All 128 people aboard the Airbus A319 survived the ordeal.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sichuan...ockpit-window/



On 5/30




> China plane makes emergency landing after window cracks
> AFP	May 30, 2018
> 
> The aircraft was an Airbus A321, according to plane tracking website FlightAware.
> 
> In April, a woman died after being partially sucked out of a Southwest Airlines flight headed to Dallas from New York when a porthole was shattered mid-flight.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-pla...093600102.html



These two incidents took place in two weeks at the time when US and China had trade negotiation. Planes are all from Airbus. The incident style are all similar to Southwest airline style. 

We know there are only two main airplane manufacturer in the world - Boeing and Airbus. If Trump want to make Boeing great, he has to bite a big chunk from Airbus. I hope there will be no blood air accident in coming trade negotiation with other countries. 



1025. Rice cooker (6/17/2018)





> Kellyanne Conway Suggests Trump Might Have Been Spied on Through His Microwave Oven: 
> by Andy Towle              March 13, 2017
> 
> Kellyanne Conway suggested in an interview over the weekend that a variety of methods could be used to spy on Donald Trump, including TVs and microwave ovens.
> 
> Kellyanne Conway Suggests Trump Might Have Been Spied on Through His Microwave Oven: WATCH - Towleroad



Generally, people won't think of they are spied by their kitchenware unless they are illusionist. I don't think Kellyanne Conway is fantastic. Since the Feds used to monitor high ranking politicians by recruited shills. I think she is an agent that monitors the White House. She has been trained with those surveillance instrument so she knows it. 

A month or so ago, the rice cooker in my kitchen went out of order. It automatically shut the power off two minutes after starting. I had to re-start it from time to time. Last week my wife said she had it repaired. Since she used to throw the damaged appliances away and now there is rare people to repair rice cooker. I leave that repaired rice cooker alone. What I worry about is not surveillance camera they might put inside. I worry about they might installed microwave instrument that will kill.   

reference

711. Appliance trick (3/17/2012)

About 15 years ago, my wife told me a computer company on up stair of her tourist agency was shut down. The computer company had a garage sale on its asset. She bought a refrigerator. Since the "Operation Fire Dragon" just ended, (see 32. "Operation Fire Dragon") and Feds used to monitor the target as close as possible, I thought it was a surveillance team covered up in the name of "computer company". I kept a wary eye on that refrigerator from the Feds and refuse to use it. We had two refrigerators already in the kitchen. I put it in the garage. 

Sometime later (a year or so), my wife told me B (my brother in law) wanted to buy that old refrigerator. Why B wanted a refrigerator he didn't need? I thought it was a method Feds taking back a high tech weapon through one of their informant. Before the refrigerator was sent to S.F. I took a test to see if it worked. I connected it to the power. It started with a low humming. I put a tray of water in the ice cabinet. Thirty minutes later I came back and found it stopped work. (no humming was heard) The water was cooler but not iced. It proved what I had worried: the refrigerator emitted EM wave, (in low sensitivity but would hurt health after sometime exposure in radiation). The surveillance team detected it with instrument. It was remote controlled so they switched off the power. 

The refrigerator was moved to S.F.. B put it in the porch - he didn't need it. That night someone broke off the low compartment of the refrigerator and took off something inside it. Several days later I went to visit my parents there and saw it with a black opening in the bottom. 

A few weeks ago, my wife complained the refrigerator was not cool enough. I thought, same trick came again? It was. 

In later February, my wife discarded some appliance such like oven, warming pot. She bought a new oven in bargain price. Lady R.G. (I think R.G. is a guider works for the Feds) told her a site where Cosco have its flawed merchandise sold in low price. Several days later she bought a slow cooker. 

In the morning of 3/5, my wife put the chicken in that cooker and switched it on then left home the whole day. My daughter left home the whole day too. I work on computer until I felt sick in the evening. I thought the problem came from that slow cooker and pulled off its plug. Later I told my wife that cooker may be an instrument that emits EM wave. I wouldn't let same thing happen again.

----------


## katsung47

1026. Hot Housing market (6/24/2018)

I am innocent. To eliminate an innocent man by framing him in criminal case takes a lot of money. The Feds(FBI and DEA) used to get the money from real estate business. 



The index curve of the median house price of San Francisco represents the course of the persecution of the Feds. The tactic is to refinance the house for more money if the house price keeps going up. e.g. When they bought a house of 300k in 1990
They paid 10% down payment,that's 30k. Then in 2007 when the house price went up to 680k, they could get 380k cash by refinancing. Now it's 1.61 million, they could get another 930k from it. 30k for 1.31 million, what a profit. Any time when the case is over, they leave the debt for bank to take care. The point is to keep the housing market hot while the case is alive. 


In the meantime, the housing babble has exploded in 2007. The Feds(FBI and DEA) saved it from collapse by Q.E. done by Federal Reserve. See reference (#945)
To keep the balloon from popping off, they keep the interest as low as possible. Now the media house price of St. Francisco is 1.61 million. That's where my sisters live. San Jose's is higher, that's where I live. 





> San Francisco’s median house price climbs to $1.61 million
> 
> That’s nearly double the average from just five years ago
> By Adam Brinklow  Apr 5, 2018,
> 
> https://sf.curbed.com/2018/4/5/17201...e-average-2018




Reference:

945. The 2017 bubble(2/1/2017)


It was the popping up of the housing bubble that caused the financial tsunami in 2008. The bubble hasn't been cleaned up completely. The real estate loan were lent from banks. No big bank collapsed. They were bailed out by government with tax-payers' money. The banks still held large quantity of foreclosed houses. Then we saw Federal Reserve's Quantitative easy program. That money took over the foreclosed houses for a larger bubble. QE3, where the central bank had spent close to $40 billion per month in mortgage-backed securities. So much money injected into real estate's area, that's why I said there is only one bubble - the 2007 one hasn't been cleaned up and the residue has been extended to a even bigger one - I call it 2017 bubtble. 

A bubble needs money to keep it to inflating. Federal Reserve had spent nearly four trillion to blow up such a big real estate balloon. It seems they don't want to pour money into that hole any more. So a crook is pushed out to take that responsibility. 

I say 2017 bubble because: 1. Federal Reserve said it likely will increase interest twice this year - that will pop up the housin g bubble. 

2. The unprecedented 2016 election in US that put an unqualified man on president seat. I said something big will happen that nobody (party) want to take the responsibility. (see "902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)")

3. Something big (other then the coming economic crisis) will take place in Europe: War; natural disaster; terror attack.... to distract people from that economic crisis, and drive the money in Europe to US to take over the bubble too. It relates to Russian. I believe Putin is bribed by the Feds to cooperate on this. Trump's Russian love is not a coincidence. 



1027. Seattle home price and Boeing (7/1/2018)

Several months ago, news said the house price raising rapidly in Seattle area that created homeless problem. Since I know real estate business is a bank where the Feds draw money from, so something would happen there. 

Then came the trade negotiation with China and those Airbus accidents. Boeing's factory is in Seattle. If Trump wins a big deal for Boeing, the real estates business will be prosperous too. And it seems the planners foresaw the scene. They have gone into that market already. 





> San Jose is the nation’s hottest housing market in 2018, Zillow says
> 
> The San Jose area’s median home value right now is $1,128,300, making it the nation’s most expensive market, according to Zillow. The median home value in the San Francisco metropolitan area — San Francisco, Marin, San Mateo, Alameda and Contra Costa counties — is $893,100, the second highest in the U.S. The Seattle metro area is third most costly, with a median home value of $463,800.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/...8-zillow-says/



I live in San Jose, my sisters live in San Francisco. The Feds makes it to bubbles no.1 and No.2. The 3rd one is now Seattle. 

[IMG] https://i2.wp.com/www.mercurynews.co...2C9999px&ssl=1 [/IMG]


reference

1024. Accident to boost Boeing (6/10/2018)

Trump imposes tariffs of 25% for steel and 10% for aluminium On imports from allies. That's obviously a part of his plan to boost US automobile and air plane industry. 
It needs a lot of steel to manufacture a car and a lot of aluminium for a plane.

The next step he will do is to impose high tariff on imported car to push up domestic auto industry. What about the air plane? 

I noticed the following air incidents. 

On 4/17,  




> Southwest Airlines emergency landing: Banking executive killed after being sucked out of window at 32,000ft
> 
> The jet's CFM56-7B engines were made by CFM International, jointly owned by General Electric and Safran Aircraft Engines of France.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-engine-broke/



I think that's a demonstration to other countries how to create an air incident if they want to justify a change in their plane supplier. 


On 5/15




> Sichuan Airlines co-pilot nearly sucked out of broken cockpit window, pilot says
> May 15, 2018,
> 
> All 128 people aboard the Airbus A319 survived the ordeal.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sichuan...ockpit-window/



On 5/30




> China plane makes emergency landing after window cracks
> AFP	May 30, 2018
> 
> The aircraft was an Airbus A321, according to plane tracking website FlightAware.
> 
> In April, a woman died after being partially sucked out of a Southwest Airlines flight headed to Dallas from New York when a porthole was shattered mid-flight.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-pla...093600102.html



These two incidents took place in two weeks at the time when US and China had trade negotiation. Planes are all from Airbus. The incident style are all similar to Southwest airline style. 

We know there are only two main airplane manufacturer in the world - Boeing and Airbus. If Trump want to make Boeing great, he has to bite a big chunk from Airbus. I hope there will be no blood air accident in coming trade negotiation with other countries.

----------


## katsung47

You don't have to be expert to see how big the stock market bubble is. The top on chart was 20,100 two years ago, it's now well over 24,000. 

1028. Stock market bubble (7/8/2018)

Another big bubble is the stock market. I think it is manipulated by the rich people who rule this country. To maintain the stock in high price until others to take it over, you have to pour money into the market. That's why Trump pushed out "tax reform bill. 





> Tax cut fuels record $200 billion stock buyback bonanza
> by Talib Visram     June 5, 2018
> 
> American companies announced a record $201.3 billion in stock buybacks and cash takeovers in May.
> 
> That was a record number, topping the prior record of $172 billion in 2007, right before the start of the Great Recession.
> 
> Howard Silverblatt of S&P Dow Jones Indices said that total buybacks and dividends for the past 12 months could top $1 trillion for the first time ever.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/05/inve...cks/index.html



The money returned to companies are used to boost stocks instead be invested to create jobs and boost wages. When a bill was passed, a deal between politicians and rich people has been made already. 

The next step is to create crisis in world to push the money flowing into US to take over the bubble. 




1029. High pressure with climbing interest rate (7/15/2018)

Recently from #1024 to #1028, I revealed how the Feds manipulate the financial market that created two big bubbles. One is real estate bubble in San Jose and San Francisco area, the other one is the stock market bubble. To keep these two bubbles stay big, they let Federal Reserve to keep the bench mark interest rate as low as near zero. After eight years, Federal Reserve can't stay there any more. It's time to get business back to normal.

As the 10 year treasury rate climbs to near 3%, the housing bubble and stock market bubble are facing popping off. That means the Feds will lose a money machine for my case. As usual, there is a push at the Feds. 





> Trump: I wish I didn't pick Jeff Sessions
> 	Dylan Stableford,Yahoo News•   May 30, 2018
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-wis...135218302.html



Here is the response of Sessions. 





> U.S. to hire 311 new prosecutors in push against violent crime, drugs
> Reuters	Reuters•June 4, 2018
> 
>  Attorney General Jeff Sessions said on Monday the Justice Department was beefing up its fight against violent crime, drug use and illegal immigration by assigning 311 new prosecutors to work on the problems, the largest increase in decades.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-hire-31...180621271.html



New recruited team likely will use the old tactic, 





> Bay Area weather: Triple-digit temperatures possible again this weekend
> By MARK GOMEZ             June 28, 2018 
> 
> For the second weekend in a row, temperatures across the Bay Area are expected to soar near the century mark Saturday.
> 
> Thankfully, the heat won’t last long.
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/06/...-this-weekend/



I think so because that heat does last long until now (another two weeks from 6/27). I am afraid to be framed so dare not go for a shower and the heat won't go away too, seems waiting for my bathing. 


reference:

984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)

In #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:





> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
> I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide?"



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

.......


Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2...h105-p/007.JPG.

----------


## katsung47

1030. Payment of a secret deal (7/22/2018)






> Tesla goes big in China with Shanghai plant
> 
> Reuters	Reuters      July 10,2018
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Tesla Inc (TSLA.O) Chief Executive Officer Elon Musk on Tuesday landed a deal with Chinese authorities to build a new auto plant in Shanghai, 
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla...011731874.html



This is a big investment with a size of half million vehicles. It's strange Trump didn't come out to speak something like he said on Harley Davidson and media generally silence on it. 





> ZTE is officially alive again, as US lifts 'death-penalty' ban
> CNET•July 13, 2018
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/6acfd35...lly-alive.html



ZTE is high-tech company that China eagerly wants to keep it alive. Trump satisfies its will. Politicians and media are quiet too. 





> China's biggest bank corruption criminal repatriated from U.S.
> Reuters	                 •July 11, 2018
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - A Chinese man who embezzled $485 million from his employer in the biggest bank corruption case in China's history was repatriated on Wednesday by U.S. 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chinas-bi...--finance.html



These were big events took place a week ago. They looked like a concession made by Trump to China in trade negotiation. It is not. The tariffs problem is not resolved. The deport of Chinese most wanted indicates it's a secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police. I think they are framing a new drug case.




 1031. Basin bath and newspaper (7/29/2018)

In the morning of 7/21/2018, I took out the plastic box which I used as basin for bath.(about 15 gallon size) I also use it to collect water when I water the garden. After watering the garden I put the box in bathroom, planed to bathing at night. 

I have taken basin shower for a long time when I found the Feds polluted the running water with radiated material that would cause skin cancer. Last year I found they tried to perform a search and arrest by "finding drug trace" in Sewage water so I had to pour the bathing water into the lane. The way to frame is to contaminate victim by newspaper. 
It happened in last September, see #984.

My wife came back in afternoon. To my surprise, she also brought back a newspaper. She rarely did that. It was 10 months away since last time someone dropped free newspaper at my door. The Feds plays that planting trick again. Of course, I didn't touch that plastic paper bag. 

I also found that recently there were many junk mail with big envelop. I think they play the same function to plant drug trace on victims.  



The Chinese newspaper of 7/21/2018. 


reference

See "984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)" at #1029. 



309. Isotope, mole, cancer (5/7/05)

If you read my messages from begining, you know that my problem started with isotope money. 

Isotope is a good tracer. It is invisible. It can be only detected by special instrument. People are not aware of it even they are traced by isotope. I think it is vastly used by Feds. But isotope also will hurt health. It's radioactive. So there is another usage other than tracing - killing. The victim used to have a cancer. It's a murder disguised in natural disease. 

It was about in 2001,(?) when I was shaving one day, I sudenly noticed there were many new moles on my cheek. I used to take a side sleep. Mostly I slept on my right side, there were many moles on my right cheek. There were less moles on my left cheek because I slept less on that side. 

The fresh black moles alarmed me. I thought Feds contaminated my pillow with radioactive material which would cause a skin cancer. (I'll use "isotope" for radioactive material hereafter) I changed the pillow and slept with clothes or towel underneath my head which I often washed. It works. Small moles faded away. Big mole, turned into pale black. It's no more the scaring oil-black colour. 

Since Feds poisoned the tap water, I used to buy bottled water or got the water from other source such like gas station or rest room of store. But even these water were often found poisoned because I depended on other's drive which always guided me to the market where poisoned water and food were prepared in advance. So I used to test the water to make sure if it was "clean". 

Started from February this year, I started to have cough after meal. It was a sympton that food contanimated with isotope. But I failed to identify the source. Once my wife had the supper at same time with me. She coughed after meal. My wife rarely touched the dish I cooked. The only common food we had was rice. But it was me cooked the rice. The ingredients were rice and water, both verified "clean" beforehand, what happened? I was puzzled. 

Soon I solved the problem. A few days later I suddenly found there were many moles on the back of my hands. I was immediately aware of that the tap water was contaminated by isotope. I do the dish wash by hands everyday. (We never use dish-washer) Though I avoid to drink tap water, I wash with it. Both hands soaked in isotope tap water caused a skin cancer sympton - moles. It also explains why we coughed after eating the rice. Though I cooked rice with clean water, I washed it with isotope tap water which contaminated the rice. I wash with tap water to save "clean water". 

I abandoned tap water right away. It works, one month later, the black mole on the back of my hands faded away. It reminds me of the radiation clean work by Feds last December. (see "274. Radiation", "275. Radiation 2 ") and Judge's cough which led him into the jail. . (see "298. Intimidate Judge (3/22/05)"

----------


## katsung47

1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)



This is the map of the lane I live. My house is at D site. People go outside from D house have to pass through the lane between A and B house and their parking lot. Sometime ago I found owners of A and B each has a vehicle parking deadly at their garage lot(at least more than a year or two, or longer). To my experience, it's a surveillance car equipped with camera or censor. To alarm the outside surveillance station that their targets is leaving so they could track. 

About two weeks ago, my wife gave me a letter, said, "It's a mistake. You go and give the letter to A neighbor." The letter came from Home Owner Association. It said they found an inoperative car on our site. It viotated the rule so we must remove it. The picture showed it was Vehicle A. It was a mistake shouldn't made by Home Owners Association. Consider they are the tool of the FBI, I think the Feds is framming new plot. I didn't go to neighbor A, worrying that could be a trap. 

Seeing I was indifferent to the letter, my wife took it back. On 8/1, Vehicle A was towed away. The Feds had planed to damage my garage door last August. From the map of lane, you can see how Vechicle A becomes an obstacle of a roaring in car to impact the garage door. 


Reference:

976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

In 2005, my rolling up garage door was broken up by the car my daughter drove. The Homeowners Association warned to fix it right away. I noticed the Feds drove the contractors from the market away so their men could take over the work for an unreasonable search and arrest. 12 years ago, I wrote,  





> 300. Garage door (3/27/05)
> 
> On 3/18, Mercury News reported: "Unlicensed contractors get stung". 59 unlicensed builders were nabbed in an undercover sting operation. Those nabbed by the ruse were given criminal citations that could land them in jail for a maximum of six months, or they could be ordered to pay a $1,000 fine." 
> 
> That's amazing similar to the event taken place in July 2003. When Feds tried to force me to have a roof contract with them, they created a roofing worker's death to intimidate other uninsured roofers out of the market. So the undercover contractor could get the deal. (see "145. SARS, a big issue(7/20/03)"



To avoid an unreasonable search, I repaired the garage door. It's more then ten years now, the repaired garage door had worn out and had to be replaced. In late May, the Homeowner Association mailed me a notice that there would be a meeting. I knew that was to justify an inspection. The target was the garage door. 

In mid June, my wife gave me a weekly magazine - "USCITYPOST"(June 17, 2017) In its "Business Classified", I found four advertisement of "Garage door" contractors. In newspaper commercial, "Garage door" is a rare. That four ads obviously were prepared for me. To avoid being framed by the Feds, I had to do it by myself. I thought of the original one piece garage door which I hadn't abandoned. 

The Homeowners Association's meeting date was set on 7/26. I had to replace the garage door at that time. In mid July, I dug out the old one piece door. What surprised me was next day President Trump told media he was going to fire Sessions. 





> Can Trump fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions? Yes, but it would be unprecedented
> Maureen Groppe and Jessica Estepa, USA TODAY      July 20, 2017 
> 
> 
> In an interview with the New York Times, the president on Wednesday slammed Sessions for recusing himself from the Russia investigation, believing that this action led to the appointment of a special counsel.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ted/495537001/



Trump is unqualified to be president. His victory was out of the support of the Feds.(FBI) Now I believe his main task is to eliminate me - Kat Sung. When they thought it was a certain, they didn't expect I dug out an old door. So Trump was so angry. They quickly plan new plots in rogue's way. 

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission.



1033. An international plot (8/12/2018)

In early July, US quietly made some concession to China. I think that is the payment for a framed case. See "1030. Payment of a secret deal".

It also accordant to my allegation that the Feds would do a mass slaughter to eliminate my family and relatives and people who know the story. My wife has a lot of relatives in Philippines. It seems they will be murdered too. 

Philippines is a country under the control of the Feds. (I'll talk about it later). When the Feds(FBI and DEA) rigged the 2016 election to have their candidate Trump to grab the president power, they also have their agent Duterte to grab the power of Philippines president. Duterte is known as "Philippines' Trump" who rules Philippines ruthlessly and killed a lot of people in the name of "drug war". 

The following two assassinations took place in early July, synchronized with the early July plot. The purpose is to justify a big slaughter by government in the name of "revenge for the dead Mayors". I think. 

Antonio Halili Assassinated: Philippine City Mayor Gunned Down
Monday, 02 July 2018

https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/anto.../02/id/869440/
Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days
Posted 3 Jul 2018

Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Reference: (1030 and 933)

See "1030. Payment of a secret deal (7/22/2018)" at last post.

.....
933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol. 


New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns

AFP	Yulius Martoni November 10, 2016

Nusa Dua (Indonesia) (AFP) - A Chinese security official was elected president of Interpol Thursday for the first time, sparking criticism from activists who say Beijing uses the agency to track down dissidents abroad.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/interpol-...083320553.html
US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.



1034. Censorship (8/14/2018)

I have problem to post #1033. In Lunaticoutpost.com, I failed to post it. The page said, "Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."

In Reddit my post was removed. It said, 
"Removed. Rule 4. 1st warning."

Rule 4. "No abusive/threatening language."

Could you help me to find abusive/threatening language in it?

I think my message in #1033 may have correctly revealed their plot, so it was blocked to readers. A search and arrest (framming case) may happen coming day and more censorship on the way. 

I have a web site:
How the Feds persecute people

or google my name.
Edit / Delete Edit Post    Quick reply to this message Reply    Reply With Quote Reply With Quote    Multi-Quote This Message  Blog this Post

----------


## katsung47

1035. Taking over Philippins' FBI (8/19/2018)

In July 1999, I was in HongKong when my visa to stay would expire and I had to go somewhere. Philippines became a most likely country I'd go. Just then there was an explosion took place in headquarters of National Bureau of Investigation of Philippines(Philippines' FBI). I view it as an operation of the Feds to take over the control of Philippines' FBI at the purpose to carry out a murder case when I went there. Of course, I didn't go there. Several months later, I found my worry became truth - I was instructed a way to enter South Philippines by boat and there happened was a new rising Islamic terrorist group. 

After 18 years development, the Feds now can have their own agents to take over the power of president, both in US and Philippines. That's why I say Duterte works for the Feds in #1033. And there is a new plot in three nations. 


Reference:

195. Bombing "Philippines FBI" (1/11/2004)

I extended my stay in Hongkong one more month to July, 1999. I searched information about countries of South-east Asia in Library and picked up travel information from the consulate of these countries. 

I knew nobody in these countries except Philippines where my wife has many relatives living there. In mid 90s, some of these relatives visited us. I thought it was a routine that Feds checking the relationship of their target. From their angle, I think, Philippines was the country I would go if I would not go to China. 

In July 99, two events shocked me. One was the death of Jr. Kennedy. I think Feds were scare of his potential political power and worried the revelation of my story. (see "17. They killed President Kennedy")

The other one was that there was a bombing in headquarters of National Bureau of Investigation of Philippines. Hongkong newspaper said it was an organization equaling to FBI of US. Several people died in this bombing.(7 ?) I immediately realized it was a regime change. Now Feds controlled secret police of Philippines. They used a violent way to get rid of the people which blocked the way of their own candidate because it was urgent. They thought I would go there at that month. 

As a matter of fact, Feds were wrong. I had never planned to go to Philippines. I was not familiar with my wife's relatives. And an important reason I wouldn't go there was because Philippines is an island country. The only way I knew at that time to access Philippines was by flight. Air accident is a popular way of assassination for Feds. I tried to avoid air travel if possible. On 7/18/99, I went to Malaysia. 

Later when I came back to US in 2000, I learned the deaths of three old neighbours. I think they were murdered at that time. (see "10. The death of old people")

In about same time, there was a Lai Changxing smuggling case broke out in China. In which there was a regime change in high ranking government of Fujiang province, included secret police (Bereau of State Security) After that, the secret police of US and China developed a drug gang there. Then they lured my wife and her brothers (in Philippines) to buy apartments in Fujiang with bargain deal. (see "146. Regime change in Fujian" and 141,142,143,150, 155)

Four years after July 1999, I realize how seriously Feds treated my leaving. They first made D.o.D. bombed Chinese Embassy in Yugoslavia to lure me to China. After the failure and felt their crime might be revealed, they act ivated their resources to have regimes change in high ranking secret police of Philippines and Fujiang, China. They murdered the people whom might be thier trouble if their crime revealed and intended to murder more by creating a drug gang in Fujiang. 


Correction to 195. (8/19/2018)

In July 99, One event shocked me. That was the death of kennedy Jr.(JFK's son) The Feds want to kill me because they had intimidated me,"So what, they even killed President Kennedy." 
Another event was the bombing of "Philippines FBI". That took place in August. That indicates they tried to kill me by the hand of Philippines spy system. A shock for me too. Both shocked me to stay in South East Asio to avoid muder attempt from the Feds. 


196. Islamic terrorist manipulated by government (1/16/2004)

Five months later, on 12/16/99, I was in city of Surabaya, Java, Indonisia. I stayed in a guesthouse. In the sitting room, there was a young man studying a map. We had a chat. He said he came from US and was going to Phillipines. He told me we could go to Borneo by boat.
Then to the east Sabah, from there there was a ship line connecting Malaysia and south part of Phillipines, Mindanao. "Ta, Ta, Ta." his finger jumped on the table, "you get to Phillipines by boat".

But even there was a ship line to Phillipines, I would not go. The bombing of headquarters of "Phillipines FBI" was still fresh in my mind. It was obvious another guidance from Feds. They invited me to Phillipines. They even recognized that I tried to avoid air travel and instructed me a road by sea. What trap was there in Mindanao ready for me?

Four months later, I got the answer. In April 2000, news reported 21 hostages (10 were western tourists) were held by Islamic militants in southeast Asian seas. That was the start of Abu Sayev rebels and other riots in south part of Phillipines. It happened on the travel line I would take if I had taken the advice to go Phillipine by sea.

Later in TV news, I saw the weapons these Islamic rebels using were not knives, old rifles as I thought before. Their weapons were advanced ones like Stallon used in his movie "Rambo".

My suspicion of Feds manipulating Islamic rebels to commit terrorism got proved by the news of military rebellion in Phillipines. On 7/27/03, a group of military mutineers seized a shopping center in Manila, demanded the government resign.

The soldiers claim that:
Quote, "• Senior military officials, in collusion with the Arroyo regime, carried out last March's bombing of the airport in the southern city of Davao, as well as several other attacks. Thirty-eight people were killed in the bombings. The leader of the mutiny,
Lieutenant Antonio Trillanes, claims to have "hundreds" of witnesses who can testify to the plot.

• The army has fueled terrorism in Mindanao by selling weapons and ammunition to the very rebel forces the young soldiers were sent to fight.

• Members of the military and police helped prisoners convicted of terrorist crimes escape from jail. The "final validation", according to Trillanes, was Fathur Rohman al-Ghozi's July 14 escape from a heavily guarded Manila prison. Al-Ghozi is a notorious bomb-maker with Jemaah Islamiah, which was linked to both the Bali and Marriott attacks."

• The government was on the verge of staging a new string of bombings to justify declaring martial law.

http://www.commondreams.org/views03/0815-04.htm

Among the mutineers, some were officials who took part in the battle in southern part of Phillipines against Islamic rebels and had been awarded medals for thier bravery in struggle. When they saw the weapons and ammunitions rebel used were supported by their own government, and that the terrorist bombing were organized by their own government, they rose up to protest.



1036. I'pad (8/26/2018)

Eight years ago, I bought a notebook computer "Acer". It was harassed so much that I couldn't went internet with it so I abandoned it. Then my wife had a "specialist" to fix it. The specialist download some program so we could watch Chinese film in iternet. Soon something happened that made me think it was a trap set up by the Feds, I abandoned it again. See #657. 

Now I use a computer abandoned by my wife's company. My wife has an i'pad used as her communication tool. I often use that i'pad to read news for its quick reaction. 

Yesterday, my daughter came with an used i'pad. She transferred the information from  original one to the new one. That means I can have an i'pad for myself. 

The long time downloading reminds me of Acer's story. Could it be another trap? The Feds allow me to have i'pad of my own. They must have planted something illegal at that i'pad. What I worried is the Feds have planed a drug case to arrest as many people as possible and try to link me to the case by i'pad. 


Reference. 

657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)

On Dec. 7, I wrote "655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)". Later that day, I learned that Assange turned himself in to the British police. I think that was a swift reaction to my analysis. When Assange's real face was exposed, it was unnecessary to maintain the puppet show. Anyhow, his mission is done. The Internet censorship law- COICA, will go through the House next month even he is absent. WikiLeaks established in 2007. The high tide is in recent days. Feds finally consume Julian Assange in my case. On 12/4, they set up a link between Assange and I by answering my post with his name. Then when I correctly revealed his role is a false flag on 12/7, they ended his hide and seek game earlier than planned. 




This time the possible accusation the Feds apply on me might be "access the secret site". I worry that Feds had planted some secret in my computer. I bought a note-book one year ago. I seldom use it because it was heavily harassed by the Feds. The telephone line was blocked; wireless didn't work; even the software Microsoft Word didn't work. Three months ago, my wife suddenly became active on computer with the excuse that she wanted to watch the movie from the Internet. Then came an AT&T technician who found problem in outside station. So the line was opened. Then my wife asked a computer specialist work on my note-book. He downloaded some program into my note-book. So I could go Internet at home and write, store articles with Microsoft Word Pad. 

Sometime later, I found that new Microsoft office software having strange character. It kept pop up when I didn't use it. Have you ever seen the Word Pad actively invite you to use it? It also started to request my name if I want to use it. I suspect someone was controlling my computer remotely. They might covertly collect my material through spy software downloaded by that specialist or even input some "confidential material" into my computer without my awareness. My wife never watches a movie from the Internet until now. What she did three months ago, was an action instructed by the Feds. They set up a trap in computer for me. I allege. 

To eliminate my suspicion, the computer specialist my wife invited was S.Y.. He was my neighbor 15 years ago. 
That was 1995, when I returned from Shanghai, I found my next door neighbor changed. Two families shared a four bed-room house. One family was a couple named Y with a son. The other one was a single mom with a daughter. My wife also had a new colleague: G-man who had a girl. (see 643. Foreign agents or foreign support groups? (8/12/2010) )
The three children were at similar age to my daughter.

My daughter had had three playmates before 1995, they lived cross street or several buildings away. They were all moved away at that time. Instead, Feds found three new playmates for my daughter. From them, I learned that when Feds put one under surveillance, they even get the child included.(my daughter was 6 then) And how close it was? Two families were in next door. One worked as my wife's colleague. 

C.Y. was a Chef. He never worked long in any restaurant. Sometimes one week in this one, sometimes a month in that, he changed his employer all the time. When Mrs. Y said her husband had almost worked for every restaurant of the Bay Area, I interpreted it as: the Feds had investigated all restaurants in Bay Area. 

S.Y. was a boy then. Last time I saw him, he was still a pupil. Now he is a young man. It seems the Feds have cultivated him as a computer "specialist".

----------


## katsung47

1037. Stolen victim's signature (9/2/2018)

My wife and I have a joint account in Wells Fargo Bank. About a decade ago, my wife opened a bank account of her own so that joint account was neglected. The account is maintained with certain amount of deposit because there is a safe box under its name. Anyhow, there was  statement from bank every month. 

Last September 2, my wife was arranged a travel. I think there was a plot to murder her and me. The significant event was N.Korea detonated a hydrogen bomb (as distraction)
(see #980, 981, 984). I also found the Feds had planted drug powder in newspaper to justify search and arrest. 

When they could plant drug trace in newspaper, it's easy to plant powder in letters. Thus I seldom touch those junk mails and utility mails. 

In later July, my wife reminded me there was a wrongly addressed letter from Home Owners' Association to me. (see "1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)") So I started to check the pile of unopened letters. 

I found Wells Fargo Bank stopped mailing their monthly statement since March. That never happened before. Feds plotted a murder case in March (from 3/14 to 3/30) See "1012. Murder attempt on my wife three days later (3/27/2018)"  The Feds used to kill their targets and loot their wealth, I told my wife to check what happened. 

She went to Wells Fargo on 8/11, Saturday. They said the statements were held because the account was inactive and promised to print some checks for her next week. 

That night near seven o'clock, someone knocked at the door. My wife said it's a salesman 
from a company named "SFE"(Energy California, Inc.) It offers a three years plan program that customer pays a fixed monthly rate on natural gas to avoid tiered pricing. My wife has signed the agreement. 

I view it as an intimidation from the Feds. A response to our inquiry on bank statements.  It's a way to get the signature from the victim so they could loot their wealth by fake document with stolen signature. A dead victim can't verify her signature. I think so because the salesman came on Saturday night. Same day my wife visited Wells Fargo Bank. That "SFE" has no formal address. It is: P.O.BOX 967, BUFFALO, NY 14240-0967. I think it is a company run by the Feds. The main purpose is to get victims' signature. 

25 years ago, I had a feeling that the Feds would have murdered me in September. So I quit the business. One month later, I found my worry was very true. The Feds create an event to get my new credit card. Since then I realize the Feds are mob like bands. 


Reference;

34. The lost Credit Card 

I had a Visa card. About in September 1993, Visa card company said they would transfer my Visa card into GM Mastercard. I wonder why they did so and thought they might sold business to another company. 

In Oct. 15, Visa card company gave me a letter, said that as one of select customers, they were sending me a Mastercard to replace Visa card. Usually this was a notice and customers would receive the card in a week or so. I didn't pay much attention on this because at that time, I felt pressure on my business. Newspaper said Mrs. Chen's drug case would be sentenced next week. Berryessa Flea Market announced there would be a Festival next week. There would be music, and free beer. I've been in Berryessa for nearly 10 years. It was the first time experience. Free beer reminded me of free entertainment of Disneyland for FBI agent. It seemed that they would close the drug case and had a celebration. I knew I was much more a target than any real criminals because I knew too much dark side of Federal law enforcement agency. I didn't know what they would do but expected there would be a violent end. So I abandoned my business that week. 

In Nov. 24, GM Card co. mailed me a letter, reminding me they had sent me the card, and emphasized with bold letter that:" If you have not received your new card(s), please call our Lost/Stolen Dept. at......." The same sentence was put in an eye-catching box at the top of the letter. I called that number. Staff said they would cancel the lost card and mail me new one. Right next day, I received the letter contained new Mastercard. "What an efficiency!" I admired while calling Card company to confirm of receipt. To my surprise, I was interrogated by the staff for sometime. Then they told me the card number I confirmed was reported lost yesterday and should be the card due in my hands one month ago. I immediately realized someone surveying on my mail had held the credit card. They only released it when touched off by report lost phone call. That's why I got the lost mail next day to the phone call. The promised new card arrived nine days later. 

Since then I was aware they even developed a system to steal from people. Everything was well planed in advance, they even could get a credit card of full amount from victim which the dead man could never verify. It may also explain why they are so easily kill innocent people: they can always 'profit' from it, either by credit card, cash or their collections. And it is the safest loot, no one will complain. All victims are dead people. 



1038. Planting drug trace in yard trash (9/9/2018)

Because the Feds (FBI, DEA)try to frame me in drug case, I had to take basin bath and avoiding trash garbage. I used to burn the yard trash. 

This summer several wildfires the largest in California history burned the state for nearly two months. 





> Largest California Wildfire Won't Be Contained Until September, Officials Say
> August 8, 
> 
> Cal Fire pushed back its estimate for containment by two weeks for the massive blaze, which is made up of the adjacent River and Ranch fires. Officials had previously anticipated full containment by Aug. 15, but now say it will be Sept. 1.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/08/63661...-officials-say



I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves. 

 On August 30, when the fire were reported contained, I burned some withered grass. Two days later-Labor Day, I heard some noise at front yard. It was my neighbor - Mr.Wu. I rarely saw him, perhaps once a year. He was trimming plant in his flower bed. There was not much trash, but he made a noise. he put the yard trash on street. I think the Feds called him here to do a guide work. They hope me to do same thing instead of burning the trash. I didn't follow. 

Then New California wildfires Prompts Mandatory Evacuations. Will they keep the fire continue to burn till the end of September?





> Wildfire that closed key California highway explodes in size
> Saturday, September 8, 2018



I think the Feds is framing a case of "finding drug trace in yard trash" on me.

----------


## katsung47

1039. Hurricane as a tool (9/16/2018)

Since Autumn is coming, I'm renovating the garden. Fear the Feds may plant drug trace in garbage, I used to burn off the yard trash. I think the Feds activated wildfire in California to justify interference me from burning the yard trash. (see last message)

I also noticed the news about Hurricane Florence. The extraordinary propaganda on this Hurricane caught my eyes. It reminds me of Hurricane Katrina 13 years ago. I think Hurricane Florance could be prepared as a distract on my case. They could have developed it to a bigger disaster if I burned off leaves again.

Here is what I wrote 13 years ago. It describes how the Feds set up traps in my case with climate war technique. 

(1) H.A. mailed me a letter, required a clean up of garden. 
    Coincidentally San Jose City offered a free dumping on 9/24. Later I knew 9/24 was the landing date of Hurricane Rita. So 9/24 was their action date. Hurricane Rita played as a distract. 

(2) My relatives (sisters and brother) were arranged a trip in East Coast.(9/10 to 9/17) Hurricane Ophelia went parallel along the Coast at that time. The Feds intended to  eliminate my family members by arranged trips. 

Reference:

342. Homeowner Association again (9/12/05)

To collaborate the September plot, Feds activates H.A. again. Ten days ago, I received a new notice which said, 

"Enclosed you will find new procedures adopted by the Northvale Board of Directors for Dispute Resolution and Architectural Alterations....."

It announced new "Minimum landscaping requirements" which covers "All grounds visible to the public" and "Enclosed yards". It means now they will interfere the privacy of the backyards. 

Of course, it came with intimidation: "Effective 60 days from the date of this letter (November 1, 2005), the Board of Directors will strictly enforce these guidelines. Owners found in violation will be subject to fines up to $50 per day until the Board of Directors is notified in writing that the violation has been corrected. In addition, the City of San Jose Code Enforcement Division may be notified in order to assist the Association in bringing a property into compliance."

The notice was from: Brad Fox, Association Manager
PML Management Corporation, 655 Mariners Island Blvd. #301, San Mateo, Ca. 94404

Three years ago, H.A. had played same trick on me. I had called that man Brad Fox several times and even wrote a certified letter to him, but never got a reply. (see "95. A notice for a meeting")  Now when Feds exhausted everything, they create new procedure and requirement to persecute. 

I view that  PML Management Corporation as a support group work for the Feds. 

What is their purpose this time? Here is another notice from City Council member Chuck Reed I received about same time. It was a free offer. "The City of San Jose is providing free Rubbish & Metal bins at each dump site for household use to dump things you would normally pay to take to the dump." The date: Saturday, September 24, 2005.(Rain or shine)

Why on 9/24? Because I don't dump the rubbish. I am afraid Feds will plant in garbage to frame a case. It used to be done by my wife. 

But she will leave on 9/22 for a trip. (see "339. The September plot (9/2/05)")
A notice from H.A. forced a new requirement to clean the back yard before 11/1. 
City offers a free dumping in time on 9/24. 

I don't think it was a coincidence. Feds arranged me to do the dumping work on 9/24. I believe they plan a framed case on that day. 


345. Hurricane, a tool to distract (9/27/05)

I allege the recent hurricanes were practice of climate war. It was part of framed case plotted by D.O.J.. 

1. Motive:   As I have said, the September plot planned to kill two birds by one stone. Hurricanes were developed to help this purpose. (The main action was terror attack)

(1) To distract the peace movement, New Orleans was drowned by flood caused by Katrina on 8/29. The tragic scene thereafter occupied the whole page and screen of media for  weeks which at same time drowned the news of Cindy Sheehan's anti war bus trip that started one day later. 

The national emergency rescue was deliberately delayed. Military waited three days for orders. The slow re-action is not only incompetent but a crime when a city was drowned. But this was what inside group needed. The delay of rescue could create more stories of death, loot to draw public's attention. The media even activated an accusation war of who should be responsible for the slow action All these aimed at one purpose, to divert public's attention from peace movement. 

Of course for the big demonstration of 9/24, Inside Group prepared a big hurricane. Media blew the trumpet to propaganda that Hurricane Rita was shaping up to be one of the strongest Storms ever to hit the USA, exceeding even Katrina. And the landing date of Rita was exactly the same day - 9/24. 

As a project to distract, hurricane Katrina and Rita was a success. There is little report about anti-war gathering.  They checked up the momentum of Peace movement at the loss of thousand lives and hundred billions worth of properties.                                                                                                                 

(2) To cover up the framed case, Katrina also played an important role. My case is a big one. Feds has accumulated large quantity of real estates property in the case. To keep the value of these properties, they abuse the power to keep the long term interest rate low. Feds creates a strange phenomenon: all other merchandise were in low price which include automobile, computer, food, clothes .... except the house. To maintain a booming real estate market, they almost make the long term interest rate equal to the short term one. But all these are artificial. Once I was eliminated and they released their properties, all the restriction on other merchandise will be released too. There will be a big inflation in US then. Long term interest rate will go sky rocket. For this economic crisis, Inside Group even prepared to squeeze more from American people. They passed a new bankruptcy law for those potential victims of the coming economic tsunami. And Feds also prepared a justification for that crisis. When despaired people get angry, government will attribute the failure to the hurricanes.  It damaged oil industry in the Gulf of Mexico and caused high gas price. Everybody will believe so because they feel the bite when they pump the gas. The real cause of the crisis will be neglected. Hurricanes would be the excuse of an economy depression if the 9/24 frame case has been carried out. 

Ophelia was another storm developed around 9/10 in East Coast. The newspaper said "It loitered in the Atlantic for days, and is trudging so slowly that it should spend two days on North Carolina.", "It's been very difficult to get a feeling of what Ophelia is going to do." The strange thing is here. For Rita and Katrina, the media seemed knew what they were going to do and even draw a timing route for their future movement. Why they couldn't tell Ophelia's? 

I know why. Ophelia was a work of operation team of climate war. The team worked it out after they finished Katrina and then after Ophelia, they went for Rita. The task for Ophelia was to distract, (or even play a role) in a trip accident. My relatives were then in a trip in East Coast and Canada.(From 9/10 to 9/17). On 9/2 and 9/7, I continued to warn that  Feds  would create a travel accident to eliminate my family members. (#339, #340). To justify it, they even produced several air crash within a month. Ophelia wandered along East Coast, it was waiting for the decision of Feds. Its movement puzzled FEMA team. 

On 9/15, news said Ophelia left East Coast for ocean. I knew Feds had postponed the plan of travel accident

Feds had planned the Rita even stronger than Katrina. They even put the landing date on 9/24 the action date. But it was too evident a plot after my revelation. When in final days, news changed the tones said that Rita wouldn't develop to category 5, I knew the 9/24 frame case and bombing plot went sour.   

But the persecution won't stop. It goes on. (to be continued)       



1040. Typical elimination plan in 2005 (9/23/2018)

In Hurricane Katrina event, the Feds planed to eliminate me, my wife and my siblings.

(1) 9/10 to 9/17/2005, My brother and two of my sisters were arranged a trip in East Coast.  At same time Hurricane Ophelia went along East coast, ready to raid the land any time. Watch the odd path of Ophelia. This was chart on 9/14, it never landed since the case was soured.  



(2) I was intimidated by the Home Owner Association to clean the yard in September. Just then San Jose City offered a free dumping on 9/24/2005. It was a typical framing case of planting illegal trace in garbage. 

9/24 was the landing date of Hurricane Rita. Media once predicted it would be bigger than Katrina. If the Feds had framed me in dumping case, then Rita would have played a big disaster to distract. 

(3) 9/22 to 9/29/2005, My wife was arranged a South-east Asia trip. She almost encountered a Typhoon on 9/27. 


Reference:

361. Storm is now a killing tool of Feds (11/27/05)

Back to 9/24 framed case. In "#342. Homeowner Association again (9/12/05)" I talked about How Feds arranged a trip for my wife between 9/22 to 9/29 so they could frame me in a special "9/24 Neighborhood Cleanup day". Then what would happen to my wife while she was in South east Asia? 

They prepared a trip accident. 

My wife told me a lucky story when she returned. The travel group would tour Haloon Bay in Vietnam on 9/27. Some big boss in the group gave up the tour with the excuse they must attend a meeting or just plainly said they were afraid of the typhoon. Only a few tourists went with my wife. But the typhoon miraculously left the Haloon Bay a day before so they had a nice boat tour. 

On 9/30/05, there was a picture in Mercury News which shows a woman walking through rubble caused by Typhoon Damrey. "The worst storm to hit Vietnam in a decade. Officials said Thursday they had recovered 38 bodies so far."

I think there would be a "boat accident caused by typhoon" on 9/27 if  the 9/24 framed case went on successfully. The good luck for my wife was not a nice trip but a safe one.

----------


## katsung47

1041. October plot (9/30/2018)

In last two messages,(1039, 1040) I talked about how the Feds plotted a murder case in 2005 Hurricane Katrina event. They planed tour for my wife and my siblings. Because it's easy to create accident death or frame a case at people when they were in traveling. As for me, manipulating the Home Owner's Association and City of San Jose, they organized a free dumping garbage day, to arrest me by claiming they found drug trace in garbage. 

This October their plan is almost similar to 2005 case. They planed tour for my wife and my sisters. 

My wife will go for a tour to Dubai and Egypt from 10/14 to 10/28. 
Two of my sisters will go for a tour in China in October almost at same time. 

Why choose it at this time? Because it's Autumn, leaf falling time. I expected the Feds would play the trick to plant drug trace in yard trash. Three weeks ago I wrote:

1038. Planting drug trace in yard trash (9/9/2018)

Because the Feds (FBI, DEA)try to frame me in drug case, I had to take basin bath and avoiding trash garbage. I used to burn the yard trash. 

This summer several wildfires the largest in California history burned the state for nearly two months. 





> Largest California Wildfire Won't Be Contained Until September, Officials Say
> August 8, 
> 
> Cal Fire pushed back its estimate for containment by two weeks for the massive blaze, which is made up of the adjacent River and Ranch fires. Officials had previously anticipated full containment by Aug. 15, but now say it will be Sept. 1.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/08/08/63661...-officials-say



I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves. 

 On August 30, when the fire were reported contained, I burned some withered grass. Two days later-Labor Day, I heard some noise at front yard. It was my neighbor - Mr.Wu. I rarely saw him, perhaps once a year. He was trimming plant in his flower bed. There was not much trash, but he made a noise. he put the yard trash on street. I think the Feds called him here to do a guide work. They hope me to do same thing instead of burning the trash. I didn't follow. 

Then New California wildfires Prompts Mandatory Evacuations. Will they keep the fire continue to burn till the end of September?





> Wildfire that closed key California highway explodes in size
> Saturday, September 8, 2018



I think the Feds is framing a case of "finding drug trace in yard trash" on me.



1042. Discord with accomplices? (10/7/2018)

In #1041, I talked about October plot how the Feds arranged to murder my wife, mysisters and me. Then there come two odd news. 





> Duterte Signals His Readiness to Step Down If He Has Cancer
> By Andreo Calonzo               October 4, 2018,
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...erious-illness







> Interpol Missing Interpol chief 'submits resignation' after China admits to holding him for questioning
> The Telegraph	Rory Mulhollan•         October 7, 2018
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/missing-i...181456359.html



You must read the following reference to understand its meaning. The two are accomplices of the Feds in my case. They want to keep distance away from the result of the plot or the Feds have new deal with Russian to murder my wife? (in her Mid East tour) 


Reference (1033 and 933)

1033. An international plot (8/12/2018)

In early July, US quietly made some concession to China. I think that is the payment for a framed case. See "1030. Payment of a secret deal".

It also accordant to my allegation that the Feds would do a mass slaughter to eliminate my family and relatives and people who know the story. My wife has a lot of relatives in Philippines. It seems they will be murdered too. 

Philippines is a country under the control of the Feds. (I'll talk about it later). When the Feds(FBI and DEA) rigged the 2016 election to have their candidate Trump to grab the president power, they also have their agent Duterte to grab the power of Philippines president. Duterte is known as "Philippines' Trump" who rules Philippines ruthlessly and killed a lot of people in the name of "drug war". 

The following two assassinations took place in early July, synchronized with the early July plot. The purpose is to justify a big slaughter by government in the name of "revenge for the dead Mayors". I think. 





> Antonio Halili Assassinated: Philippine City Mayor Gunned Down
> Monday, 02 July 2018
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/anto.../02/id/869440/







> Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days
> Posted 3 Jul 2018
> 
> Philippines mayor Ferdinand Bote killed in second assassination in just two days - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)




933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol. 






> New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns
> 
> AFP	Yulius Martoni November 10, 2016
> 
> Nusa Dua (Indonesia) (AFP) - A Chinese security official was elected president of Interpol Thursday for the first time, sparking criticism from activists who say Beijing uses the agency to track down dissidents abroad.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/interpol-...083320553.html



US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.

----------


## katsung47

1043. My wife's Middle East tour and Idlib war (10/13/2018)

In early September, the web site were full of news that there would be a last battle in Idlib to unify Syria. 





> Syria’s last battle
> No one can stop the coming bloodbath in Idlib. The Syrian army is massing to take the last rebel stronghold. The West cannot do much to curb the carnage
> 
> Sep 6th 2018
> 
> https://www.economist.com/leaders/20...dbath-in-idlib



Then came a news that Russia and Syria stop the assault in Idlib and create a demilitarized zone there. The Chinese sites all say that the assault will re-start on Oct 15. 





> Turkey and Russia to create buffer zone in rebel-held Syrian province
> By Hande Atay Alam, Emma Burrows and Kara Fox, CNN     September 18, 2018
> 
> (CNN)Russia and Turkey have agreed to create a demilitarized zone in Syria's Idlib province, potentially thwarting a large-scale military operation and impending humanitarian disaster in the country's last rebel stronghold.
> 
> ...... The zone, which will be patrolled by Turkish and Russian military units, will become operational from October 15.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/17/middl...lib/index.html



That's the time when my wife told me she would go for a Mid-East tour on Oct.14. It seems the Feds delayed a battle for a murder case. My wife will go to an area with battle field. For decades, I don't believe coincidence anymore. Kat Sung and his family are the murder targets of the Feds. (see last message #1042) The major players of Syria war are Russia and Turkey. Behind them is US. 


Reference:

941. Payment to Russia for hacking in US election (1/4/2017)

Of course, Russia won't do it for free. There must be a secret deal between the intelligence of the two countries. We outsiders can only see it from some facts.

The secret deal: Hacked email were handed to Wikileaks to issue to hit Hillary Clinton.

The payment of secret deal: 

1. Aleppo falls (or "liberated" from Russia side) on 12/15. Resistance and civil withdraw from East Aleppo by bus. Five years fight ends. A big victory for Russia and its allies.

2. Economic interest.





> Japan pledges 300 bil. yen economic package at Abe-Putin summit
> 
> December 17, 2016
> 
> The total value of Japan's contribution in investment and loans, including through agreements between private sector firms, is around 300 billion yen ($2.54 billion), Deputy Chief Cabinet Secretary Kotaro Nogami said after the leaders' summit.
> 
> http://mainichi.jp/english/articles/...fc439f0b9b08b7 
> Copyright



Putin dismissed the notion that he was only interested in getting economic benefits from Japan.

"If anyone thinks we’re interested only in developing economic links and a peace deal is of secondary importance, that’s not the case," he told the same news conference. That's all for the controversial islands. He went Japan just for those business deals.


You may say that's something between Russia and Japan. The Truth is Japan is the pocket slave of the US. If you still remember Trump claims credit for $50 billion investment by Japanese firm and 7 billion from a Taiwan firm. They were puppet nations that have to pay their defense share that Trump demands. Include that payment to Russia for the US sake. 


1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)

In #1041, I wrote that the Feds have made a plot in October. They arranged tours for my sisters and my wife. My wife's Mid East tour is from 10/14 to 10/28. 
As for me, I allege they would justify an arrest for "burning" yard trash. To make the arrest reasonable, they have created historical big wild fire in California. In Oct.15, I read a news:





> PG&E keeps nearly 60,000 Northern California customers in the dark to reduce wildfire risk
> Ashley May and Kristin Lam, USA TODAY    Oct.15, 2018 
> 
> A utility company purposefully shut off electricity to nearly 60,000 Northern California customers Sunday night, aiming to reduce wildfire risks from power lines during extreme winds.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...es/1646686002/



It means California is in so dangerous situation that even PG&E shut off the power supply to 60,000 customers in advance to prevent a fire risk. My view is it proves my predict that the Feds created a case to frame me and my family in. The "Sunday night" was  Oct.14 night. The time my wife left for her Mid-east tour.

----------


## katsung47

1045. Oakland fire (10/27/2018)

On October 24 in night news of TV, I saw there was a big fire in Oakland that burned 126 units in construction. I am alert of fire because the Feds try to justify an arrest if I burn the yard trash. October weather is cool down, but they still create a situation that fire is dangerous. On 10/14, they let PG&E shut off electricity in name of "prevent fire".(see #1044) I think this fire is part of their plot too. 





> West Oakland fire probe intensifies with arrival of up to 20 federal agents
> By Kimberly Veklerov and Sarah Ravani     Wednesday, October 24, 2018
> 
> An arsonist started an earlier fire at the unfinished West Oakland residential complex that burned down this week, ....
> 
> https://www.chron.com/bayarea/articl...l-13334005.php



I allege the Feds target at big housing construction sites because new houses are threaten to the house price. The Feds rely on the money they made from rising house price in my case. That construction site once had been their target. This time they revive it again because in October plot, they need a big fire. 





> Arsonist previously set fire at site of massive West Oakland blaze: 
>  Sarah Ravani         Oct. 24, 2018 
> 
> The massive, unfinished residential complex that went up in flames Tuesday in West Oakland was targeted by an arsonist six months prior in a smaller fire intentionally set in a stairwell of the development, a city Fire Department official told The Chronicle on Wednesday.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/...e-13332873.php




Reference,

1026. Hot Housing market (6/24/2018)

I am innocent. To eliminate an innocent man by framing him in criminal case takes a lot of money. The Feds(FBI and DEA) used to get the money from real estate business. 



The index curve of the median house price of San Francisco represents the course of the persecution of the Feds. The tactic is to refinance the house for more money if the house price keeps going up. e.g. When they bought a house of 300k in 1990
They paid 10% down payment,that's 30k. Then in 2007 when the house price went up to 680k, they could get 380k cash by refinancing. Now it's 1.61 million, they could get another 930k from it. 30k for 1.31 million, what a profit. Any time when the case is over, they leave the debt for bank to take care. The point is to keep the housing market hot while the case is alive. 


In the meantime, the housing babble has exploded in 2007. The Feds(FBI and DEA) saved it from collapse by Q.E. done by Federal Reserve. See reference (#945)
To keep the balloon from popping off, they keep the interest as low as possible. Now the media house price of St. Francisco is 1.61 million. That's where my sisters live. San Jose's is higher, that's where I live. 





> San Francisco’s median house price climbs to $1.61 million
> 
> That’s nearly double the average from just five years ago
> By Adam Brinklow  Apr 5, 2018,
> 
> https://sf.curbed.com/2018/4/5/17201...e-average-2018





1046. Intimidate to kill my wife (11/3/2018)

Lupus is a disease Feds used to kill female victims. Feds once tried to use it to murder my wife in September plot(2017). (see #978,979,980) I revealed it on 9/12/2017.
For this October(2018) plot, the Feds pre-warned on 10/7. In TV KTSF26 night program at 9:30, there was a lecture about Lupus. I think that's an intimidation. 

Reference:

981. Attempt to murder my wife (9/12/2017)

I have warned Korea war crisis would be created to cover up the framed case of 9/2. N.Korea did detonate a nuke bomb on 9/3. If US reacted with "fire and fury" Trump had promised, my predict would have become true. The procedure was so closely carried out. Only the Feds failed to frame me in any framed case. Then the Feds immediately designed another murder case - to kill my wife. 

The Feds used to influence public opinion by TV commercial. on 9/6 and 9/7, an organization had an ad on KTSF26(Chinese) to remind people of "Lupus erythematosus". It was so short lived(2 days) that I never saw it after 9/7. What I remember of that ad was some people having a parade with banners written "Lupus ..."I even couldn't finish reading the whole banner because the banner was upright, the English was so rare seen.  I was confused the first letter was "I" or "L". I knew it was "lupus erythematosus" only by audio Chinese aside. 

Decades ago when I was a in HongKong, I knew an acquaintance of my parents - Mrs. Wang. Mrs. Wang was a rich widow. She lived with a close friend - Ms. C. Mrs. Wang had a quick death - died of Lupus erythematosus. Although people knew she had such a disease, nobody expected she'd have a sudden death. The gossip in their social circle was: how much did Ms. C got from Wang's wealth. 

In US, when I knew G-man and realized he is a double agent, I also knew Ms.C is G-man's sister. I also found the Feds are money looters. That made Mrs. Wang's death a thoroughly different story to me. Lupus erythemotosus could be a killing tool of the intelligence. 

I don't think the short lived commercial of Lupus Erythematosus is a coincidence. The disease is incurable and victims mostly are women. In #979. I wrote," If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death." The words might touch off the killing motive. If my wife doesn't exist, that's more convenient for them to do a murder case.

----------


## katsung47

1047. Behind wildfire (11/10/2018)

In "1041", I wrote, "I have a feeling such a long lasting wildfires were the work of the Feds. The purpose is to find a reason to stop me from burning withered leaves." The tactic continues so I wrote "1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire " and then "1045. Oakland fire", now it develops to: 




> N. California’s Paradise fire becomes one of state’s worst: 6,700 structures lost; at least 9 dead"
>  Los Angeles Times (TNS)         Nov 9, 2018
> 
> https://www.heraldcourier.com/news/n...b87ec6ac6.html



Several days ago, I found a post that proves all these disasters were caused by man made climate war. 





> Pt. 2; 11-4-2018; Heavy Aerosol Chemtrail Spraying Prevents Rain Despite Jet Stream Moisture Flow!
> 
> Published on Nov 4, 2018
> (Sun.) Pt.2; The Watervapor and IR maps show substantial moisture flowing through California and Nevada on the Jet Stream, yet there is ZERO precipitation showing up on the Doppler map! The reason no rain is falling is becuase of the massive chemtrail aerosol spraying high above the incoming moisture to 'cap' the atmosphere! Since there is an official no-rain forecast in Southern CA for the next 10 days, we see the specially equipped jets spraying the chemtrail aerosols to stop the atmospheric lift necessary for the precipitation process.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0bwuLHC-q8y



Read the whole passage at: 

Heavy Aerosol Chemtrail Spraying Prevents Rain Despite Jet Stream Moisture Flow!



1048. Chemtrail to alter the weather (11/17/2018)

The Feds spread chemical to change the area's air pressure to force the humid air mass away from California, that has made California a dried land for year long. 





> ZERO rain in California. Yet jet stream flows over state.
> Mon Nov 5, 2018 3:57am
> 166.182.66.10
> 
> The weather terrorists continue to spray dessicants over the moisture field yet again to prevent cohesion and lift of the huge moisture field moving from the Pacific Ocean over California. This is the pattern so far this monsoon season that usually begins in late September and October. The aerosols and EMF weather machines such as NEXRAD and SBX-1 are I full deployment to continue to dry out and destroy California. No rain anywhere here. 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0bwuLHC-q8y
> 
> Religion and Ethics BBS - ZERO rain in California. Yet jet stream flows over state.



14 years ago, I talked about how the Feds changed the climate by chemtrail. 

(218). Chemtrail and covert climate war (4/4/04)

In many web sites, there is a common topic: "chemtrail". People puzzled what is it for. They worried the chemistry will hurt human's health and pollute the nature. 

Here is a typical post about chemtrail in a discussion. 

Quote, "Chemtrail, the name given to non-dissipating vapor-like trails left in our skies in grid like patterns by high altitude, unmarked aircraft. People all over the world have now witnessed these, and they've been so concerned that they have contacted their governmental representatives. 

Dennis Kucinich has included this phenomenon as part of his protest statements against U.S. space weapon development. Other senators have been involved, too. 

......


(353). Hurricane (3) Chemical and Greece air accident (10/27/05)

When I said Hurricane Katrina and Rita were created by Feds for a framed case, there were sarcasms such like "You mean government has a weather machine?", or "to create a hurricane with a fan?". Those people, either are very ignorant, or most likely, to smear a truth on purpose. Government doesn't use an oven to produce a warm weather or use a fan to blow wind, just like they don't sprinkle the water to make an artificial rain. They use chemical. (see #218. Chemtrail and climate war)

Control climate generally means control the movement of air stream. By controlling area air pressure or temperature, people can build artificial air passage or air wall, (of course, invisible, but sometimes people saw the chemtrail in the sky) guide the air mass move to area they want. Either it is cold air mass, or warm air mass, or humid or dry air mass. 

....

A hurricane needs a warm air mass with rich water vapor. Ocean supplies it. A hurricane also needs big air pressure difference and temperature difference above it. This chemical supplies it. That's how an artificial hurricane developed. 

......


Read the whole passage at: 

Heavy Aerosol Chemtrail Spraying Prevents Rain Despite Jet Stream Moisture Flow!

----------


## katsung47

355. Hurricane (4): Chemical and climate war(11/2/05)

The chemical used to create a hurricane is possibly a kind of refrigerant. When the compressed refrigerant is released in air, it gasifies quickly and sucks a lot of heat. That's how a refrigerant works. When it is used in a closed cabinet, that plane becomes a cooler of the refrigerator. This was what happened in Greece air plane. 

Freon was a popular refrigerant. Several years ago, scientists said it destroyed the ozonosphere and banned it. It means Freon reacts with part element of air. 

To destroy the ozonosphere takes a large quantity of Freon. I think it was the result when it was used in experiment of a covert climate war. I also believe this is why Bush rejected the Tokyo treaty. The government knew they are altering the weather deliberately. 

Since climate war depends on chemical spreading, how can Feds apply it on other countries? Read the news here. 

Quote, "Treat of shoulder fired missiles prompts action

By steve Johnson
Mercury News, 4/8/2004

Some federal officials hope to modify US commercial planes to fire lasers, launch flares ...... fly at night with lights dimmed to foil terrorists armed with portable missiles. 

While no planes in this country have come under missile attack so far, the government wants to be prepared."

A device which launches flares also can spread chemical. And how can it avoid being spotted with a chemtrail? Fly at night. All this was in the name of anti-terrorist.

Anyhow, the proposal was denied by the House due to the high cost. Then I have heard two news. 

One was in newspaper. (I didn't keep that newspaper because at first I didn't realize the real meaning behind it) It said because the fuel cost was too high, commercial airline decided to reduce the flight weight. One way was to reduce the water reserve  which used to flush the toilet by half. 

The other one was from a TV news. It said a family was stunned when their roof of the  house was broken through by a chunk of ice. Later it was proved the ice was the toilet water of a commercial plane. It said the toilet water released by air plane encountered with a cool air and froze to an ice. 

My allegation is this was an experiment when a commercial plane was reformed to spread chemical. It may also prove my allegation that the chemical was a kind of refrigerant which can freeze certain amount of water instantly. 




1049. Paradise fire was done by the Feds (11/23/2018)

Fearing the Feds to make arrest by claiming they found drug trace in garbage, I used to burn the withered leaves. I think the Feds created wildfires to justify an arrest. Last month (October) I wrote #1044, alleged the Feds would justify search and arrest by wildfire on 10/14. That day, PG&E strangely shut down the power supply to part of North California. I particularly noticed it because the Feds used to create big event on action day. 10/14 was the leaving date of my wife's Mid-east travel. Feds used to make arrest at check point at air terminal when they can legally search passengers. A recent news indicates they had prepared Paradise fire as early as in October. 





> California fire: PG&E canceled planned power shut-off in Paradise area just before Camp fire broke out
> 2018/11/16
> 
> On Oct. 14, the company cautiously shut off power to some 60,000 Sierra foothills and North Bay customers, hoping to prevent any downed power lines from sparking a fire. On Nov. 6, PG&E again began warning 70,000 customers — including those in the town of Paradise — that it might flip the switch in the face of fire danger.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...116-story.html



This is exactly what I wrote one month ago:

1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)

In #1041, I wrote that the Feds have made a plot in October. They arranged tours for my sisters and my wife. My wife's Mid East tour is from 10/14 to 10/28. 
As for me, I allege they would justify an arrest for "burning" yard trash. To make the arrest reasonable, they have created historical big wild fire in California. In Oct.15, I read a news:





> PG&E keeps nearly 60,000 Northern California customers in the dark to reduce wildfire risk
> Ashley May and Kristin Lam, USA TODAY    Oct.15, 2018 
> 
> A utility company purposefully shut off electricity to nearly 60,000 Northern California customers Sunday night, aiming to reduce wildfire risks from power lines during extreme winds.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...es/1646686002/



It means California is in so dangerous situation that even PG&E shut off the power supply to 60,000 customers in advance to prevent a fire risk. My view is it proves my predict that the Feds created a case to frame me and my family in. The "Sunday night" was  Oct.14 night. The time my wife left for her Mid-east tour. 



1050. A wildfire that not burn trees (12/1/2018)

Here is a picture of Paradise after the fire. You can see Houses were burned into ashes, But trees remain green. By common sense, was it possible?



http://www.trbimg.com/img-5bee39f5/t...25/800/800x450

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...116-story.html

To burn a house to the ground usual takes hours or days, that will affect nearby trees. Unless the houses were made by papers, (then they would have been burned in seconds or minutes). The picture shows a "fire" flashed through the town that only destroyed houses but left trees alone. I think the Feds were behind this tragedy. They planned this for a long time. To create a dry weather (see #1047 to 1049) and select Paradise as victim (see #1044). They finally carried it out on November 8 because it is rain season. They had made California a "no rain" land for too long time and wouldn't abandon it for doing nothing. 

To wipe out the witnesses, all town were ruined. The time was at 6:30 when people were asleep. To justify the high death rate they said the fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute. Since they controlled the media, I think people will never know how many people died. 

Reference:





> Emily Cragg - California Fires Directed Energy Weapons
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4FkILI5bos&t=1695s



------------

Heavy Aerosol Chemtrail Spraying Prevents Rain Despite Jet Stream Moisture Flow!

----------


## katsung47

1051. Paradise fire was originally planed to act on 10/14 (12/8/2018)

I am harassed to post in Internet. The processing become very, very slow. And frequently the computer lost connection to Internet. I think the problem is what I said in #1050 was very true that "To wipe out the witnesses, all town were ruined. The time was at 6:30 when people were asleep. To justify the high death rate they said the fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute. Since they controlled the media, I think people will never know how many people died."

I now allege the Feds planed a fire to eliminate me. The fire would be done by DEW (Direct Energy Weapon) It's quick and controllable. It's evident that the targeted houses and automobiles were burned severely while nearby trees were in much better conditions. Nobody in video said they saw fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute. With that speed and high temperature (that even melted aluminium wheels of the car), the surrounding trees wouldn't survive. It could be done only by high tech. weapon. 

On 10/14, PG&E cut off electricity to Paradise area. I noticed it and wrote:"1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)". On 11/8, they still carried it out because it was a large scale plan. They wouldn't waste what they have done for the preparation work. In witness' video, you can see small fire in different spot along the road. (That's why they said fire grew at about 80 football fields per minute.) And collapsed electricity wire along road too. (a pre-prepared cover up work)



1052. How the Feds frame a case (12/15/2018)

I coulod hardly post in internet sites. I think the Feds have prepared a raid anytime recently. 

On December 12 near 2 o,clock, an Asian lady who wore a glass walked into the lane. She paced up and down and watched at my house for a while, then left. Soon, there came a car. Parked at the entrance of the lane, headed to my house. I was familiar to this deep grey car- a surveillance car of the Feds, often parks at same place to initimidate. I even talked about it at # "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" (While I was alone after supper, I went to computer. The window faces the entrance of the lane. Sitting before the computer, I was alarmed by sharp light from window. It was from a car parking at lane, The lane was narrow. Rarely people would park their car on passage, let alone to ejecting light on other's window. Obviously it was an intimidation. "We are watching you." or "We come to arrest you". It was a provocation.) What was it going to do this time?
 Then that Asian lady appeared again and repeated what she had done before - paced up and down and watched at my house then left. The surveillance car left after that lady's leaving. 

A few minutes later, a "DHL" business van parked at cross street. That Asian lady appeared again to shake hands with the "DHL" driver. The performance was done at the entrance of the lane. 

This was not the first time I saw that lady. Sometime ago, she was with another lady at the entrance of the lane. Then in early October, I received a letter of AT&T which said AT&T "proposes to install equipment on street pole." At that time I allege it was a surveillance program of the Feds. That lady obviously is the living plant (as an illegal target) used by the Feds to apply for a search warrant. 

The coming of  deep grey car was to take a picture with which they could apply for a warrant to extend surveillance to my house. That lady, of course, would follow the order from the Feds to repeat similar action twice before my house. 


1053. Government shutdown manipulation (12/22/2018)

There was a crisis of government shutdown. It was resolved like this:





> Senate approves bill to keep government running into 2019
>                                        12/19/2018
> 
> Senators passed the measure, which would keep government running to Feb. 8, by voice vote without a roll call. 
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...219-story.html



I view it as a Feds oriented plot. Feb.5/2019 is Chinese New Years Day. My family members used to gather together to celebrate it. Feds also used to chose such date to carry on a raid. Why do they relate it to a government shutdown? Because that is a framed case, the Feds will kill many people because they are innocent. Some law enforcement officers and correctional officers may not be there to do the bail work. That's why the Feds used to frame a case on Friday, the jail won't do bail on week end. A shut down gives the Feds more time to commit murder while innocents are in custody. 

What surprises me is this morning's news(12/22) says Trump refusing to sign the budget because it doesn't include the fund to build a wall to the US-Mexico border. The abrupt action of Trump indicates how eagerly the Feds is to finish my case.They even can't wait to February - their original plan date. Today is 12/22. My family members have a dinner party for Christmas. I think that is the recent target of the Feds.  

One thing I'd like to remind people, the Feds used to activate big event to distract a big case.  The distract case will be bigger than North California wild fire(Paradise fire) or Las Vegas mass shooting. And mass murder will take place.

----------


## katsung47

1054. The character of plot (12/29/2018)

On Aug. 3/2017, a PG&E worker came to my house and replaced the gas meter. I was afraid  of a gas explosion and called the company. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" Two months later, I found the Feds had prepared a mass shooting case between 8/3/17 to 8/6.

A plot two months later: My wife was arranged a tour to Europe on 10/2/2017. Two hours before her leaving, there was a mass shooting happened in Las Vegas. The Feds used to arrange travel for my wife so it's easy to create accident death on her. The mass shooting was used to distract the murder plot on my case. 

Then the news reported Las Vegas shooter Paddock also prepared a shooting case on 8/3 in Chicago. 

LAS VEGAS GUNMAN STEPHEN PADDOCK BOOKED HOTEL ROOMS OVERLOOKING CHICAGO LOLLAPALOOZA FESTIVAL: REPORTS
BY CONOR GAFFEY ON 10/5/

booked one room at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, which he was due to check into on August 1, and he booked a second room for check in on August 3, a law enforcement official told USA Today. 

Both rooms had a checkout date of August 6. The Lollapalooza music festival ran August 2-5 and takes place in Grant Park. 

http://www.newsweek.com/las-vegas-sh...828?yptr=yahoo

In October plot 2018, My wife was arranged a Mid-east tour on 10/14/2018. Same time PG&E cut power supply to North California area. I think it was unusual and wrote "1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)"

Three weeks later Paradise fire took place. It was the biggest fire in California history and would play a big distraction. 





> California fire: PG&E canceled planned power shut-off in Paradise area just before Camp fire broke out
> 2018/11/16
> 
> On Oct. 14, the company cautiously shut off power to some 60,000 Sierra foothills and North Bay customers, hoping to prevent any downed power lines from sparking a fire. On Nov. 6, PG&E again began warning 70,000 customers — including those in the town of Paradise — that it might flip the switch in the face of fire danger.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...116-story.html



Do you see the similarity? 1. PG&E involved. 2. My wife was a murder target. Travel arranged because accident are easy to create. 3. Big events created to distract. 4. I wrote my suspicion in advance and was later proved by news report. 


1055. The Feds openly move in my lane (1/5/2019)

On 10/3/2018, I received a letter from AT&T said that they "to locate equipment on an existing pole and install one cylindrical antenna on top of the pole." to improve wireless service. There was a street map of the pole with the letter that just overview the entrance of my lane. That's a warning the Feds formally put me under surveillance. Although the whole community are occupied by the Feds and their support groups, their surveillance are unreasonable, but now it becomes formal. That's when they sent an Asian lady playing a stageshow at my house. See "1052. How the Feds frame a case (12/15/2018)". She must have played an *illegal target" to justify a surveillance warrant" on her but the real target is "me". 

After I posted #1052 on 12/15, something dramatically happened. From 12/16, B house neighbor started to move out.See map of my lane at "#1032. Removal of surveillance car (8/5/2018)" Another family moved in. At that time, that Asian lady occasionally appeared. It means now the Feds formerly move in their "illegal target" so they can formerly monitor the lane I live. This is how the Feds to turn innocent people under their surveillance by "living plant". 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home. Then apply a warrant Say they suspect you are a criminal. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed.

https://imgur.com/I4aAGNi

----------


## katsung47

1056. Surveillance and violence (1/12/2019)

Jan. 1st. was New Year's day. New moved in family in B house had a busy day to move in their stuff. Though they should be disguised as "criminal target", they are part of surveillance team in fact. They must live in nearby area or just in same community. I noticed that sometimes the interval of empty car bring in new stuff took just a short-while. Among them there was a typical "S.S.G." - three teen age girls. To my experience, the Feds used to organize three people as a "special support group". This S.S.G. had two dogs. One was a big dog like a grey wolf which pounced from time to time.
I think that's intimidation. 

Later news reported that Mayor of San Jose had an accident that day (1/1)





> San Jose Mayor Sam Liccardo Injured In Bicycle Accident
> By Brian Chase on January 4, 2019 
> 
> Liccardo, an avid bicyclist, was riding the afternoon of Jan. 1 in the 600 block of Salt Lake Drive when a car struck him
> 
> https://www.bestattorney.com/blog/sa...cycle-accident



One year ago, San Francisco mayor Ed Lee was dead of "heart attack". I wrote #995, alleged it was part of murder plot. Now the Feds are planing a framed case in San Jose and they play that trick again? 


995. Mayor's death (12/12/2017)

San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee died suddenly today.






> S.F. Mayor Ed Lee’s family history includes heart attack
> 
> By TRACY SEIPEL  Bay Area News Group   PUBLISHED: December 12, 2017 at 9:55 am 
> 
> San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee’s death early Tuesday morning after suffering an apparent heart attack echoes a family history of heart disease.
> ......
> Coronary heart disease accounts for 1 in 7 deaths in America, killing more than 360,000 people a year.
> 
> The average age at the first heart attack is 65.3 years for males and 71.8 years for females.
> ...



That news is more of a defense paper to justify Ed Lee's death is a natural decease. I allege it was a murder done by the Feds.(FBI and DEA)

Recently the Feds intensify their framed case on my family members and me. I think they planed an arrest on Thanks Giving Day family party. see "993. Thanks Giving day plot (11/29/2017)" The party place is my sister's house in San Francisco. My relatives used to meet there on holidays. To perform a big arrest, s.F.P.D. would involve in. Since it's a framed case, and a big one, they just eliminate every element of obstruction. Ed Lee obviously does not belong to that criminal group. 

This is holiday season: Christmas Day, New Year's day are coming. So the Feds are working relentlessly for it. 

The heart attack is a skilled murder weapon for the Feds.




1057. Direct Energy Weapon (1/19/2019)

After North California Paradise fire of November 8, 2018, there are many video in internet say it is done by DEW (Direct Energy Weapon). It can burn a house into ash but leave trees alone. Here is a picture of how it can burn a tree from inside. No doubt it was done by high tech. weapon and only the Feds has capability to do it. 



I have alleged the Feds use such energy weapon for a long time. Since it is still a secret weapon, I could only speculate it as "microwave" or "acoustic weapon". Since four months ago the Feds activate "October frame case", I am again suffering from the attack of those high tech. weapon. Recently I often awoke in midnight by overheat feeling. Although it's winter now, there's a sweating feeling. I've talked about it two years ago. Is it "Direct Energy Weapon" as they called?  

Reference,

910. Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 


http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI

----------


## katsung47

1058. Trump's economy (1/26/2019)

Two years ago, when it was still in president election campaign, I wrote "902. Trump's job (2)". I think Trump was chosen by the Feds - the real ruler of the US, to deal with two issues: the downwards US economy and the elimination of Kat Sung. 

Then we saw what Trump has done: he withdraws from UNESCO the U.N.’s cultural organization, he Withdraws U.S. From Paris Climate Agreement, he imposed tariffs on steel (25%) and aluminum (10%) from most countries. he tells NATO allies to spend 4% of GDP on defense spending (doubling 2% spending target that only five countries have met).

 When US has to have a rogue style president to demand (or ask for) money from others, it's no joke that Trump even wants Mexico to pay a wall he intends to build, you know US really faces an economic problem. The most big one is China. It develops rapidly and will take over the seat of super power number 1 from US soon. 

That's why Trump has a trade war with China right now. 

Though Trump pushed out a Tax cut Act, it doesn't solve the basic problem - debt crisis. It may make economy pretty in Trump's term but increases the national debt amount. 

The root of trouble was planted 18 years ago when the Feds signed a secret deal with China. 



reference:   

902. Trump's job (2) (5/7/2016)

I revealed the Trump campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 

This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 

In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 

When the media beat the drum to push up Trump's popularity, it means the Feds having another plan to produce a second "Bush". That's why I said something big will happen - bigger than 911 attack and the Mid-east wars. 

The big events may relate to China, I think. 911 attack was a derivation derived from the secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police.(see #884 to #899)  Benefited from "hosting the Olympic summer game" and "membership of WTO", China has been developed into economic power No.2 of the world. Which is shaking the super-power throne of the US. That's the story of Bush time. 

Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)".



1059. Withdraw from WTO (2/2/2019)

In 2001, the Feds(FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police made a secret deal. Chinese secret police smuggled Heroine to US to frame Kat Sung in a drug case, the payment was to get hosting of 2008 Olympic Games and the membership of WTO. 

The timing table of that case:

4/1/2001   US EP-3 spy plane collided with Chinese fighter and landed in Hainang Island.

4/11/2001  Crew of spy plane released. It was a case created to justify that secret deal. 

4/11/2001  Skolnick wrote his “RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS”.

I found it was about to frame a “Heroin smuggling case”, not for hostage releasing. Combined with the article “killing Pablo”, I thought the Feds must have plotted a big drug case on me. My drive license was expired in May, 2001. I was afraid the Feds might frame me in a case with that drive license and didn't renew it. 

5/11/2001  Original planned execution date of Timothy McVeigh. Since I didn't mail the renew letter to DMV, They postpone the execution date of McVeigh. (That could be the planed exploded date of drug case)

6/11/2001  McVeigh executed. 

9/11/2001  WTC were attacked by hijacked planes. "Terrorist" Atta's drive license was found as evidence. 

Same month in September, China got the hosting of 2008 Olympic Games and the membership of WTO. 

Years later, I realized how serious that secret deal hurt the US. The Feds must have realized it too. So they have a man of their own to be president to correct that mistake. That's why Trump has a big trade war against China and we also see this odd action:






> Trump threatens to withdraw from World Trade Organization 
>  AUG 30 2018 •
> 
> If the World Trade Organization doesn’t “shape up,” President Donald Trump told Bloomberg he would pull the United States out.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/30/trum...anization.html



But is it too late? 

It's an interesting story: 
From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack


Reference:


885. Huge payment to China and internet harassment (2/28/2015)

On April 1, 2001, an US EP-3 spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter jet and landed in Hainan Island. 24 crew members were released on April 11, 2001. 

On same day, Mr. Sherman H. Skolnick wrote an article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". He revealed a huge ransom has been paid to China by the US. 





> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> The Red Chinese are to get massive funds and terms in the secret deals brokered by Federal Reserve Commissar Alan Greenspan. ......
> 
> ===For use by the Beijing government, the Federal Reserve agreed to transfer to a neutral designated country, as a neutral depository or escrow agent, 40 Billion dollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. and foreign. Title of this is to be conveyed to mainland China sovereignty upon the safe release of the U.S. hostages. 
> 
> ..............



Obviously S.SKOLNICK was an insider of the intelligence so he could quickly access to the internal information. Of course he could not release the truth of the deal and had to pack it with a lot of unrelated material and cover up information to confuse the outsiders. It took me years to find the truth. Skolnick was dead five years later in 2006. I think he was murdered for that article even though he was an insider. This article now was not available in Internet as it was in earlier years. I was lucky to save it in my memory. 

Three days ago, when I wrote #884 to quote the content of that article, the window became blank and the USB lost its function. The agent who monitor on my computer disabled it. I had to use another computer (not accessed to internet) to unload the USB, then copy it word by word. When I wrote this article(#885), the window system is harassed again and I have to re-write it in notebook. It only proves my analysis on Skolnick's article is very correct, the Feds are afraid of it.

886. The real payment is to be member of WTO (3/7/2015)

At first, I was puzzled at Skolnick’s quotation of payment - “40 Billion dollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. and foreign.” It was more like a looting list of how the FBI and DEA rob people then a payment in secret deal. It was until several years later when the economy of China had a big leap forward. When the news reported its GDP passed over German….. then Japan…. Now becomes the second economic power of the world. I realized the real payment China demanded in that deal was to be the host of 2008 Olympic Game and the membership of the WTO. 





> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> …….
> . That this embargo on data and press releases and public statements is to continue at least until one year after the expected Red China hosting of the International Olympics.
> …..
> 
> The principal financial terms of the hostage release are not to be publicized for at least until after Red China successfully arranges hosting the International Olympics…… according to European and non-European intelligence sources.
> 
> The penetration of the super-secret hostage settlements was aided by intelligence operatives with a background from France, Portugal, and Spain.



I was also puzzled by this statement in article for some time. EP-3 spy plane case was a sheer business between China and US. Why other intelligences were involved? Now I know, to complete Chinese demand, US needed votes in Olympic Game Commission as well in organization of WTO. 

Probably for this reason, Skolnick wrote this article. They could not seal the black box because too many countries joined the case. We outsiders thus know there was a secret deal.

----------

